# Halios Fairwind



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Thought it best to get an independent thread rolling on this one.










Here's what we know so far:

Fairwind: 39mm, rotating bezel with Sellita SW200 automatic movement and 20ATM water resistance. Intended as a sport watch for general timing purposes, it will feature a bi-directional ball-bearing bezel mechanism (i.e. not suitable for dive timing purposes).

No Open ended pre-order, production quantity fixed

Bracelet - won't for the Seaforth

April-ish 2019 release

Please chime in with thoughts and opinions as well as any nuggets that turn up. Many tidbits on halios pieces get dropped in Instagram comments so it may be helpful to start collecting them here.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I like the 39mm size. In fact I love it. 

I think the bi directional bezel will be neat. 

Case looks very sleek. 

I like the seamaster 300-esque bezel, with the elevated coin edge. Keeps the visual thickness down. 

Very interested to the dial and hands. Really could make or break it, as with any watch. Hopefully they are a departure from the Seaforth. Dials and hands have been very similar with the tropic and Seaforth already. 

I am a bit surprised how similar to the Seaforth case it is. Though the lugs lug proportionally linger and flatter. 

It is pretty flat and angular. Hopefully not too much so. I haven’t liked blocky angular cases in the past but that is often with larger watches and I don’t suspect that to be the case with the fairwind. 

I think the fairwind likely was supposed to appear sooner and be a natural progression from the Seaforth before it really took off and had extended runs.


----------



## WSN7 (Sep 20, 2017)

Will we be seeing a ceramic bezel insert? Kind of looks like it. Although, the more I look, it does kind of look like a sapphire bezel.


----------



## shadash (Jun 2, 2018)

This is my first post, but I’ve been lurking for a few months. I have a pastel/sapphire and abyss/12 hour Seaforth. Since we don’t have a lot of info, how about random speculation. 

The crystal looks more raised/bubbled than on the Seaforth. 

I think I’m most excited about the 12 hour sapphire bezel. 

The indices at 3/6/9 look similar to the Seaforth, but maybe dots for the other indices? Hard to tell but that’s what I see. 

I remember somewhere on Instagram someone asked Jason about another Bahama Yellow dial. Jason shot that down but suggested purple and green as future options, so it will be interesting to see how the dial shakes out.

I’m not a bracelet guy (most of my watches, and both Seaforths are on natos) but this one looks interesting. It looks all brushed which I find appealing since it’s less blingy than polished.


----------



## johneh (Mar 13, 2014)

The case/bracelet look pretty damn nice. Hopefully there's an option for a 60 minute bezel...regardless of whether it's suitable for diving, personally I find them more useful than a 12 hour.


----------



## Cralle (Oct 3, 2018)

I read on instagram that this one won't be an open preorder like the series 3 seaforth run, due to it being a set number of pieces. So if you're thinking of picking this one up, better keep in the loop!


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

The bracelet looks sort of similar to those on Montas.

From what I read there will be a larger production number on these than on past models since it's a fixed quantity, and preorder will be shortly before (about a week) they are ready to ship.

Lug to lug 48mm.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

I'm interested. Especially if the talks of a green option comes to life.


----------



## catpeople (Jan 24, 2011)

Is it just me or does it look a lot like a Lorier?










Similar dimensions too:

39mm case
48mm lug to lug
20x16mm flat link bracelet


----------



## gabbro (Aug 22, 2016)

The Fairwind, when a Halios meets a Lorier.
By the way, i'm always interested on a new Halios...


----------



## gabbro (Aug 22, 2016)

catpeople said:


> Is it just me or does it look a lot like a Lorier?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, you're not alone ? 
And we wrote it at the same time ?


----------



## LosAngelesTimer (Aug 24, 2017)

I'm already imagining the sh**show that's sure to happen when ordering opens - unless Jason spent some time and effort modernizing his checkout process.

EDIT: Jason, if you're reading this, you might want to look into checkout software that starts a countdown timer once an item is added to someone's cart. This feature is most often seen in the event/concert ticket industry and would solve the problem of, "I added it to my cart but it was unavailable by the time I input my CC info."

You add the watch to your cart and have a fixed amount of time to check out - usually two or three minutes. If you don't complete the process in the designated interval, the watch is automatically removed from the cart and returned to stock.


----------



## LosAngelesTimer (Aug 24, 2017)

I'm an unabashed Lorier cheerleader but the feature set on the upcoming Halios seems to justify the increase in price over the Lorier.

This sort of sport/diver is clearly all the rage these days amongst micros - Meraud, EMG/HKED, Traska, Lorier, Baltic, a rash of others and now Halios. I guess you could argue the Seaforth was one of the first micros to plant the flag in this sub-genre.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

The lugs look identical to the seaforth I hope and assume the bracelet will fit the lugs better separately the bracelet and case look fantastic. But together the fit doesn't seem to match up. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## sriracha (May 2, 2014)

Jason and Halios make a great product but not any better than some other well known micros IMHO. I'm not sure I understand the cult following...


----------



## sivart (Mar 5, 2013)

The 39mm thing I need to learn,love and honor. Dome, 20mm,coin edge and SW200 is the correct way to lure my mouse to buy it now.


----------



## gabbro (Aug 22, 2016)

Is the Universa scheduled for April too?
This time i could be interested in a fixie...


----------



## vintageguy (Mar 22, 2009)

I would love an all arabic, no date dial.


----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

Nice but small for me means I wont have to get caught up in the ordering frenzy .Best of luck to those that must have it. I will entertain myself with the thread while wearing my Pucks look forward to the pics he makes a great piece.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cralle (Oct 3, 2018)

I'm looking forward to seeing the pics and posts from those that purchase one of these, but I think I'm going to sit this one out. I've never owned a 38 or 39mm and would be too worried that it would be small for me, I have the fixed seaforth and couldn't imagine going smaller than this. Also not a fan of the ordering rush since I like to mull over my decision before clicking the button.


----------



## HamnJam (Nov 27, 2015)

Excited about this realse, I'm assuming that the Universo or Universa related posts can be batched here as well?


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

It already feels like it's going to be like the gmt, he said the run was "large" but I'm bit sure what that means 2000? His ordering process for limited numbers could use some type of overhaul. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

sriracha said:


> Jason and Halios make a great product but not any better than some other well known micros IMHO. I'm not sure I understand the cult following...


You can ask the same thing about many products across many industries. He puts out cool design and decent quality at a price point many are willing to try. I love my seaforth.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Without seeing the dial and hands design, and the specs, it's a bit premature to discuss, but I understand with Jason's track record in aesthetics and creativity in watch design, that people are interested. I am, too.

Beyond that, I am getting a sense of deja vu about the amount of interest and the actual numbers.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Tanjecterly said:


> Without seeing the dial and hands design, and the specs, it's a bit premature to discuss, but I understand with Jason's track record in aesthetics and creativity in watch design, that people are interested. I am, too.
> 
> Beyond that, I am getting a sense of deja vu about the amount of interest and the actual numbers.


Agreed about dejavu

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Terry Lennox (Dec 14, 2017)

Nice tease. Will certainly check it out when unveiled.
But, not a diver.
Last I checked this was the WUS Dive Watch forum.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I saw a mention of “no-date” Sw200 in IG comments from Halios. 

So I suppose it will be a no date dial.


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

I dunno man, as much as I like Halios, no pre order and limited quantities means zero chance of buying one. I reached out to Jason a few times and they were all unanswered regarding series 3........


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Terry Lennox said:


> Nice tease. Will certainly check it out when unveiled.
> But, not a diver.
> Last I checked this was the WUS Dive Watch forum.


Fair point.

I got bit by the Seaforth bug and have liked all of its variants. I liked its precursor (Tropik) too. But it and the Delfin, which I also quite liked, were too tall, wide, and/or long for me to be willing to try. I suppose I could say the same about the Puck.

Nevertheless, Jason has clearly hit an aesthetic stride that resonates with me over the course of his past several designs. And now he's going even thinner and shorter. I'll be watching closely...

As for buying from him, I was annoyed by missing out during the mad dash of gen II, was pleasantly surprised I landed a GMT during that dash, and was grateful for his flexibility with a change request during the long gen III preorder waiting period. So once you get the hang of the admittedly clunky Halios purchasing experience, it's not so bad, heh.

As for dealing with Jason, yeah, he's not exactly Harold (Yobokies) when it comes to email speed. But he corrected a quality control issue (whether it was actually within his QC tolerances I don't know) for me swiftly and at his expense. He's also evidenced extraordinarily good customer service in my communications with him recently about adding a third (!) Seaforth to my collection.

So like most of the other brand fans will opine, Jason deserves the attention Halios gets, IMO. Honestly, I'd say the same of any of the respected/staple micro brand owners or mod suppliers (Harold, Ed, Chris, Wes/Cullen, etc.). It's a good time to be an affordable WIS.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Terry Lennox (Dec 14, 2017)

We'll see. If it is in fact not a diver then this thread doesn't belong in the Dive Watch forum. 

If when the next Christopher Ward GMT or dress watch gets released and I were to post a thread in here dedicated to it I would expect that thread to be moved.


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

Terry Lennox said:


> We'll see. If it is in fact not a diver then this thread doesn't belong in the Dive Watch forum.
> 
> If when the next Christopher Ward GMT or dress watch gets released and I were to post a thread in here dedicated to it I would expect that thread to be moved.


I think it's fine to just leave it here first. 20atm WR sounds decent for a dive watch, though Jason usually has his own interpretations on whether it's a dive watch or not.

We can let the mods handle the location of this thread while we contribute more goodness to it.

Fairwind, sounds like a nice name too!


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Terry Lennox said:


> We'll see. If it is in fact not a diver then this thread doesn't belong in the Dive Watch forum.
> 
> If when the next Christopher Ward GMT or dress watch gets released and I were to post a thread in here dedicated to it I would expect that thread to be moved.


Snarky

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Terry Lennox (Dec 14, 2017)

jamesezra said:


> I think it's fine to just leave it here first. 20atm WR sounds decent for a dive watch, though Jason usually has his own interpretations on whether it's a dive watch or not.
> 
> We can let the mods handle the location of this thread while we contribute more goodness to it.
> 
> Fairwind, sounds like a nice name too!


Fair enough. Withdrawing my snark. Cheers.


----------



## francorx (Feb 19, 2016)

Looking forward to seeing more pics. The 39mm size is not an ideal size for me, but there will be many that it is. When I ordered my Gen 2 SF it was a PIA experience. Luckily I bagged one but took a lot of patience. Unfortunately it wasnt a keeper and put it up for sale since it wasnt getting any wrist time.


----------



## Mr AT (May 3, 2011)

It looks promising. I like the lack of crown guards, and the smaller size. This could be my first Halios.


----------



## cde137 (Jul 28, 2018)

The fixed bezel model will have a handcranker. Took this comment off IG: “the fixed bezel will be a separate model with a handwinding movement and thinner caseback.”

Really excited about this one as a bracelet guy with smaller wrists, my 2019 purchasing plans just got shelved! Looks like a great every day wearer, could be a tough choice to decide between rotating or fixed bezel, might need to get both, if possible.


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

I am very excited about the bi-directional bezel (I have one on my SKX and love it), the smaller size, and the more rounded dome of the crystal. I am hoping for a date version because my Seaforth is already date-less. 

My one gripe with the Seaforth is poor legibility at night despite strong lume, due to the hour hand when lining up with an index being almost indistinguishable from the minute hand, causing me to frequently misread the time at night: i.e. is it 2:15, or 3:10? So I am hoping for shorter indexes, shorter lume plot on the hour hand, or a different shape to the hour hand. Any one of those should solve the problem. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skyleth (Oct 17, 2016)

Earl Grey said:


> I am very excited about the bi-directional bezel (I have one on my SKX and love it), the smaller size, and the more rounded dome of the crystal. I am hoping for a date version because my Seaforth is already date-less.
> 
> My one gripe with the Seaforth is poor legibility at night despite strong lume, due to the hour hand when lining up with an index being almost indistinguishable from the minute hand, causing me to frequently misread the time at night: i.e. is it 2:15, or 3:10? So I am hoping for shorter indexes, shorter lume plot on the hour hand, or a different shape to the hour hand. Any one of those should solve the problem.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How did you get the bi-directional going on the skx?

Sent from my LG-H870DS using Tapatalk


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Way to small at 39mm, 42mm would wear better for me.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

mekenical said:


> Way to small at 39mm, 42mm would wear better for me.


X2 here


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

It’s perfect at 39mm.


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

Boatswain:
Ordinarily my watch size "sweet spot" in 44 to 46mm
But I could live with a 39mm
First watch ever was a WW2 military issue A11. Only
36mm case. But I was 12 y o when I bought in in 1949

My wrist has grown to + 8" since 1949.

X Traindriver Art


----------



## PFM (Jun 26, 2016)

LosAngelesTimer said:


> I'm already imagining the sh**show that's sure to happen when ordering opens - unless Jason spent some time and effort modernizing his checkout process.
> 
> EDIT: Jason, if you're reading this, you might want to look into checkout software that starts a countdown timer once an item is added to someone's cart. This feature is most often seen in the event/concert ticket industry and would solve the problem of, "I added it to my cart but it was unavailable by the time I input my CC info."
> 
> You add the watch to your cart and have a fixed amount of time to check out - usually two or three minutes. If you don't complete the process in the designated interval, the watch is automatically removed from the cart and returned to stock.


Agree! The website ordering procedure has to be improved. This happened to me twice in the last 2 releases...very frustrating, almost turned me off the brand ....but still like my blue pastel!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

skyleth said:


> How did you get the bi-directional going on the skx?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H870DS using Tapatalk


Coin edge aftermarket bezel from Murphy Manufacturing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Iron swan (Jun 12, 2018)

Love the 39mm size, the thin coin bezel, round indices and what appears to be a black dial(always wished the halios had a black dial), but...

Bi-directional bezel with a 12 hour bezel makes this an easy pass for me. Not even remotely interested in that. “Tits on a boar” comes to mind. What’s the point? 

I agree with the others, this doesn’t belong in the dive watch section. 

Now If this had a proper uni-directional dive bezel, I might already be camping out on the pre-order page.


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

Well, the following threads were on the Boldr Globetrotter were not removed/moved, so let's not split hairs about it.
https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/boldr-globetrotter-4855263.html
https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/pre-order-boldr-globetrotter-gmt-4763553.html

Back to the Fairwind, any further visual updates?


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

Iron swan said:


> Love the 39mm size, the thin coin bezel, round indices and what appears to be a black dial(always wished the halios had a black dial), but...
> 
> Bi-directional bezel with a 12 hour bezel makes this an easy pass for me. Not even remotely interested in that. "Tits on a boar" comes to mind. What's the point?
> 
> ...


12 hour bezels are more versatile than dive bezels. It can be used to track a second time zone as well as elapsed minutes or hours.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bjjkk (Oct 20, 2011)

Earl Grey said:


> My one gripe with the Seaforth is poor legibility at night despite strong lume, due to the hour hand when lining up with an index being almost indistinguishable from the minute hand, causing me to frequently misread the time at night: i.e. is it 2:15, or 3:10? So I am hoping for shorter indexes, shorter lume plot on the hour hand, or a different shape to the hour hand. Any one of those should solve the problem.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I thought I was the only one who had this problem. This has lead me to not wearing my Seaforth at night. What's the point when I have watches I can read the time accurately at a glance.


----------



## HamnJam (Nov 27, 2015)

I thought there was also a choice between a bidirectional timing bezel and 12 hour.

Can't imagine most people requiring a unidirectional bezel over a bidirectional bezel if they both could used for timing.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## sgtlmj (Jul 13, 2017)

My Seiko 7548 has a ball bearing bi-directional bezel. Amazing how much better feel it has than a click spring. I like a 12hr bezel with minute marks from 0-15'ish.


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

All WUSers and WISers:
Ain't watch collecting great Plus communing with people who love watches?
Jus sayin. Great Dudes and Dudettes on this forum.
My SIL surp the heck outta me on N Y's Day. SIL gifted me his Casio GXW56.
Whatta way to kick 2019 off. His wife (my daughter) gave him a MR G for Cmas
She owns 2 TAG F1's. Life is good.

X Traindriver Art


----------



## Relio (Oct 9, 2018)

Does anyone know of a price range for the Fairwind? Love my Seaforth but it looks like its time to start saving up again!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Relio said:


> Does anyone know of a price range for the Fairwind? Love my Seaforth but it looks like its time to start saving up again!


I can only guess but perhaps similar to the Seaforth $700-800.

I have a feeling that Halios knows that's their sweet spot in the market. I was surprised they kept the price there after switching from miyota to EtA. But I think it's the right price for them.

I suppose the fairwind could be higher if it's running a thinner movement like a 2892 or SW300.

Or who knows maybe after the demand and popularity they hack up prices. But I doubt it.


----------



## Relio (Oct 9, 2018)

boatswain said:


> I can only guess but perhaps similar to the Seaforth $700-800.
> 
> I have a feeling that Halios knows that's their sweet spot in the market. I was surprised they kept the price there after switching from miyota to EtA. But I think it's the right price for them.
> 
> ...


These were my initial thoughts too but I figured adding the metal bracelet would bump up the price a bit. Just wanted to know how much


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Relio said:


> These were my initial thoughts too but I figured adding the metal bracelet would bump up the price a bit. Just wanted to know how much


Ah good point!

The bracelet would likely create a bump.

$800?? $850??


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

WSN7 said:


> Will we be seeing a ceramic bezel insert? Kind of looks like it. Although, the more I look, it does kind of look like a sapphire bezel.


The 11 on the bezel looks too deep for ceramic, in my opinion. Still looks really good though.


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

Robotaz said:


> The 11 on the bezel looks too deep for ceramic, in my opinion. Still looks really good though.


Pretty sure Jason said that bezel was just a mock-up, like printed paper or something...


----------



## Aurornis (Oct 3, 2016)

Robotaz said:


> The 11 on the bezel looks too deep for ceramic, in my opinion. Still looks really good though.


On the Seaforth, the sapphire bezel is significantly thicker than the SS rotating bezel. That is to allow for the thickness of the sapphire insert. This issue applies to ceramic inserts as well. On the Fairwind mockup, the bezel is very thin, like the Seaforth's SS rotating bezels - and significantly, UNLIKE the sapphire bezel. I'm thinking that if the dimensions are correct, any insert might be a thin aluminium insert, instead of a brittle material like sapphire or ceramic.

I personally like ceramic (much more than aluminium, acrylic, or sapphire), and really do hope Jason can build a ceramic bezel with that beautiful flat steel bracelet (and of course keep the high domed crystal).


----------



## Artking3 (Mar 24, 2018)

I love bracelets on watches, so I might seriously try for this one. I want to have a look at the dial before making any final decisions though. I do agree that the checkout process can be better improved.


----------



## Puckbw11 (Aug 21, 2011)

I’m actually more pumped for the Universa:

2) Universa: 38mm, fixed bezel with Sellita SW216 handwinding movement. Designed as a field / general use watch with 10ATM water resistance. 

Both models will be built on the same platform to maintain cohesion across the 2019 lineup. Both will be available with a stainless steel bracelet as an option.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

Puckbw11 said:


> I'm actually more pumped for the Universa:
> 
> 2) Universa: 38mm, fixed bezel with Sellita SW216 handwinding movement. Designed as a field / general use watch with 10ATM water resistance.
> 
> ...


Is this another upcoming project by Halios? I am intrigued, where can I find more info or see more pictures.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Earthjade (Jan 5, 2018)

We still have no idea what the dial will look like.


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

boatswain
The Halios, is an internet fave, and with the members of a separate forum I belong to
Who would expect the Fairwind not to have an MSRP of at least $700.00?
BTW. Any Seaforth is pal of mine. Luv that brand and the Archmedes as well.

X Traindriver Art


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

redhed18 said:


> Pretty sure Jason said that bezel was just a mock-up, like printed paper or something...


Actually Jason said the dial was a printed mock up, not the bezel insert. Prototype bezel looks like sapphire to me, but I am hoping for ceramic.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Puckbw11 (Aug 21, 2011)

Earl Grey said:


> Actually Jason said the dial was a printed mock up, not the bezel insert. Prototype bezel looks like sapphire to me, but I am hoping for ceramic.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Jason said it was sapphire on Instagram.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## seedubs1 (Dec 22, 2017)

I love ball bearing bi directional bezels. LOVE THEM.


----------



## Artking3 (Mar 24, 2018)

Puckbw11 said:


> I'm actually more pumped for the Universa:
> 
> 2) Universa: 38mm, fixed bezel with Sellita SW216 handwinding movement. Designed as a field / general use watch with 10ATM water resistance.
> 
> ...


The Universa also sounds like something I would be interested in, since I like field watches, but I need pictures. Pictures please!


----------



## Puckbw11 (Aug 21, 2011)

Artking3 said:


> The Universa also sounds like something I would be interested in, since I like field watches, but I need pictures. Pictures please!


I believe Jason hasn't even received the prototypes yet (or as of the Fairwind posting). I'm with you... can't wait to see

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wis_dad (Jun 13, 2012)

In for updates.


----------



## Mr AT (May 3, 2011)

seedubs1 said:


> I love ball bearing bi directional bezels. LOVE THEM.


It's all ball bearings nowadays.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Mr AT said:


> It's all ball bearings nowadays.


----------



## DanKoR0 (Dec 4, 2015)

Oh man, this looks so good. Can't wait to see more pics as the prototyping continues.


----------



## flaccidaardvark (Jan 20, 2013)

Puckbw11 said:


> I'm actually more pumped for the Universa:
> 
> 2) Universa: 38mm, fixed bezel with Sellita SW216 handwinding movement. Designed as a field / general use watch with 10ATM water resistance.
> 
> ...


Same here. I know this is probably a bit early but is there a thread for the Universa yet?


----------



## Puckbw11 (Aug 21, 2011)

flaccidaardvark said:


> Same here. I know this is probably a bit early but is there a thread for the Universa yet?


Make one! Just not here or the dive watch enthusiasts will have your head! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shadash (Jun 2, 2018)

Can anyone tell me how much time elapsed between reveal and actual release on previous versions of Halios watches? I'm trying to gauge how long until Jason releases more detailed pictures. Is an April release likely right now or will it go into later summer do you think? I have 2 Seaforths and I know I don't need a third, but there is a bahama yellow/sapphire on ebay right now that is calling to me.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

shadash said:


> Can anyone tell me how much time elapsed between reveal and actual release on previous versions of Halios watches? I'm trying to gauge how long until Jason releases more detailed pictures. Is an April release likely right now or will it go into later summer do you think? I have 2 Seaforths and I know I don't need a third, but there is a bahama yellow/sapphire on ebay right now that is calling to me.


I don't think history is a indicator here, he seems to generally release information as he feels he's ready and that's tough to gage from our end. So just be patient I think spring is rationale.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

I have 2 of Jason's watches this model however is a little too small for me although I love his quality I am going to save my funds for the Tiburon from H2o I think the quality will be there from Clemens and pricing will be pretty much the same .I look forward to seeing some some pics and being on the sidelines for the ordering process which if anythng like the seaforth will be arduous...

Sent from my SM-T713 using Tapatalk


----------



## PFM (Jun 26, 2016)

I have a pastel first edition and missed out twice on a GMT and a blue sapphire that were actually in my shopping basket only to be dropped has you go through PayPal ?!?!

Not sure if I want to repeat the frustrating online experience no matter how good the brand....so I’m now focused on other Microbrands!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sayan (Aug 19, 2017)

Does ball bearings bezel make a clicking sound when it rotates? Or is it silent ?


----------



## Kanadicken (Oct 30, 2015)

Puckbw11 said:


> I'm actually more pumped for the Universa:
> 
> 2) Universa: 38mm, fixed bezel with Sellita SW216 handwinding movement. Designed as a field / general use watch with 10ATM water resistance.
> 
> ...


I'm also extremely curious about this one. From what I can gather the SW216 has a seconds sub-dial at 6 o'clock. Should be an interesting look. Like a cross between a WWII dirty dozen and a NOMOS Club 38 but Halios-ified? Tropic B aribic type dial, but with subseconds? Cool unusual colour?

I've never owned a wind only, so that makes it interesting, I'm a bit afraid the size might be too small for my liking though. In fact I'm also waiting for news on a Puck III!


----------



## flaccidaardvark (Jan 20, 2013)

Kanadicken said:


> I'm also extremely curious about this one. From what I can gather the SW216 has a seconds sub-dial at 6 o'clock. Should be an interesting look. Like a cross between a WWII dirty dozen and a NOMOS Club 38 but Halios-ified? Tropic B aribic type dial, but with subseconds? Cool unusual colour?
> 
> I've never owned a wind only, so that makes it interesting, I'm a bit afraid the size might be too small for my liking though. In fact I'm also waiting for news on a Puck III!


This makes me even more interested, I'm a sucker for a good seconds sub-dial! That might explain why it has the SW216 vs the SW210 or 215, I was wondering.


----------



## flaccidaardvark (Jan 20, 2013)

Puckbw11 said:


> Make one! Just not here or the dive watch enthusiasts will have your head!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Where to start one is the question... I'm actually surprised Halios doesn't have it's own brand channel on here yet.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Sayan said:


> Does ball bearings bezel make a clicking sound when it rotates?


Yes

@robotazky


----------



## Epiphanes050 (Jan 24, 2019)

I love the angular look of the bracelet and will be curious to see the dial. One question, though ... does this mean the Seaforth run is over?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Epiphanes050 said:


> I love the angular look of the bracelet and will be curious to see the dial. One question, though ... does this mean the Seaforth run is over?


Yup.

My guess is that halios produced more seaforths than originally planned due to demand.


----------



## sayhellotomylittlewrist! (Jan 24, 2019)

boatswain said:


> Yup.
> 
> My guess is that halios produced more seaforths than originally planned due to demand.


I've heard this from various sources as well


----------



## logip (Jun 4, 2012)

One question: Has the Fairwind already been sold out? Their website is a bit confusing and mysterious.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

logip said:


> One question: Has the Fairwind already been sold out? Their website is a bit confusing and mysterious.


Hasn't been made or for sale yet


----------



## Knoc (Feb 10, 2012)

Im in for this one. Read on the insta post that the dial is a mockup in the pic and not confirmed yet.
The dial reveal is going to make or break this for me.
Right on.


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

I hope the dial will have something else than baton/stick indices. I always thought the seaforth and the baton-tropik were a little..plain... - i like my gmt - but there needs to be a progress it think 


Typed by throwing coconuts randomly at my keyboard.

More watches? @brrrzkrrz on ig.


----------



## Jsparks (Aug 16, 2018)

The 39mm is perfect for me, interested on a new Halios will add it to my wish list.


----------



## logip (Jun 4, 2012)

Does anybody know if the watch will have a date? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

logip said:


> Does anybody know if the watch will have a date?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


He seems to like offer both I would assume you will have a no date option

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Puckbw11 (Aug 21, 2011)

logip said:


> Does anybody know if the watch will have a date?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Pretty sure the first batch will be without a date.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shadash (Jun 2, 2018)

Someone posted this on the Seaforth thread, but I thought it belonged here as well. My understanding was that the Fairwind was slated for April. But this post mentions the date for the bronze Seaforth and nothing about the date for the Fairwind. So does the fall seem more likely?


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

shadash said:


> Someone posted this on the Seaforth thread, but I thought it belonged here as well. My understanding was that the Fairwind was slated for April. But this post mentions the date for the bronze Seaforth and nothing about the date for the Fairwind. So does the fall seem more likely?
> 
> View attachment 13836297


Yes, I am guessing fall for Fairwind. Jason specifically mentioned the no date Selitta as the movement, so I assume at least the first round will all be no dates.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DiegoCastellanos (May 13, 2016)

Hadn't heard of this one until now. Sounds very promising! I skipped on the Seaforth as something about the design bothered me a little, I think it was the way the lugs meet the case.

Would love to see more pics of this one. 39mm is perfect, and I'm intrigued by the bezel. I had a Month skyquest on preorder for a bit, mostly due to their bidirectional bezel. If this has a similar action, it could replace that itch for me.

At the same time, it depends how vintage the aesthetic goes. I prefer a modern watch to something that's trying too hard to look vintage.

Is there any info on the lug to lug measurement?


----------



## Puckbw11 (Aug 21, 2011)

DiegoCastellanos said:


> Hadn't heard of this one until now. Sounds very promising! I skipped on the Seaforth as something about the design bothered me a little, I think it was the way the lugs meet the case.
> 
> Would love to see more pics of this one. 39mm is perfect, and I'm intrigued by the bezel. I had a Month skyquest on preorder for a bit, mostly due to their bidirectional bezel. If this has a similar action, it could replace that itch for me.
> 
> ...


I think 48mm

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DiegoCastellanos (May 13, 2016)

Puckbw11 said:


> I think 48mm
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hmm, right at my limit, guess it'll depend on how much they slope and integrate with the bracelet. That was one of my issues with the monta.
Thanks for the info!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I am curious how much I will love the fairwind as pics emerge. It does look fairly long for the diameter. 

Happy to wait and see. 

Shall we start speculating on the dial?

Perhaps round or square indices after a loooong run of batons on the tropic and multiple Seaforth runs.


----------



## smkader (Aug 8, 2017)

boatswain said:


> I am curious how much I will love the fairwind as pics emerge. It does look fairly long for the diameter.
> 
> Happy to wait and see.
> 
> ...


I would love to see some sort of distinction between the hands and indices. I've noticed when looking at the Seaforth in the dark I sometimes takes longer to tell the time than my other watches. I love the design and wouldn't change it, it's just hard to tell the time in the dark.


----------



## Mr AT (May 3, 2011)

I see that he's started to update the website with information on the Fairwind and Universa.


----------



## Mr AT (May 3, 2011)

Mr AT said:


> I see that he's started to update the website with information on the Fairwind and Universa.


Expected release is Q2 2019, or approximately when I'll finish reading the Seaforth thread.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

3 dial colours

3 bezels


----------



## HamnJam (Nov 27, 2015)

My guess..

Fairwind
3 dial colours: black, blue, grey
bezels: black sapphire (timing), stainless steel (12 hour, timing)
possibly timing will be count down

Universa
3 dial colours: black, green, white


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Was hoping he would go forward with a green option.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

mplsabdullah said:


> Was hoping he would go forward with a green option.


The forest green from roldorf would be nice.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Atlaswatches (Jan 24, 2019)

A green would be great. I am in need of another option to prevent me from abusing my Alpinist. My guess is a black, blue for the typical consumer and a unique third option. I guess that because that is what I am hoping for. Fingers crossed. Im guessing price for the Fairwind will be between $850-$900. Supposedly there were over 1000 additional requests for the version III of the Seaforth and I woke up long enough in my intro economics class a decade ago to know what happens when demand increases like that. Oh well, based on that sneak peak so far I'd pay it.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

JLS36 said:


> The forest green from roldorf would be nice.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Can't get enough of the black-y green. You can only tell what's doing in certain lights (not unlike the Seaforth's abyss blue-the non-black coloring is very subtle).



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I go back and forth sometimes on whether I want to love the Fairwind or not once it is fully revealed.

On one hand, I really like Halios and what they do. it would be great to add another.

On the other hand I really like my seaforths and I wonder if the fairwind will be too similar?

It's hard to tell right now. Clearly the case is a close cousin. But the smaller size, bi-directional bezel and Unknown hands and dials could be could all make a big difference. Or not.

And then I suppose it's whether it is a big difference that I like, love or loath.

Fun to speculate and I am confident it will be a great watch whether it's aesthetic ends up speaking to me or not.

I am also curious to know how the purchasing will go. Is it going to be a mad scramble due to Halios' recent popularity? Or will it have cooled and the size and design won't resonate with as many?

Very curious too to see how ordering is handled. Short preorder like Seaforth 1 and 2? Long open preorder like 3? Lottery? Supply vs demand?


----------



## Mr AT (May 3, 2011)

boatswain said:


> On one hand, I really like Halios and what they do. it would be great to add another.
> 
> On the other hand I really like my seaforths and I wonder if the fairwind will be too similar?


As I don't currently have any Halioses, I'm hoping this is my chance to get in on the action.


----------



## dilatedjunkie927 (Feb 11, 2015)

Mr AT said:


> As I don't currently have any Halioses, I'm hoping this is my chance to get in on the action.


Same here. This one seems like it will check all the boxes: nice bracelet, sub-40mm and no noisy Miyota movement.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FOIS (Oct 19, 2018)

Love Halios but 39mm is going to be a little too small for me. I'll have to stock up on Seaforths


----------



## kimsetpee (Jan 28, 2018)

For the Fairwind, i see that the bezel options were mentioned and am wondering what the sapphire elapsed time entails... is that a dive bezel timer or something completely different?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HamnJam (Nov 27, 2015)

kimsetpee said:


> For the Fairwind, i see that the bezel options were mentioned and am wondering what the sapphire elapsed time entails... is that a dive bezel timer or something completely different?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I read on his update that it was be bi-directional. I think that opens up the possiblity of a count down timing bezel but I also think he said that he didn't like the aesthetic of it. Excited to see the final decisions!

Oh maybe a 12-hour sapphire bezel?


----------



## Fokstom (May 22, 2017)

Oh my, I just got my Halios Seaforth and there is another great release from Jason coming. I am curious how big this release will be. Too bad there will be no pre-orders (if I understood correctly) as my guess is that it will sell out instantly. On the other hand maybe it will save me from getting another watch


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

HamnJam said:


> I read on his update that it was be bi-directional. I think that opens up the possiblity of a count down timing bezel but I also think he said that he didn't like the aesthetic of it. Excited to see the final decisions!
> 
> Oh maybe a 12-hour sapphire bezel?


Hmm, bi-directional screams gmt to me, as bi-directional bezels are rare in this price segment-something with which Jason may be distinguishing this release.

While such function would be most useful with a 24-hour bezel and accompanying movement complication, it'd still be useful with a 12-hour bezel.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ffnc1020 (Apr 11, 2017)

Looking at the Fairwind picture again, it reminds of my Seiko 5717 with similar case shape, crystal, crown, and bi-direction timing bezel. It actually looks more like the 5719 with similar bezel. 
My Seiko 5717









Seiko 5719 picture from the internet


----------



## bjespo (Oct 15, 2018)

If they are GMTs let's hope him he makes a larger quantity than he did for the Seaforths.


----------



## Puckbw11 (Aug 21, 2011)

bjespo said:


> If they are GMTs let's hope him he makes a larger quantity than he did for the Seaforths.


Not gmts - but will have 12 hour bezels.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Avo (Mar 1, 2010)

More info (including dial colors and bezel types) here:

https://halioswatches.com/products/fairwind

Be sure to click on every tab (ordering details, technical details, design, other, dial, bezel) as there is info on each of them.


----------



## kimsetpee (Jan 28, 2018)

Avo said:


> More info (including dial colors and bezel types) here:
> 
> https://halioswatches.com/products/fairwind
> 
> Be sure to click on every tab (ordering details, technical details, design, other, dial, bezel) as there is info on each of them.


Woah. There is already a list of dial colours and bezel options below the subscribe button?? No black dial either? 

Anywhere we can see the preview of what these colours look like?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HamnJam (Nov 27, 2015)

kimsetpee said:


> Woah. There is already a list of dial colours and bezel options below the subscribe button?? No black dial either?
> 
> Anywhere we can see the preview of what these colours look like?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow! Is this new?

Bathyal blue: no idea what bathyal is
Slate grey: matte?
Selenic silver: I'm guessing a silver that has a slight shimmer with almost creme colour?

Looks like the universa has the same colours as above but with a forth option for pastel blue.

Also looks like the bezel options are 12 hour sapphire/diver and steel 12 hour

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Looks like sapphire bezel and steel. So similar to the Seaforth.


----------



## kimsetpee (Jan 28, 2018)

The bathyal blue looks like marine/ocean blue and the silver looks almost like sky blue. Both really sick colours but I already have a pastel blue from seaforth 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shadash (Jun 2, 2018)

kimsetpee said:


> The bathyal blue looks like marine/ocean blue and the silver looks almost like sky blue. Both really sick colours but I already have a pastel blue from seaforth
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is there information on what the actual colors look like? I found this pic on wikipedia. Interestingly it shows the "abyss" level of the ocean as well as the "bathyal" level. So a lighter blue than abyss, maybe similar to sunburst blue, but not sunburst? Is there anything on Instagram that shows actual pics yet?


----------



## kimsetpee (Jan 28, 2018)

shadash said:


> Is there information on what the actual colors look like? I found this pic on wikipedia. Interestingly it shows the "abyss" level of the ocean as well as the "bathyal" level. So a lighter blue than abyss, maybe similar to sunburst blue, but not sunburst? Is there anything on Instagram that shows actual pics yet?
> View attachment 13947405


If you google search bathyal blue and look at the colour of the jelly fish then that's it, it comes up as most consistent. Closer to sunburst blue, but with richer blue notes. Like a Bright midnight blue. It's gonna be a poppin colour and probably my choice on this next run.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kimsetpee (Jan 28, 2018)

shadash said:


> Is there information on what the actual colors look like? I found this pic on wikipedia. Interestingly it shows the "abyss" level of the ocean as well as the "bathyal" level. So a lighter blue than abyss, maybe similar to sunburst blue, but not sunburst? Is there anything on Instagram that shows actual pics yet?
> View attachment 13947405











Actually you could be right. It could be an Abyss blue; as I think Jason mentioned bringing out a variation of the Abyss that didn't look black 80% of the time and had more of a consistent blue.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

I hope he has a ordering system more like Gen 3 seaforth then gen one or two. I am assuming I'll like it but I can't handle the ordering fiasco again. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

The angst is starting.


----------



## arislan (Jun 6, 2013)

Darn no bright colours. Hope he does and few runs with other colour variations. Would love a yellow or orange

Sent from my Nokia 7 plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Atlaswatches (Jan 24, 2019)

arislan said:


> Darn no bright colours. Hope he does and few runs with other colour variations. Would love a yellow or orange
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 7 plus using Tapatalk


It looks like the pastel blue trend will continue with the Universa. I'm surprised it won't be on the Fairwind as well. My guess is each will be the same case and bracelet and that the extra mm in sizing for the Fairwind stems from the rotating bezel. In the Instagram pic it looks like it sits proud of the case by a hair. Sadly my hopes of a green dial were shattered...


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

This IG post is for the UNIVERSA, but since the Fairwind is largely the same design with a bezel, I have no aversion to posting this here.
UNIVERSA just has a pastel blue option, and is hand-wound. Fairwind is auto.

I guess we are assuming they will have same dial design like the Seaforth variants did, but that may not be true ... ?

Some of the key comments from Jason so far @ 106 comments:

This is 38mm and a shade under 11mm.

Hand-cranker, so be prepared for a new morning ritual  [ UNIVERSA ]
The diving bezel version is called the Fairwind and will have an auto movement.  

20mm at the lugs to 16 at the clasp, although the clasp itself is a bit wider. 
48mm L2L.  

Question: Drilled lugs?
Answer: no, not possible with the bevel on the lugs. But dual springbar holes so you can wear a strap without a weird gap. 

Question: What will Bathyal Blue will look like?
Answer: Less dark compared to Abyss Blue - Renderings will do them no justice so I'll wait until I have the actual dials in hand before showing. 

No date for the entire batch.

For Series II, I have a minty sort of green Universa planned. 

PS. sounds like a Bronze SEAFORTH is expected around April also, or at least details might be available then

"bronzo info should come out around the same time. Just waiting on my dial prototypes but you can expect at least blue, green and some sort of plum/purple. Planning on grey and red also but we'll see how the protos come back"


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

Universa looks great, following and subscribed. 


•• sent by two turn tables and a microphone ••


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

redhed18 said:


> View attachment 13956187
> 
> 
> This IG post is for the UNIVERSA, but since the Fairwind is largely the same design with a bezel, I have no aversion to posting this here.
> ...


Thanks for excavating the nuggets


----------



## bjespo (Oct 15, 2018)

Good stuff. I hate this watch addiction!


----------



## arislan (Jun 6, 2013)

Atlaswatches said:


> It looks like the pastel blue trend will continue with the Universa. I'm surprised it won't be on the Fairwind as well. My guess is each will be the same case and bracelet and that the extra mm in sizing for the Fairwind stems from the rotating bezel. In the Instagram pic it looks like it sits proud of the case by a hair. Sadly my hopes of a green dial were shattered...


Looks like the series 2 of the universa will have a minty green dial but yea not the first run.

Sent from my Nokia 7 plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Bauhus (Feb 19, 2017)

Bronzo Seaforth with green dial - my heart is racing!



redhed18 said:


> View attachment 13956187
> 
> 
> This IG post is for the UNIVERSA, but since the Fairwind is largely the same design with a bezel, I have no aversion to posting this here.
> ...


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I love Halios...but I’m cooling a bit on the fairwind. Just feeling like it looks a bit too similar and not quite as nice shape and case proportions as the Seaforth. 

Now, I am also prepared to be blow away by the dial and handset and get back in on the fairwind hype. Also to be fair we haven’t really seen a full shot of the case yet. 

Happily waiting for more details.


----------



## pinkybrain (Oct 26, 2011)

My oh my has the micro world - including Halios - changed since I joined this forum. 38 mm. Tapering bracelet - 20 to 16! Availability to all buyers. So basically I got into watches 9 years too early. Or 9 years too late since those overlooked Rolex sport watches from the 80s could no longer be had for few hundred bucks and were already 3K and climbing. 

I hope he previews the Series II colors before the Series I goes on sale. Don't want to buy the blue or black or whatever and then find out a few months later that you like the green more.


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

That bracelet Looks sick! Not sure
The whole set-up will fit into My Collection (oris 65 and seaforth gmt abyss) - But so far im not decided yet


Typed by throwing coconuts randomly at my keyboard.

More watches? @brrrzkrrz on ig.


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

redhed18 said:


> View attachment 13956187
> 
> 
> This IG post is for the UNIVERSA, but since the Fairwind is largely the same design with a bezel, I have no aversion to posting this here.
> ...


That bracelet; uhm...

All right angles and squares. But the case and bezel are curved? Is that like cognitive dissonance?

That or somewhere, a Bradley fighting vehicle is missing a track...


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

The endlink fit is not ideal. 

I would hope that is resolved. 

I have heard endlinks are notoriously fussy to get perfect as often the case and bracelet are made by separate facilities. 

I would imagine it is fairly common for prototype endlinks to be off. 

Jason has pretty tight standards and I would be surprised if the production models looked like that....

I’m usually not too picky with endlink fit at lower prices but I feel like at the expected fairwind price it should be better than pictured. 

Wasn’t there a Halios bracelet that had issues before and was delayed trying to get a good fit and then they opted to just do straps for the subsequent models? Was it the tropik or Delfin???


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Jason's clearly been watching a lot of Empire Strikes Back lately . . .










The Universa, aka the Halios Airspeeder or Halios "that snow ship with the harpoon cable thingy."

(Honestly, there's several Star Wars ships to which this could be compared, which is the direction I earnestly hope this thread goes in.)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Puckbw11 (Aug 21, 2011)

The lugs are loooooong. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## allanzzz (Nov 5, 2012)

The lugs seems thick too.

Sent from my MI MAX 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## kiwi.bloke (May 8, 2013)

boatswain said:


> The endlink fit is not ideal.
> 
> I would hope that is resolved.
> 
> ...


Delfin


----------



## Relio (Oct 9, 2018)

Man that bracelet looks razor sharp but those wide lugs are worrying me a bit. Hopefully it looks more compact once we see the entire case


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

its not a dive watch, it doesn't have crown guards, its a 38mm hand winder with a vintage looking domed sapphire - i know we shouldn't even be talking about it in the dive forum but its one of the few offerings that has me interested these days.

Ive recently destroyed my own collection due to the comfort and easy wearability of the explorer - this one has a dive bezel option but I think it will look and wear fantastic with the clean bezel, if it looks as good as the sea forth I suspect it will wear as well as my explorer and provide fantastic GADA wear. 
Jason was extremely fussy with the sea forth bracelet concerns so I'm guessing he will manage this one to success.

Im happy to see wearability coming back into fashion because its proving to be the most important variable when it comes to my own wrist time.


----------



## Cralle (Oct 3, 2018)

Jason posted in the comments on Instagram that the universa will have Arabic markers at 12,3,6,9 and rectangular markers for the rest. Not sure if that was mentioned here yet but thought you’d all like to know.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Cralle said:


> Jason posted in the comments on Instagram that the universa will have Arabic markers at 12,3,6,9 and rectangular markers for the rest. Not sure if that was mentioned here yet but thought you'd all like to know.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's handy info thanks!

Safe to assume the fairwind will be the same?.


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

Big IG "story" today with lots of Jason Q&A. Key ones concerning Universa / Fairwind are...


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

redhed18 said:


> Big IG "story" today with lots of Jason Q&A. Key ones concerning Universa / Fairwind are...


Thanks a lot for that.

I have learned a lot of good nuggets from brands get buried in IG stories. And then they are gone in 24hrs.

Too bad really.


----------



## CSanter (Apr 30, 2018)

Enjoyed his Q&A. Especially the puck questions and his views on movements, and his personal interests. 

More of his watches are in my future!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I'm getting the impression the fairwind will look a lot like the Seaforth except with 12,3,6,9 Arabic numerals.



Really makes me think that this was the plan as natural progression prior to the need to produce the series 3 Seaforth.


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

But better with a smooth bezel as there will be no crown guards..... and a stock bracelet option. 


•• sent by two turn tables and a microphone ••


----------



## genepi_waves (Oct 15, 2018)

Looks like we're doing a lottery, folks. May the odds be ever in your favour..

Per his journal post today:

"*When is the estimated release date? *

Late Q2 2019 is my best guess, but there are multiple moving parts (quite literally) to coordinate with the development of a new model

*Will there be a pre-order? *

There will be no long pre-order for this production batch as with the Seaforth Series III due to the potential for delays and late changes. ﻿

*How can I order a watch? *

The first step is to visit the product page of the watch that you're interested in (on the left sidebar: WATCHES > {select the watch model..). You'll see a sign-up form near the bottom of the page. Submit your contact details, and you'll on the notification list. It would helpful if you wait until images of the watches are posted before signing up so you are certain of your intent to purchase.

Each person on the notification list will be assigned a number, which will then be entered into a draw for a purchase spot. It is essentially a lottery system, and while the idea of requiring luck to purchase something is quite unappealing to me personally, I think the system is necessary in alleviating the stress of a frantic first-come-first-served buying experience (a la Seaforth Series II). 

*Why not just make enough for everyone? *

This production batch is based on the quantities produced for the Seaforth III pre-order, which I am hopeful is a good gauge of the immediate demand for the three new models. If the quantities end up being an underestimation, there will be a subsequent series for at least the Fairwind and Universa. In general, bronze tends not to be wildly sought after so it is a wait-and-see situation for the Seaforth B.

*When / where can I see what the watches look like? *

The plan is to have at least a few assembled pieces ready in time for the Wind^Up show in San Francisco in late April:

https://wornandwound.com/announcing-the-2019-san-francisco-windup-watch-fair/

There is a chance that I won't have complete watches ready in time for the show, but you'll at least be able to see the elements of the watches at the show. Photos will also be posted in the Journal section or on Instagram.

*Are you making more steel Seaforths? *

Instead of a hard "no", I'll say the earliest that I'll consider another steel Seaforth run will be 2021. The bronzo version is in the current production plan though.

*Will you make a steel bracelet for the Seaforth? *

Sorry but it is a hard no on this one, which has been the position even before production began on the Seaforth."


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

matthew P said:


> But better with a smooth bezel as there will be no crown guards..... and a stock bracelet option.
> 
> •• sent by two turn tables and a microphone ••


My concern and the pictures share that is it's a very angular case, the seaforth doesn't look good with a bracelet at the end links, I hope the phot we saw of bracelet and end links gets a improved fit.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## FOIS (Oct 19, 2018)

Has there been any discussion about price for the new models?


----------



## ike-k (Jan 24, 2018)

Has there been any updates after the Instragram Q&A? Windup SF can't come soon enough!


----------



## Mstrmusic (Dec 8, 2018)

Love the bracelet in the teaser


----------



## Chirps (Apr 22, 2018)

AVS_Racing said:


> I dunno man, as much as I like Halios, no pre order and limited quantities means zero chance of buying one. I reached out to Jason a few times and they were all unanswered regarding series 3........


I owned a Laguna and regret selling it. Would really like to pick up a couple of the new models - hopefully will be some extras kicking around soon.

Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


----------



## daforg (Nov 11, 2015)

Is there a separate thread for the Universa or are they both bundled here seeing as they use the same case?


----------



## ike-k (Jan 24, 2018)

Jason posted new teaser to Instagram.


----------



## Mr AT (May 3, 2011)

daforg said:


> Is there a separate thread for the Universa or are they both bundled here seeing as they use the same case?


Do they use the same case? Fairwind has a 39mm diameter, and Universa has a 38mm diameter. Is that just the difference in bezel vs. no bezel?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Mr AT said:


> Do they use the same case? Fairwind has a 39mm diameter, and Universa has a 38mm diameter. Is that just the difference in bezel vs. no bezel?


Yup


----------



## Mr AT (May 3, 2011)

boatswain said:


> Yup


Uh oh. This makes me think I might try ordering one of each.

(Don't tell Mrs AT)


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Mr AT said:


> Uh oh. This makes me think I might try ordering one of each.
> 
> (Don't tell Mrs AT)


Wouldn't you like to see what they look like first?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## DanBYU (Feb 27, 2018)

Since there is no pre-order, do we just wait for the purchase to open up on the official website to place the order?


----------



## DanBYU (Feb 27, 2018)

boatswain said:


> The endlink fit is not ideal.
> 
> I would hope that is resolved.
> 
> ...


It's got less to do with producing the midcase and bracet at seperate facilities but more to do with production method (fully CNCed vs stamped then CNCed) as well as production tolerence the machine shops adhere by.

I worked in the aerospace industry, there are times we needed to match up two parts (from two different producers) with extremely tight tolerence. Even if you have two matching parts produced at two different facilties, if the two facilities work on the same level of quality and tolerance there shouldn't be a problem.

At this price point, most midcases and SEL are first stamped then CNCed to save on cost, which means tolerance control will be hard. You will have certain % from a batch of midcases matching a certain % of SEL nicely but the rest will have greater gap. At this price point it is hard to ask for such high precision in tolerence.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

DanBYU said:


> Since there is no pre-order, do we just wait for the purchase to open up on the official website to place the order?


Yes it's a click race, set your PayPal accordingly

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

DanBYU said:


> It's got less to do with producing the midcase and bracet at seperate facilities but more to do with production method (fully CNCed vs stamped then CNCed) as well as production tolerence the machine shops adhere by.
> 
> I worked in the aerospace industry, there are times we needed to match up two parts (from two different producers) with extremely tight tolerence. Even if you have two matching parts produced at two different facilties, if the two facilities work on the same level of quality and tolerance there shouldn't be a problem.
> 
> At this price point, most midcases and SEL are first stamped then CNCed to save on cost, which means tolerance control will be hard. You will have certain % from a batch of midcases matching a certain % of SEL nicely but the rest will have greater gap. At this price point it is hard to ask for such high precision in tolerence.


I agree but I've seen good bracelets from raven at the same price, nth gets a lot of respect with the bracelets, obris Morgan and helm produce for half the price, so in summary to ask for perfection is crazy but to have it pretty close is reasonable. Here is a raven for example the end links seem to fit perfectly.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## daforg (Nov 11, 2015)

JLS36 said:


> Yes it's a click race, set your PayPal accordingly
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


I thought he wanted all interested parties to register and he'd then do a lottery draw to assign the pieces?


----------



## DanBYU (Feb 27, 2018)

JLS36 said:


> I agree but I've seen good bracelets from raven at the same price, nth gets a lot of respect with the bracelets, obris Morgan and helm produce for half the price, so in summary to ask for perfection is crazy but to have it pretty close is reasonable. Here is a raven for example the end links seem to fit perfectly.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Good point, now adays microbrands do pay more attention to SEL fitment indeed, mainly because they know they cannot just swaggle and get away with it anymore especially when they target watch forum based customers like us. We know better now and demand better. But I have seen some NTH, Raven, Steinhart, Squales and Helm in the past with slightly gapped SEL fitting. At this $500-$700 price point, you will get a certain % of the batch with a good gapless or almost gapless fitment, but then certain % from the batch will have slightly bigger gaps, it is a draw of luck thing.

Here is a example of the Helm, upper left lug. 








NTH's website uses rendered pictures, not photos of the actual watches. But I have indeed came across some examples in the past with slightly gapped SEL fitment as well.

End of the day, we WIS/customers certainly have the responsibility to make sure the producers up their production quality, but at the same time, i was just speaking the reality of things, at this price point, it's hard to ask for such high precision for every peice in the batch.


----------



## DanBYU (Feb 27, 2018)

daforg said:


> I thought he wanted all interested parties to register and he'd then do a lottery draw to assign the pieces?


Availability based on luck? Very exciting!


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

daforg said:


> I thought he wanted all interested parties to register and he'd then do a lottery draw to assign the pieces?


I haven't heard that but possibly I missed it.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## FOIS (Oct 19, 2018)

JLS36 said:


> Yes it's a click race, set your PayPal accordingly


lol @click race. I had heard it was a lottery this time around?


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

FOIS said:


> lol @click race. I had heard it was a lottery this time around?


He did a Instagram q and a. In it he said he's basing his production quantity on seaforth gen three. They will go up for sale, first come first serve.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

JLS36 said:


> He did a Instagram q and a. In it he said he's basing his production quantity on seaforth gen three. They will go up for sale, first come first serve.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


But on the website, he says it's the lottery system....










Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

thejollywatcher said:


> But on the website, he says it's the lottery system....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's good, it's possible I misread.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

Yup. Jason specifically mentioned the lottery system to avoid the unhappy people arising from a "click race". Makes it all the more exciting to own the Fairwind and Universa.


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)




----------



## Mr AT (May 3, 2011)

JLS36 said:


> Wouldn't you like to see what they look like first?


I have a high level of confidence that they'll look smashing. All the other one's have. Why would this design be a dud?


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Mr AT said:


> I have a high level of confidence that they'll look smashing. All the other one's have. Why would this design be a dud?


There could be countless reasons not to like it, I too am excited but by no means do I consider it a guarantee. My example would be the "never miss" Tudor and rolex of Basel 2019

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## DanBYU (Feb 27, 2018)

Mr AT said:


> I have a high level of confidence that they'll look smashing. All the other one's have. Why would this design be a dud?


I agree. Jason has an eye for these things with proven track record. He knows how to design these homage inspired watches and yet still make sure it stands well on its own.


----------



## Artking3 (Mar 24, 2018)

I think the lottery system will be a godsend. I have very poor luck with click speed ordering, maybe only 1 successful order in my life.


----------



## DanBYU (Feb 27, 2018)

Artking3 said:


> I think the lottery system will be a godsend. I have very poor luck with click speed ordering, maybe only 1 successful order in my life.


How long does it usually take for Halios Pre-Order to be sold out once the list opens?


----------



## smkader (Aug 8, 2017)

DanBYU said:


> How long does it usually take for Halios Pre-Order to be sold out once the list opens?


Less than 2 minutes on second gen Seaforth, and I believe about 50 seconds on the GMT Seaforth. I should note neither of these were preorders, the watches were already finished.


----------



## MS_original (Jan 23, 2019)

Anyone know if there are plans for Halios with larger cases in the near future? 42-44mm? they seem to be trending in the opposite direction currently


----------



## MS_original (Jan 23, 2019)

That having been said, I'll still snap up a seaforth at the right price haha! Ideally I'd like the puck though


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

MS_original said:


> Anyone know if there are plans for Halios with larger cases in the near future? 42-44mm? they seem to be trending in the opposite direction currently


His next two are sub 40 but who knows wouldn't be surprised to see a larger one.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I wouldn’t be surprised if Halios returns to a more aggressive diver after the relatively long run of the tropic, Seaforth and now fairwind.


----------



## DanBYU (Feb 27, 2018)

I personally love the elegence in design of Halio watches. Jason has an eye for these kind of things. Even if he goes 42 or 43 I believe the design will make sense as well.


----------



## Mr AT (May 3, 2011)

Personally, I'm excited for the smaller case sizes. Can't wait to see how they look.


----------



## Knoc (Feb 10, 2012)

boatswain said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if Halios returns to a more aggressive diver after the relatively long run of the tropic, Seaforth and now fairwind.


Id hit that.


----------



## DanBYU (Feb 27, 2018)

catpeople said:


> Is it just me or does it look a lot like a Lorier?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think Jason might have used the same parts suppliers. This is very common among micros, seeing parts being shared across different brands, for example, Steinhart and Phoibis divers. Cost wize this makes sense, since these parts suppliers would probably charge a lot more for specialized sized/spec which means they will have to make new molds for stamping and such.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

DanBYU said:


> I think Jason might have used the same parts suppliers. This is very common among micros, seeing parts being shared across different brands, for example, Steinhart and Phoibis divers. Cost wize this makes sense, since these parts suppliers would probably charge a lot more for specialized sized/spec which means they will have to make new molds for stamping and such.


I doubt that's true.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

DanBYU said:


> I think Jason might have used the same parts suppliers. This is very common among micros, seeing parts being shared across different brands, for example, Steinhart and Phoibis divers. Cost wize this makes sense, since these parts suppliers would probably charge a lot more for specialized sized/spec which means they will have to make new molds for stamping and such.


Hmm. I don't think Steinhart uses any common parts as Phoibos. The lugs would be too straight. Hehe


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

jamesezra said:


> Hmm. I don't think Steinhart uses any common parts as Phoibos. The lugs would be too straight. Hehe


Agreed not sure where this is coming from.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## DanBYU (Feb 27, 2018)

First let me apologize for the misunderstanding. I meant to say that it is possible that Jason's parts supplier/s for his midcase, crown, caseback, and bracelet might overlap with some other micro's suppliers. I didn't say it with 100% certainly I said it might.

And even if it did overlap so what? it doesn't take away anything from Halios at all. Just because Jason might have used the same parts doesn't make his offering less worthy or inferior.

This is a very commonly seen and practiced trade in micros, parts being shared across different brands. The Phoibos divers and the Steinhart OVM shared the same midcase, crown, ect. This is a well known fact, kinda like we all know SW200 is a clone of the ETA 2824 type of fact. I have seen them in person and compared them side by side to say this.

And this is a covered by many watch reviews. Below is just ONE example. If you guys research more on this subject you will find many others


----------



## LosAngelesTimer (Aug 24, 2017)

It's pretty much an open secret that Steinhart was using the same case supplier as Phoibos, right? As for Lorier and Halios, they may be micros like the other two brands mentioned but I give them much more credit than that.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Undoubtedly quality micros use the same factories. And I know some of the same factories also supply parts for Swiss made companies. 

That said, while some brands pic from catalog parts it is safe to say Halios designs their own components. 

With the trend of smaller nouveau vintage designs being all the rage right now it is inevitable that some designs look similar. There are only so many variations that still look good. 

I would be confident that Halios doesn’t share components with other brands despite similarities.


----------



## DanBYU (Feb 27, 2018)

LosAngelesTimer said:


> It's pretty much an open secret that Steinhart was using the same case supplier as Phoibos, right? As for Lorier and Halios, they may be micros like the other two brands mentioned but I give them much more credit than that.


I thought this knowledge is widely known, but from the replies earlier it doesn't seem so. It doesn't just stop there, lots of parts seen on one micro can also be found on another.

I would not compare a Steinhart to Halio, they are not apple to apple. But from a business point of view, Wolfgang Steinhart is so smart. Marketing wise, he nailed the holy trinity 1, Swiss ETA movement, 2, ceramic insert 3 Swiss Made all that for $500 for a Sub homage. Sadly this trend he lead fooled and blinded many non-WIS and received lots of praise. He basically dominated the $500 range Sub homage market.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

What is a risk is factories selling a brands designs out the back door too...

And also blatant copying isn’t saved just for the mega brands.


----------



## DanBYU (Feb 27, 2018)

boatswain said:


> What is a risk is factories selling a brands designs out the back door too...
> 
> And also blatant copying isn't saved just for the mega brands.


In terms of micro goes, I don't think the factories need to worry at all especially in China. In order to receive exclusivity on the parts, Chinese suppliers will always ask for a huge OQ. With MOQ starting at 1000pc plus in most cases, most micros cannot stomach that kind of ask to buy off the parts for exclusivity. If Steinhart cannot do it, it's hard to imagine other micros being able to do that unless of course, they machine their own parts, but only a few micros in the field have the CNC know-how in their managing group.


----------



## DanBYU (Feb 27, 2018)

boatswain said:


> Undoubtedly quality micros use the same factories. And I know some of the same factories also supply parts for Swiss made companies.
> 
> That said, while some brands pic from catalog parts it is safe to say Halios designs their own components.
> 
> ...


I think Jason definitely has his own design input and with great sense might I add. But knowing how the Chinese parts suppliers work, it is very hard to imagine ordering novelty speced midcases, casebacks, with just a few hundreds of units of OQ. But I might be wrong.

I will definately get the new FW when it goes on sale, and I will also pick up a Lorier just for comparison down the road.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

LosAngelesTimer said:


> It's pretty much an open secret that Steinhart was using the same case supplier as Phoibos, right? As for Lorier and Halios, they may be micros like the other two brands mentioned but I give them much more credit than that.


Why is halios and lorier different than phoibos and steinhart?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

DanBYU said:


> In terms of micro goes, I don't think the factories need to worry at all especially in China. In order to receive exclusivity on the parts, Chinese suppliers will always ask for a huge OQ. With MOQ starting at 1000pc plus in most cases, most micros cannot stomach that kind of ask to buy off the parts for exclusivity. If Steinhart cannot do it, it's hard to imagine other micros being able to do that unless of course, they machine their own parts, but only a few micros in the field have the CNC know-how in their managing group.


Moq is 300 for most.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

DanBYU said:


> First let me apologize for the misunderstanding. I meant to say that it is possible that Jason's parts supplier/s for his midcase, crown, caseback, and bracelet might overlap with some other micro's suppliers. I didn't say it with 100% certainly I said it might.
> 
> And even if it did overlap so what? it doesn't take away anything from Halios at all. Just because Jason might have used the same parts doesn't make his offering less worthy or inferior.
> 
> ...


I don't buy that it's the same case,crown etc..

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## DanBYU (Feb 27, 2018)

JLS36 said:


> I don't buy that it's the same case,crown etc..
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


LOL okay, and we didn't land on the moon either right?


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

DanBYU said:


> LOL okay, and we didn't land on the moon either right?


Perfect parallel to draw. Simply no prooff, it may be true but I've seen nothing to say it is.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## DanBYU (Feb 27, 2018)

JLS36 said:


> Perfect parallel to draw. Simply no prooff, it may be true but I've seen nothing to say it is.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Fair enough. If we are going by that level of standard in terms of proof then I have not seen the parts being shipped out from Phoibos to Steinhart. But what I have seen is both examples in my hands and I compared them side by side and to me, that is proof enough to say they are identical and hence shared the same parts.

Without seeing the back end of the factory, the only other sure way is to hire a metal forensic/forensic in material engineering and they can do an analysis.

But this setup, makes me a bit even more suspicious of the fact that the Fairwind may share the same midcase to the Lorier.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I just stared at some pics and while admittedly similar I am pretty sure the cases are different.

The fairwind appears to have wider flatter lug tops and different facets on the lug ends. The bevelling also seems different.

The bracelets are again very similar but different. The fairwind has more bevels on the links.

Admittedly I am doing my best off a few photos that aren't at the same perspective. It would be easier if there were similar profile and plan pics to compare.

I don't feel a need to defend one brand or another and yes many brands do share components. I just don't think that's the case from what I see in the Lorier and fairwind.

But again I don't have them in hand to compare directly. 

I also haven't looked to see if the sizes are the same. I guess all we know about the FW is that it 39mm in diameter. It's lugs appear longer than typical though.

Either way, good discussion and I guess we see more pics in the next month.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

DanBYU said:


> Fair enough. If we are going by that level of standard in terms of proof then I have not seen the parts being shipped out from Phoibos to Steinhart. But what I have seen is both examples in my hands and I compared them side by side and to me, that is proof enough to say they are identical and hence shared the same parts.
> 
> Without seeing the back end of the factory, the only other sure way is to hire a metal forensic/forensic in material engineering and they can do an analysis.
> 
> But this setup, makes me a bit even more suspicious of the fact that the Fairwind may share the same midcase to the Lorier.


Think it's important to have evidence for claims. There is no doubt that factories in China are advantageous and skirt ethics. I would imagine both Jason and lorier designed their own case. I think you are doing these brands a disservice by making claims without anything but anecdotal evidence from pictures. Also steinhart designed their case no doubt

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## MS_original (Jan 23, 2019)

Going back to the larger case topic: 42-43mm would be ideal! Especially with bezel options to dress it up/down. Make it look more/less tool watch like as needed. I think should petition Jason!


----------



## CSanter (Apr 30, 2018)

MS_original said:


> Going back to the larger case topic: 42-43mm would be ideal! Especially with bezel options to dress it up/down. Make it look more/less tool watch like as needed. I think should petition Jason!


I disagree, there aren't many designs available that coincide with proportions I prefer. 36-40 are my favorite case sizes. I do own a watch I consider large at 46mm and also own a SF, (which is my second Halios).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

JLS36 said:


> Perfect parallel to draw. Simply no prooff, it may be true but I've seen nothing to say it is.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


You need to seriously read some more


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

jmanlay said:


> You need to seriously read some more


It may be true, I personally haven't seen it and the moon landing parallel I thought was silly.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## DanBYU (Feb 27, 2018)

JLS36 said:


> Think it's important to have evidence for claims. There is no doubt that factories in China are advantageous and skirt ethics. I would imagine both Jason and lorier designed their own case. I think you are doing these brands a disservice by making claims without anything but anecdotal evidence from pictures. Also steinhart designed their case no doubt
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


I agree, and that's why I have said in the previous comment that I think it's "possible" that Jason might have used the same case as Lorier's but without seeing the actual Fairwind it's hard to say at this point with only looking at pictures. Again I said it's a possibility, I did not say it with certainty.

I also do not think that I am doing the brand any disservice IF IN THE END the two cases, Fairwind and Lorier, turned out to be the same. So what they are the same? It's a micro brand offering, it is expected. I have been following Halios for a long time and love what Jason is doing don't get me wrong. But nowhere did he ever claimed that he designed his midcases. His words were always semi ambiguous on IG, making you think he drew up the case design from the ground up in his computer but if you read carefully, it never actually said that End of the day, even if the two cases and bracelets are the same, it would not make me think any less of the Fairwind. Jason has his touch on things that other micros should take note of. The guy just has a better sense/taste. It' like me and Ralph Lauren walking into a mall picking out clothes off the shelf to wear. I am sure he would come out looking tasteful and dashing while I'd just be blah. LOL

The Steinhart vs Phoibis case, I stand correct with my statement. I have seen both watches in my hands, and they are the same midcase, caseback, crown and ect. Also, I have seen that OVM midcase at SZ watch trade shows long before Steinhart was using it. You saying they designed it, I don't buy it.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

DanBYU said:


> I agree, and that's why I have said in the previous comment that I think it's "possible" that Jason might have used the same case as Lorier's but without seeing the actual Fairwind it's hard to say at this point with only looking at pictures. Again I said it's a possibility, I did not say it with certainty.
> 
> I also do not think that I am doing the brand any disservice IF IN THE END the two cases, Fairwind and Lorier, turned out to be the same. So what they are the same? It's a micro brand offering, it is expected. I have been following Halios for a long time and love what Jason is doing don't get me wrong. But nowhere did he ever claimed that he designed his midcases. His words were always semi ambiguous on IG, making you think he drew up the case design from the ground up in his computer but if you read carefully, it never actually said that End of the day, even if the two cases and bracelets are the same, it would not make me think any less of the Fairwind. Jason has his touch on things that other micros should take note of. The guy just has a better sense/taste. It' like me and Ralph Lauren walking into a mall picking out clothes off the shelf to wear. I am sure he would come out looking tasteful and dashing while I'd just be blah. LOL
> 
> The Steinhart vs Phoibis case, I stand correct with my statement. I have seen both watches in my hands, and they are the same midcase, caseback, crown and ect. Also, I have seen that OVM midcase at SZ watch trade shows long before Steinhart was using it. You saying they designed it, I don't buy it.


Two things can be true at once, steinhart designed the case and the factory saw the success and used the template to produce their own. Second it's a disservice to Jason to say he is using an off the shelf case and that others are too using it. No doubt parts get used by multiple watch brands by a manufacturer looking to save money on tooling etc.. But to make any of these claims you should some type of emperical evidence.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## smkader (Aug 8, 2017)

Nothing about the profile of these two is anything alike. I'm confused on why anyone would say otherwise, unless we are talking about a different model?


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

smkader said:


> Nothing about the profile of these two is anything alike. I'm confused on why anyone would say otherwise, unless we are talking about a different model?


He's got an agenda it appears

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Iandk (Mar 26, 2016)

Knowing nothing about what actually happens behind the scenes, all we can do is conjecture. But at the least have a look at Halios' track record:

You have the Puck:










Can't think of any prior cases that was copied from, as much as it really is just a cylinder. But definitely was copied by others after Halios.

You've got the Deflin, with its bowl-shaped case:










The only other bowl-shaped divers I can think of off the top my head is the Seiko Knight series; it's something seen more commonly on thin dress watches.

So with that history in mind, I'm not particularly fussed about Halios' ability to create a unique product.

And if it's a unique case, does it matter much if Jason did the CAD drawings for the case himself, or hired/contracted somebody else to do it? One person can only do so much, and may only have a certain set of skills and expertise. Look at the designs for most anything out there from cars to phones, and you'll find that there will be input from anything from the artists for the appearance, to engineering for mechanical properties, and everything else in between. You would have the same interplay with a watch case, with what is possible given a certain desired appearance and water pressure resistance requirements, for example.


----------



## Puckbw11 (Aug 21, 2011)

smkader said:


> Nothing about the profile of these two is anything alike. I'm confused on why anyone would say otherwise, unless we are talking about a different model?


What does look similar is the bracelet. I know that micros share bracelets and have the manufacturers do custom endlinks for them. But I agree the cases may "rhyme" with the long lugs and similar profiles, but they are clearly different.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DanBYU (Feb 27, 2018)

smkader said:


> Nothing about the profile of these two is anything alike. I'm confused on why anyone would say otherwise, unless we are talking about a different model?


You are right, these two midcases from the pictures side by side don't look alike. Saying that they are the same is a foolish thing. I truly apologize.


----------



## DanBYU (Feb 27, 2018)

JLS36 said:


> Two things can be true at once, steinhart designed the case and the factory saw the success and used the template to produce their own. Second it's a disservice to Jason to say he is using an off the shelf case and that others are too using it. No doubt parts get used by multiple watch brands by a manufacturer looking to save money on tooling etc.. But to make any of these claims you should some type of emperical evidence.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


You are right that could be a possibility but unlikely.

I did provide evidence in the case of the Steinhart vs Phoibos, and many others have seen the two and agreed.


----------



## LosAngelesTimer (Aug 24, 2017)

Bracelets are clearly not the same, either. The Halios bracelet has beveled links. The Lorier bracelet links are cut at 90 degree angles.


----------



## Puckbw11 (Aug 21, 2011)

LosAngelesTimer said:


> Bracelets are clearly not the same, either. The Halios bracelet has beveled links. The Lorier bracelet links are cut at 90 degree angles.


Good call. Flat bracelets, but edges are different.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

First look via Nodus on Instagram:

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

Pics are starting to flow in.










credit: W&W's IG

IG: th3measure


----------



## HamnJam (Nov 27, 2015)

Wow I see some elements from the Delfin here.

I'm really digging the numerals of the universa. Really wanting to see the silver. That might be an execellent go anywhere do anything.

I have to admit, quite flat on the fairwind. The indices aren't doing too much for me and the bezel looks off. I'm pretty sure the bezel is a prototype.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

...


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

Slightly disappointed in both. Case looks great, but the dials leave me a little cold. Neither seems that well balanced to me.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

HamnJam said:


> Wow I see some elements from the Delfin here.
> 
> I'm really digging the numerals of the universa. Really wanting to see the silver. That might be an execellent go anywhere do anything.
> 
> ...


Similar initial reactions.

I thought I'd prefer the Fairwind but I'm really digging the Universa numerals, and my initial reaction to the Fairwind 12-hour bezel was "meh."

Glad to finally see them. Both are handsome watches. Really digging the Seaforth meets Delfin vibe. (I always thought the Delfin looked awesome but was too big.)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

I like the Universa more than the Fairwind. Hmm.


----------



## HamnJam (Nov 27, 2015)

ck2k01 said:


> Similar initial reactions.
> 
> I thought I'd prefer the Fairwind but I'm really digging the Universa numerals, and my initial reaction to the Fairwind 12-hour bezel was "meh."
> 
> ...


The Delfin especially in PVD was so awesome!! Sat like a saucer on my wrist, unfortunately

Before the pics, I was thinking of the fairwind due to a sapphire bezel but the numerals on the universa have changed all that.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

I like the different Levels on the dials. 

Interesting, that no one Seems to be Bothered By the super long lugs. Seem to be nomos-Style-too-long.


Typed by throwing coconuts randomly at my keyboard.

More watches? @brrrzkrrz on ig.


----------



## zetaplus93 (Jul 22, 2013)

boatswain said:


> ...





Bradjhomes said:


> Slightly disappointed in both. Case looks great, but the dials leave me a little cold. Neither seems that well balanced to me.


Very similar to my initial reaction as well. Not a fan of the arrow seconds hand-keep thinking of the GMT hand on my old Seaforth GMT.

Might be sitting this one out... but will wait for more in-depth pics/looks.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Tarak Trisaltuol said:


> I like the different Levels on the dials.
> 
> Interesting, that no one Seems to be Bothered By the super long lugs. Seem to be nomos-Style-too-long.
> 
> ...


Good point. I sort of noticed them. Almost gives the case a King Seiko vibe.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pinkybrain (Oct 26, 2011)

Just tried on both (I work in downtown SF). They look great in the flesh - better than the pictures. The stepped dial and square indices are complementary and create a great effect. The bracelet is thin (by micro-brand standards) and heavily tapered - perfect. I was really after a hand-wind, but the grey/grey Fairwind was a stunner. 

I'll definitely be putting my name in the hat for whatever it's worth.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

pinkybrain said:


> Just tried on both (I work in downtown SF). They look great in the flesh - better than the pictures. The stepped dial and square indices are complementary and create a great effect. The bracelet is thin (by micro-brand standards) and heavily tapered - perfect. I was really after a hand-wind, but the grey/grey Fairwind was a stunner.
> 
> I'll definitely be putting my name in the hat for whatever it's worth.


That's cool to hear the pictures are both sadly underwhelming. I like the universa dial with the numerals, cases both seaforth esque. Just nothing that excited me the way the seaforth did. I'll hold my purchase decision until more pictures but atm I'm not drawn in.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Tarak Trisaltuol said:


> I like the different Levels on the dials.
> 
> Interesting, that no one Seems to be Bothered By the super long lugs. Seem to be nomos-Style-too-long.
> 
> ...


I think that's a strong point. I sold my Nomos b/c the lugs were just too long for me. Worth paying attention to w these

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dilatedjunkie927 (Feb 11, 2015)

I really wanted to like these based on the initial case and bracelet shots, but I’m also underwhelmed by the dial and hands. Pass. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HamnJam (Nov 27, 2015)

Best pic of the Fairwind I've seen so far - courtesy of the Two Broke Watch Snobs IG


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

HamnJam said:


> Best pic of the Fairwind I've seen so far - courtesy of the Two Broke Watch Snobs IG
> 
> View attachment 14097633


Agreeed that makes it way more enticing.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Ok, well these are my off the cuff thoughts and they can change.

Case size is great

The square indices are a nice change

The stepped dial adds nice depth

Nice to see the moons back on the dial.

The hands look too long and skinny for the chunky indices

The 0/12 bezel triangle is too thin.

In light of all that and my initial gut response is to stay happy with my Seaforth and let others enjoy the fairwind.

I prefer the universa to the fairwind I think which is unusual for me as I usually don't like numerals on the dial.

I will still keep an open mind though as more pics roll in


----------



## EA-Sport (Dec 23, 2013)

Is that second hand the same as the Seaforth GMT hand?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shadash (Jun 2, 2018)

boatswain said:


> Ok, well these are my off the cuff thoughts and they can change.
> 
> Case size is great
> 
> ...


I like the thinner indices and the seconds hand much better on the Seaforth. This one looks like a GMT hand. I think I'm going to go for a bronze Seaforth.

Side note on the blue: I thought I would like the lighter blue, but I really like my abyss much more than the lighter blue on the Fairwind.


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

Oh lord, so it's not just me who was disappointed. Can I bring myself to pass on these?


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

shadash said:


> I like the thinner indices and the seconds hand much better on the Seaforth. This one looks like a GMT hand. I think I'm going to go for a bronze Seaforth.
> 
> Side note on the blue: I thought I would like the lighter blue, but I really like my abyss much more than the lighter blue on the Fairwind.


The Delfin had the same thing going on with the seconds hand. Admittedly GMT-looking, but I think it's kind of refreshing.










Ironically when Jason did finally end up accomplishing a GMT, he had to abandon the traditional long GMT hand because of clearance issues with the Seaforth indices.










Regarding the shade of blue, I concur. I guess pick your poison: heavy black tones or heavy purple ones 

Boatswain raises a good point about the handset width relative to the indices. Perhaps Jason should have stuck with something closer to the Delfin handset and indices?

Regardless, I'm digging both of these more and more with each new shot, as they sort of blend my two favorite Halios releases to date in a sizing that I like.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cde137 (Jul 28, 2018)

The seconds hand reminds me of some of the models from Farer.


----------



## HamnJam (Nov 27, 2015)

ck2k01 said:


> The Delfin had the same thing going on with the seconds hand. Admittedly GMT-looking, but I think it's kind of refreshing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great move, posting a pic of the Delfin. The Delfin has been my favourite halios so far therefore really excited that these new releases take inspiration from the Delfin.

The seconds hand only reminds of the Delfin which I actually quite like.

I do agree the width of the hands appear slightly off compared to the indices. I do think this gives the edge to the universa as the numerals help balance this.

I absolutely love hand cranking a watch every morning so this is a big draw for me. See through case back?

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Dull is what comes to mind . Don’t mean to offend but no thank you on the two models .


----------



## zetaplus93 (Jul 22, 2013)

How are folks finding these photos on IG? Any particular hashtags?

So far I’ve found #windupwatchfair to have a few of these photos. Any others?


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

jmanlay said:


> Dull is what comes to mind . Don't mean to offend but no thank you on the two models .


Not sure an opinion like that can be offensive. They are dull but disappointing as it is they are still mildly attractive. I don't like the way the end links don't seem to meet the end of the lugs, they seem a bit long.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

JLS36 said:


> Not sure an opinion like that can be offensive. They are dull but disappointing as it is they are still mildly attractive. I don't like the way the end links don't seem to meet the end of the lugs, they seem a bit long.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


I know, I am being sensitive because HALIOS has a great rep and I have no doubt these models will be well built but they are not singing to me one bit . Just look like reheated pizza, just not very savory and dare I say they look like a bunch of watches already out there . A couple tweaks here and there and then boom voila new version. I get it it is difficult to be doing hit after hit but they are so vanilla when I was expecting some butter pecan.


----------



## Cosmodromedary (Jul 22, 2015)

Everything about the case, bracelet and bezel options look perfect to me, but I can see why Jason delayed showing the dial. It's like he was flying high designing everything else, realised he was about to release one of the most perfectly beautiful watches of all time, and the pressure to perform became too much. I'd be happy if he put this on hold for a while, took a holiday to clear thoughts, and came back to the dial with fresh eyes. The ring grove I like, but the applied indices and hands shapes don't seem to fit right.

I think a 60s Eterna Kontiki / Oris 65 / Yema Superman vibe (12, 3, 6, 9 in trapezoids or triangles) would match the casework.


----------



## Puckbw11 (Aug 21, 2011)

Cosmodromedary said:


> Everything about the case, bracelet and bezel options look perfect to me, but I can see why Jason delayed showing the dial. It's like he was flying high designing everything else, realised he was about to release one of the most perfectly beautiful watches of all time, and the pressure to perform became too much. I'd be happy if he put this on hold for a while, took a holiday to clear thoughts, and came back to the dial with fresh eyes. The ring grove I like, but the applied indices and hands shapes don't seem to fit right.
> 
> I think a 60s Eterna Kontiki / Oris 65 / Yema Superman vibe (12, 3, 6, 9 in trapezoids or triangles) would match the casework.


I think it's an interesting design but you're right, the dials aren't on the same level as the other components.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Just got back from Windup and finally had the chance to say hi to Jason. 

Here are pics. Both the Fairwind and Universa looked much more charming in real life.























































And here's a shot of the purple bronze Seaforth.










Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## yellowbear (Aug 30, 2017)

Whoa!! Is that a grape dial seaforth??

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I like the bevels on the minute hand.

Looks mismatched to the "handle" on the hour hand though.

Nuts. 

I will admit I hoped for more on this one.

However. As long as someone loves it that's great. 

I think I will be holding out for the next halios diver. 

Good luck to those entering the lottery!


----------



## Avo (Mar 1, 2010)

thejollywatcher said:


> And here's a shot of the purple bronze Seaforth.


Wow! I had no interest in the Seaforth B, but I just went to the Halios site to subscribe &#8230;


----------



## CSanter (Apr 30, 2018)

Thanks for the shots Jolly! Your photos do better for the dimensions and case contrast than the W&W IG or Nodus Pictures.


I really hope they make a Plum Seaforth. So far that’s the only new watch I’m interested in from Halios


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sayan (Aug 19, 2017)

After waiting for many months for what i hoped would be a definite buy, now that i saw pictures of actual watch, i could say that i won't be participating in lottery to buy it. Just personal choice, i think SeaForth was a more attractive design, at least for me. For those who like, i wish you all the best in obtaining one. Bronze SeaForth looks better imho, especially with blue dial.


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

1. What is Mecha Nical label all about?

2. Any thoughts on the ATA units?

"At sea level, the pressure is 1 ATA (atmospheres absolute). At 33 feet below the surface, the pressure is 2 ATA."

So... it’s WR to 191.x meters?

Even the folks at scubaboard.com have posts that go on about the differences between ATM vs ATA ...


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Lugs are way too long on both in my opinion.


----------



## zetaplus93 (Jul 22, 2013)

thejollywatcher said:


> Just got back from Windup and finally had the chance to say hi to Jason.
> 
> Here are pics. Both the Fairwind and Universa looked much more charming in real life.


Thank you for the photos!

Would you mind sharing your wrist size so we have an idea of how long the lugs are? Thanks in advance!


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Deleted


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

zetaplus93 said:


> Thank you for the photos!
> 
> Would you mind sharing your wrist size so we have an idea of how long the lugs are? Thanks in advance!


Sure! It's 6.5 inches.

Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## tkshk (Feb 13, 2017)

Fairwind looks like a mix of Delfin and Seiko 62mas.

I suppose the longer lugs can help the watch look not too small on bigger wrists.


----------



## daforg (Nov 11, 2015)

I'm still in for the Universa, preferably in slate grey. I've owned a Delfin and Seaforth, loved both. This looks to be an interesting marriage.


----------



## DCWatchCollector (Aug 26, 2018)

Love the universa and fairwind with the colored bezel; the steel and black bezels look off to me. I just got a roldorf but the universa it tempting....


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)

The purple dialed Seaforth is gorgeous!


----------



## Mathy (Oct 9, 2015)

I will prefice this by saying to each his own and for those loving them, happy days. However personally I was so so hoping, lottery luck being there, that these new smaller watches would finally bag me a Halios but both Universa and Fairwind for me are not cohesive in the aesthetic language compared to all previous Halios watches, which I loved. I have tiny wrists hence not getting the others although Seaforth is still a possibility.

These for me have the issue several recent micros have and Seiko sometimes has, fussy visual language where all the parts feel put together from all over the place rather than working to make a more subtle whole where the watch is more than the sum of the parts.

Considering they were smaller I was hoping for a more dressy sport watch feel but these feel like if one crossed the DNA of a farer or martenero watch with the likes of a helm or other more utilitarian tool watch and they end up with a foot In both style camps but being not as good as picking one. 

The lug length also undos some of the benefit of being smaller.

However appreciate it's just my personal preference, just a watch, and I'm still impressed at Halios commitment to keep exploring their design language whilst trying to offer something new and not just rehashing homages space or being too faux vintage. Just not my cup of tea.

Happy hunting all

Sent from my VKY-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## HamnJam (Nov 27, 2015)

redhed18 said:


> 1. What is Mecha Nical label all about?
> 
> 2. Any thoughts on the ATA units?
> 
> ...


Good eye!

Didn't realize that mechanical text was on the dial. I'm used to automatic so I'm not sure on this yet.

Yikes, didn't realize there are differences between ata, atm... Where does BAR fit into this?

I know the universa is 100m wr and fairwind 200m wr.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## GregoryD (Jan 31, 2009)

I'm not taken with either the Fairwind or Universa. I like the idea of a bracelet option, but the end link and lug design creates a vast expanse of flatness that looks off. I also don't understand the mismatched minute and hour hands. I'm sure they will have a lot of fans, though, and that the quality will be tops.

The Seaforth bronze is something I would buy, though.


----------



## tkshk (Feb 13, 2017)

redhed18 said:


> 1. What is Mecha Nical label all about?
> 
> 2. Any thoughts on the ATA units?
> 
> ...


1. "Mechanical" - I guess Jason meant the watch is not automatic but hand-wound.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Seppia said:


> Lugs are way too long on both in my opinion.


Agreed


----------



## tkshk (Feb 13, 2017)

From FORaSEC Watches Instagram


----------



## bjjkk (Oct 20, 2011)

I don't think that hand set works with the hour markers. I think a thicker hand set would be better.


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

I loved the idea of a smaller handwinder on a bracelet without crown guards ....... 

I’m not loving the large square lume plots. I suspect I’d have preferred circles. 
I think the smaller/ softer font of the 3,6,9 kind of bumps against the hard corners on the squares

I like the long handsets and I suspect I could get used to the hands not matching ( ie lume shape at end ) although for me when they are so close in design I wonder why they are different . 

I’m not sure how I feel about the lack of tail on the hour marker or the arrow on the second hand that screams Gmt to me.

I do love the font choice for the numerals .
I suspect the font / printing choices for the dial would be almost invisible on wrist compared to blown up on a screen. 

Something about the dial/ hand choices seems forced..... different for the sake of being different?

We are a fickle, picky bunch. 


•• sent by two turn tables and a microphone ••


----------



## Sayan (Aug 19, 2017)

Worn&Wound IG post for Universa, which i think looks better than Fairwind, but not enough to make me buy it. I think hour hand is little short and minute hand is longer than it should be. Plus i don't like that hands have different endings and if you look closely i think hour hand notched little bit at the base. Long lugs too.... Overall interesting and i am sure there will be people who like it, but for me it would be downgrading from Seaforth.


----------



## yellowbear (Aug 30, 2017)

Some more pics of the Fairwind and Universa. The Universa wears very nicely as it's only 11mm thick and the polished, brushed, polished bezel is pretty unique. For reference I have a 7 1/8 to 7 1/4 in wrist.


----------



## cde137 (Jul 28, 2018)

As a number of people have pointed out, these models seems to have been influenced by prior models from Halios like the Delfin. I think that also extends to the Tropik B. Tonight I saw a pic on IG of the Tropik B, and the font used on it looks very close to what's used on the Universa. I had high hopes but neither of these work for me, I'm bummed that I don't like these more. I think the dial and handset definitely let down the case and bracelet.


----------



## cde137 (Jul 28, 2018)

duplicate post


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

And will someone please explain how to use the three seashells?


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

thejollywatcher said:


>


Hadn't noticed the end link fit. It's pretty brutal.


----------



## n1k0 (Oct 24, 2015)

yellowbear said:


> For reference I have a 7 1/8 to 7 1/4 in wrist.
> 
> View attachment 14100997


I'm having a hard time understanding what is the point with those long straight lugs. The spring bar is supposedly attached closer to the case so the remaining lug length is just for looks?









Anyway that's a no for my 6.75" wrist I guess. Too bad as I quite like the explorer mood of the Universa :'(


----------



## Seikogi (May 2, 2016)

So Fairwind, Universa and Seaforth have all the same L2L?! Idk but that undermines the benefits of a smaller watch. Would have considered at 45mm max l2l.

I think they look great though. Case is very similar to seaforth and looks better than the oversized SF crown guards. 

I like the second hand and lume markers which remind me of vintage vostok and GS models. 

The SF was just very much over hyped so it was clear that anything released afterwards won't receive the same applause.

Not sure why the bracelet endlink is longer.. that makes l2l even bigger than it is :/ perhaps its intended, not sure. 

just my 2c.


----------



## zaratsu (Jul 27, 2013)

After seeing these, I'll say that I think the Seaforth is still Halios's greatest design. Going to be a hard ask to top that one.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## tkshk (Feb 13, 2017)

From ray2twyce IG


----------



## tkshk (Feb 13, 2017)

Double post


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Seppia said:


> Hadn't noticed the end link fit. It's pretty brutal.


Yes it's awful.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## CSanter (Apr 30, 2018)

Is there different spring bar anchor locations?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zetaplus93 (Jul 22, 2013)

CSanter said:


> Is there different spring bar anchor locations?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes there seems to be two sets of holes. Jason mentioned it on IG or somewhere, and the photos show it too.


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

JLS36 said:


> Yes it's awful.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk












Picture take from user jlswatch at DWC forum


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Seppia said:


> Picture take from user jlswatch at DWC forum


Yes I can't live with that fit.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

I wonder how straps will look with those lugs.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

ck2k01 said:


> I wonder how straps will look with those lugs.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Likely Ok from the pictures I've seen. Strange seems like his strong point has been design and these seem to struggle in that department.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Seppia said:


> Picture take from user jlswatch at DWC forum


Yikes that looks ahem well awful ...


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

Well I for one am definitely in for a Fairwind. Everyone is entitled to their opinion about the watches. But with this reaction I'm hoping that means it won't be as difficult to actually get a watch this time!


----------



## shadash (Jun 2, 2018)

DirtyHarrie said:


> Well I for one am definitely in for a Fairwind. Everyone is entitled to their opinion about the watches. But with this reaction I'm hoping that means it won't be as difficult to actually get a watch this time!


I was wondering that myself. Instagram is an interesting bellwether (maybe accurate, maybe not) for the popularity of the new watches as compared to the Seaforth. Most of the comments are positive on Jason's latest post showing the Universa, but there are only 37 right now. The previous 3 posts on the Seaforth have 113, 370, and 46 (for the Roldorf). I wonder if it is too late to change aspects of the dial and (especially) the second hand. I assume it is too late to change the case with the long lugs though. Either way, I don't think we'll see the frenzy from the last couple of years for the Seaforth. I expect they'll all sell out quickly, but I'd wager there will be more flipping going on.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

DirtyHarrie said:


> Well I for one am definitely in for a Fairwind. Everyone is entitled to their opinion about the watches. But with this reaction I'm hoping that means it won't be as difficult to actually get a watch this time!


He will sell as many as he produces, this thread is but a small snippet of the watch world.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Avo (Mar 1, 2010)

They'll all sell eventually, the question is how fast. Several thousand Seaforth gen 3 were pre-ordered. That's a factor of 10 more than well-established micros like NTH or Borealis typically make of a particular model. If Jason makes that many Fairwinds, my guess is that they'll be in stock for quite a while.


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

JLS36 said:


> He will sell as many as he produces, this thread is but a small snippet of the watch world.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Oh, I totally agree. Just wondering if my lottery chances are improved or not. I can't wait to have one on my wrist.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

DirtyHarrie said:


> Oh, I totally agree. Just wondering if my lottery chances are improved or not. I can't wait to have one on my wrist.


I certainly think there will be a chance it's easier, but, you never know with all the resellers and if he only makes one run who knows, demand could still be huge.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## JHaynes (Apr 23, 2014)

It’s great to read through these posts, brings attention to details and likes I never picked up on before. Just pulled out the whole collection and as it turns out I only own 2 with numerals on them. If you’d asked what mu sub had not sure I could have told you off hand. Diversify, univera no questions asked. Hope the long lugs work out though.


----------



## Avo (Mar 1, 2010)

DirtyHarrie said:


> Just wondering if my lottery chances are improved or not.


I think your chances are very much improved. The Seaforth frenzy was really quite unusual, not likely to be repeated no matter what, and the underwhelmed reaction to the Fairwind prototypes just ups the odds that Halios fever has broken.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Best pic I've seen yet, from Halios IG...










Makes me like it a bit more. Appears more balanced.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

I gotta say this photo looks great I still don't like the bracelt and the fit. This almost makes me regret panning it a bit. I wonder why the bracelt was designed to fit like that. If it weren't for the bracelt I would buy it.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Avo (Mar 1, 2010)

1600+ likes for that post in 4 hours … my claim that Halios fever has broken may have been a tad premature …

Anyway, I won't be getting one, so someone else will have my shot at it.

Now if only Jason would put that purple-dial Seaforth B into production ...


----------



## jmai (Apr 7, 2017)

I had a chance to check out the new releases at SF Windup, and I'm pretty torn on whether to buy the Universa. 

- The case design is fan-tastic. It really needs to be felt on wrist to really appreciate. It's one of the slimmest looking watches when actually on wrist, due to the angled lugs and profile of the case sides. The thin, wrist hugging look really screams vintage when combined with the tapered bracelet. And the brush/polish makes everything just pop. The photos make the watch look much bigger than in person; I would say it's a very small 38. My 37mm Stowa Partitio for example, looks bigger on wrist. 

- However, I am severely let down by the dial design. The squared off applied indices make it look like a Seiko mod dial to me. And the typography looks cluttered: HALIOS is a point or 2 too big, the Halios logo right under is neither here nor there, the 10 ATM mark adds another font weight to the pallet, and then the Universa at the bottom. I don't know, just doesn't work for me. They should have just stuck to the Seaforth aesthetic with the type. 

It'll all depend on how the gray dial looks. If it is what I am looking for, I think I can forgive the markers and the indices.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

I’m in for a chance at the slate gray Universa. The lugs don’t look so crazy in more recent shots I’ve seen. I’m not a bracelet devotee. And I dig some of the Delfin vibes. 

Probably also in for a blue Seaforth-B. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HamnJam (Nov 27, 2015)

ck2k01 said:


> I'm in for a chance at the slate gray Universa. The lugs don't look so crazy in more recent shots I've seen. I'm not a bracelet devotee. And I dig some of the Delfin vibes.
> 
> Probably also in for a blue Seaforth-B.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, I was originally in for the Fairwind but the Universa won me over. I like the slate gray but I'm really intrigued by the silver. I'm hoping he can get a silver the way he wants it.

I'm probably in the minority that I'm glad he moved towards his other designs instead of the Seaforth more. I found the Seaforth appealing but a bit too bland / boring to make more designs out of. It was a good iteration of the tropik dial design but preferred his delfin design more.

Having a Nomos Club, I don't mind long lugs - I think it can work well here. I wish the hands were a bit more substantial espeically when compared to the size of the square indices. Also disaapointed to hear that WR might go down to 50m - he's awaiting more case testing for now. If it goes do down to that, I think it'd be best just to leave the ATM off the dial - 5ATM in the dial seems a bit pointless.


----------



## Impoverished (Mar 17, 2015)

Here's a couple of my Fairwind shots from windup. I'm not in for it (I preordered the Astor and Banks Sea Ranger) but I think it's quite lovely.


----------



## Knoc (Feb 10, 2012)

^Im digging those pics


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

A short video on the wrist, with a decent look at the bracelet and clasp


__
http://instagr.am/p/Bw0aVV7nT3L/

Credit: ryvini's IG

IG: th3measure


----------



## Knoc (Feb 10, 2012)

TheMeasure said:


> A short video on the wrist, with a decent look at the bracelet and clasp
> 
> 
> __
> ...


That bracelet looks legit


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

Knoc said:


> That bracelet looks legit


Agreed!

IG: th3measure


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

The Halios effect is setting in...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Twehttam (Apr 28, 2011)

Of the two, the Universa piques my interest the most. I've already signed up for a Seaforth-B "lotto ticket"  but this has my wheels turning...


----------



## BigFatFred (Jan 27, 2017)

tkshk said:


> From FORaSEC Watches Instagram
> 
> View attachment 14099693
> 
> View attachment 14099697


The grey on brown leather .... mmmm yes please


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Wtf kind of jedi magic does he have, I hated them now I'm liking the fairwind a lot, he's even made the end links acceptable to me. Scary I can never meet Jason in person, if he holds this kind of power over me on the interwebs I would be terrified what he could do in person. This coupled with Christopher ward 40mm,i dunno what to do, the last thing I need is more watches. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## NoHoMan (Jan 9, 2018)

Hmmm... the 12/sapphire bezel (black) looks off with the blue dial. I'm kinda stuck craving a 12-hr bezel, just hoping for the right combination (Seaforth 12/steel on abyss blue was too contrasty for my tastes)...


----------



## pinkybrain (Oct 26, 2011)

I talked to him at Windup SF, and when I saw that grey-grey Fairwind it was like someone blew pixie dust on me. Well, now I know the truth

(this could be a good meme for someone that has more spare time than me)










JLS36 said:


> Wtf kind of jedi magic does he have, I hated them now I'm liking the fairwind a lot, he's even made the end links acceptable to me. Scary I can never meet Jason in person, if he holds this kind of power over me on the interwebs I would be terrified what he could do in person. This coupled with Christopher ward 40mm,i dunno what to do, the last thing I need is more watches.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## pinkybrain (Oct 26, 2011)

On a serious note, I have 7.0-inch wrists and am _very_ sensitive to size and I thought both watches wore very well and the lugs hugged my small wrists. 48 mm lugs? Aren't the vintage Submariners 47 mm? So that's one extra mm?


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

pinkybrain said:


> On a serious note, I have 7.0-inch wrists and am _very_ sensitive to size and I thought both watches wore very well and the lugs hugged my small wrists. 48 mm lugs? Aren't the vintage Submariners 47 mm? So that's one extra mm?


I also have a 7in wrist and bmhave become hyper sensitive to size.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Twehttam (Apr 28, 2011)

6.5" here and, yes, 47-48mm LTL is really my max comfort zone. Thanks for the 'test drive' feedback from Windup!


----------



## shadash (Jun 2, 2018)

Clearly I spoke too soon using instagram comments to judge popularity of the Fairwind. Still not for me I think but it looks like he'll have no trouble selling them all.


----------



## tkshk (Feb 13, 2017)

From HALIOS Instagram

"This is the Universa with Slate Grey dial, on the rubber strap from the Seaforth series. The prototype at the show was assembled with an orange seconds hand tip, but the minty freshness in this picture will be the final version. All the new stuff is in production now with a scheduled release of late summer - please visit the site and add yourself to the email list if you're interested."


----------



## CSanter (Apr 30, 2018)

The mint tip makes a huugggeee difference 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

tkshk said:


> From HALIOS Instagram
> 
> "This is the Universa with Slate Grey dial, on the rubber strap from the Seaforth series. The prototype at the show was assembled with an orange seconds hand tip, but the minty freshness in this picture will be the final version. All the new stuff is in production now with a scheduled release of late summer - please visit the site and add yourself to the email list if you're interested."
> 
> View attachment 14108791


Liking that one.


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

I would like to see the Universa with that minty freshness as the dial color choice. 


IG: th3measure


----------



## Cralle (Oct 3, 2018)

TheMeasure said:


> I would like to see the Universa with that minty freshness as the dial color choice.
> 
> IG: th3measure


Maybe series 2? I personally would like to see a gilt version of the universa

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr AT (May 3, 2011)

Cralle said:


> Maybe series 2? I personally would like to see a gilt version of the universa


Personally, I'd like to see a universa.


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

Cralle said:


> Maybe series 2? I personally would like to see a gilt version of the universa


Haha only WIS would be thinking of series 2 colors before series 1 has even been released. Who knows if series 2 would even happen, but yes a gilt would be killer.

IG: th3measure


----------



## genepi_waves (Oct 15, 2018)

Jason's killing it with these colours. Here's the most recent temptation


----------



## Cralle (Oct 3, 2018)

I just got it in my head because Jason mentioned a second series on instagram, but I suppose it's contingent on how well it sells.. and yes I know I'm obsessed haha.


----------



## genepi_waves (Oct 15, 2018)

Initially I thought this colour was the "Selenic Silver" but the post caption implies it might be the [revised] "Pastel Blue"?

Thoughts?


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

cardinal_waves said:


> Initially I thought this colour was the "Selenic Silver" but the post caption implies it might be the [revised] "Pastel Blue"?
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 14113701


What are these dials called with the step down or indented circle?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

cardinal_waves said:


> Initially I thought this colour was the "Selenic Silver" but the post caption implies it might be the [revised] "Pastel Blue"?
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> [/ATTACH=CONFIG]14113701[/ATTACH]


Interesting question.

Whichever colorway it is, while interesting, it's not really speaking to me. But different strokes for different folks, of course.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HamnJam (Nov 27, 2015)

I knew there was a silver and pastel blue in the works but I didn't know he was changing it from the pastel blue we knew in the Seaforth. 

I think it fairwind pastel would benefit from black accents on the hands and indices.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr AT (May 3, 2011)

Cralle said:


> Maybe series 2? I personally would like to see a gilt version of the universa


I'd be interested in white dial/gilt


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

cardinal_waves said:


> Jason's killing it with these colours. Here's the most recent temptation
> 
> View attachment 14113661


Wow that color looks fantastic. 
aside for the lugs / end link fit and a couple things on the dial that just look a bit off (hands a bit too thin, I don't like the hour marker/numbers size ratio), there's a lot to like as usual in this one.

I will personally not buy a Halios because of the... uh... strange purchasing experience, but Jason is a very talented designer and he's earned all the success he's having.


----------



## 92gli (Nov 18, 2011)

n1k0 said:


> I'm having a hard time understanding what is the point with those long straight lugs. The spring bar is supposedly attached closer to the case so the remaining lug length is just for looks?
> 
> View attachment 14101511
> 
> ...


There are so many little details of this watch I like but those xl lugs are a big NOPE. Having fun covering the portion up to the line with my fingertip and fantasizing on what could have been...


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

NoHoMan said:


> Hmmm... the 12/sapphire bezel (black) looks off with the blue dial. I'm kinda stuck craving a 12-hr bezel, just hoping for the right combination (Seaforth 12/steel on abyss blue was too contrasty for my tastes)...


That was just a mock up for the Windup Fair. The final version will have a blue insert like he posted on his instagram.


----------



## Cralle (Oct 3, 2018)

92gli said:


> There are so many little details of this watch I like but those xl lugs are a big NOPE. Having fun covering the portion up to the line with my fingertip and fantasizing on what could have been...


I looked into this issue and I found that there are two separate springbar holes. When a strap is put into the set closest to the case it looks like the lugs will overhang the strap. When it's set further out there is a considerable gap though. I like the watch but owning a seaforth I feel that the dimensions aren't as harmonious.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimsauer (May 22, 2015)

This is a question about the Universa, but I hope you all will indulge me here. The Universa hits all of my "top 5" ideal sporty watch criteria:


Three Handed
Time Only (no date, no bezel functions...) 
Hand Wound 
Bracelet (designed for the watch) 
Lume

So, if I don't end up with a golden ticket for a Universa... what else fits the bill?

[I love my Nomos Club Campus but Nomos doesn't offer a custom bracelet for it. I love my Autodromo Night Stage II, but it's an automatic (with weak lume and only 5 ATM). I love my Seaforth but the Ginault bracelet is a small compromise (and it's also an automatic).]


----------



## HamnJam (Nov 27, 2015)

jimsauer said:


> This is a question about the Universa, but I hope you all will indulge me here. The Universa hits all of my "top 5" ideal sporty watch criteria:
> 
> 
> Three Handed
> ...


Hey! I own a Club as well (just the club, non-campus) and I'm also super excited for the Universa / Fairwind.

I'm thinking hard about the Universa as my sports watch. Not sure if it'll overlap a bit with the club.


----------



## smkader (Aug 8, 2017)

I stumbled across this video of The Universa today and I feel like it gives a better idea of how the bracelet fits in with the rest of the watch.


__
http://instagr.am/p/Bw0aVV7nT3L/


----------



## jimsauer (May 22, 2015)

HamnJam said:


> ... I'm thinking hard about the Universa as my sports watch. Not sure if it'll overlap a bit with the club.


Yeah, some overlap for sure, but I think there's room for both (at least for me). I see the big differences as the bracelet and the lume. I think those big square applied lume pots on the Universa are going to work really well, while the Nomos is a bit weak in this department. I'm curious how the 3-6-9-12 of the Universa will work in the dark.

The other difference (second hands, thickness, crystal treatment...) push the Club(s) toward restrained and even a bit dressy (even with the quirky details on the Campus) while the Universa is pushed in a sporty direction. It will be fun to see them side-by-side.


----------



## jimsauer (May 22, 2015)

double-post (my first) sorry.


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

redhed18 said:


>


Nice.

Growing on me 

I really like the outlined border on the bezel triangle. It's an improvement over the Seaforth and others of similar style where the triangle disappears against the steel in bright light due to the low contrast.

Hopefully halios can pull it off for the fairwind.

In fact as I wore my steel bezel Seaforth this morning I thought the very thing.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

I feel the same: that shot looks pretty great to my eye! A tad more tool-ey looking than roughly comparable Seaforth variants.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

ck2k01 said:


> I feel the same: that shot looks pretty great to my eye! A tad more tool-ey looking than roughly comparable Seaforth variants.


Not sure I follow. The steel bezel Seaforth always seems more tool-y to me with its cheese grater (shirt sleeve eater?) design. Fairwind bezel looks more refined.

Ah maybe you mean the minute bezel with the dots? Vs the 12 hour bezel. I could see that.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

redhed18 said:


> Not sure I follow. The steel bezel Seaforth always seems more tool-y to me with its cheese grater (shirt sleeve eater?) design. Fairwind bezel looks more refined.
> 
> Ah maybe you mean the minute bezel with the dots? Vs the 12 hour bezel. I could see that.


I suppose what's giving off more of a tool look to my eyes is the additional dial elements (text and inner circle), the blocky indices, the handset (especially the seconds hand with the GMT-like triangle), and the black outline of the 12-o'clock triangle on the bezel.

Then again, you're right about the edging of the Seaforth bezel. And I suppose the crown guards on the Seaforth are also more tool-y. While I'm at it, I might as well also acknowledge that the crown on the Seaforth has more of a tool vibe.

Like most of my points/observations, this one ain't perfect 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

To my eye the Seaforth is definitely more tool watch, where the Fairwind is moving more in the vintage skindiver look. Which is great because it keeps them in the same design language but it'll be different enough for me to have both.

I think people might be too worried about the lugs on these watches too. They're the exact same L2L as the Seaforth. The reason they look longer is the fact that they are angled down slightly and main case is slightly smaller but the total l2l footprint is unchanged.

For me if I'm lucky enough to get a Fairwind it will pretty much live on the bracelet. The bracelet looks fantastic. The endlink fit seems a little off but these watches shown at the Windup fair are the first fully assembled prototypes. There's going to be some rough edges on protos. Wait to see what the final production version brings.


----------



## pinkybrain (Oct 26, 2011)

Am I the only one here that prefers the Fairwind to the Seaforth? I tried on both at Windup SF. The Fairwind is noticeably smaller, which is the biggest plus. I also slightly prefer the look - at least the version with the color matching sapphire bezel. I normally prefer simpler, cleaner dials, but I thought the Fairwind's stepped dial, rectangular indices and angular case all complemented each other nicely and kept my interest but without being too fussy. I like both watches, but first impression after trying both on was Seaforth: bigger/blander; Fairwind: smaller/interesting.

Again, not sure what the fuss about the lugs is. The infamous vintage Sub (my perfectly proportioned watch, and I've owned two) is 39.5 bezel, 38 case, 47 lug-to-lug. This Fairwind is 39 bezel, 38 case, 48 lug-to-lug. I have 7.0 wrists and never even noticed the lugs.

I'm now OK about missing out on the Seaforth. If I miss out on the Fairwind/Universa I'll be pretty upset. Kind of like when I missed out on the Halios Bluering in 2010 because I got into watches - really got into watches - a few months too late. (Turns out the Bluering was way too big for me, but I had no idea at the time)


----------



## pinkybrain (Oct 26, 2011)

Oh, wait, disregard my previous post. It's the ugliest watch I've ever seen so definitely don't buy it. If, by some unfortunate accident, you mistakenly buy the sapphire bezel Fairwind or Universa please PM me and I'll take it off your hands at no loss to you. But only because I'm a really nice guy.



pinkybrain said:


> Am I the only one here that prefers the Fairwind to the Seaforth? I tried on both at Windup SF. The Fairwind is noticeably smaller, which is the biggest plus. I also slightly prefer the look - at least the version with the color matching sapphire bezel. I normally prefer simpler, cleaner dials, but I thought the Fairwind's stepped dial, rectangular indices and angular case all complemented each other nicely and kept my interest but without being too fussy. I like both watches, but first impression after trying both on was Seaforth: bigger/blander; Fairwind: smaller/interesting.
> 
> Again, not sure what the fuss about the lugs is. The infamous vintage Sub (my perfectly proportioned watch, and I've owned two) is 39.5 bezel, 38 case, 47 lug-to-lug. This Fairwind is 39 bezel, 38 case, 48 lug-to-lug. I have 7.0 wrists and never even noticed the lugs.
> 
> I'm now OK about missing out on the Seaforth. If I miss out on the Fairwind/Universa I'll be pretty upset. Kind of like when I missed out on the Halios Bluering in 2010 because I got into watches - really got into watches - a few months too late. (Turns out the Bluering was way too big for me, but I had no idea at the time)


----------



## HamnJam (Nov 27, 2015)

pinkybrain said:


> Oh, wait, disregard my previous post. It's the ugliest watch I've ever seen so definitely don't buy it. If, by some unfortunate accident, you mistakenly buy the sapphire bezel Fairwind or Universa please PM me and I'll take it off your hands at no loss to you. But only because I'm a really nice guy.


lol, yes Universa/Fairwind ugliest things ever.... don't even think about putting on your wrists. Yuck, vomit. So don't put your name into the lottery.

Also, WTB Universa/Fairwind.. please send PM!


----------



## HamnJam (Nov 27, 2015)

pinkybrain said:


> Am I the only one here that prefers the Fairwind to the Seaforth? I tried on both at Windup SF. The Fairwind is noticeably smaller, which is the biggest plus. I also slightly prefer the look - at least the version with the color matching sapphire bezel. I normally prefer simpler, cleaner dials, but I thought the Fairwind's stepped dial, rectangular indices and angular case all complemented each other nicely and kept my interest but without being too fussy. I like both watches, but first impression after trying both on was Seaforth: bigger/blander; Fairwind: smaller/interesting.
> 
> Again, not sure what the fuss about the lugs is. The infamous vintage Sub (my perfectly proportioned watch, and I've owned two) is 39.5 bezel, 38 case, 47 lug-to-lug. This Fairwind is 39 bezel, 38 case, 48 lug-to-lug. I have 7.0 wrists and never even noticed the lugs.
> 
> I'm now OK about missing out on the Seaforth. If I miss out on the Fairwind/Universa I'll be pretty upset. Kind of like when I missed out on the Halios Bluering in 2010 because I got into watches - really got into watches - a few months too late. (Turns out the Bluering was way too big for me, but I had no idea at the time)


Great points, I find the Seaforth on the bland side (not in a bad way) but I do think this is why it's has a broader appeal. It's quite a neutral watch so so much more popular.

The Universa/Fairwind is more interesting like you said but in my experience, more interesting therefore more opinions against it. WIS'ers are a fickle bunch - I do wish more people would just accept that everything isn't designed for them, just be appreciative that someone else probably thinks it's the bee's knees.


----------



## QuanDangle (Sep 14, 2017)

smkader said:


> I stumbled across this video of The Universa today and I feel like it gives a better idea of how the bracelet fits in with the rest of the watch.
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/Bw0aVV7nT3L/


That clasp! ?


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

QuanDangle said:


> That clasp!


Yeah it is the length of the golden gate


----------



## pinkybrain (Oct 26, 2011)

I agree that it does seem overly long, but all would be forgiven if it has some Glidelock-like adjustment mechanism!

As I mentioned in my first comment, compared to the typical micro brand offering the bracelet is relatively thin and tappers a lot. Thinner + taper equals more comfort, at least for me.



QuanDangle said:


> That clasp! &#55357;&#56845;


----------



## QuanDangle (Sep 14, 2017)

pinkybrain said:


> I agree that it does seem overly long, but all would be forgiven if it has some Glidelock-like adjustment mechanism!
> 
> As I mentioned in my first comment, compared to the typical micro brand offering the bracelet is relatively thin and tappers a lot. Thinner + taper equals more comfort, at least for me.


I think it might help with weight balance and comfort between top watch and bottom of bracelet. The supposed "matched" length may help with creating a sense of even-ness and weightlessness throughout daily wear.


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

pinkybrain said:


> I agree that it does seem overly long, but all would be forgiven if it has some Glidelock-like adjustment mechanism!
> 
> As I mentioned in my first comment, compared to the typical micro brand offering the bracelet is relatively thin and tappers a lot. Thinner + taper equals more comfort, at least for me.


I believe Jason is working on a adjustment mechanism for the clasp. He hasn't released any details about it yet.

Also on IG he confirmed that the bracelet endlinks are the way they are by design and are final for the design. I was wrong! But I love them either way.


----------



## jbsuarez (Feb 1, 2019)

As more pictures of the Fairwind have surfaced. The lugs appears to me as a true 48mm. Does anyone know of someone who has actually gotten a hand on it? Asking cause the Seaforth was listed at 48mm as well but actually was a 46.xxmm and for the 7in and below wrist such as myself wears really well. Thanks.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

The clasp doesn't bother me, but the end link fitment still does. I would love to hear his explanations as to why he wants it that way. I could look past it as the bracelt looks phenomenal. Here is my Monta clasp it's a gem and it's big.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## NorCalCruzin (May 24, 2016)

Quick shot in SF


----------



## Watch_it_Captain (May 30, 2018)

NorCalCruzin said:


> Quick shot in SF


Nice! Thanks!


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

Jason posted recently. The gray on this is looking really good. And the mint second hand ties into it all very well!


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

pinkybrain said:


> I agree that it does seem overly long


#twss


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

DirtyHarrie said:


> Jason posted recently. The gray on this is looking really good. And the mint second hand ties into it all very well!


Ah 

I think I like it now 

I seem to be in the minority on the Seaforth that thinks it looks better on the strap and I think that may also be the case with the fairwind. This is the first look that has really grabbed me and felt more balanced and compelling. While the hands are still slim they are more illuminated here and they feel better proportioned to the dial. I have also realized I really love grey dials.

It may be time to enter the lottery...

The nice thing is there is no rush though so I will keep pondering and wait for some more pics.


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

These next few months are going to take forever....


----------



## bjjkk (Oct 20, 2011)

The poor endlink fit still bothers me. The way the endlink sticks out especially where the top of the lugs are angled looks unfinished. I can't think of another brand that has such poorly fitted endlinks to lug on a stock bracelet. Sure I would gladly accept this in a 3rd party bracelet. Heck I would just be glad the endlinks fit, but a stock bracelet.

So, I am in the lottery, but would be wearing it on a strap, sadly


----------



## bjjkk (Oct 20, 2011)

DBL


----------



## Araziza (Apr 24, 2015)

I realize I’m probably in the (vast) minority here, but I wish the fairwind had a date...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch_it_Captain (May 30, 2018)

Araziza said:


> I realize I'm probably in the (vast) minority here, but I wish the fairwind had a date...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nope! I do too! I always end up flipping watches that don't have a date; I must look at my watch twenty times a day to check it.


----------



## Araziza (Apr 24, 2015)

Watch_it_Captain said:


> Nope! I do too! I always end up flipping watches that don't have a date; I must look at my watch twenty times a day to check it.


Yeah, I don't flip watches, but one of my main watches in my small rotation doesn't have a date. I love the watch but the lack of date like a pebble in my shoe. I would probably own a black bay 58 if it had a date. And I would give much more serious consideration to the fairwind.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HamnJam (Nov 27, 2015)

I do prefer having a date too, I think it would be easy to put in a framed date window at 6 for the fairwind.

I don't think a date could work on the universa due to the numeral indices. And I generally think 4 o clock dates to be abhorrent.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## jbsuarez (Feb 1, 2019)

I'm with you. I like a date on my watches as well as it's always useful. It's a habit when dating signatures I always glance at my watch.


----------



## DanBYU (Feb 27, 2018)

HamnJam said:


> I do prefer having a date too, I think it would be easy to put in a framed date window at 6 for the fairwind.
> 
> I don't think a date could work on the universa due to the numeral indices. And I generally think 4 o clock dates to be abhorrent.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


I agree, having a date and it being a utility watch does come in very handy from time to time. And opening the window at 6 on the dial shouldn't be a problem. Jason is typically really good at these kinda things with excellent sense.


----------



## Keep_Scrolling (Jun 2, 2018)

Hello, am curious about this watch, couple of questions for those who have been following this for a while.

Why has the $700 seaforth 2824-2 been downgraded to the cheaper and inferior sw200 to be used in the fairwind? And why is there no price drop to compensate this? 

Is there plans for a steel bezel 60 min option?

Thanks!


----------



## bjjkk (Oct 20, 2011)

Why do you think the SW200 is a downgrade? It isn't, it basically the same as a 2824 with an additional jewel. Heck I know plenty of swiss companies use them in watches that cost north of $1k. I think even IWC uses one, modified though, I don't know what the modification are.


----------



## Watch_it_Captain (May 30, 2018)

bjjkk said:


> Why do you think the SW200 is a downgrade? It isn't, it basically the same as a 2824 with an additional jewel. Heck I know plenty of swiss companies use them in watches that cost north of $1k. I think even IWC uses one, modified though, I don't know what the modification are.


I agree with this. To be honest, I'd rather own a Sellita than an ETA since ETA has chosen to be stingy with sourcing their movements outside of the Swatch group. Sellita saw an opportunity to fill the demand and their movements are just as good, at least for me they have been.


----------



## Keep_Scrolling (Jun 2, 2018)

bjjkk said:


> Why do you think the SW200 is a downgrade? It isn't, it basically the same as a 2824 with an additional jewel. Heck I know plenty of swiss companies use them in watches that cost north of $1k. I think even IWC uses one, modified though, I don't know what the modification are.


Most watchmakers I've talked do consider Sellitas inferior to the ETA originals. ETA still sells to outside companies, just in limited numbers and not cheap. But thats avoiding my question.

What I am asking is why we are seeing a cheaper movement in what is basically the same watch (seaforth to fairwind) at the same price tag.


----------



## Watch_it_Captain (May 30, 2018)

Keep_Scrolling said:


> Most watchmakers I've talked do consider Sellitas inferior to the ETA originals. ETA still sells to outside companies, just in limited numbers and not cheap. But thats avoiding my question.
> 
> What I am asking is why we are seeing a cheaper movement in what is basically the same watch (seaforth to fairwind) at the same price tag.


Curious as to why they consider them inferior?


----------



## Keep_Scrolling (Jun 2, 2018)

Watch_it_Captain said:


> Curious as to why they consider them inferior?


beats me, I'm just a restaurant waiter, I don't ask specifics.


----------



## Mr AT (May 3, 2011)

Araziza said:


> I realize I'm probably in the (vast) minority here, but I wish the fairwind had a date...


I'll take the other side of this one. I'm excited that Halios makes watches without a date complication. It's useless to me.


----------



## Araziza (Apr 24, 2015)

jbsuarez said:


> I'm with you. I like a date on my watches as well as it's always useful. It's a habit when dating signatures I always glance at my watch.





Mr AT said:


> I'll take the other side of this one. I'm excited that Halios makes watches without a date complication. It's useless to me.


To each their own. I tend to agree with the sentiment quoted above.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch_it_Captain (May 30, 2018)

Araziza said:


> To each their own. I tend to agree with the sentiment quoted above.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You quoted two opposing opinions lol


----------



## Araziza (Apr 24, 2015)

Sorry, I agree with the date window guy, was responding to the no date guy 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Artking3 (Mar 24, 2018)

Keep_Scrolling said:


> Most watchmakers I've talked do consider Sellitas inferior to the ETA originals. ETA still sells to outside companies, just in limited numbers and not cheap. But thats avoiding my question.
> 
> What I am asking is why we are seeing a cheaper movement in what is basically the same watch (seaforth to fairwind) at the same price tag.


As to whether Sellita is inferior to ETA, I've heard arguments going both ways. Halios also probably can't get enough ETA movements (limited numbers like you stated), so he's using Sellitas.

As for the price, its all market forces. Trump's trade war with China has cause cost of goods produced in China to go up, so Halios' profit margins are shrinking. People are also still willing to pay the listed price for these new Halios watches, seeing how demand for Halios watches was much more than the supply. Halios is just selling its watches at prices the market will bear.


----------



## s.z (May 3, 2017)

I suppose the second batch of watches may have the date.


----------



## pinkybrain (Oct 26, 2011)

Not sure about the Seaforth pricing with the Sellita v ETA.

But for the Fairwind, he had no choice. Sellita makes a no-date version of their movement, ETA does not.


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

With regards to pricing, it’s called the law of supply and demand 
Seen how fast seaforths were selling out I would argue Jason’s prices are too low. 
I’d rather pay more than subject myself to the awful experience that was trying to buy one.


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

You guys are also forgetting the added cost of a manufactured bracelet being included with the Fairwind when they ship. 

As for the movements being inferior, I think that argument is null and void. Oris has been and continues to use Sellita movements in their watches and have had great success with them. With backing from Oris and other major watch brands the manufacturing of the movements are definately on par with ETA at this point. 

Even if them being inferior was true I wouldn't worry. Jason has really great customer service and if there were any issues to come up with the movement you would be taken care of. 

The Seaforth originally came with a Miyota 90S5. I love having that movement in my Seaforth. It has been completely reliable and I could easily and cheaply source a new movement for my watch if need be. These are sport watches, meant to be ridden hard and put away wet. Having a reliable and affordable movement just adds to its tool watch moniker. 

As for date, I'm sure the second series of Fairwind will have a date. Just like the Seaforth series 2.


----------



## HamnJam (Nov 27, 2015)

DirtyHarrie said:


> You guys are also forgetting the added cost of a manufactured bracelet being included with the Fairwind when they ship.
> 
> As for the movements being inferior, I think that argument is null and void. Oris has been and continues to use Sellita movements in their watches and have had great success with them. With backing from Oris and other major watch brands the manufacturing of the movements are definately on par with ETA at this point.
> 
> ...


Greatly put! I never really put stock in anecdotal reports of ETA vs Sellita - give me some data/evidence and then I think a real conversation can be had.

I'm really enjoying the Miyota in my Gen 1 Seafort too, the replacement factor is a huge plus.

Do you think the Universa will ever get a date? I don't know where it could go to achieve dial balance nirvana.


----------



## shadash (Jun 2, 2018)

Keep_Scrolling said:


> Most watchmakers I've talked do consider Sellitas inferior to the ETA originals. ETA still sells to outside companies, just in limited numbers and not cheap. But thats avoiding my question.
> 
> What I am asking is why we are seeing a cheaper movement in what is basically the same watch (seaforth to fairwind) at the same price tag.


It's not basically the same watch though. I would bet that making a watch 38-39mm instead of 40-41mm incurs a cost. More importantly, the new watches come with a bracelet while the Seaforth did not. As someone already said, Jason is not charging enough for the watches as is. He is literally leaving money on the table by not pushing these up to the $900-$1000 range.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

shadash said:


> It's not basically the same watch though. I would bet that making a watch 38-39mm instead of 40-41mm incurs a cost. More importantly, the new watches come with a bracelet while the Seaforth did not. As someone already said, Jason is not charging enough for the watches as is. He is literally leaving money on the table by not pushing these up to the $900-$1000 range.


Shhh. Don't be giving him any ideas about what we'd be willing to pay 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr AT (May 3, 2011)

HamnJam said:


> Do you think the Universa will ever get a date? I don't know where it could go to achieve dial balance nirvana.


I'm confident that if the Universa were to get a date, Jason would do it well.


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

All quiet on the Fairwind/Universa front...


----------



## shadash (Jun 2, 2018)

Jason posted this to his stories on Instagram yesterday.


----------



## Watch_it_Captain (May 30, 2018)

shadash said:


> View attachment 14198745
> 
> 
> Jason posted this to his stories on Instagram yesterday.


I'm so conflicted. I LOVE the look of this watch, but I need a date window. I just don't know how one would look right without disrupting what is already a very nice, even design.


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

I, too, am conflicted. I really like the grey fairwind/universa but on the wrist, man, them lugs looong.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Hopefully we get to see all the options and angles in advance to help inform purchasing. 

My mind is open but it isn’t singing to my heart yet.


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

househalfman said:


> I, too, am conflicted. I really like the grey fairwind/universa but on the wrist, man, them lugs looong.


Yeah. I like the look, and am a big Halios fan w two Seafortsh. BUT, I don't like long lugs.....

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch_it_Captain (May 30, 2018)

warsh said:


> Yeah. I like the look, and am a big Halios fan w two Seafortsh. BUT, I don't like long lugs.....
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Might not be too bad, especially considering the smaller(ish) case size. Guess we'll see!


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

Site updates hopefully this week!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Looking forward to seeing all the details and options and hopefully some more angles.


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

Seaforth Bronze Update


----------



## sfnomos (Mar 16, 2017)

warsh said:


> Yeah. I like the look, and am a big Halios fan w two Seafortsh. BUT, I don't like long lugs.....


Get it on the long lugs - minding the gap can feel weird for a watch. I changed my tune, however, when I started wearing Nomos watches. Many - like the Orion below - have long lungs, and the more you live with the watch, the more you understand what the designers were looking to achieve. It's about the profile and proportions.

Of course, not expecting to change too many minds on the lug issue


----------



## DarkstarWA (Oct 15, 2018)

Has Jason conducted the drawing for the Seaforth B yet? Wondering if I missed the cut or still have a shot. 

The Fume Grey has really caught my attention and I have been on the prowl for a bronze. Throw in the ETA2824-2 with a $685 price tag...its a big win in my book.


----------



## bhanderson9 (Feb 13, 2019)

DarkstarWA said:


> Has Jason conducted the drawing for the Seaforth B yet? Wondering if I missed the cut or still have a shot.
> 
> The Fume Grey has really caught my attention and I have been on the prowl for a bronze. Throw in the ETA2824-2 with a $685 price tag...its a big win in my book.


I believe the drawing has been completed. I got an email and made a deposit for one.


----------



## bhanderson9 (Feb 13, 2019)

Hey all! Do you all think that Jason will make a GMT version of the Fairwind after this initial run?


----------



## bhanderson9 (Feb 13, 2019)

Well I emailed Jason and he said, "Not unless a "true" GMT movement becomes available, with an independently settable hour hand. The 2893 is solid but there are a few quirks that I'm not crazy about." So that is that!


----------



## pinkybrain (Oct 26, 2011)

Sounds like the same Jason that refused to make a no-date watch unless it could be fitted with a no-date movement. G-d bless the man. G-d bless him.



bhanderson9 said:


> Well I emailed Jason and he said, "Not unless a "true" GMT movement becomes available, with an independently settable hour hand. The 2893 is solid but there are a few quirks that I'm not crazy about." So that is that!


----------



## bhanderson9 (Feb 13, 2019)

pinkybrain said:


> Sounds like the same Jason that refused to make a no-date watch unless it could be fitted with a no-date movement. G-d bless the man. G-d bless him.


Yeah I love that he doesn't take the easy way out. It is a breath of fresh air in a "that will do" sort of world.


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)




----------



## shadash (Jun 2, 2018)

The latest post on Halios' Instagram is that he is "reworking the dials, clasp and endlinks" of the Fairwind/Universa. I am hoping we see the indices reworked to look more like the Seaforth - thin, not square and squat. But if he releases a Bahama Yellow with a sapphire 12-hour black bezel which has discussed for Fairwind series II, I am in regardless. I missed that combo during Seaforth II and they've been unobtainable since. I'd probably sell my pastel to stick with just 2 Halios.


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

shadash said:


> The latest post on Halios' Instagram is that he is "reworking the dials, clasp and endlinks" of the Fairwind/Universa. I am hoping we see the indices reworked to look more like the Seaforth - thin, not square and squat. But if he releases a Bahama Yellow with a sapphire 12-hour black bezel which has discussed for Fairwind series II, I am in regardless. I missed that combo during Seaforth II and they've been unobtainable since. I'd probably sell my pastel to stick with just 2 Halios.


It's most likely just engineering reworking. He's made it pretty clear that the designs are locked in. He previously said the end links are specifically designed to stick out like they do and the design is final. Unless he goes back on everything he said, but I doubt he will.

Only colours for this series will be the blue and gray.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I am only guessing too but I would think it is mostly just quality and engineering tweaks and that overall aesthetics will remain as is. 

We will see


----------



## pinkybrain (Oct 26, 2011)

Anyone know the final shape of the hands? On some of the prototypes they appear thin at the base and then flair out, while other examples are of even thickness. I prefer the latter so fingers crossed.


----------



## jimsauer (May 22, 2015)

pinkybrain said:


> Anyone know the final shape of the hands? On some of the prototypes they appear thin at the base and then flair out, while other examples are of even thickness. I prefer the latter so fingers crossed.


I believe the plan for both the Fairwind and the Universa is for the hour hand to have a small "step" in width at the base while the minute hands of both watches are of uniform width. Sometimes in photos the step is hard to see, but I think it's been there every time. It is a little quirky... but I've grown to really like it. If I want uniform width hands I can always wear my Seaforth (or any number of other watches).


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

IG Update for those following the thread


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Curious to know if there are any apparent changes coming to the design with what he is tweaking or if it is all under the hood engineering work?

We will see


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

I would think engineering wise it's all locked in. Probably just back and forth with production samples until he's happy with the results.


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

I guess I'm the only one still waiting patiently haha.

Looks like Fairwind/Universa is pushed to early 2020 for others wondering.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

DirtyHarrie said:


> I guess I'm the only one still waiting patiently haha.
> 
> Looks like Fairwind/Universa is pushed to early 2020 for others wondering.


the only brightside i guess is that when they are in they will ship almost immeidately. I like them but not enough to move on one, the fairwind has enough similarities to the seaforth that I don't "need" it. and the universa isn't my cup of tea. That and the bracelet which i like the look of but dislike the endlink fitment of. are enough to keep me away, but I have no doubt these will sell like hotcakes.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

DirtyHarrie said:


> I guess I'm the only one still waiting patiently haha.
> 
> Looks like Fairwind/Universa is pushed to early 2020 for others wondering.


the only brightside i guess is that when they are in they will ship almost immeidately. I like them but not enough to move on one, the fairwind has enough similarities to the seaforth that I don't "need" it. and the universa isn't my cup of tea. That and the bracelet which i like the look of but dislike the endlink fitment of. are enough to keep me away, but I have no doubt these will sell like hotcakes.


----------



## HamnJam (Nov 27, 2015)

I was lucky enough to try on the universa prototype and was so smitten by the way it fit on the wrist especially on the bracelet.

Delays are expected but just a tad disappointed that it'll be 2020 now.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Mirabello1 (Sep 1, 2011)

Got to say that the Halios website is Horrible... Click on their new and upcoming watches and basically no pictures, no pricing info,no ordering info, barely any info at all about the watch...just horrible... This is a microbrand for God sakes... I know there's a crazy cult following but it just seems a little nuts


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

Mirabello1 said:


> Got to say that the Halios website is Horrible... Click on their new and upcoming watches and basically no pictures, no pricing info,no ordering info, barely any info at all about the watch...


There's a fair bit of info
e.g. for Fairwind

https://halioswatches.com/products/fairwind

Click each of the "tabs"...









Also the Journal has some info

https://halioswatches.com/blogs/journal/update-on-upcoming-models

If you want pictures follow Instagram
(yes it can be annoying to read through all the fanboi comments looking for nuggets of info from Jason)

Here's something from IG story


----------



## Mirabello1 (Sep 1, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## Mirabello1 (Sep 1, 2011)

redhed18 said:


> There's a fair bit of info
> e.g. for Fairwind
> 
> https://halioswatches.com/products/fairwind
> ...


Thanks, guess im frustrated with the fact that you can't really get this watch unless you've been on the list forever, is barely any pictures of it on the website, and all that delays in actually getting this watch out to the public...


----------



## smkader (Aug 8, 2017)

Mirabello1 said:


> Thanks, guess im frustrated with the fact that you can't really get this watch unless you've been on the list forever, is barely any pictures of it on the website, and all that delays in actually getting this watch out to the public...


This is kind of par for the course with Halios. I love the brand (I've owned 3 over the past year with my current Seaforth earning a spot permanently in my collection) but I believe Jason might be a perfectionist, which I can't fault him for. I would say get on the list and wait to hear any updates. If anything, he is super fair and if one becomes available you might get a crack at it. I feel as if there isn't as much hype as with the Seaforth so you might have a better chance. Good luck!


----------



## jimsauer (May 22, 2015)

In case you aren't aware of it... *Traska *is selling (via *Kickstarter*) the "*Summiteer*" -- a no-bezel field watch on bracelet that made me stop and think for a minute. I have no relationship with Traska other than considering being a customer. The watch is reviewed today on the *Worn & Wound* site (where I stole this image).

$400 for the next 18 hours and it looks like it will inch it's way up to $500 eventually with delivery promised in February 2020. Seems like a nice watch, but I've decided to hold out for the Universa lottery.

The Summiteer has a Miyota 9039 Automatic, sapphire front and back, 100M water resistance with screw-down crown. 38mm x 46 mm x 10 mm with a solid-end-link bracelet that tapers from 20 mm to 16 mm (with micro-adjustment holes that require you to take the watch off and use a tool (or toothpick)). Black, Blue, or Sage Green dial, with your choice of color on the second hand. BGW9 lume. The leather wallet packaging will look very familiar to anyone who ordered a Seaforth in round III (but without the brass snap?).


----------



## jimsauer (May 22, 2015)

And to help get the conversation back to the Halios Fairwind/Universa ... here's a nice photo (probably from the SF Watch Windup Event) of the blue dial Universa...


----------



## Kjo43 (Feb 24, 2013)

Mirabello1 said:


> Thanks, guess im frustrated with the fact that you can't really get this watch unless you've been on the list forever, is barely any pictures of it on the website, and all that delays in actually getting this watch out to the public...


Some friendly advice.... If you're already frustrated, a new Halios isn't the watch for you.

Delays will happen, people will miss out, guaranteed. Move on...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Avo (Mar 1, 2010)

redhed18 said:


> Here's something from IG story


Pretty disappointing bezel lume ...


----------



## Cost&Found (May 5, 2011)

looks like some great handiwork on that bracelet.


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

Avo said:


> Pretty disappointing bezel lume ...


It is also, a prototype


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

Production moving along, exciting stuff.

I like the fully lumed triangle vs the outline on the proto


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

DirtyHarrie said:


> Production moving along, exciting stuff.
> 
> I like the fully lumed triangle vs the outline on the proto


Thanks for sharing! Where's the pic from from?

That triangle does look a bit more complete. Though now more similar to the Seaforth.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Gosh I'm liking how it's looking in that pic

And do my eyes deceive me or do the end links look more in line with the case now than in earlier prototype pics?










.

The fairwind has proved to be a bit like chocolate covered pretzels for me...I just can't figure out if I like them or not, so I just keep going back for more


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

DirtyHarrie said:


> [/IMG]https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20191109/96ce680fa087c74321edce917f8b3181.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> Production moving along, exciting stuff.
> 
> I like the fully lumed triangle vs the outline on the proto





boatswain said:


> And do my eyes deceive me or do the end links look more in line with the case now than in earlier prototype pics?
> 
> [/IMG]https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20191110/19dcf57082847d0203fc644b4c9b3712.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> ...


Ya they definitely look flush in the pic DirtyHarrie posted. I continue to think it's looking great (and tempting). May have to let a 12-hour sb gray Seaforth go for it...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

ck2k01 said:


> Ya they definitely look flush in the pic DirtyHarrie posted. I continue to think it's looking great (and tempting). May have to let a 12-hour sb gray Seaforth go for it...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hehe. I will be more than willing to take that off your hand


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

jamesezra said:


> Hehe. I will be more than willing to take that off your hand


Ah nuts you beat me to it!


----------



## bjjkk (Oct 20, 2011)

Endlink look much better now than in the earlier prototype. 

I am on the fence with this one. I like it so far, but not sure if I like it enough to buy.


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

boatswain said:


> Ah nuts you beat me to it!


Fastest finger first!! (We are speaking like as though the watch has been listed )


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

ck2k01 said:


> Ya they definitely look flush in the pic DirtyHarrie posted. I continue to think it's looking great (and tempting). May have to let a 12-hour sb gray Seaforth go for it...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





bjjkk said:


> Endlink look much better now than in the earlier prototype.
> 
> I am on the fence with this one. I like it so far, but not sure if I like it enough to buy.


They definitely do look more in line, but we can't be 100% sure until we have a profile view of a production model.

Also, the tolerances are going to be much tighter on these vs the prototypes. The prototypes from the SF WindUp fair looked great, so I'm very excited to see the final product.

It'll be 2020 before we know it guys


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

Seems like the Seaforth thread is always a popular spot, but it's been quiet in her.

Same folks posting.

Just out of curiosity, how many following this thread plan on grabbing a Fairwind? And if so, which spec will you be chosing?

Personally, I'll be grabbing a blue dial, with 12h sapphire bezel.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

DirtyHarrie said:


> Seems like the Seaforth thread is always a popular spot, but it's been quiet in her.
> 
> Same folks posting.
> 
> ...


I've been hopping on and off, I'm currently off but have grown to like this model quite a bit. Just grabbed the new Astor and banks and it's been a huge love affair so far and has mildly satiated my desire for more watches. The Direnzo and this fairwind are likely to be the next things I purchase but we will see.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## HamnJam (Nov 27, 2015)

DirtyHarrie said:


> Seems like the Seaforth thread is always a popular spot, but it's been quiet in her.
> 
> Same folks posting.
> 
> ...


I know this is the fairwind thread and you're asking about fairwinds....

But I'll contribute anyways, I'm in for the grey universa. Got to handle one and I'm very excited!

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

I remain very tempted to let a Seaforth go for a gray Fairwind with 12-hour. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

It feels like the Kool-Aid has been diluted.


----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)

ck2k01 said:


> I remain very tempted to let a Seaforth go for a gray Fairwind with 12-hour.


Same, if only for the bi-directional bezel.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I’m on the fence and want to see final pictures of the model before jumping one way or another.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

JLS36 said:


> I've been hopping on and off, I'm currently off but have grown to like this model quite a bit. Just grabbed the new Astor and banks and it's been a huge love affair so far and has mildly satiated my desire for more watches. The Direnzo and this fairwind are likely to be the next things I purchase but we will see.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


please do! I'd be happy to take that A&B off your hands at that time!

The Universa is the model that I'm most keen on seeing additional details between that and the fairwind.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

valuewatchguy said:


> please do! I'd be happy to take that A&B off your hands at that time!
> 
> The Universa is the model that I'm most keen on seeing additional details between that and the fairwind.


Ha, I'm quite smitten with the sea ranger it's been on the wrist since it landed, I'm waiting on one more incoming then I'll have to cull, I'm at 8 divers right now and that's unnecessary. But the ab I strongly recommend, the design and finishing are top notch, it's the best made Asian based micro to date for me.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## bricem13 (Apr 6, 2010)

New to halios. Could you educate me on the "order" process? Any fairwind or universa left?

Envoyé de mon Mi A2 Lite en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Avo (Mar 1, 2010)

Halios order process:

1) Put your name on the list:

https://halioswatches.com/products/fairwind

https://halioswatches.com/products/universa

2) Wait and hope.

3) Go to step 2.

Not a single Fairwind or Universa has been sold as yet.

Latest expected release date: "Early 2020".


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

wrong post


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

A little preview spied in a recent Hodinkee video.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

DirtyHarrie said:


> A little preview spied in a recent Hodinkee video.


Good snag 

I like the fairwind in that pic quite a bit. The hands look well balanced and not as skinny as they have at times. I know that is just a perspective trick though as it is highly unlikely anything has changed. I imagine like a lot of handsets with bevels they will look much better in real life as the the light plays with them and they get more depth and weight.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

DirtyHarrie said:


> A little preview spied in a recent Hodinkee video.
> 
> [/IMG]https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20191206/49a529c01b347bf932d00ecc1633c713.jpg[/IMG]


Both are looking fire to me.

I'm digging the pencil hands ~ cardinal indices match on the Fairwind.

And the Halios meets Explorer meets Tudor mil sub vibe of the Universa is also working for me.

I'm also still digging the sectional dial and overall Delfin vibes.

And the seconds hand is just fun.

It's going to be hard to resist one or both of these.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

A shadowy Fairwind shot at the end of the recent Halios AMA on Instagram.


----------



## shadash (Jun 2, 2018)

I absolutely do not need another Halios watch, and I was counting on losing the lottery to save me.


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

Wow some surprise colours coming?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

HALIOS IG saying March/April for the fair wind followed later by the Universa.










I do love the brushed and beveled hands and the pop of colour on the second hand lume plot arrow. The faceted indices are also pretty cool.

As I type this with a Seaforth on my wrist I am reminded of how it was bigger than I expected when I first saw it and that a smaller 38/39 size would be pretty great. Also I remember it took me a little while to warm up to the Seaforth after the first glimpses came out. It may end up being the same with the Fairwind. I am looking forward to seeing the final baked watches in full and the different colours and options.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Still tempted by a gray Fairwind with 12 hour sapphire bezel (assuming that’s a variant), letting one or two Seaforths go for it. 

Still on the fence about the long lugs (been in a skin diver phase lately, so preferring shorter lugs ATM). 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GSMaster (May 18, 2019)

Can't wait


----------



## Thirdgenbird (Feb 21, 2015)

Did clasp details surface? At one point, I heard it may be adjustable.


----------



## kakefe (Feb 16, 2014)

To the ones who remembers .. what is the lug to lug for fairwind and universa. ?


Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## poisonwazthecure (Sep 17, 2014)

48 lug to lug for both. Fairwind is 39mm in diameter while the universa is 38mm. Fairwind is 12.5mm thick and the universa is 11mm


----------



## HamnJam (Nov 27, 2015)

The numerals look better now.

The prototype I got to handle had an adjustable clasp, I'm not certain what the clasp will look like for the production run.

This is the watch release I'm looking most forward to so far.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## dglsjhan (Jul 20, 2017)

It looks to be another winner for Halios. I decided to not take part in this order but may do so on the next one. I'm curious to see what the dial colors will be on the 2nd generation.


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

I’m waiting for the universa 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shadash (Jun 2, 2018)

dglsjhan said:


> It looks to be another winner for Halios. I decided to not take part in this order but may do so on the next one. I'm curious to see what the dial colors will be on the 2nd generation.


Bahama Yellow FTW in the second run.


----------



## Araziza (Apr 24, 2015)

Date window on gen 2?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Baramats (Dec 22, 2019)

Araziza said:


> Date window on gen 2?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think that Jason recently have said somewhere that date will be in another future model, i.e. not in the current line up. BUT, I also remember from very early that there was talk about a date version in the next genertions of what I understood as Universa/Fairwind. If so that would be great, but I wonder how long it would take him to find a suitable way of integrating a date window on these dials


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

A new (2/16/2020) pic and reply from Jason on Halios's Instagram shows and confirms that the length of the bracelet end links vis-à-vis the lugs has been improved.









*"heya! Yes - I wanted to do the protruding endlinks but I estimate only like 10% of people who saw it agreed with that decision. So...here's the final version."*

*Informative Jason comments summary:*

*-re: price:* likely between $700-800

*-re: ordering:* not yet in production (clasp-related delay); production amount based on Seaforth preorders; "it'll be ready around April . . . I'll send out a notification to folks on the subscription list and post here on Instagram and the Journal section of the site to announce when orders open up"; website sign up still valid

*-re: colors:* blue and grey for the first series

*-re: bezel options:* 12-hour sapphire, 12-hour steel, and elapsed time sapphire

*-re: long lugs:* "very long indeed to give it a bit more of a distinctive look. Lug hole placement was a bit tricky but I think we got it"

*-re: dimensions:* "38mm at the mid-case and 39mm including the bezel. L2L is 48mm-ish and thickness with the fat box crystal is 12.5mm"


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

ck2k01 said:


> A new (2/16/2020) pic and reply from Jason on Halios's Instagram shows and confirms that the length of the bracelet end links vis-à-vis the lugs has been improved.
> 
> View attachment 14878329
> 
> ...


It's really grown on me over the months it's just not a far enough departure design wise for me to feel I need it in addition to the seaforth. Although I love the fact you get a bracelet. If it gets up to $800 it's also less appealing.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)

JLS36 said:


> It's really grown on me over the months it's just not a far enough departure design wise for me to feel I need it in addition to the seaforth. Although I love the fact you get a bracelet. If it gets up to $800 it's also less appealing.


Agreed. If you have a Seaforth and a suitable (Ginault) bracelet for it, there's not much point in getting a Fairwind.

Now if the 12h bezel were bi-directional on the other hand...


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

WastedYears said:


> Agreed. If you have a Seaforth and a suitable (Ginault) bracelet for it, there's not much point in getting a Fairwind.
> 
> Now if the 12h bezel were bi-directional on the other hand...


Good point about the bidirectional bezel. I doubt he'd do it, and maybe I'm just forgetting him already saying he's not going to engineer two case/bezel designs? But it would indeed be a function that would help justify Seaforth owners adding one of these to the pile . . .

I also quite like the dial design. Delfin meets vintage Tudor Sub meets cross hairs. (Although I prefer the Delfin indices and handset.)

I'm meh on long/wolf fang lugs. They seem somewhat in vogue (e.g., Longines Heritage Skin Diver, OW P-101). But I'm still meh.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

The website says the bezel is 60-click bi-directional currently.

I'm a fan of the redesigned endlinks 

Keeping an open mind. I still really want to see the final versions and all the specs and pricing. Today I'm really digging the fair wind and would be sore tempted to get it if order opened tomorrow.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

These photos make me want a fairwind with 12 hour sapphire bezel in grey










I like the cross hair vibe.

Much like the Seaforth I have a feeling it will look best on a strap. Though I know I may be in the minority on that. It is always nice to have a stock fitted bracelet though.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

boatswain said:


> The website says the bezel is 60-click bi-directional currently.
> 
> I'm a fan of the redesigned endlinks
> 
> Keeping an open mind. I still really want to see the final versions and all the specs and pricing. Today I'm really digging the fair wind and would be sore tempted to get it if order opened tomorrow.


Thanks for checking into the bezel directionality 

So bidirectional, presumably for all three inserts. = vintage 

And ditto on tomorrow's hypothetical release.



boatswain said:


> These photos make me want a fairwind with 12 hour sapphire bezel in grey.


Ditto x2.

Never tried a sapphire bezel on the Seaforth, so it's tempting here.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pinkybrain (Oct 26, 2011)

WastedYears said:


> Agreed. If you have a Seaforth and a suitable (Ginault) bracelet for it, there's not much point in getting a Fairwind.
> 
> Now if the 12h bezel were bi-directional on the other hand...


Well, the aesthetics are more distinct and it's 2mm smaller (Isn't the Seaforth 41mm with bezel?), so there's that. But since I really want an opportunity to pick up a Fairwind, I'll say you're right. _You don't want this watch. If you're on the email pre-order just ignore and move along. Nothing to see here!_


----------



## cdnguyen729 (Nov 17, 2018)

So pretty much this is just a smaller version of the Seaforth? I guess it appeals to those who like smaller watches.


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

cdnguyen729 said:


> So pretty much this is just a smaller version of the Seaforth? I guess it appeals to those who like smaller watches.


I wouldn't say that. It's definitely an evolution of the design language Jason follows, but this is a totally different case and dial. Even the bezel is different. Seaforth bezel edge was large, like 5mm. This one is thin, about 1mm.


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

boatswain said:


> These photos make me want a fairwind with 12 hour sapphire bezel in grey
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That blue 12hr Fairwind is the exact one I want. Looks beautiful and will be different enough from my black, dive bezel Seaforth.


----------



## The Watcher (Jan 27, 2013)

ck2k01 said:


> I'm meh on long/wolf fang lugs. They seem somewhat in vogue (e.g., Longines Heritage Skin Diver, OW P-101). But I'm still meh.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


this is an interesting point. how would a watch like this look on strap? i'm thinking how nomos watches have those long fangs and there is a wide gap between the watch strap and the case...


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

The Watcher said:


> this is an interesting point. how would a watch like this look on strap? i'm thinking how nomos watches have those long fangs and there is a wide gap between the watch strap and the case...


My guess is that leather straps would look something like



















And that thick rubber straps like tropics would fill the gap more



















The Fairwind lugs look a little less extreme, and Jason commented on IG that he felt he got the lug hole placement right.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watcher (Jan 27, 2013)

ck2k01 said:


> My guess is that leather straps would look something like
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks for posting this! i like thinner leather straps, so if there is a significant gap, this watch would be a no go. my wallet is relieved to hear this!

i like how the watch looks on bracelet, but i'm also a serial strap changer. versatility is important for me.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

The Watcher said:


> thanks for posting this! i like thinner leather straps, so if there is a significant gap, this watch would be a no go. my wallet is relieved to hear this!
> 
> i like how the watch looks on bracelet, but i'm also a serial strap changer. versatility is important for me.


Your wallet may still be in trouble: the Fairwind lugs are sharper, but they don't look THAT much longer than the Seaforth's 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watcher (Jan 27, 2013)

ck2k01 said:


> Your wallet may still be in trouble: the Fairwind lugs are sharper, but they don't look THAT much longer than the Seaforth's
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i'd consider if the lugs were short/normal like the og seaforth,


----------



## CSanter (Apr 30, 2018)

The Watcher said:


> i'd consider if the lugs were short/normal like the og seaforth,
> 
> View attachment 14883345


The L2L is different on the Series 1 than the other releases of the seaforth?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watcher (Jan 27, 2013)

CSanter said:


> The L2L is different on the Series 1 than the other releases of the seaforth?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


no

we are comparing the seaforth lugs to the fairwind's


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

Little update for you thread followers!










The wait is coming to an end!


----------



## pinkybrain (Oct 26, 2011)

I imagine the situation in China can’t be helping things. I wonder how the other micro brands are being affected.


----------



## itibiertia0887 (Feb 24, 2020)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

Also, as a little side note...


----------



## itibiertia0887 (Feb 24, 2020)

The 39mm is perfect for me, interested on a new Halios will add it to my wish list.


----------



## itibiertia0887 (Feb 24, 2020)

DirtyHarrie said:


> Also, as a little side note...


So Jason was working on this unit while the SF was being released?


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

itibiertia0887 said:


> So Jason was working on this unit while the SF was being released?


The first generation came out summer 2017, so the design was finished and already produced when he started on the Fairwind.


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

Jason has added some Fairwind photos to the Fairwind product page on his site.

This is good news! Usually an indication of things to come.

https://halioswatches.com/products/fairwind


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

DirtyHarrie said:


> Jason has added some Fairwind photos to the Fairwind product page on his site.
> 
> This is good news! Usually an indication of things to come.
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting.

I'm 90% sure I'll pull the trigger on a grey sapphire 12 hour if I can get one.

All the variants look fire though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Do we know which grade of SW200 will be in the Fairwind?


----------



## itibiertia0887 (Feb 24, 2020)

DirtyHarrie said:


> Jason has added some Fairwind photos to the Fairwind product page on his site.
> 
> This is good news! Usually an indication of things to come.
> 
> https://halioswatches.com/products/fairwind


Wow, I really like this dial design. Does anyone know the price point of this watch where it might land around?


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

itibiertia0887 said:


> Wow, I really like this dial design. Does anyone know the price point of this watch where it might land around?


Somewhere in the $700-$800usd range.


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

watchcrank_tx said:


> Do we know which grade of SW200 will be in the Fairwind?


I don't remember. I'm sure it was mentioned in the comments of one of the Halios Instagram posts, but that would take some digging haha


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

I love how the blue sapphire kind of leaves me with the vibe of a contemporary riff on a vintage blue Tudor sub, especially the geometric indices, lume color, and dial color.










If only I wasn't already flush with blue divers, it may have well beat out the also handsome grey variant that I have my eye on.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

Good eye, I never even looked at it that way before. But now that you mention it, you're totally right.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Definitely its own thing in significant ways, though, which makes it all the better. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KingKF1221 (Mar 6, 2020)

ck2k01 said:


> I love how the blue sapphire kind of leaves me with the vibe of a contemporary riff on a vintage blue Tudor sub, especially the geometric indices, lume color, and dial color.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So when is it just taking inspiration from vs ripping off a vintage design? Is there an official line to cross for this hobby?


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

It's a very blurry line which is defined by each individual person. 
There are homage watches out there that straight up use the design of the watch it's homaging and some people are cool with that.
Other people think those homages are rip offs and think they should be distroied. 
Really it's all up to the individual.
Personally I believe homages are fine as long as that watch is completely out of reach. Either so outrageously expensive that only a select few could afford, or the watch is out of production and unobtainable.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

For what it’s worth, I don’t think we’re even close to homage territory here (nor do I have anything against homages). 

I had just been noting of what some of the elements of the Fairwind loosely reminded me. Basically just the square indices. 

But even those have their own thing going on at the cardinal points, which may even be an improvement to my eye. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cappyab (Aug 16, 2019)

The site says it’s sold out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

Cappyab said:


> The site says it's sold out.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They haven't been put up for sale yet.


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

ck2k01 said:


> For what it's worth, I don't think we're even close to homage territory here (nor do I have anything against homages).
> 
> I had just been noting of what some of the elements of the Fairwind loosely reminded me. Basically just the square indices.
> 
> ...


I completely agree. This is an original design with vintage cues.


----------



## bjjkk (Oct 20, 2011)

Cappyab said:


> The site says it's sold out.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Considering the watches haven't even been built yet, or any orders taken I would think the site only says that to prevent someone going to it and placing an order.


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

Homage police: stand down!


----------



## Jumpingjalapeno (Sep 22, 2014)

Great news that the Fairwind is getting closer. Not to dampen the mood too much but those who are lucky enough to pre order will likely need to be patient as supply lines might be hampered with covid. Having said that Jason might have all the parts with him before opening the preorder.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

Jumpingjalapeno said:


> Great news that the Fairwind is getting closer. Not to dampen the mood too much but those who are lucky enough to pre order will likely need to be patient as supply lines might be hampered with covid. Having said that Jason might have all the parts with him before opening the preorder.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


In the past he has had the watches mostly in hand when he opens ordering. I can't speak for him, but he has mentioned that it probably will slow it down a bit. Seems like the clasps is the hold up and assembly will be in Europe.


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

watchcrank_tx said:


> Do we know which grade of SW200 will be in the Fairwind?


Found the answer!


----------



## Cappyab (Aug 16, 2019)

DirtyHarrie said:


> They haven't been put up for sale yet.


Ahh. Hopefully so. I made that assumption given the absence of "reserve your watch" or "get on the list" buttons.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

Cappyab said:


> Ahh. Hopefully so. I made that assumption given the absence of "reserve your watch" or "get on the list" buttons.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you want to get on the list, at the bottom of both product pages is an email sign up. Or just watch the Halios Instagram account. Jason will be letting people know they are for sale via both methods.


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

DirtyHarrie said:


> Found the answer!


Yep, I couldn't find it digging through the Instragram posts either, so I asked. b-)


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

watchcrank_tx said:


> Yep, I couldn't find it digging through the Instragram posts either, so I asked. b-)


Hahahaha sorry, I didn't even notice the usernames. Ignore me


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

DirtyHarrie said:


> Hahahaha sorry, I didn't even notice the usernames. Ignore me


Not at all. I thought you were just joshing me, and I found it funny. It's even funnier to know you weren't! ;-):-d


----------



## Baramats (Dec 22, 2019)

Now I have checked, the preorder for the first generation of Seaforth opened when the WUS thread was on the last post on page #61 

The pictures on the website looks really good. I am torn between the blue with sapphire dive bezel or the steel dive bezel, I cannot decide.









or









?


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Baramats said:


> Now I have checked, the preorder for the first generation of Seaforth opened when the WUS thread was on the last post on page #61
> 
> The pictures on the website looks really good. I am torn between the blue with sapphire dive bezel or the steel dive bezel, I cannot decide.
> 
> ...


Welcome to Halios life: it ain't easy deciding on one, and then it ain't easy to get any one.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KingKF1221 (Mar 6, 2020)

ck2k01 said:


> For what it's worth, I don't think we're even close to homage territory here (nor do I have anything against homages).
> 
> I had just been noting of what some of the elements of the Fairwind loosely reminded me. Basically just the square indices.
> 
> ...


 that's why I was wondering where the line is. Because I do see a lot of that Tudor-eqs dial element on the FW but of course Jason does more than just that dial to make it different. and it one hell of a handsome watch, no doubt


----------



## KingKF1221 (Mar 6, 2020)

Baramats said:


> Now I have checked, the preorder for the first generation of Seaforth opened when the WUS thread was on the last post on page #61
> 
> The pictures on the website looks really good. I am torn between the blue with sapphire dive bezel or the steel dive bezel, I cannot decide.
> 
> ...


wow !!!

yes the pre-order opened a while ago if I remember correctly


----------



## KingKF1221 (Mar 6, 2020)

DirtyHarrie said:


> It's a very blurry line which is defined by each individual person.
> There are homage watches out there that straight up use the design of the watch it's homaging and some people are cool with that.
> Other people think those homages are rip offs and think they should be distroied.
> Really it's all up to the individual.
> Personally I believe homages are fine as long as that watch is completely out of reach. Either so outrageously expensive that only a select few could afford, or the watch is out of production and unobtainable.


Thank you, I think this is a very fair answer and something that I personally can agree to as well


----------



## itibiertia0887 (Feb 24, 2020)

DirtyHarrie said:


> Somewhere in the $700-$800usd range.


Thanks that's a pretty fair price for an ETA movement


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

ck2k01 said:


> For what it's worth, I don't think we're even close to homage territory here (nor do I have anything against homages).
> 
> I had just been noting of what some of the elements of the Fairwind loosely reminded me. Basically just the square indices.
> 
> ...


Not the fairwind but it's sister watch the Universa reminded me of this vintage Bulova


----------



## KingKF1221 (Mar 6, 2020)

perhaps Jason's way is taking a whole bunch of different vintage inspiration and mash them together.


----------



## qiao.feng (Oct 31, 2018)

DirtyHarrie said:


> It's a very blurry line which is defined by each individual person.
> There are homage watches out there that straight up use the design of the watch it's homaging and some people are cool with that.
> Other people think those homages are rip offs and think they should be distroied.
> Really it's all up to the individual.
> Personally I believe homages are fine as long as that watch is completely out of reach. Either so outrageously expensive that only a select few could afford, or the watch is out of production and unobtainable.


Well said sir, my sentiments exactly!


----------



## KingKF1221 (Mar 6, 2020)

qiao.feng said:


> Well said sir, my sentiments exactly!


Eloquent and agreeable


----------



## mtor91 (Aug 28, 2019)

Interesting so is this one a gmt or still considered a dive watch?


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

mtor91 said:


> Interesting so is this one a gmt or still considered a dive watch?


They are definitely considered a dive/sport watch. The 12hour bezel option gives you the ability to track another timezone, but that wouldn't make it an actual GMT.


----------



## mtor91 (Aug 28, 2019)

DirtyHarrie said:


> They are definitely considered a dive/sport watch. The 12hour bezel option gives you the ability to track another timezone, but that wouldn't make it an actual GMT.


Gotcha - appreciate your response. I guess with the hands the new Fairwind makes most sense then to get with the 12HR bezel?


----------



## Avo (Mar 1, 2010)

Get whatever bezel is most useful to you. Personally, I use bezels often for timing in minutes (walks, cooking, lawn watering, etc), so if I get a Fairwind, it will have a dive bezel with minute markers.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Drool! (Is there a Universa thread?)


----------



## itibiertia0887 (Feb 24, 2020)

mtor91 said:


> Interesting so is this one a gmt or still considered a dive watch?


I'd say it's still more of a diver but just the 12 hr turning bezel can also serve a quick second time zone if need be.


----------



## itibiertia0887 (Feb 24, 2020)

valuewatchguy said:


> Drool! (Is there a Universa thread?)
> 
> View attachment 14964377


Should we start one?


----------



## Robin11 (Jun 7, 2018)

valuewatchguy said:


> Drool! (Is there a Universa thread?)
> 
> View attachment 14964377


Pretty nice...love how balanced the indices are, I feel the Arabic numerals' size and font type matches extremely well and harmoniously with the square indices, which not too many watches with such configuration pull off or aim to do


----------



## Jpstepancic (Jun 26, 2013)

considering one of their first watches was the Puck, I'm surprised that a lot of their latest offerings are 40mm or less. 42mm universa would be awesome. but that's just me.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Indeed, Jason’s offerings over time have seemed to track the trend back down to smaller sizes (earlier Halios releases were beasts). 

Not complaining as a scrawny wristed (6.5”) dude 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## btcity380 (Sep 17, 2019)

Jpstepancic said:


> considering one of their first watches was the Puck, I'm surprised that a lot of their latest offerings are 40mm or less. 42mm universa would be awesome. but that's just me.


I thought moving down to the 40mm or smaller is the current trend. So I guess it makes sense for a move in this direction.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

valuewatchguy said:


> Drool! (Is there a Universa thread?)
> 
> View attachment 14964377


I was not excited about this watch at all but now it's got me amped up. Love the 12/3/6/9 dial

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

The applied lume filled numerals look sharp.


----------



## shadash (Jun 2, 2018)

The wait is nearly over.


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

shadash said:


> View attachment 14977117
> 
> 
> The wait is nearly over.


It's so close now, I can taste it. 
Fairwind might be my only watch for 2020.

Only one that really has me excited right now.


----------



## KingKF1221 (Mar 6, 2020)

JLS36 said:


> I was not excited about this watch at all but now it's got me amped up. Love the 12/3/6/9 dial
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


I am very excited about the Fairwind. But the website said the watch is already sold out? I was not aware of the pre-order taking place or did I miss something?


----------



## KingKF1221 (Mar 6, 2020)

Which bezel insert would be the best option?


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

KingKF1221 said:


> Which bezel insert would be the best option?


The one you like most


----------



## skyleth (Oct 17, 2016)

KingKF1221 said:


> I am very excited about the Fairwind. But the website said the watch is already sold out? I was not aware of the pre-order taking place or did I miss something?


No pre-order, it'll be available when it's available. Jason says he's basing numbers on what he saw for the seaforth pre-order.

Sent from my LG-H870DS using Tapatalk


----------



## KingKF1221 (Mar 6, 2020)

skyleth said:


> No pre-order, it'll be available when it's available. Jason says he's basing numbers on what he saw for the seaforth pre-order.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H870DS using Tapatalk


Thanks for the information. So I guess it will be one of those ready set go race to the website huh?


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Excerpt from Halios Journal.......HAQ.....WTF? Really?



> MARCH UPDATE
> By Jason March 21, 2020 10 comments
> Wishing you and your families my best at this challenging time.
> 
> ...


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

valuewatchguy said:


> Drool! (Is there a Universa thread?)
> 
> View attachment 14964377


are the 369 raised/ filled indices now.
I remember them being painted?

that as a big improvement from what i remember from last year.


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

matthew P said:


> are the 369 raised/ filled indices now.
> I remember them being painted?
> 
> that as a big improvement from what i remember from last year.


They were raised before, but it looks like the addition of the metal surround is a design change.










Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## KingKF1221 (Mar 6, 2020)

So sounds like the fairwind and the universa have the possibility of earning the Swiss Made moniker?


----------



## KingKF1221 (Mar 6, 2020)

DirtyHarrie said:


> They were raised before, but it looks like the addition of the metal surround is a design change.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow even this version, I like a lot.


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

KingKF1221 said:


> So sounds like the fairwind and the universa have the possibility of earning the Swiss Made moniker?


What is the rules for that?


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

DirtyHarrie said:


> What is the rules for that?


Complete law in English translation. The legally binding versions are in the Swiss national languages: French, German, and Italian.


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

That means these watches are ruled out. These two will be exclusively mechanical watches so that make them ineligible.


----------



## Robin11 (Jun 7, 2018)

valuewatchguy said:


> Excerpt from Halios Journal.......HAQ.....WTF? Really?


If changes are to be made to the dial and bezel of the Seaforth, I can't think of any that would improve upon the original from a design standpoint


----------



## Robin11 (Jun 7, 2018)

DirtyHarrie said:


> They were raised before, but it looks like the addition of the metal surround is a design change.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The change is certainly welcome

However one thing that bothers me as I try to imagine situations when it will be worn is what category this watch fall under, though in this day and age the line is blurred significantly that it shouldn't be an issue...in my opinion the clean dial, fairly small indices and thin hands with some amount of shine, and fixed bezel gives it dressy credentials, but those seemed to be offset substantially by the prominent and straight lugs, bringing about a large dose of sportiness...so it's kinda confusing in that sense

Has it been revealed all the colorways that it will be produced in yet?


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

Not sure if all the colours have been revealed, but I don't see any confusion with where the Universa lands. 

In my mind it is firmly planted in the sports watch category. The clean design and dial definitely speak to a dress quality but that's no different then the Rolex Explorer. Both are very clean designs but both are definitely sports watches.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

I've never gotten the sense that Jason cares about being able to label his dials with Swiss Made at the 6, which I personally find refreshing.

Nor does he appear to need to to sell out.

So I doubt we'll see him move away from prior designs: either nothing at the 6, or Automatic or Mechanical text.

But since he's going with Swiss assembly I could indeed be wrong 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

ck2k01 said:


> I've never gotten the sense that Jason cares about being able to label his dials with Swiss Made at the 6, which I personally find refreshing.
> 
> Nor does he appear to need to to sell out.
> 
> ...


my suspicion is that teh Swiss Assembly is either a quality improvement of some sort or that enough of his parts were coming from Europe that it made sense to do the assembly there instead of shipping things to Asian markets. I agree that Jason is not a label hound and "Swiss Made" is probably not his goal, though it might be a by-product one day.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

valuewatchguy said:


> my suspicion is that teh Swiss Assembly is either a quality improvement of some sort or that enough of his parts were coming from Europe that it made sense to do the assembly there instead of shipping things to Asian markets. I agree that Jason is not a label hound and "Swiss Made" is probably not his goal, though it might be a by-product one day.


Concurred!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SquareStanley (Aug 23, 2019)

catpeople said:


> Is it just me or does it look a lot like a Lorier?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As I was scrolling, I stopped because I thought this was a Lorier. Specs sound great, but I'd like to know the differentiating factor.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

SquareStanley said:


> As I was scrolling, I stopped because I thought this was a Lorier. Specs sound great, but I'd like to know the differentiating factor.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Halios and Lorier build quality are much different. The Halios also uses a more expensive movement with the Sellita vs NH35 in the Lorier.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

The two are definitely both vintage inspired designs with similar ques. But when looking closer at the design itself, the are quite different. 

It will be very interesting to see a side by side in the future when someone has both in their collection.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

No slight against the Lorier, but while there are some similarities between the Fairwind and Neptune, their differences (e.g., specs: movement, crystal, bezel directionality; aesthetics: dial design, handset, bezel insert options) are sufficient to keep me interested in the Fairwind, even for a few $100 more.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SquareStanley (Aug 23, 2019)

trf2271 said:


> Halios and Lorier build quality are much different. The Halios also uses a more expensive movement with the Sellita vs NH35 in the Lorier.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for that. I did see the difference in movement, but wouldn't know about build quality. Thanks again.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

SquareStanley said:


> As I was scrolling, I stopped because I thought this was a Lorier. Specs sound great, but I'd like to know the differentiating factor.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
































These are not exactly the same angles but hopefully you can see the differences in the shape of the case and lugs. As well as the bezel to case integration. The Halios will be far thinner too. The lorier uses acrylic glass vs Sapphire on Halios. Other than that there is movement and dial differences. Both excellent brands with good customer Service. Go with the one that appeals to you more. I like the angularity of Halios and the thinner lug design. The overall looks comes across as more vintage. The Lorier has a great top down view but the thickness and flatness of the case ruins it for me.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

valuewatchguy said:


> [/ATTACH=CONFIG]14983851[/ATTACH]
> [/ATTACH=CONFIG]14983853[/ATTACH]
> [/ATTACH=CONFIG]14983855[/ATTACH]
> [/ATTACH=CONFIG]14983859[/ATTACH]
> ...


Jason does seem to be a bit of a master at organic angularity in his case designs.

And I appreciate the thinness he's achieved starting with the Seaforth.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

valuewatchguy said:


> View attachment 14983851
> 
> View attachment 14983853
> 
> ...


I think the points have already been made. Differences on a detail level but aestetichally might have a similar vibe.

With that said, I just saw on lorier IG page that they are working on the next version of the neptune which will house a Miyota 90S5 movt and will be thinner.

Looks very intriguing for me as I've always liked the brand but have never pulled the trigger because of the thickness.










Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

If anyone is interested, Jason from Halios will be doing an Instagram live interview in 23 minutes on the below Instagram user!

https://instagram.com/ranxoren?igshid=1npibq1hh1yo3


----------



## KingKF1221 (Mar 6, 2020)

DirtyHarrie said:


> What is the rules for that?


You will need to meet three criteria in order to qualify for the Swiss Made moniker.

1. Swiss movement
2. Swiss assembly
3. 60% of the overall production cost of the watch spent inside Switzerland

1 and 2 are pretty straight forward. But 3 is where the loop hole is.

So besides the movement, you can basically have 100% of the parts/components of the watch done in China (at very low cost) and as long as 60% of the total production cost for the unit is spent inside Switzerland you can write Swiss Made on your dial.

With the low cost of parts/components done in China, it is not hard to have the movement+assembly cost being the dominant portion of your production cost.

Another venue which is less known and rarely talked about is through the "Swiss" importers. Just like at HK Watch Expo, every year at Basel World, you will see Swiss (importers) companies setting up booths there. What they do is they provide services to brands that are looking for parts/components for their watches.

These "Swiss" importers usually have offices in Switzerland and business licenses registered in Switzerland (totally legit). When a watch brand orders parts/components through these "Swiss" importer companies, the orders goes right over to HK/SZ watch factories/importers like FullSwing. But for to the watch brands that ordered these parts/components through these Swiss importers, this spending legitimately counts as production cost spend inside Switzerland while the real production of these parts happens in China.

Truth is only a handful of high-end Swiss brands still do their own production in house in Switzerland. Most of your mid to entry level Swiss brands on the market these days, the more honest declaration ought to be: Parts Made in China, Assembly in Switzerland.

The Swiss cleverly designed this clause so it not only benefits the watch brands that want to *BUY* the Swiss Made moniker (to help with its brand image), at the same time it totally helps with the Swiss job market also their national GDP.


----------



## KingKF1221 (Mar 6, 2020)

ck2k01 said:


> I've never gotten the sense that Jason cares about being able to label his dials with Swiss Made at the 6, which I personally find refreshing.
> 
> Nor does he appear to need to to sell out.
> 
> ...


I 100% agree. He never needed to buy that Swiss Made image to help selling his watches. His creation is good as it is.

I would not mind him moving assembly to Switzerland but that inevitably will trickle down to retail prices going up. And for us the end user we seriously could care less for that writing at 6oclock.


----------



## itibiertia0887 (Feb 24, 2020)

Robin11 said:


> Pretty nice...love how balanced the indices are, I feel the Arabic numerals' size and font type matches extremely well and harmoniously with the square indices, which not too many watches with such configuration pull off or aim to do


Good sound geometry in the design as well.


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

Robin11 said:


> Has it been revealed all the colorways that it will be produced in yet?


Question was about the Universa

Answer:
I think it's just blue and dark gray.

Website says 2 colours only and shows those two options 
https://halioswatches.com/products/universa









So...









Post below from June 2019 and not heard anything different since...










What is 100% certain is that you won't see that light colour one until version 2 maybe. Heard that today on the IG Live interview. The jutting bracelet also "fixed".


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

Good Q&A from Ken might interest you guys


----------



## Robin11 (Jun 7, 2018)

DirtyHarrie said:


> Not sure if all the colours have been revealed, but I don't see any confusion with where the Universa lands.
> 
> In my mind it is firmly planted in the sports watch category. The clean design and dial definitely speak to a dress quality but that's no different then the Rolex Explorer. Both are very clean designs but both are definitely sports watches.


In an overall sense I agree with you that it's a sports watch, especially when it is looked at as one piece. The Rolex Explorer though is more balanced where different components of the watch case come together more harmoniously. In my opinion the Universa is much more dressy in its dial with its fairly small indices, and much more sporty in its case contributed largely by the strong and angular lugs. Quite a big contrast if I would say. Overall it still looks very good in my opinion, but it would make me go back and forth whether to wear it on a dress occasion.


----------



## Robin11 (Jun 7, 2018)

redhed18 said:


> Question was about the Universa
> 
> Answer:
> I think it's just blue and dark gray.
> ...


Oh wasn't aware that it's been confirmed in the website, thanks

I thought the light color one was more of a bluish white, it certainly looks lighter in tone to the Seaforth pastel blue. Different colors produced with the different batches/runs is gonna complicate the decision making process in purchase


----------



## foreigner (Mar 27, 2018)

So this has been a slow-burner for me - at first was just monitoring out of interest but it didn't grab me. Now I really want one. I have read all the thread so apologies if I've missed it, but i'm still a bit unsure. Have I missed the oppornutiy to buy one?

The sign up for info bit on the Halios website - is that where purchase links (or a lottery or whatever system he uses) will be sent?

Thamks


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

foreigner said:


> So this has been a slow-burner for me - at first was just monitoring out of interest but it didn't grab me. Now I really want one. I have read all the thread so apologies if I've missed it, but i'm still a bit unsure. Have I missed the oppornutiy to buy one?
> 
> The sign up for info bit on the Halios website - is that where purchase links (or a lottery or whatever system he uses) will be sent?
> 
> Thamks


No prob. If I'm accurately up to speed myself, I believe you can sign up at the website to be notified of when the preorder opens up (hasn't opened yet).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## foreigner (Mar 27, 2018)

Thanks! will have to keep waiting then. Hopefully we'll get another update soon!


----------



## 92gli (Nov 18, 2011)

I hope I'm online and close to the credit card when he opens ordering for the Universea. I'm still trying to scratch my itch for something with a fixed bezel and no date. Slate gray is right up my alley.


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

ck2k01 said:


> No prob. If I'm accurately up to speed myself, I believe you can sign up at the website to be notified of when the preorder opens up (hasn't opened yet).
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You are 100% correct!

Fairwind ordering opening in the next month or two (hopefully).

Universa is still a ways off.

This COVID situation is delaying both watches though.


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

Not directly Fairwind related but still important.

Later today Jason is having an auction for a one off Seaforth. If you have the means and want a 1 of 1 Seaforth then now's your chance.

It's a win-win situation. Proceeds going to help with the fight against COVID-19.


----------



## KingKF1221 (Mar 6, 2020)

DirtyHarrie said:


> Not directly Fairwind related but still important.
> 
> Later today Jason is having an auction for a one off Seaforth. If you have the means and want a 1 of 1 Seaforth then now's your chance.
> 
> It's a win-win situation. Proceeds going to help with the fight against COVID-19.


Looking nice! I am sure it will be over 1k by the end.

BTW just curious, are you part of Halios or their spokes person?


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

KingKF1221 said:


> Looking nice! I am sure it will be over 1k by the end.
> 
> BTW just curious, are you part of Halios or their spokes person?


It ended up going for just over $5k.

No, not a part of the team. Just someone who keeps up on updates and is really passionate for the products Jason makes.

Plus supporting a Canadian brand is a bonus.


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

DirtyHarrie said:


> No, not a part of the team. Just someone who keeps up on updates and is really passionate for the products Jason makes.
> Plus supporting a Canadian brand is a bonus.


Welcome to Team Halios brother...


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

Oh I've been on the team for a few years now lol


----------



## PartyBees (Jul 19, 2019)

Is the Universa manual wind only?? That's what the Halios site says and the SW210-1 referenced is manual wind.


----------



## HamnJam (Nov 27, 2015)

PartyBees said:


> Is the Universa manual wind only?? That's what the Halios site says and the SW210-1 referenced is manual wind.


Yes, going to be a handcranker.


----------



## PartyBees (Jul 19, 2019)

Yeah, I guess that's why it's thinner. At least it's a push pull. Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## KingKF1221 (Mar 6, 2020)

DirtyHarrie said:


> It ended up going for just over $5k.
> 
> No, not a part of the team. Just someone who keeps up on updates and is really passionate for the products Jason makes.
> 
> Plus supporting a Canadian brand is a bonus.


WOW 5K? damn.............that is something else!


----------



## KingKF1221 (Mar 6, 2020)

HamnJam said:


> Yes, going to be a handcranker.


What about the Fairwind?


----------



## foreigner (Mar 27, 2018)

KingKF1221 said:


> What about the Fairwind?


the fairwind's gonna be an auto


----------



## foreigner (Mar 27, 2018)

KingKF1221 said:


> What about the Fairwind?


the fairwind's gonna be an auto


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

Is it time yet?!?

I really want to get my hands on this watch haha


----------



## jomal66 (Dec 3, 2010)

Agree. It's been 6 weeks since he posted a picture or update. Throw us a bone!


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

I'm sure he's just hunkered down like the rest of us. Waiting on some factory movement across the Pacific.


----------



## foreigner (Mar 27, 2018)

yeah I feel like I'd give anything for some titillation. A disguised picture of partial lug. A single marker. Heck give us a picture of the box or the watch roll!


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

foreigner said:


> yeah I feel like I'd give anything for some titillation. A disguised picture of partial lug. A single marker. Heck give us a picture of the box or the watch roll!


Ohhhh, good call. He's usually switched up the packaging each new watch release.

I would be cool with the leather carrier again though. Only got the waterproof case that came with the first generation Seaforth, so a leather roll or case would be awesome.


----------



## dlnwatchman (Jul 31, 2019)

He should get rid of MECHA NICAL. No need for that.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Quick email to Halios yielded that the COVID stuff was slowing down the release of the Fairwind.....8 more weeks approx. He may open up pr-orders before that time. he didn't offer me any pictures and I didnt ask.


----------



## foreigner (Mar 27, 2018)

valuewatchguy said:


> Quick email to Halios yielded that the COVID stuff was slowing down the release of the Fairwind.....8 more weeks approx. He may open up pr-orders before that time. he didn't offer me any pictures and I didnt ask.


Thanks for the update! Not a surprise really, although frustrating.


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

If Italy is starting to open things up, hopefully the Swiss aren't too far behind. But in the end I'll wait a few more weeks so that people can be safe. 

In the meantime we can repost pictures that have got lost in the thread.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

DirtyHarrie said:


> If Italy is starting to open things up, hopefully the Swiss aren't too far behind. But in the end I'll wait a few more weeks so that people can be safe.
> 
> In the meantime we can repost pictures that have got lost in the thread.


Nice. I don't remember that one!


----------



## inlieu (Dec 23, 2012)

Prices are up on the website! $775


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

Thanks for the heads up!

Wonder if the $80 increase is all bracelet costs, or over all quality has been brought up since the Seaforth.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

That's pretty restrained pricing I would say as an $80 markup just for the bracelet is pretty good. 

Over to the website I go....


----------



## GUYGOLFER (Jul 17, 2012)

I've made my selection on the European site Forasec 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

Fairwind email has been sent folks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

Check your emails! Jason just sent out more info.


----------



## Vintageautomatic (Apr 18, 2020)

Thoughts on the price for Europe? 899 Euros plus postage - someone said it was $775 dollars in US - why the big mark-up? Can’t just be taxes?


----------



## kakefe (Feb 16, 2014)

GUYGOLFER said:


> I've made my selection on the European site Forasec
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


I bought 2 Halios from Stephan but couldn't remember the price difference those times but currently $775 vs 899 eur( ~980$) ... I can understand that he should earn too + He guarantees the watch but more than 25% premium made me think longer than expected.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## GUYGOLFER (Jul 17, 2012)

The import duty would be about 20% I believe plus the carrier will also charge to charge the duty .so the net price to my door will most likely be very similar 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## kakefe (Feb 16, 2014)

GUYGOLFER said:


> The import duty would be about 20% I believe plus the carrier will also charge to charge the duty .so the net price to my door will most likely be very similar
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


It makes sense for you

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

Woohoo! This is exciting times. 

Hopefully everything goes smoothly for Jason here on out, but this COVID situation is so fluid who knows what's going to happen. 

Get your orders in guys!


----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)

This was probably mentioned before, but does the Sellita movement in the Fairwind have a phantom date crown position?


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

WastedYears said:


> This was probably mentioned before, but does the Sellita movement in the Fairwind have a phantom date crown position?


Jason is very much opposed to phantom crown. He is arguably one of the guys that started the anti phantom movement. I would feel comfortable in saying it won't have one.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

DirtyHarrie said:


> If Italy is starting to open things up, hopefully the Swiss aren't too far behind. But in the end I'll wait a few more weeks so that people can be safe.
> 
> In the meantime we can repost pictures that have got lost in the thread.


He's such a fantastic designer. His watches just have something that works that others don't. I can't explain it but he's got it. I didn't like these when first announced now I am quite taken.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

WastedYears said:


> This was probably mentioned before, but does the Sellita movement in the Fairwind have a phantom date crown position?





JLS36 said:


> Jason is very much opposed to phantom crown. He is arguably one of the guys that started the anti phantom movement. I would feel comfortable in saying it won't have one.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


The Fairwind does not have the phantom date crown position


----------



## whatclay (Oct 24, 2010)

Finally. Any way to buy two? Can't make a decision on the dial bezel combos. What are you guys going for?


----------



## colorblind (Apr 1, 2018)

whatclay said:


> Finally. Any way to buy two? Can't make a decision on the dial bezel combos. What are you guys going for?


Grey dial + grey 12-hr - just because its bi-directional.
I think the grey combo suits the sharp edge design better than the blue combo does.


----------



## HamnJam (Nov 27, 2015)

Great news!

Has he ever mentioned future colours and possible date in the next Fairwind releases? (much like how he did with the Seaforths).


----------



## Gisae (Dec 30, 2012)

kakefe said:


> I bought 2 Halios from Stephan but couldn't remember the price difference those times but currently $775 vs 899 eur( ~980$) ... I can understand that he should earn too + He guarantees the watch but more than 25% premium made me think longer than expected.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


With import duties the watch is about €40,- more expensive in the Netherlands if bought from the Halios website. If the watch is valued less on the import papers or if you're lucky and it goes trough without added costs it will be around €765,-
Might be worth the gamble.


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

HamnJam said:


> Great news!
> 
> Has he ever mentioned future colours and possible date in the next Fairwind releases? (much like how he did with the Seaforths).


Nothing 100% set in stone, but he mentioned bringing back the pastel blue possibly and trying other new colours.

I think a date option is definitely in the cards for future runs.


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

whatclay said:


> Finally. Any way to buy two? Can't make a decision on the dial bezel combos. What are you guys going for?


If you email Jason, and there is sufficient stock for everyone to get one first, then he might accommodate a second Fairwind. Worth a shot emailing him.

I'm going for the blue dial with 12hr sapphire


----------



## Landscape (May 4, 2019)

Does anyone know why the Fairwind 12hr Steel bezel did not make the final cut? It doesn't seem to be a pre-order option. I was keen on that bi-directional 12hr steel...


----------



## qiao.feng (Oct 31, 2018)

Anyone has any idea on how the final clasp might look like on the fairwind? Half hoping that it might be something similar to a glidelock


----------



## gomphosis (Jun 10, 2019)

Landscape said:


> Does anyone know why the Fairwind 12hr Steel bezel did not make the final cut? It doesn't seem to be a pre-order option. I was keen on that bi-directional 12hr steel...


I was wondering the same thing. That is the one I was hoping to purchase.


----------



## gomphosis (Jun 10, 2019)

I apologize if this was already addressed, but how compatible will this be with a nato or other strap? I'm trying to visualize where the springbar fits into the lugs. I'm wondering if there will be a huge gap or if the corner of lugs will be sticking out. I'm fairly new to Halios but like what I'm seeing.


----------



## jimsauer (May 22, 2015)

gomphosis said:


> I apologize if this was already addressed, but how compatible will this be with a nato or other strap? I'm trying to visualize where the springbar fits into the lugs. I'm wondering if there will be a huge gap or if the corner of lugs will be sticking out. I'm fairly new to Halios but like what I'm seeing.


At one point the plan was to have two sets of springbar holes -- one for the bracelet and one for other strap options. I suspect this is still true, but haven't seen anything recent to confirm this.


----------



## msm5 (Jul 21, 2013)

I've had every Halios at one time or another and for a while many at the same time. The only one I've kept and still enjoy is attached, a first gen tobacco brown dial Tropik bronze. I had a blue Seaforth for a while and while it was beautiful to look at, I just never wore it much. I also started to dislike the text the at the 6:00 on the dial, "automatic". I'm on the fence with these new ones, although I think I prefer the dial on the Fairwind.


----------



## kiwi.bloke (May 8, 2013)

msm5 said:


> I've had every Halios at one time or another and for a while many at the same time. The only one I've kept and still enjoy is attached, a first gen tobacco brown dial Tropik bronze. I had a blue Seaforth for a while and while it was beautiful to look at, I just never wore it much. I also started to dislike the text the at the 6:00 on the dial, "automatic". I'm on the fence with these new ones, although I think I prefer the dial on the Fairwind.
> 
> View attachment 15109631


In the same boat - kept only my brown Tropik B and a gilt Seaforth. I'd sell the Seaforth but the Tropik Bronze has always survived every cull. Been a devil to get a strap for it as it colours - your strap looks a nice match.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

jimsauer said:


> At one point the plan was to have two sets of springbar holes -- one for the bracelet and one for other strap options. I suspect this is still true, but haven't seen anything recent to confirm this.


Second this Jason also seems to be a strap guy more so than a bracelet guy. I think the bracelet is for guys like me asking. No doubt it will accommodate countless strap options.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## msm5 (Jul 21, 2013)

kiwi.bloke said:


> In the same boat - kept only my brown Tropik B and a gilt Seaforth. I'd sell the Seaforth but the Tropik Bronze has always survived every cull. Been a devil to get a strap for it as it colours - your strap looks a nice match.


Thanks! It's from Red Rock Straps and I believe it the toasted almond (https://www.etsy.com/listing/598664745/toasted-almond-canvas-watch-strap-in?ref=shop_home_active_20). He makes really terrific canvas straps.


----------



## Thirdgenbird (Feb 21, 2015)

Landscape said:


> Does anyone know why the Fairwind 12hr Steel bezel did not make the final cut? It doesn't seem to be a pre-order option. I was keen on that bi-directional 12hr steel...





gomphosis said:


> I was wondering the same thing. That is the one I was hoping to purchase.


Same here. I would have thought two 12-hour bezel options and one dive bezel would make more sense on a watch with bidirectional bezel.


----------



## DiegoCastellanos (May 13, 2016)

Can we not pre-order it on the site? I thought I signed up for email but I never received anything


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

The preorder is not opened yet. 

I'm gonna sit this out as I need a date in my watches.


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

DiegoCastellanos said:


> Can we not pre-order it on the site? I thought I signed up for email but I never received anything


It goes live on the Halios site at Noon PST today.

I would check your other inboxes. Mine went into the Promotions inbox in my Gmail. Check spam too.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Choices....choices


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

Unfortunately that's steel 12hr bezel in the middle isn't available.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Has there been any update to the approximate time when preorders will open for the universa?


----------



## Avo (Mar 1, 2010)

valuewatchguy said:


> View attachment 15110909


I really want to like this one, but the minute and second hands are just too long! Going beyond the markers is a design no-no for me &#8230;

So someone else can have my Fairwind! I won't be ordering ...


----------



## GregoryD (Jan 31, 2009)

The Fairwind doesn't move me, but I'm looking forward to seeing it in rl photos. The Universa is something I can get behind, but I haven't heard any updates about a release date.


----------



## 3005 (Apr 10, 2015)

Avo said:


> I really want to like this one, but the minute and second hands are just too long! Going beyond the markers is a design no-no for me &#8230;
> 
> So someone else can have my Fairwind! I won't be ordering ...


That's a new one to me. Usually people complain if the hands _don't_ touch the minute track.


----------



## zetaplus93 (Jul 22, 2013)

Looking forward to the 12-hour blue Fairwind!


----------



## DiegoCastellanos (May 13, 2016)

DirtyHarrie said:


> DiegoCastellanos said:
> 
> 
> > Can we not pre-order it on the site? I thought I signed up for email but I never received anything
> ...


Guess I wasn't on the list. Thanks for the heads up though, I was able to get in on the blue dive bezel version.

I hadn't realized the bezel is a 60 click bidirectional? Seems weird without a gmt type function, but ok. Hope the action is nice.

I'd been itching for an Oris Diver 65 for a while, but I couldn't get myself to commit to their price, considering I could get something better made some a Monta for around the same price.

Hopefully this scratches the itch for a blue vintage diver, the price is better. I'm already content with my Planet Ocean as a modern piece.


----------



## stamonkey (Jan 1, 2015)

zetaplus93 said:


> Looking forward to the 12-hour blue Fairwind!


Just put in my order for the 12 hour blue as well. I wore my Seaforth to celebrate the occasion.


----------



## clerkpalmer (Dec 12, 2012)

Grabbed a grey sapphire bezel. Like others, was torn on blue v. grey but I like the grey with the angular case and I always buy blue so ... My first Halios purchase. Now the painful wait.


----------



## Rower (Feb 26, 2020)

12hour blue here as well. First Halios. Very excited. And hey, the wait is part of the process! I like knowing something special is coming my way. It builds on the already electric anticipation..... for me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

clerkpalmer said:


> Grabbed a grey sapphire bezel. Like others, was torn on blue v. grey but I like the grey with the angular case and I always buy blue so ... My first Halios purchase. Now the painful wait.


very torn blue vs grey!!!!!


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

I’m as on the fence about certain design elements, and torn between Bathyal Blue and Slate Grey, as everyone else. 

But, I went ahead and threw in for a Bathyal Blue with Sapphire 12-hr insert.

12-hr was the easiest call for me given that the bezel is bidirectional (although I appreciate the history of bidirectional dive bezels).

The Bathyal Blue > Slate Grey was a surprise last minute choice for me. The Slate Grey is hot, but I never end up bonding with gray dials as much as I think I will. Plus, I’m keeping an eye out on the new Seiko “62MAS”s, and in particular the classic sunburst gray dial.

I’ve got a “similar blue spot in the box” watch or two I could flip so that I sit easier with the purchase if I end up liking it a lot in the metal. And if not, Halios’s do tend to retain their value pretty well 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## clerkpalmer (Dec 12, 2012)

valuewatchguy said:


> very torn blue vs grey!!!!!


Yeah, already regretting my decision which exactly what I would be doing if I ordered a blue one. Ugh.


----------



## inlieu (Dec 23, 2012)

My roommate wanted to buy his first "real" watch about a month ago. His search started with the Hamilton Khaki Field and, after three straight days of learning about and researching watches, he finally settled on the Fairwind. The Fairwind got on my list sometime last year when I was looking for a twelve hour bezel watch. He and I both got the Slate Grey 12-hr variants as soon as it went live! It'll be my first Halios and his first mechanical 

Just curious, was anyone charged shipping? Because he and I weren't for some reason.


----------



## inlieu (Dec 23, 2012)

My roommate wanted to buy his first "real" watch about a month ago. His search started with the Hamilton Khaki Field and, after three straight days of learning about and researching watches, he finally settled on the Fairwind. The Fairwind got on my list sometime last year when I was looking for a twelve hour bezel watch. He and I both got the Slate Grey 12-hr variants as soon as it went live! It'll be my first Halios and his first mechanical 

Just curious, was anyone charged shipping? Because he and I weren't for some reason :think:


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

As of right now it seems like everything is still in stock. 

That's great news for people who we're always left out of the Seaforth orders.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

inlieu said:


> My roommate wanted to buy his first "real" watch about a month ago. His search started with the Hamilton Khaki Field and, after three straight days of learning about and researching watches, he finally settled on the Fairwind. The Fairwind got on my list sometime last year when I was looking for a twelve hour bezel watch. He and I both got the Slate Grey 12-hr variants as soon as it went live! It'll be my first Halios and his first mechanical
> 
> Just curious, was anyone charged shipping? Because he and I weren't for some reason :think:


Welcome to you both to the Halios fam!

I was charged $25 for shipping to NJ. (By the way, Jason ships super fast in my experience-basically one day-initially and for any servicing issues.)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zetaplus93 (Jul 22, 2013)

I was also not charged shipping and I’m in the northeast US. I’m sure it’ll come, so I won’t be too worried.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Happy ordering everyone. 

I think I will sit this one out for now. But I sure will enjoy seeing these roll in in a couple months.

It would be great if HALIOS popped up more photos from different angles of the watches too on the website to help folks get a good read on the watch before ordering.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

boatswain said:


> Happy ordering everyone.
> 
> I think I will sit this one out for now. But I sure will enjoy seeing these roll in in a couple months.
> 
> It would be great if HALIOS popped up more photos from different angles of the watches too on the website to help folks get a good read on the watch before ordering.


Had the same thought while ordering.

Jason had me on specs sheet and brand fandom, but it did cross my mind that there was nothing but the straight on shots on the website, with not much else as far as alternative angles go posted on Instagram either.

The preorder roll out also seemed very Halios to me, where you seemingly have to be in the know. Besides the email list sign up, which I was never able to find anywhere in my email, if I hadn't been following this thread, I wouldn't have known. I shot Jason an inquiry about it and he responded within the hour with the deets (much appreciated). As of yet no coordinated press that I've seen, nothing besides a few comments posted about it on Instagram, etc.

I had the thought that perhaps he's very focused on catering to WISs and Halios enthusiasts. For example, basing production numbers on the time-limited open preorder for the Seaforth III, and seeming to limit announcement of this initial phase of preorders to the email list sign uppers.

It's endearing in a "dude is an OG enthusiast who consistently does things his own way" kind of way.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jomal66 (Dec 3, 2010)

I second the opinion that pictures and details have been kind of lacking on these models so far. The best source I've found has been people posting their wrist shots and impressions from Wind-Up. 
Congrats to all who got their choice today. I've got my sites set on the Universa.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

inlieu said:


> My roommate wanted to buy his first "real" watch about a month ago. His search started with the Hamilton Khaki Field and, after three straight days of learning about and researching watches, he finally settled on the Fairwind. The Fairwind got on my list sometime last year when I was looking for a twelve hour bezel watch. He and I both got the Slate Grey 12-hr variants as soon as it went live! It'll be my first Halios and his first mechanical
> 
> Just curious, was anyone charged shipping? Because he and I weren't for some reason :think:


I got hit with shipping to Texas


----------



## gomphosis (Jun 10, 2019)

My current collection is made up of Casio, Seiko, and Citizen watches. Nothing over $200. Today I moved into a new price range and purchased a Fairwind. I set an alarm to be ready for 1PM MST, planned my day around this time frame, and then when the purchasing opened I typed frantically like a crazy person to give myself the best chance at a Halios watch. I purchased the Slate Grey with the Sapphire Bezel. I explained to my wife how lucky I felt that I got a watch before they sold out. 8 hrs later it looks like all models of the Fairwind are still available and now I'm feeling a little sheepish for my efforts to make the purchase so quickly. This microbrand/online purchasing world is new to me and I'll admit, some of the appeal was the excitement of getting something before it was gone. Now I'm left scratching my head at how I may have misinterpreted the way these Halios sales go. That being said I'm still super excited for this watch. It was purchased to celebrate a milestone in my life and I can't wait to receive it.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

If I recall right the series 3 Seaforth had a longer preorder open time of a week or so to determine production numbers. So I think relative to other HALIOS runs it was pretty big. As the fairwind has the same numbers as the series 3 SF I suppose it stands to reason that there are more of these to go around. But as others have said I think there hasn't been a lot of pre hype on this order window. I don't believe the HALIOS IG page even mentions it. I suppose word may start getting out now through various channels and then they may get snapped up.

Going though the models I think my fave is the grey sapphire 12 hour as It fits best with the bidirectional bezel. I am sure I am also being swayed by having a sapphire bezel Seaforth too so the fairwind dive feels similar. I'm sure that the dive sapphire version would otherwise tempt me.










I would love to see more pics of these as I am having a bit of trouble getting a read on how I feel about the handset and if it feels too narrow for the blocky indices. I do like the finishing style of the hands though. Having just the blunt extension on the minute hand also may be throwing me off. The hour hand looks a tad small, but again I can't tell if that is just the lighting either. In all the pics it seems that the minute hand is illuminated and the hour hand hiding in the shadows. I also seems that the hour hand has a cricket bad handle but that is hard to tell in a lot of the website pics.










That said I'm picking nits and I'm confident in the quality and overall there are lots of great things going for it. Who knows maybe I'll cave anyways in a day or so...


----------



## inlieu (Dec 23, 2012)

valuewatchguy said:


> I got hit with shipping to Texas


Weird. I'm in Houston :think: I'm sure I'll eventually get charged in the end. I didn't see any option to select shipping and just figured it would automatically calculate it based on my address.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

gomphosis said:


> . . . Today I moved into a new price range and purchased a Fairwind. I set an alarm to be ready for 1PM MST, planned my day around this time frame, and then when the purchasing opened I typed frantically like a crazy person to give myself the best chance at a Halios watch. I purchased the Slate Grey with the Sapphire Bezel. I explained to my wife how lucky I felt that I got a watch before they sold out. 8 hrs later it looks like all models of the Fairwind are still available and now I'm feeling a little sheepish for my efforts to make the purchase so quickly. This microbrand/online purchasing world is new to me and I'll admit, some of the appeal was the excitement of getting something before it was gone. Now I'm left scratching my head at how I may have misinterpreted the way these Halios sales go. That being said I'm still super excited for this watch. It was purchased to celebrate a milestone in my life and I can't wait to receive it.


Congrats!

Aways back I did the same and was fortunate to snag a SF GMT. BUT, so too did a lot of guys prepare like that for the GMT release, and MANY were not able to make it through checkout within the minute-long or so window of availability.

Before that, I had an unsuccessful experience where I didn't make it through the checkout process in time during the minutes-long ordering window for the SF II.

For what it's worth, I've found the coolness of exclusivity to be pretty fleeting, and there's some things I definitely don't like about it. For instance, as a member generally of the affordable community, I don't like the crazy high mark ups that the GMTs sometimes trade for secondhand. I prefer to just recoup my costs, at most, upon resale of watches to other likeminded folks. I'm an enthusiast, not a dealer, and I feel pretty mixed about reseller marked up margins.

Moreover, Halios ordering rage was definitely a thing for me and others, and the negativity of that far outweighed any exclusivity enjoyment I've felt with any of my SFs (which have dwindled down from three to one).

So, in sum, I think it was wise of you to prepare for a sprint just in case, but I'm glad we've all had some time to think about whether to get in on the preorder or not.

More importantly, congrats again on the preorder and milestone 



boatswain said:


> If I recall right the series 3 Seaforth had a longer preorder open time of a week or so to determine production numbers. So I think relative to other HALIOS runs it was pretty big. As the fairwind has the same numbers as the series 3 SF I suppose it stands to reason that there are more of these to go around. But as others have said I think there hasn't been a lot of pre hype on this order window. I don't believe the HALIOS IG page even mentions it. I suppose word may start getting out now through various channels and then they may get snapped up. . . .
> 
> Going though the models I think my fave is the grey sapphire 12 hour as It fits best with the bidirectional bezel. . . .
> 
> ...


Concurred. My suspicion is that he's genuinely been trying to avoid the release rage that happened with SF I, II, and GMT, about which he's always been apologetic rather than "too bad for you"ish.

His ethos has always seemed to be getting attractive, well speced, everyday sports watches into the hands of enthusiasts at reasonable prices, rather than being the Rolex of the affordable sphere.

I for one appreciate his seeming commitment to egalitarianism, versus an alternative approach for which he could have opted. That is, keeping numbers smaller than demand to justify a significant increase in asking price.

I likewise suspect that the rest of these will get snapped up soon enough as press pops up and availability announcements otherwise became more widely disseminated.

I'm not too surprised to hear of your Slate Grey preference given your affinity for the Sunburst Grey SF as a potential compliment to your Sunburst Blue and Abyss Blue 

About the hour hand, I feel mixed. But I think I appreciate his avoidance of a thick hour hand that could have come across as snowflake-ish, which helps maintain some distance between this and a Tudor Sub/Pelagos. It seems he opted for an hour hand that matches the cardinal crosshair indices rather than the square indices (versus the hybrid pairing that a snowflake hand would visually achieve).

I also chuckled about his stated inspiration for the long-ish angular lugs on this: his nostalgia for the Lamborghini Countach 

https://gearpatrol.com/2020/04/01/halios-watches-jason-lim-interview/



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HamnJam (Nov 27, 2015)

A big congrats to all those that snagged a Fairwind.

A tiny correction, SFI was not bonkers. I remember some of the variants lasting weeks. 

After the publicity that came around with 1st run, it became what we know today.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

HamnJam said:


> A big congrats to all those that snagged a Fairwind.
> 
> A tiny correction, SFI was not bonkers. I remember some of the variants lasting weeks.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the memory refresher. The SF didn't cross my radar until the lead up to SF II, so I inadvertently lumped SF I along with II and GMT.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

boatswain said:


> Happy ordering everyone.
> 
> I think I will sit this one out for now. But I sure will enjoy seeing these roll in in a couple months.
> 
> It would be great if HALIOS popped up more photos from different angles of the watches too on the website to help folks get a good read on the watch before ordering.


I've sent him a message asking for the same thing. He saud he would work on getting them out.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

HamnJam said:


> A big congrats to all those that snagged a Fairwind.
> 
> A tiny correction, SFI was not bonkers. I remember some of the variants lasting weeks.
> 
> ...


true! Pre-SF1 and the Hodinkee effect which was right around the W&W Windup event.....most Halios sold like any other micro. Even pre-owned values were fairly normal. That being said the SF is a really really good design that deserves the attention it has gotten. His blog post alludes to an other run of SF later this year which is supposed to have some incremental improvements? Hmmm....


----------



## 92gli (Nov 18, 2011)

Silly me, I thought when he opened up the site for orders the watches would be ready to ship.


----------



## jcartw20 (May 7, 2016)

Man was it tough to decide on a configuration yesterday. Can't help but wish the orange-tipped second hand was a constant through all the colors. To me the mint used on the grey just doesn't pop in such an interesting, unexpected way. I even found pictures yesterday where it seems earlier prototypes used the orange + gray. Oh well, looking forward to seeing how they all look when the wristies eventually start.


----------



## PartyBees (Jul 19, 2019)

boatswain said:


> It would be great if HALIOS popped up more photos from different angles of the watches too on the website to help folks get a good read on the watch before ordering.


I wish I could remember who took these so I could give credit, but here are some alternate angles of the universa/fairwind case.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

PartyBees said:


> I wish I could remember who took these so I could give credit, but here are some alternate angles of the universa/fairwind case.
> 
> [/ATTACH=CONFIG]15116899[/ATTACH]
> 
> [/ATTACH=CONFIG]15116901[/ATTACH]


Much appreciated.

Just for the contrast:



















Source: https://twobrokewatchsnobs.com/field-testing-halios-seaforth-roatan-honduras/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guysmiles (Feb 16, 2012)

jcartw20 said:


> Man was it tough to decide on a configuration yesterday. Can't help but wish the orange-tipped second hand was a constant through all the colors. To me the mint used on the grey just doesn't pop in such an interesting, unexpected way. I even found pictures yesterday where it seems earlier prototypes used the orange + gray. Oh well, looking forward to seeing how they all look when the wristies eventually start.


Completely agree with this! I went with the grey anyhow - the blue was a bit too playful for me.


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Exciting news per the newsletter! Looks like the clasp will have a quick adjust mechanism.


----------



## winstoda (Jun 20, 2012)

househalfman said:


> Exciting news per the newsletter! Looks like the clasp will have a quick adjust mechanism.


Also explained the unexpected free shipping some of us received.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## DiegoCastellanos (May 13, 2016)

Love the new photos! The only thing I don't love is the domed crystal with the flat bezel. I normally like my bezels to be slightly convex. The bracelet looks awesome though! Hopefully it doesn't have sharp edges.


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

DiegoCastellanos said:


> Love the new photos! The only thing I don't love is the domed crystal with the flat bezel. I normally like my bezels to be slightly convex. The bracelet looks awesome though! Hopefully it doesn't have sharp edges.


Agreed definitely appreciate the new photos. I'm really happy that I selected the 12-hour blue. The one little niggle I'm finding are the longer lugs. Doesn't look too bad on it's bracelet (which looks awesome and love the quick adjust btw) but on a strap they are accentuated maybe a little too much for my taste. That's ok though, I'm a more of a bracelet guy anyway.


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

Double post


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Are there new photos that show different angles out?


----------



## inlieu (Dec 23, 2012)

winstoda said:


> Also explained the unexpected free shipping some of us received.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


And the 12-hour steel bezel.



boatswain said:


> Are there new photos that show different angles out?


They were in the newsletter that was sent to those who signed up for the pre-order. Hopefully the website will be updated with them soon too.

https://mcusercontent.com/f939fe0ca...5c611.jpg?mc_cid=af61fe1474&mc_eid=8e21d9b756
https://mcusercontent.com/f939fe0ca...ebd23.jpg?mc_cid=af61fe1474&mc_eid=8e21d9b756
https://mcusercontent.com/f939fe0ca...f7591.jpg?mc_cid=af61fe1474&mc_eid=8e21d9b756
https://mcusercontent.com/f939fe0ca...8033a.jpg?mc_cid=af61fe1474&mc_eid=8e21d9b756
https://mcusercontent.com/f939fe0ca...a2924.jpg?mc_cid=af61fe1474&mc_eid=8e21d9b756
https://mcusercontent.com/f939fe0ca...2cfea.jpg?mc_cid=af61fe1474&mc_eid=8e21d9b756
https://mcusercontent.com/f939fe0ca...dee4b.jpg?mc_cid=af61fe1474&mc_eid=8e21d9b756
https://mcusercontent.com/f939fe0ca...a7c28.jpg?mc_cid=af61fe1474&mc_eid=8e21d9b756
https://mcusercontent.com/f939fe0ca...9b55a.jpg?mc_cid=af61fe1474&mc_eid=8e21d9b756
https://mcusercontent.com/f939fe0ca...91af7.jpg?mc_cid=af61fe1474&mc_eid=8e21d9b756
https://mcusercontent.com/f939fe0ca...2c96c.jpg?mc_cid=af61fe1474&mc_eid=8e21d9b756


----------



## Rower (Feb 26, 2020)

Thank you! Us Europeans didn’t get this yet!
Looks amazing! I’m so excited for this (first Halios). Also I love the blue and I think it looks awesome on the strap as well. But that bracelet is fantastic. Yay! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)




----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Thanks for sharing 

I like that clasp. 

It's so refreshing to see some brands coming out with their own clasps. I've heard developing and producing a clasp can be very expensive compared to the rest of the watch.


----------



## Rower (Feb 26, 2020)

Agreed. Looks great. And I also like that he’s trying to do something new.
I for one also like longer lugs. Especially when I’m going under 40.... but I’m also a bigger wrist, 19cm (7.5in) about... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gomphosis (Jun 10, 2019)

Now that we are seeing more pics of the Fairwind I'd be curious to know what others are thinking as far as strap vs. bracelet? This will be my first Halios purchase but as I've scrolled though Seaforth pics I've seen some really nice straps. I'm looking forward to the bracelet but would also be interested in a leather or canvas strap. I've got 3-4 months to look at some options. I'm wide open to suggestions. Thanks.


----------



## Rower (Feb 26, 2020)

Does it also come with a strap?
I’ve been looking at Erika’s Originals. Both for this but also for another watch. They are pricey though... She’s great! Great service.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

Bracelet looks similar to the lorier bracelets. Clean and edgy.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## s.z (May 3, 2017)

Micro adjust system of the bracelet seem to be the same as the ginault bracelet has, right ? Can anybody see it in these pictures?
I suppose better in quality, but I mean the principle of how it works


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

After reading Jason’s email to preorderers, I’m still content with my preorder to allow for checking out the watch in the metal.

I liked the “why” for his approach to the preorder window thus far. 

I was excited to see the news about the quick-adjust clasp, as I couldn’t remember whether I had seen him comment earlier that such wasn’t going to be offered.

Aesthetically, I think the watch and bracelet generally look good/intriguing from the various new angles that he provided.

Some things about which I’m “reserving judgment,” though:

Handset:

I’m still not 100% on whether the hands seem the right length relative to other dial elements. 

Case back: 

I had a “meh” reaction to the case back shot. I’m cool with minimal case backs, but the large text size (without more) isn’t doing much for me at first glance. But it may just be the macro shot exaggerating things. 

Crystal:

I concur with the other comment that I might have preferred a more angular boxed crystal to the rounded one he is using. 

Lugs/bracelet:

The long lugs remind me of O&W watches. Fortunately, here, the overall dimensions and l2l are smaller. But Jason and I have the same size wrist (6.5”), and the watch appears about at his max, so I still need to see in person whether the watch wears too big for my taste. 

At a quick glance, I too had the reaction that the watch seemed to pair best with the bracelet. And that the bracelet looked Lorier-esque.

I can’t remember whether I had read a previous comment from Jason about double spring bar holes on each side (à la O&W). But the shots of (a) the spring bar position in the metal end links and (b) leather strap position, suggest to my eye that there’s only a single set of spring bar holes on each side, and they’re a ways out from the case. 

The lack of drilled lugs was also something that stood out to me.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## s.z (May 3, 2017)

Is that a button for microadjust ?


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

s.z said:


> Is that a button for microadjust ?


Clasp looks most similar to the cward quick adjust.

I have 3 of the main examples on the market for quick adjust clasps (ginault, cward, Monta).

I'd say the ginault is the best and the cward and Monta are a close second.

Will be interesting to see how this compares based on reviews.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

valuewatchguy said:


> true! Pre-SF1 and the Hodinkee effect which was right around the W&W Windup event.....most Halios sold like any other micro. Even pre-owned values were fairly normal. That being said the SF is a really really good design that deserves the attention it has gotten. His blog post alludes to an other run of SF later this year which is supposed to have some incremental improvements? Hmmm....


Yes I wonder what the improvement is, I hope it includes a bracelet and he then sells bracelets for previous models. I still enjoy the heck out of my gen 2, I went nimbus grey because I figured it would be easier to get but I couldn't be happier with it.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## 92gli (Nov 18, 2011)

This is very very nice.


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

s.z said:


> Is that a button for microadjust ?


Sure looks like a button so it might be closer to an omega in operation than to a ginault or a cward.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

What was the reason given in the newsletter for no steel 12 hour?


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

boatswain said:


> What was the reason given in the newsletter for no steel 12 hour?


"I've seen a steel bezel with 12-hour markings. What happened to that one?
I felt that 3 bezel options was plenty so the steel 12-hour was left out of this series."

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

mplsabdullah said:


> "I've seen a steel bezel with 12-hour markings. What happened to that one?
> I felt that 3 bezel options was plenty so the steel 12-hour was left out of this series."
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


Thanks


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

JLS36 said:


> Yes I wonder what the improvement is, I hope it includes a bracelet and he then sells bracelets for previous models. I still enjoy the heck out of my gen 2, I went nimbus grey because I figured it would be easier to get but I couldn't be happier with it.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


He's mentioned in the past that the changes he will make would be modifying the bezel, caseback, dial and crown.

There's always hope for a bracelet, but I wouldn't hold my breath. Everytime I've seen him respond to someone mentioning a Seaforth bracelet he said there won't be one. But who know, anything can happen in this crazy time were living in!

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

This looks to be a fantastic watch. His attention to detail is so good. I also like that he doesn’t use the design by committee approach or feel the need to check every WIS box. 

The engraving on the clasp looks really sharp. The bevels on the bracelet work perfectly with the case. And the domed glass is a nice upgrade to the box crystals he used on the C4th. 

I ordered blue/blue-dive but feel drawn to grey/grey-12hr .......just waiting on dial pics.


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

Does it bother you that the blue featured in the newsletter looks nothing like the blue on the website?



dsquared24 said:


> ...










vs.


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

I would hazard a guess that's just lighting for each photo. The Abyss Blue Seaforth was very different depending on the lighting.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

valuewatchguy said:


> This looks to be a fantastic watch. His attention to detail is so good. I also like that he doesn't use the design by committee approach or feel the need to check every WIS box.
> 
> The engraving on the clasp looks really sharp. The bevels on the bracelet work perfectly with the case. And the domed glass is a nice upgrade to the box crystals he used on the C4th.
> 
> I ordered blue/blue-dive but feel drawn to grey/grey-12hr .......just waiting on dial pics.


I'm really a sucker for grey dials and he does grey almost better than anyone.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

redhed18 said:


> Does it bother you that the blue featured in the newsletter looks nothing like the blue on the website?
> 
> View attachment 15130497
> 
> ...


Just guessing nut maybe it's lighting. He's pretty responsive to those type of questions.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## AdrianGrf12 (Mar 20, 2020)

redhed18 said:


> Does it bother you that the blue featured in the newsletter looks nothing like the blue on the website?
> 
> View attachment 15130497
> 
> ...


I prefer the second blue, featured on their website.


----------



## AdrianGrf12 (Mar 20, 2020)

winstoda said:


> Also explained the unexpected free shipping some of us received.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


How does one get free shipping?


----------



## winstoda (Jun 20, 2012)

AdrianGrf12 said:


> How does one get free shipping?


Was accidental. Earliest orders were placed before he clicked the button on his side to charge appropriately.


----------



## AdrianGrf12 (Mar 20, 2020)

PartyBees said:


> I wish I could remember who took these so I could give credit, but here are some alternate angles of the universa/fairwind case.
> 
> View attachment 15116899
> 
> ...


Were these prototype samples sent to his customers?


----------



## AdrianGrf12 (Mar 20, 2020)

ck2k01 said:


> After reading Jason's email to preorderers, I'm still content with my preorder to allow for checking out the watch in the metal.
> 
> I liked the "why" for his approach to the preorder window thus far.
> 
> ...


I have put my money down on the pre-order a few days ago. But never got any news letter. How do one sign up for the new letter? nothing on his webpage.


----------



## bricem13 (Apr 6, 2010)

Might be the only one but i have the feeling the left side on this picture is not well machined. Any thought?









Envoyé de mon Mi A2 Lite en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## dg8dg7 (Jul 28, 2019)

bricem13 said:


> Might be the only one but i have the feeling the left side on this picture is not well machined. Any thought?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No you are bang on. That side profile is completely disproportionate in its angle from the case to the lug ends. That would drive me nuts if that was a final version I received.

Sent from my LG-H933 using Tapatalk


----------



## s.z (May 3, 2017)

What you are referring to is probably a 1,5mm gap between coin edge bezel and case, part of design to make it more delicate


----------



## DiegoCastellanos (May 13, 2016)

bricem13 said:


> Might be the only one but i have the feeling the left side on this picture is not well machined. Any thought?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like the lighting to me.


----------



## DiegoCastellanos (May 13, 2016)

s.z said:


> What you are referring to is probably a 1,5mm gap between coin edge bezel and case, part of design to make it more delicate


He's referring to the bottom edge of the mid case, not the bezel.


----------



## Baramats (Dec 22, 2019)

I hope that is an effect due to the lighting from different angles that reflect different light sources from the upper and lower surfaces in this photo. It comes off as very asymmetric and strange but I do not think it is any more than that.


----------



## s.z (May 3, 2017)

This is still a prototype..light or bad machining, pretty sure in real life watches everything will be well machined ! 
I’ve had 4 Halios watches, and only one had issue that I found after year of everyday use, and I absolutely love this exact watch


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

bricem13 said:


> Might be the only one but i have the feeling the left side on this picture is not well machined. Any thought?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Prototypes I assume they don't finish them perfectly

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## 3005 (Apr 10, 2015)

I still don't see it.


----------



## pinkybrain (Oct 26, 2011)

bricem13 said:


> Might be the only one but i have the feeling the left side on this picture is not well machined. Any thought?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


IMHO if stuff like that bothers you, you probably need to spend more than $800 on a watch. Not sure where the cases are finished. I have found $700 entry level Swiss watches to be generally better finished than $700 Hong Kong microbrands, but as always there are exceptions.


----------



## inlieu (Dec 23, 2012)

AdrianGrf12 said:


> I have put my money down on the pre-order a few days ago. But never got any news letter. How do one sign up for the new letter? nothing on his webpage.


Before the pre-order went live, there was a place on the Fairwind page to join the list for that watch. I would assume that you have placed your order, you should be receiving all future updates.


----------



## AdrianGrf12 (Mar 20, 2020)

pinkybrain said:


> IMHO if stuff like that bothers you, you probably need to spend more than $800 on a watch. Not sure where the cases are finished. I have found $700 entry level Swiss watches to be generally better finished than $700 Hong Kong microbrands, but as always there are exceptions.


 My experience is the opposite. For me micro-brands in general offer better quality than Swiss brands at the same price range.


----------



## cody.rioux (Apr 8, 2020)

AdrianGrf12 said:


> My experience is the opposite. For me micro-brands in general offer better quality than Swiss brands at the same price range.


Probably the case if you're shopping the really good microbrands, probably not the case if you're taking an average. Of course you always get to pick your brand so the average doesn't mean much.


----------



## Kennmlin74 (Mar 21, 2020)

It seems like the pre-order is still open. I thought I should be closed on Monday?


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

And it seems that all models are still available. This is great news, everyone seems to be getting what they want.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

It’s curious as it seems there has been no loud public launch yet. Certainly not the rush of the past but it seems that the for the Seaforth 3 and now the fairwind there has been lots of opportunity. I suppose this is to give those that subscribed for notifications a good long crack at getting one. 

I am a bit curious that HALIOS hasn’t said any thing on IG yet though. I’m sure if they did the orders would fill up. It’s probably easier this way then get a mass flood. 

Or perhaps there is just less fervour for the fairwind. I’ve decided to sit this one out. Still a great watch that I would be happy to have but in the end I prefer the Seaforth so I will stick with that. 

I think it would be great to see a whole new model family after the fairwind/universa. The tropik, Seaforth and fairwind have close design language and it would be nice to see a fresh design up next.


----------



## pinkybrain (Oct 26, 2011)

I think it's the economic uncertainty caused by (coronavirus/hysteria/inset opinion here - the "It"). I was certainly looking forward to getting one, but due to the fallout from the It, I'm holding off on new watch (and other) purchases. The It could still take out a lot more of the economy than it already has. Hopefully things will return to normal soon and there will be a second launch.



boatswain said:


> It's curious as it seems there has been no loud public launch yet. Certainly not the rush of the past but it seems that the for the Seaforth 3 and now the fairwind there has been lots of opportunity. I suppose this is to give those that subscribed for notifications a good long crack at getting one.
> 
> I am a bit curious that HALIOS hasn't said any thing on IG yet though. I'm sure if they did the orders would fill up. It's probably easier this way then get a mass flood.
> 
> ...


----------



## mephisto (Jun 8, 2007)

nothing new to report, just excited for the blue 12hr i've ordered!


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

Just wanted to be sure, till when is the ordering open?


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)

until they've all sold I'd imagine


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

boatswain said:


> It's curious as it seems there has been no loud public launch yet. Certainly not the rush of the past but it seems that the for the Seaforth 3 and now the fairwind there has been lots of opportunity. I suppose this is to give those that subscribed for notifications a good long crack at getting one.





pinkybrain said:


> I think it's the economic uncertainty caused by (coronavirus/hysteria/inset opinion here - the "It"). Hopefully things will return to normal soon and there will be a second launch.


*FAQ: From the HALIOS email that went to pre-order participants on 5/14/20*



> *I can't find any information, announcements or media coverage on the pre-order outside of these emails. What is the reason for this?*
> You won't see any announcements until I can be fairly certain that all email subscribers have had a chance to think about a purchase decision comfortably and in a leisurely manner. Until then, I'll be releasing photos and information exclusively through these email updates to you. There is no secrecy around the info and photos contained herein but I wanted this process to be as easy as possible for people who took the trouble to register their interest and who've waited so long.


Looks like he is trying to eliminate the hard feelings that were so common during the last launches when they sold out in minutes.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Well I made a change to my order.

went from blue with sapphire dive bezel to grey with Steel dive bezel.......opposite end of the spectrum, I know!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

valuewatchguy said:


> Well I made a change to my order.
> 
> went from blue with sapphire dive bezel to grey with Steel dive bezel.......opposite end of the spectrum, I know!
> 
> View attachment 15160179


That's a beaut


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

I wish the hour hand had the same straight blade profile all the way to the centre as the minute hand...


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

Interesting that Jason will possibly be bringing a Halios Forum online. I think it's a great idea and will definitely be in there. Good place for all the questions and answers to be aggregated in one place.

Keep an eye on the Halios IG for more info. 
https://instagram.com/halioswatches?igshid=nwvvgqadt0q7


----------



## Baramats (Dec 22, 2019)

redhed18 said:


> I wish the hour hand had the same straight blade profile all the way to the centre as the minute hand...


And I am glad he did not  I like the way that there is different design aspects in all parts of the watch that you can notice with time. I like the Yema Superman design a lot and that watch has a lot going on. The superman has a similar layout for the hour and minute hands. There is plenty of alternatives that are more strict, like the Monta Triumph that I sold because it was so flat and boring.


----------



## jomal66 (Dec 3, 2010)

I also like the new hands. I recall him saying on some forum that he had to have them made in Switzerland because they were so technically challenging.
Now, a green seconds tip on a grey dial...that's another story.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

jomal66 said:


> I also like the new hands. I recall him saying on some forum that he had to have them made in Switzerland because they were so technically challenging.
> Now, a green seconds tip on a grey dial...that's another story.


I think his assembly is being done in Switzerland too so that makes sense that some parts were sourced there.


----------



## Awesom-O 4000 (Sep 20, 2018)

valuewatchguy said:


> Well I made a change to my order.
> 
> went from blue with sapphire dive bezel to grey with Steel dive bezel.......opposite end of the spectrum, I know!
> 
> View attachment 15160179


I think this would look incredible with a Cordovan #8 strap.


----------



## quantum_pony (Jun 2, 2020)

Does anyone know how long it took after the initial Seaforth release to release the second edition?
I'm really on the fence about preordering the Fairwind. I love the design, and I've been thinking about buying my first higher quality watch (coming from a Seiko snkl41) for a while now, but I'm a little hesitant since I'm used to having a date window on my watch, and $800 is a lot of money if it turns out I can't live without a date window.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

not bad at all!!!


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

valuewatchguy said:


> not bad at all!!!
> 
> [/ATTACH=CONFIG]15182499[/ATTACH]


Nice

A thicker NATO seems to fill the long lug space well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

The mint arrow tip matches the c3 very nicely. I'd enjoy that


----------



## quantum_pony (Jun 2, 2020)

dsquared24 said:


> View attachment 15123235


The lugs seem to be pushing the stitches on the strap outwards. Am I seeing this right?


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

I'm trying to trust him on long lug-gate.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jomal66 (Dec 3, 2010)

It looks like that strap is fixed to the "upper" set of holes - probably because it's a thinner style. If it was on the lower holes, it would work better with the stitching- but the gap would be huge.


----------



## guysmiles (Feb 16, 2012)

valuewatchguy said:


> not bad at all!!!
> 
> View attachment 15182499


Thanks for sharing - I think this confirms for me not to change my options. Where did you find the image?


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

DirtyHarrie said:


>





valuewatchguy said:


> not bad at all!!!
> 
> View attachment 15182499





quantum_pony said:


> The lugs seem to be pushing the stitches on the strap outwards. Am I seeing this right?





ck2k01 said:


> I'm trying to trust him on long lug-gate.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you look at the side profile picture you can see that the spring bar sets well into the long lugs. The end of the leather strap is not far from the case at all. I don't think you'll get the dreaded strap gap of say a Seiko Sumo.

Secondly this is a Haveston strap and they tend to be a little thicker and bulkier than other natos, so its possible that this strap is ever so slightly wider than 20mm and creating this effect of squeezing the strap.

I think the long lugs is a bit of an optical illusion because they don't look long in most pics.


----------



## quantum_pony (Jun 2, 2020)

valuewatchguy said:


> If you look at the side profile picture you can see that the spring bar sets well into the long lugs. The end of the leather strap is not far from the case at all. I don't think you'll get the dreaded strap gap of say a Seiko Sumo.


I'm just slightly worried this style of leather straps (with a the stiches on each side), would get damaged by the lugs (the stiches would get stretched out if you see what I mean).


----------



## quantum_pony (Jun 2, 2020)

Vintageautomatic said:


> Thoughts on the price for Europe? 899 Euros plus postage - someone said it was $775 dollars in US - why the big mark-up? Can't just be taxes?


I'm in europe and I just see $840.00 ($775 + $65 for shipping) at the checkout (I haven't pressed "pay now" yet though). Did that markup just appear on your bill after you payed?


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

guysmiles said:


> Thanks for sharing - I think this confirms for me not to change my options. Where did you find the image?


instagram page of Forasec (Halios's European Distributor)


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

quantum_pony said:


> I'm just slightly worried this style of leather straps (with a the stiches on each side), would get damaged by the lugs (the stiches would get stretched out if you see what I mean).


I guess I hadn't thought of that and I have had several of this style strap and treated them very indiscriminantly over the years on a variety of watches. I have yet see the threading come loose on any strap. The edges may fray and the leather may wear prematurely but the stitching has never been an issue, for me.


----------



## quantum_pony (Jun 2, 2020)

quantum_pony said:


> I'm in europe and I just see $840.00 ($775 + $65 for shipping) at the checkout (I haven't pressed "pay now" yet though). Did that markup just appear on your bill after you payed?


Nevermind, I just found out that the increased price is when you buy it from forasec.com, who are the European distributors for Halios, since they have to include a 21% tax. 
(I don't know how to edit a comment that I already posted.)


----------



## AdrianGrf12 (Mar 20, 2020)

valuewatchguy said:


> If you look at the side profile picture you can see that the spring bar sets well into the long lugs. The end of the leather strap is not far from the case at all. I don't think you'll get the dreaded strap gap of say a Seiko Sumo.
> 
> Secondly this is a Haveston strap and they tend to be a little thicker and bulkier than other natos, so its possible that this strap is ever so slightly wider than 20mm and creating this effect of squeezing the strap.
> 
> I think the long lugs is a bit of an optical illusion because they don't look long in most pics.


I wonder if it's feasible to have two lug hole position, like the holes on a belt. We can choose which to use depending on the strap/bracelet combo.


----------



## jeeeeefff (Sep 6, 2018)

Yes, Ming has done that on their watches. 1 set of holes for curved end bracelets, 1 for straight lugs.


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

Time keeps marching on...ward to August!


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

jeeeeefff said:


> Yes, Ming has done that on their watches. 1 set of holes for curved end bracelets, 1 for straight lugs.


I think O&W has done it too since they tend to use long lugs.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jomal66 (Dec 3, 2010)

Jason has already confirmed that both models will have 2 sets of lug holes: "upper" for thinner straps, "lower" for thick straps.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

That’s a great detail. 

I’ve been wearing a watch recently that has two bar positions and it’s great.


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

jomal66 said:


> Jason has already confirmed that both models will have 2 sets of lug holes: "upper" for thinner straps, "lower" for thick straps.


I think the main reasoning behind the two sets of lug holes is that the holes required for the bracelet end links were much father from the case then usual. So a second set closer to the case were made for straps.

I could be 100% wrong, but that was my understanding.


----------



## jomal66 (Dec 3, 2010)

I believe you are right- in that everything was derived from the bracelet design. Adding a 2nd set of holes was a smart idea though. Otherwise, you'd have a giant gap (like on the Nomos Club) when using a strap.


----------



## jimsauer (May 22, 2015)

The Universa page on HaliosWatches.com still says "CURRENTLY IN PRODUCTION; EXPECTED RELEASE: Q2 2020" ... anyone want to bet as to whether or not they go on sale in the next week? I'd love it if it happened, but I'd bet against it.


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

jimsauer said:


> The Universa page on HaliosWatches.com still says "CURRENTLY IN PRODUCTION; EXPECTED RELEASE: Q2 2020" ... anyone want to bet as to whether or not they go on sale in the next week? I'd love it if it happened, but I'd bet against it.


No, the Fairwind are coming in August and Jason said that they are releasing before the universa.

Probably just didn't update the site.


----------



## kaps_new (Jul 8, 2019)

Thank you for this awesome thread. It was so helpful to decide and be impressed by halios 

I ordered my first Halios watch yesterday. The blue 12-hr. This is a cheaper watch in my collection and I am looking to have it as my daily wear. Super excited about it 

Wondering if any of you have strap recommendations for a leather strap. I don't have any watch on leather or nato, all metal ones. Also if you can educate me on which strap size to buy etc, I would love to be ready with it by the time the watch arrives


----------



## kaps_new (Jul 8, 2019)

Thank you for this awesome thread. It was so helpful to decide and be impressed by halios 

I ordered my first Halios watch yesterday. The blue 12-hr. This is a cheaper watch in my collection and I am looking to have it as my daily wear. Super excited about it 

Wondering if any of you have strap recommendations for a leather strap. I don't have any watch on leather or nato, all metal ones. Also if you can educate me on which strap size to buy etc, I would love to be ready with it by the time the watch arrives


----------



## jjmc87 (Apr 12, 2020)

kaps_new said:


> Thank you for this awesome thread. It was so helpful to decide and be impressed by halios
> 
> I ordered my first Halios watch yesterday. The blue 12-hr. This is a cheaper watch in my collection and I am looking to have it as my daily wear. Super excited about it
> 
> Wondering if any of you have strap recommendations for a leather strap. I don't have any watch on leather or nato, all metal ones. Also if you can educate me on which strap size to buy etc, I would love to be ready with it by the time the watch arrives


I recently ordered a shell cordovan strap from Veblenist and I would highly recommend! They're made to order so you can customise the length, style etc etc, great leather selection and quite a few unique ones too.

Clover straps is also highly regarded here, style wise they're more on the rugged end of the spectrum.

You'll want a 20mm lug width for your Fairwind also.

Enjoy!


----------



## DanKoR0 (Dec 4, 2015)

kaps_new said:


> Thank you for this awesome thread. It was so helpful to decide and be impressed by halios
> 
> I ordered my first Halios watch yesterday. The blue 12-hr. This is a cheaper watch in my collection and I am looking to have it as my daily wear. Super excited about it
> 
> Wondering if any of you have strap recommendations for a leather strap. I don't have any watch on leather or nato, all metal ones. Also if you can educate me on which strap size to buy etc, I would love to be ready with it by the time the watch arrives


I discovered Delugs recently and I'm a big fan. I've only purchased one of his straps so far (a Horween Chromexcel side-stitch that lives on my Seaforth), but it's great and I definitely plan to buy more. The website has lots of good info about the specific leather used so you can get a good sense for the feel/texture of the strap before you buy.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

DanKoR0 said:


> I discovered Delugs recently and I'm a big fan. I've only purchased one of his straps so far (a Horween Chromexcel side-stitch that lives on my Seaforth), but it's great and I definitely plan to buy more. The website has lots of good info about the specific leather used so you can get a good sense for the feel/texture of the strap before you buy.


His standard sizing is a little small for a 7.25 wrist and custom lengths take weeks to make. Check your measurements carefully before ordering from DeLugs.


----------



## kaps_new (Jul 8, 2019)

Thank you. Checking out Delugs and Veblenist. 

Another question, should I expect some communication from Halios before the watch ships? I don't think I have gotten anything except the initial order confirmation


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

Yeah, you should hear from him.

Gonna be a long wait til August though!


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

Quick update on the Halios site:


----------



## clerkpalmer (Dec 12, 2012)

help me decide: torn between grey colored bezel or silver bezel. I started with the colored but the silver one is growing on me.


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

clerkpalmer said:


> help me decide: torn between grey colored bezel or silver bezel. I started with the colored but the silver one is growing on me.


Metal bezels are indestructible

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bbgbg19 (Aug 10, 2019)

I had chosen a sapphire bezel initially but I'm probably gonna switch to steel. I also love the fact that the fairwind uses a full steel bezel as opposed to a bezel insert. Cool look!


----------



## bbgbg19 (Aug 10, 2019)

DirtyHarrie said:


> Yeah, you should hear from him.
> 
> Gonna be a long wait til August though!


it's a cruel (cruel) cruel summer..!


----------



## jfdupuis (Jun 14, 2009)

Any insider info as to when this will be available for shipping? I know he said August, but I'm curious to see if that is still the case.


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

18 more days until August


----------



## jfdupuis (Jun 14, 2009)

Hehh true enough. I have a birthday coming at the end of August and I was wondering if the target of an August shipping date was still in place


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

jfdupuis said:


> Hehh true enough. I have a birthday coming at the end of August and I was wondering if the target of an August shipping date was still in place


The target is definitely still in place. But with so much up in the air around the world, it might end up being September. Fingers crossed for August though.


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

For those of you with orders in, check your email inbox. Jason just sent out an update. 

Some good news, some bad news.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Indeed. 

The short of it: 

Estimated shipping circa third week of August on a suede strap. 

Bracelet then will ship separately circa September or October—with either a novel quick-adjust clasp mechanism (if Jason ultimately proves satisfied with it), or else a fallback glidelock-style mechanism (which has already satisfied testing standards, but is less novel).


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

Personally I think Jason should take as long as need to get the clasp to exactly where he wants it. Especially if the watch head on a strap is shipping in August. I don't mind waiting a bit longer to have a perfect clasp.


----------



## jfdupuis (Jun 14, 2009)

Good to know! Now to order or not to order that is the question!

Sent from my SM-A505W using Tapatalk


----------



## kaps_new (Jul 8, 2019)

Awesome email this morning. I don't mind waiting on the strap at all.

Wondering if I should alter my choice though. Currently getting the 12-hour ceramic bezel. Wish there was a 12-hour steel one. I do want the dual time zone functionality but like the look of steel


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

So I guess there is still time to get in on this run.
^I agree id also prefer a 12 hour steel bezel over diver


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Certainly seems like all the options are still available.


----------



## KingKF1221 (Mar 6, 2020)

DirtyHarrie said:


> For those of you with orders in, check your email inbox. Jason just sent out an update.
> 
> Some good news, some bad news.


I didn't get any email update weird.


----------



## KingKF1221 (Mar 6, 2020)

bbgbg19 said:


> it's a cruel (cruel) cruel summer..!


oh it certainly is! really want to see these soon!


----------



## bbgbg19 (Aug 10, 2019)

DuckaDiesel said:


> ^I agree id also prefer a 12 hour steel bezel over diver


I'm sure one will become available in a future series of fairwinds; I think the had a 12h steel bezel on display at windup SF last year. I kept going back and forth but I think I'm going to stick with the 12h sapphire bezel this time, and then swap over to a 12h steel when the future release happens.

As an aside, I've got a Fluco suede strap and it's super nice. With a 12h bezel and a suede strap, the fairwind goes from capable diver to a really cool everyday adventure watch, especially given its relatively modest sizing. Seems like we're getting close, I'm super pumped..!


----------



## erasershavings (Feb 5, 2009)

I hope this would be helpful to those who ordered the bathyl blue 
Best strap match i could find on the complementary colour wheel. open to other suggestions!

free image hosting sites


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

August has finally arrived! The countdown is on!


----------



## Pogo247 (May 11, 2020)

erasershavings said:


> I hope this would be helpful to those who ordered the bathyl blue
> Best strap match i could find on the complementary colour wheel. open to other suggestions!
> 
> free image hosting sites


What website is that for the colour wheel? Looks really interesting!

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## guysmiles (Feb 16, 2012)

DirtyHarrie said:


> August has finally arrived! The countdown is on!


Has a date been posted yet? I didn't see any updates. Thanks!


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

guysmiles said:


> Has a date been posted yet? I didn't see any updates. Thanks!


3rd week of August. No exact date though.


----------



## Araziza (Apr 24, 2015)

Any idea whether this will ever get a date window version?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

Araziza said:


> Any idea whether this will ever get a date window version?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Possibly on the second run. The Seaforth gen 2 had a date window.

That will most likely be next year.


----------



## watch_i_geek (Jul 4, 2015)

I probably screwed up when I signed up for the email notification, but strangely I didn't get an email. Luckily I stumbled onto the preorder page while browsing around. I was surprised that it didn't sell out in like 2 seconds. Not sure if that is suggestive of a low demand, or a very large expected supply. Anyway, I was really drawn to the steel diver bezel, so I pushed the trigger on that. Good luck everyone, I'm really looking forward to this one


----------



## KingKF1221 (Mar 6, 2020)

DirtyHarrie said:


> Possibly on the second run. The Seaforth gen 2 had a date window.
> 
> That will most likely be next year.


I would be excited to see how Jason does the date version.


----------



## erasershavings (Feb 5, 2009)

Pogo247 said:


> What website is that for the colour wheel? Looks really interesting!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


here ya go mate



https://www.canva.com/colors/color-wheel/


----------



## brianinCA (Jan 13, 2014)

Preordered the new Raven Trekker, so I am passing on the Fairwind, but looking forward to the Universa!


----------



## jjmc87 (Apr 12, 2020)

New shot of the universa for anyone who's interested (I don't think it has it's own thread yet?)


__
http://instagr.am/p/CDe4JZ4nWOZ/


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

Possibly 5 days until it's Fairwind time 

Wonder if they will actually start shipping next week.


----------



## monsters (Mar 28, 2010)

Still thinking about the Fairwind... has anybody actually seen pictures of the quick adjust mechanism yet? Will probably also pick up the Universa after this (if I get the opportunity).... any word if the quick adjust will be on that also?


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

monsters said:


> Still thinking about the Fairwind... has anybody actually seen pictures of the quick adjust mechanism yet? Will probably also pick up the Universa after this (if I get the opportunity).... any word if the quick adjust will be on that also?


Not the final version yet. Jason is still working on the final clasp production with the factory. The Fairwind will be shipping on a suede strap and then the bracelets will ship later in the year when complete.

Yes the Universa will come with the same quick adjust clasp.


----------



## Baramats (Dec 22, 2019)

Now we are getting closer, anyone recieved any notification of delivery yet?
I got the blue with ss bezel, but if it is as good as I hope for I will buy a grey+grey also.


----------



## Topper203 (Aug 13, 2020)

Man, I’ve been so torn about whether to jump in. Any mention about a second run of the seaforth gmt?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Topper203 said:


> Man, I've been so torn about whether to jump in. Any mention about a second run of the seaforth gmt?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I always had the sense that that was a one-and-done run, in part due to difficulty sourcing the movements :/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Topper203 (Aug 13, 2020)

ck2k01 said:


> I always had the sense that that was a one-and-done run, in part due to difficulty sourcing the movements :/
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was afraid you were going to say that 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Topper203 said:


> I was afraid you were going to say that
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hopefully I'm wrong. Maybe buried somewhere in the Instagram comments there's a more optimistic reply from Jason 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

Nah, I think you summed it up. It's all about finding movements. And plus theres so many other things in development (second round for Fairwind/Universa, another Seaforth series, high torque quartz watch) I'm not sure if he will return to the GMT unless he finds a "true" GMT movement.


----------



## Topper203 (Aug 13, 2020)

I've been trying to find one for sale that isn't ridiculously marked up in price, but no such luck so far 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

Topper203 said:


> I've been trying to find one for sale that isn't ridiculously marked up in price, but no such luck so far
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's the one downside. Resale is a little silly on Halios, especially low production models like the GMT.


----------



## Awesom-O 4000 (Sep 20, 2018)

Looking forward to some wrist shots this week.


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

Very exciting that it's almost time.

But I'm not holding my breath. It's 2020, so delays are unavoidable.


----------



## Awesom-O 4000 (Sep 20, 2018)

DirtyHarrie said:


> Very exciting that it's almost time.
> 
> But I'm not holding my breath. It's 2020, so delays are unavoidable.


He just shut down ordering on the website. It says he wants to ship pre-orders first. He must be ready.


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

Oh dang! You're right, great catch. This is definitely a good sign. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Pfunk3 (Aug 1, 2012)

Interested to see how these look in person. I want to like it, I think both look great with the 1 hour, but I don’t like long lugs

that said, the Seaforth is a homerun to me and I imagine they’re a similar size overall.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

That's good hearing!

Looking forward to seeing these land soon.

Happy waiting folks


----------



## zetaplus93 (Jul 22, 2013)

Unfortunately another delay folks. Check your emails...


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

New shot from insta. Best shot of the bracelet to date.










Looks like the lugs/end links fit criticism was taken to heart: the match/angling is now looking 

The bracelet overall is looking quite smart/sophisticated, with lots of angling and beveling. So much so that it almost has a riveted look to my eye (I dig it).

The clasp is looking interesting too. Perhaps a tad Monta-long? I'm guessing the most recent delay is due in part to Jason really wanting to get his own quick-adjust mechanism on here, since he's reportedly already done the R&D.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jfdupuis (Jun 14, 2009)

zetaplus93 said:


> Unfortunately another delay folks. Check your emails...


That sucks! I was on the fence about getting one, but I hate waiting so I decided to pass for now.

Sent from my SM-A505W using Tapatalk


----------



## Baramats (Dec 22, 2019)

zetaplus93 said:


> Unfortunately another delay folks. Check your emails...


I have an order in for the blue with steel dive bezel, but no email. What is the current info?


----------



## Awesom-O 4000 (Sep 20, 2018)

That latest pic looks great. I'm tempted to email Jason and ask him to open up ordering just for me!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

ck2k01 said:


> New shot from insta. Best shot of the bracelet to date.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Endlinks look great and that clasp looks nice and sleek 

The clasp maybe short than appears as the links are short so proportionally it may be fine.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I'm starting to get a funny feeling that I will get sucked back in once these land and more pics start coming out...


----------



## Knoc (Feb 10, 2012)

boatswain said:


> I'm starting to get a funny feeling that I will get sucked back in once these land and more pics start coming out...


Second this. Ha


----------



## guysmiles (Feb 16, 2012)

Wow that picture is great...the regret of cancelling my order last month is slowly creeping in...


----------



## monsters (Mar 28, 2010)

I think I will hold out for the Universa. I assume the preorder times for those are pushed back now that the Fairwind is experiencing bracelet issues...


----------



## Pogo247 (May 11, 2020)

Knoc said:


> Second this. Ha


Third this! 

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

Unfortunate about the delay, but I feel like these watches will be very satisfying to wear once they're in hand.


----------



## kevingrr (Sep 10, 2012)

I had to cancel my order - my business is dying due to covid. 

Really bummed after waiting so long to add a Halios, but I have a pretty great collection of other watches so I'm just trying to focus on that.

Can't wait to see more pictures and eager to see what kind of quick-adjust he came up with.


----------



## BA11 (Aug 8, 2020)

Update from Jason
Quick update today to adhere to my promise of keeping you all in the loop as we enter the proverbial home stretch. After some weeks of bombarding them with cajoling, whining, passive-aggressiveness, straight-up aggressiveness, reverse psychology and reverse-reverse psychology, *my assembly partner has committed to a wrap-up date of September 23, 2020*. I would love to have received a closer completion date, but this is the timeline that we are now working with.

Allow around 3 - 5 days on top of that for shipping to me in Canada. After that, I will perform my own QC and testing on each watch - I will work as quickly as possible without making any compromises. Shipping won't take long, as your Fairwind will be shipped using the fastest method possible (overnight service via Fedex or DHL, although the pandemic may result in an additional day or two being tacked on).


----------



## Gisae (Dec 30, 2012)

BA11 said:


> I will work as quickly as possible without making any compromises.


I do hope the quality is on par with his previous releases. My last experience with a Traska and this statement didn't really go well.

That said, can't wait for the watch to arrive (and the universa preorder to open)


----------



## sbena (Oct 28, 2008)

I’m looking forward to receiving the Bathyal Blue with sapphire diver.


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

The wait continues. Thanks a lot COVID


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Good communication even if the timeline isn't what's hoped for.

Hang in there folks I'm sure it will be worth it.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Although waiting sucks this wait seems due in part to covid but in bigger part to Jason being a perfectionist. I trust that guy, I think the end product is going to be amazing. Seems like he took some money out of his end to make a perfect watch. He seems to very concerned with delivering the best product for his customers even if it costs him a little scratch, and that's very uncommon. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## zetaplus93 (Jul 22, 2013)

Yeah, I’d rather wait a few weeks longer than having to get a dud and send it in for repairs. Doing it right the first time is the way to go.


----------



## KingKF1221 (Mar 6, 2020)

In Jason's latest email update he mentioned that Although Swiss government didn't put the hammer down, his assembly factory is only operating at 70% capacity. Does that mean these are assembled in Switzerland? Will the Fairwind be "Swiss Made" then?


----------



## KingKF1221 (Mar 6, 2020)

anyone know?


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

I don't remember exactly the requirements to be called "Swiss Made", but I have a feeling that Jason won't bother chasing that official designation. Just looking to get the quality assembly, not the label.

Edit: here are the requirements.

"At least 60% of the production costs of a watch taken as a whole must be Swiss-based."

"The movement must still contain at least 50% Swiss-made components in value (not in quantity) and at least 60% of the movement's production must be generated in Switzerland."

"Last but not least, it also specifies that the technical development of a 'Swiss Made' watch and movement must be carried out in Switzerland. Smart watches are also included for the first time."


----------



## KingKF1221 (Mar 6, 2020)

DirtyHarrie said:


> I don't remember exactly the requirements to be called "Swiss Made", but I have a feeling that Jason won't bother chasing that official designation. Just looking to get the quality assembly, not the label.
> 
> Edit: here are the requirements.
> 
> ...


This is true, I just recalled him saying something like that in his IG Live during the beginning of the pandemic when he was on with Justin from Monta.

But I wonder what is it that the assemblers in Swizerland can offer his past assembler in China couldn't as Fairwind seems like a rather basic diver watch which doesn't or shouldn't require any high level watchmaker's knowledge.


----------



## Avo (Mar 1, 2010)

Swiss assembly may have been tied to the movement purchase. Some years back, Christopher Ward switched from Asian assembly (I have one of these, it says "Swiss movt" on the dial) to Swiss assembly ("Swiss made") because the Swiss were cracking down on export of movements, ostensibly to prevent them from ending up in fake watches.


----------



## guysmiles (Feb 16, 2012)

Jason's latest Instagram post has me seriously reconsidering this watch (I had canceled it a couple months back). Debating between this and the Seiko SPB143...


----------



## evilnickwong (Dec 9, 2010)

guysmiles said:


> Jason's latest Instagram post has me seriously reconsidering this watch (I had canceled it a couple months back). Debating between this and the Seiko SPB143...


I was considering the same thing, but went with the Fairwind because I preferred the overall design. Seiko used to be a strong value contender, but since I wanted the blue dial SPB149, it was quite a lot more expensive than the Fairwind too. The final straw was when I looked at a bunch of the SPBs in a store and realized I'd still have to put up with potential alignment problems in the bezel.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

I love my SBDC101. A bit pricey for my blood, but I’m a sucker for the squared-lugs skin diver case shape and Seiko. And as someone who isn’t especially detail oriented and who has modded many a Seiko, I can put up with Seiko tolerance annoyances. 

I’m still on board for a blue 12-hour Fairwind. Though we’ll see what I think about the long lugs in terms of proportions and fit on my 6.5” wrist in person before deciding whether to keep it or flip it. I still think the overall design is quite attractive. And the bracelet and adjustable clasp collectively looks like it may be a winner when completed. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

While I succumbed to the lure of the seiko 143 as well, there is no doubt for me that the fairwind is a better value and you won't have to play roulette with the quality risk.

But it's not always about pure value either which is the fun of this hobby and passion. Lots to like and choose from these days from brands big and small.

Still looking forward to seeing these land and preparing to get sucked back in!


----------



## KingKF1221 (Mar 6, 2020)

what is the lug to lug for the Fairwind? 47mm?


----------



## KingKF1221 (Mar 6, 2020)

guysmiles said:


> Jason's latest Instagram post has me seriously reconsidering this watch (I had canceled it a couple months back). Debating between this and the Seiko SPB143...


If I remember correctly the lug to lug is 47mm, but do correct me if I am wrong. So could it just be that the lugs appears to be longer because the circular part of the case is smaller?


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

KingKF1221 said:


> If I remember correctly the lug to lug is 47mm, but do correct me if I am wrong. So could it just be that the lugs appears to be longer because the circular part of the case is smaller?


39mm case/48mm l2l. (Forgot myself so had to check Halios website.)

So curiously a mm longer than the Seaforth, and when coupled with a mm smaller case diameter, you get the / lugs concern.

But hopefully it all works in the metal 

We are getting some solid down turn of the lugs it looks.










I think Jason and I have the same wrist size (6.5"), and it looks like the Fairwind is about at his max.










Hopefully my wrist is just a smidge flatter, though it looks just about the same 

A 48mm l2l on me, though a seemingly flatter lug profile.



















vs. Seaforth's 40mm/47mm l2l (pretty close, just the shorter looking lugs given the wider case diameter):



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

Those curve down lugs are going to make the length bearable for sure. Can't wait to have it on my wrist!


----------



## Puckbw11 (Aug 21, 2011)

So are these all spoken for? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Puckbw11 said:


> So are these all spoken for?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't think so.

I believe the preorder has just been paused till those are shipped then it will reopen.

I don't believe any variant sold out so there should some available. 

Always worth an email to HALIOS as who knows maybe you can squeeze into the first round of shipping still.


----------



## guysmiles (Feb 16, 2012)

Disregard...


----------



## KingKF1221 (Mar 6, 2020)

ck2k01 said:


> 39mm case/48mm l2l. (Forgot myself so had to check Halios website.)
> 
> So curiously a mm longer than the Seaforth, and when coupled with a mm smaller case diameter, you get the / lugs concern.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the correction and the informed write up. I wonder what the design logic was behind the 39mm 48mm combo.

From the pictures which we have seen so far, it looks like there is a significant curve down of the lugs on the Fairwind, so also hoping that it will be just fine on the wrist/in the metal. And when set up with its bracelet, it looks amazing. REally do have that 90's Ferrari look.

May I ask what your wrist size is?


----------



## Aoi (Sep 9, 2019)

Are you guys going blue or gray? I was leaning towards blue but I keep seeing Tudor blue bays all over my feed. On the other hand gray looks flat?


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

KingKF1221 said:


> Thank you for the correction and the informed write up. I wonder what the design logic was behind the 39mm 48mm combo.
> 
> From the pictures which we have seen so far, it looks like there is a significant curve down of the lugs on the Fairwind, so also hoping that it will be just fine on the wrist/in the metal. And when set up with its bracelet, it looks amazing. REally do have that 90's Ferrari look.
> 
> May I ask what your wrist size is?


I seem to recall that Jason commented somewhere that he was inspired by the long angular profile of vintage 70s (or was it 80s?) Lamborghini. Which I read as a mix of compact, long, and angled elements. Quirky, but cool source of inspiration.



















As for my wrist size, a measly 6.5"



Aoi said:


> Are you guys going blue or gray? I was leaning towards blue but I keep seeing Tudor blue bays all over my feed. On the other hand gray looks flat?


Blue for me.

I quite like the gray-was my initial leaning-but I only had a really dark blue (abyss) and bright blue (think smurf) in my collection, so the mid-navy here seemed to fill a gap well. Or so I told myself as a rationalization 




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aoi (Sep 9, 2019)

I switched to blue.. hopefully it comes out before I change my mind again haha


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

Woo! Blue 12hr looks great. Can. Not. Wait.


----------



## guysmiles (Feb 16, 2012)

boatswain said:


> While I succumbed to the lure of the seiko 143 as well, there is no doubt for me that the fairwind is a better value and you won't have to play roulette with the quality risk.
> 
> But it's not always about pure value either which is the fun of this hobby and passion. Lots to like and choose from these days from brands big and small.
> 
> Still looking forward to seeing these land and preparing to get sucked back in!


I just succumbed to the lure of the Seiko 143...unsurprisingly due to your review!

But Jason posted a story to Instagram with a Fluco strap just today (see below).

Unrelated - I, with tail between the legs, had emailed Jason to see if I could 'uncancel' my order. Unfortunately he wasn't able to do that, but did say there will be availability once the pre-orders are shipped.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

guysmiles said:


> I just succumbed to the lure of the Seiko 143...unsurprisingly due to your review!
> 
> But Jason posted a story to Instagram with a Fluco strap just today (see below).
> 
> ...


Right on, congrats on the 143 but also sounds like there should be plenty of Fairwinds still to go around. 

That will be a great duo if you end up with both!


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

Hopefully we will be receiving a good news email in two days! Fingers crossed


----------



## Puckbw11 (Aug 21, 2011)

guysmiles said:


> I just succumbed to the lure of the Seiko 143...unsurprisingly due to your review!
> 
> But Jason posted a story to Instagram with a Fluco strap just today (see below).
> 
> ...


I so want this version now!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

Email that landed has brought good news! Watches are on the way to Jason


----------



## jjmc87 (Apr 12, 2020)

DirtyHarrie said:


> Email that landed has brought good news! Watches are on the way to Jason


Awesome! Can't wait to see all the shots from you guys


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

DirtyHarrie said:


> Email that landed has brought good news! Watches are on the way to Jason


That's good hearing.

So, maybe 3-4 weeks till it hits the wrist?


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

Final email should be in your inbox folks!

We're in the endgame now.


----------



## Aoi (Sep 9, 2019)

Every time there are new pictures I contemplate on changing the color/bezel!


----------



## Baramats (Dec 22, 2019)

Aoi said:


> Every time there are new pictures I contemplate on changing the color/bezel!


Same here, but the best solution is to get two, if the Fairwind is as good as I hope.


----------



## Gisae (Dec 30, 2012)

I'm still happy with my grey/steel dive combination.


----------



## watch_i_geek (Jul 4, 2015)

I think it’s very noteworthy that Jason’s communication with his Fairwind customers has been great.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Puckbw11 (Aug 21, 2011)

mrkoko said:


> I think it's very noteworthy that Jason's communication with his Fairwind customers has been great.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Any idea when the non pre-orders will open up?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Awesom-O 4000 (Sep 20, 2018)

Those new pics are great. I still can't decide.


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

Puckbw11 said:


> Any idea when the non pre-orders will open up?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ordering is going to open up again once all current orders have been shipped. Jason estimated mid October.


----------



## Baramats (Dec 22, 2019)

blue steel, lookin good! New photo is up on the Halios webpage.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Baramats said:


> blue steel, lookin good! New photo is up on the Halios webpage.
> View attachment 15482079


Wow.

Check out the shoulder on that crystal!


----------



## Puckbw11 (Aug 21, 2011)

Baramats said:


> blue steel, lookin good! New photo is up on the Halios webpage.
> View attachment 15482079


Love the crystal. Seriously considering this, but a bit worried that it will wear too large on my 6.5/6.75" wrist.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Awesom-O 4000 (Sep 20, 2018)

boatswain said:


> Wow.
> 
> Check out the shoulder on that crystal!


Does anyone know if it's different from the Seaforth crystal?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Puckbw11 said:


> Love the crystal. Seriously considering this, but a bit worried that it will wear too large on my 6.5/6.75" wrist.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Probably would look perfect I reckon. This is smaller than Seaforth which wears great on my 6.75" wrist.


----------



## siess (Jun 28, 2011)

Baramats said:


> blue steel, lookin good! New photo is up on the Halios webpage.


This is the one.


----------



## Puckbw11 (Aug 21, 2011)

Trying to decide between these beauties!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sbena (Oct 28, 2008)

Just saw the disappointing email regarding the bathyl blue sapphire bezels. Thinking about going with the blue dial steel bezel. 

What option are you other blue dial blue bezel preorderers thinking?


----------



## stamonkey (Jan 1, 2015)

sbena said:


> Just saw the disappointing email regarding the bathyl blue sapphire bezels. Thinking about going with the blue dial steel bezel.
> 
> What option are you other blue dial blue bezel preorderers thinking?


I'm staying the course with mine. I might have considered switching to a steel 12 hour if it was available.


----------



## Skaface199 (Feb 8, 2014)

Can I ask what the issue was with the blue inserts? I had a preorder in but had to cancel, but thought I may order one again once they’re up for sale again. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rower (Feb 26, 2020)

Puckbw11 said:


> Trying to decide between these beauties!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've looked at Baltic too. But it doesn't seem quite as high level quality as Halios. It just strikes me a little cheaper and a little less it's own. I got a Halios Seaforth Bronze earlier this year and it's amazing. The details, the design and the all over quality. Seems superior to Baltic.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Skaface199 said:


> Can I ask what the issue was with the blue inserts? I had a preorder in but had to cancel, but thought I may order one again once they're up for sale again.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Subtle lume "bleed through" if torch charged, due to a misapplication of a layer.

So all of us bluesys can

(1) opt to take delivery soon and then send back later to have him (or someone local, at his expense) replace it with the corrected insert (being manufactured now);

(2) just wait until said corrected inserts arrive for him to install then and then ship; or

(3) switch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Bummer. 

But still nice to see a commitment to quality. 

I think if I was a brand owner it is scenarios like this that would make me want to wait till the watches were in hand and ready to ship before launching. I also understand there is a lot that goes into a launch and it’s not always that easy, from marketing to funding the manufacture. 

If it was a choice I had to make I would opt to wait for the new insert then get it shipped. 

How long is the delay?
Hope it’s not too long for everyone involved.


----------



## Skaface199 (Feb 8, 2014)

ck2k01 said:


> Subtle lume "bleed through" if torch charged, due to a misapplication of a layer.
> 
> So all of us bluesys can
> 
> ...


Thank you for info! My original choice before canceling was blue with the insert before changing to the gray. I keep thinking about blue to get a little more color into my collection, but I've been leaning more towards the gray still.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zetaplus93 (Jul 22, 2013)

stamonkey said:


> I'm staying the course with mine. I might have considered switching to a steel 12 hour if it was available.


My sentiments exactly. Been waiting for months, what's another 6 weeks? I've got a few other pieces to enjoy in the meantime.

Would've thought seriously about a steel 12-hour, but sadly it wasn't available.


----------



## sbena (Oct 28, 2008)

stamonkey said:


> I'm staying the course with mine. I might have considered switching to a steel 12 hour if it was available.


Are you going to have shipped now or are you waiting until the replacement bezel is ready to ship (6 weeks)?


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

The new bezel are estimated to take about 6 weeks, so I would guess that instead of Jason holding onto all the blue sapphire insert watches, he wanted to let us have the choice. 

I like that he gave us the option to decide for ourselves rather then make the decision for us. I'm sure it will make a lot more work for him, so it was nice to have the option. 

For myself, I'm going to still get mine right away as the defect isn't noticable in day to day use, only when torch charged at night. So I get to have it on wrist as soon as possible and then it still gets fixed down the road!


----------



## stamonkey (Jan 1, 2015)

sbena said:


> Are you going to have shipped now or are you waiting until the replacement bezel is ready to ship (6 weeks)?


I'm going to go ahead and have it shipped. I've got a local watch maker, that I can use when the new bezel is done. Or maybe ship it back to Jason if the bracelet is ready to go as well.


----------



## Puckbw11 (Aug 21, 2011)

I’m sold now. Any grey dial and sapphire bezel pre-orderers looking to jump ship?!? I’ll gladly take your spot!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mephisto (Jun 8, 2007)

i'm sticking with my sapphire blue 12hr. doesn't seem like a big issue to me so i'm happy to take possession


----------



## parkpy (Jan 14, 2019)

very exciting times


----------



## watch_i_geek (Jul 4, 2015)

Whoa. I was wondering what he meant in the latest IG post. I ordered the steel bezel one, so I lucked out of that one. It's good that he's really forthcoming with both the good and bad news, and providing flexible options. What's another 6 weeks in the covidland anyway  Personally if I wanted that sapphire dial I'd just wait until he's done with it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

FAIRWINDS ARE LANDING FOLKS!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Here we go!


----------



## bhanderson9 (Feb 13, 2019)

Mine landed this morning! It is a beaut in the flesh. Attached is a low light photo and high light photo in direct sunlight. I am really impressed how well it wears! Can't wait to see more pictures of them in the real world 😀


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Congratulations!



Looking forward to seeing more pics and hearing your thoughts!


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

Very nice!!

Your real life photos are very much appreciated! It looks great on that strap. 

Keep the pics coming!


----------



## Puckbw11 (Aug 21, 2011)

I love it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bokeh (Dec 13, 2018)

Another Fairwind in the wild! I opted to take delivery of mine now, even with the defective bezel insert. As expected, the issue really isn't apparent unless I charge it with a super bright flashlight.

Pictured on my 6.75" wrist. It wears wonderfully! The lugs are distinctive, especially how their big down-sloping planes catch the light. I know folks have worried about them being too long, but imho, in the metal they feel well proportioned and harmonious with the case. The dial and handset have a lot of pleasing depth too, from the facets on the indices and hands, and the concentric circles in the dial itself.

kudos to Jason for a great watch, and I'm eager to get my hands on its bracelet. I trust the clasp will be well worth the wait. 😄


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

Nice! A blue in the wild. It looks fantastic.


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

Wow! I would have pre-ordered if the blue pictures online looked like that.


----------



## mephisto (Jun 8, 2007)

picked mine up today (second from the left w/12hr bezel beside my snowflake in the middle). couple of the boys around the shop graciously threw into the pot for the group shot. loving the Fairwind! size and proportions are perfect, the domed crystal gives it a lot of character and the finish is superb. the lugs are at the perfect angle to let it sit snug on my wrist










I opted to take delivery even though mine was one affected by the lume bleed issue. Drove into the dark parking garage after being out in direct sunlight and, to my surprise, the whole bezel had a very cool, bioluminescent-like glow under the numbers! i actually love that subtle, backlit bezel. I'll take the v2 bezel when it comes and just keep it as a spare.


----------



## mephisto (Jun 8, 2007)

forgot to mention- the bezel action is fantastic. a really nice positive, snappy feel. reminds me of the Pelagos


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

These look so good having so serious halios fomo. Question I wonder what Jason's strive for perfection and desire for customers satisfaction has cost him. These came out so good. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Baramats (Dec 22, 2019)

mephisto said:


> picked mine up today (second from the left w/12hr bezel beside my snowflake in the middle). couple of the boys around the shop graciously threw into the pot for the group shot. loving the Fairwind! size and proportions are perfect, the domed crystal gives it a lot of character and the finish is superb. the lugs are at the perfect angle to let it sit snug on my wrist
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great!

Curious, are there 4 Halios watches in thfirst photo including a GMT?


----------



## mephisto (Jun 8, 2007)

Baramats said:


> Looks great!
> 
> Curious, are there 4 Halios watches in thfirst photo including a GMT?


Yes, good eye...


----------



## Awesom-O 4000 (Sep 20, 2018)

And the first one has already hit watchrecon...and sold.


----------



## stamonkey (Jan 1, 2015)

To you guys that have received your Fairwinds already, did you get a shipping notification from Jason? I pre-ordered mine about 30 seconds after the pre-orders opened on the website.

I'm excited to get my blue 12 hour, the few early pictures posted make it look even better than the official Halios ones.


----------



## bokeh (Dec 13, 2018)

stamonkey said:


> To you guys that have received your Fairwinds already, did you get a shipping notification from Jason? I pre-ordered mine about 30 seconds after the pre-orders opened on the website.
> 
> I'm excited to get my blue 12 hour, the few early pictures posted make it look even better than the official Halios ones.


I only got a shipping notification email from DHL. Did you get Jason's earlier email about the blue bezel issue, and respond that you wanted it shipped as-is?


----------



## stamonkey (Jan 1, 2015)

bokeh said:


> I only got a shipping notification email from DHL. Did you get Jason's earlier email about the blue bezel issue, and respond that you wanted it shipped as-is?


I did get the email and I responded. I'll give it a few more days. In the meantime I'll enjoy the photos!


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

mephisto said:


>


Dude you're killing me! I got the same one and your pics make it look fantastic.

Question for you: are the watches serialized? I saw a picture of a Fairwind caseback and didn't see a number on there.


----------



## Baramats (Dec 22, 2019)

DirtyHarrie said:


> Dude you're killing me! I got the same one and your pics make it look fantastic.
> 
> Question for you: are the watches serialized? I saw a picture of a Fairwind caseback and didn't see a number on there.


It looks like it's a serial number in the center on the back. Look at the one sold.








FSOT: HALIOS Fairwind Blue Dial Steel Bezel Dive Watch


For sale or trade is my brand new still sticker'd Halios Fairwind. Just received yesterday and it is very very well made but I'm not bonding with it like I'd hoped I would. Probably due to the 39mm case. Some people prefer the smaller sized divers and if you agree then this is the one for you...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

Baramats said:


> It looks like it's a serial number in the center on the back. Look at the one sold.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's the exact picture I looked at and I completely missed it in the centre hahaha.

Thank you!


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

mephisto said:


> Yes, good eye...
> [/img]https://live.staticflickr.com/65535/50431945698_a47c8fe479_k.jpg[/img]
> 
> [/img]https://live.staticflickr.com/65535/50432639206_2586712b80_k.jpg[/img]




The variant I have incoming.

Your pic has reassured me about, what has up to now been a concern for me, about the length of the hands.

While I surely overlooked some available prior pictures, yours reassures that the hour hand length makes sense (nears the cardinal indices), as do the minute and seconds hands lengths (both near the minute track).

Now we'll just have to see how those lugs work on my 6.5" wrist, whether I vibe with the rounded-in-the-corners triangle on the bezel, and whether the seemingly uncentered numbers on the bezel insert bother in person (that is, when viewed in the metal relative to the crystal and edge of the bezel) 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mephisto (Jun 8, 2007)

The fit is quite nice on my 7.5" wrist owing to the angle of the lugs. Some pics comparing with a similarly sized sports watch with shorter and straighter lugs. note the springbar-to-springbar distance on both watches is pretty similar despite the different lug profiles


----------



## mephisto (Jun 8, 2007)

ck2k01 said:


> Your pic has reassured me about, what has up to now been a concern for me, about the length of the hands.
> 
> While I surely overlooked some available prior pictures, yours reassures that the hour hand length makes sense (nears the cardinal indices), as do the minute and seconds hands lengths (both near the minute track).
> 
> Now we'll just have to see how those lugs work on my 6.5" wrist, whether I vibe with the rounded-in-the-corners triangle on the bezel, and whether the seemingly uncentered numbers on the bezel are actually so in person (relative to the rest of the parts that make up the crystal and edge of the bezel)


i love that the minute hands reaches the minute markers. pet peeve of mine when they don't and one reason i kept my BB GMT and let the 2-liner Pelagos go! look forward to your impression in the metal.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

mephisto said:


> i love that the minute hands reaches the minute markers. pet peeve of mine when they don't and one reason i kept my BB GMT and let the 2-liner Pelagos go! look forward to your impression in the metal.




Until then, very much vicariously enjoying yours and others' initial shots and reactions!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## parkpy (Jan 14, 2019)

This watch greatly deserved more photos. Some photos made it look amazing. Some made you question what color watch you were getting. It doesn't seem to photograph all that well/accurately. I want you all to know that it's (mine is a Gray Dial, 12 Hr Sapphire Bezel) just so much better looking in person. It's the opposite of what hodinkee does with their photos. I.e., you buy watch based on photos, then you get the watch, and you're let down. The light bounces off the various details in dial and and the dome of the crystal. Once i opened up the Halios pouch I was dumbfounded at how brilliant it looks and how well it plays with the light..

I remember being this wowed by my Seiko SBDC051 and SBDC053 (one of the prettiest watches I have owned). But with those watches, I was let down by how huge and top heavy that watch was. For my 7" wrist, the lug to lug distance and the angle and design of the lugs , the weight, etc., all make this watch the watch I wanted that Seiko SBDC051 to be. I am so smitten at first sight. There were times where I considered canceling my preorder for a SBDC101, but the memories I had of my SBDC051 usually killed those thoughts in their tracks. Plus, I just didn't feel comfortable paying full price for a Seiko again, just in case I was let down by the size dimensions. I have been #6 on the contact list at my AD for months for the SBDC101.

I've bought and sold so many watches in the last two years, including a Grand Seiko SBGX069. This one is my favorite by far. By far.

If you're reading, Jason, great job! You have gone over and beyond the customer service levels that watch sites and forums have talked about. The customer service, and how much this watch blew away my expectations makes me a customer for life.

P.S. - Oh yeah...the hands and case back really shocked me. The pictures made them look so unrefined! Not the case. There are facets and levels of polish and grain on the hands that just make this watch pop!


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

parkpy said:


> This watch greatly deserved more photos. Some photos made it look amazing. Some made you question what color watch you were getting. It doesn't seem to photograph all that well/accurately. I want you all to know that it's (mine is a Gray Dial, 12 Hr Sapphire Bezel) just so much better looking in person. It's the opposite of what hodinkee does with their photos. I.e., you buy watch based on photos, then you get the watch, and you're let down. The light bounces off the various details in dial and and the dome of the crystal. Once i opened up the Halios pouch I was dumbfounded at how brilliant it looks and how well it plays with the light..
> 
> I remember being this wowed by my Seiko SBDC051 and SBDC053 (one of the prettiest watches I have owned). But with those watches, I was let down by how huge and top heavy that watch was. For my 7" wrist, the lug to lug distance and the angle and design of the lugs , the weight, etc., all make this watch the watch I wanted that Seiko SBDC051 to be. I am so smitten at first sight. There were times where I considered canceling my preorder for a SBDC101, but the memories I had of my SBDC051 usually killed those thoughts in their tracks. Plus, I just didn't feel comfortable paying full price for a Seiko again, just in case I was let down by the size dimensions. I have been #6 on the contact list at my AD for months for the SBDC101.
> 
> ...


Your enthusiasm is infectious!

Now I'm even more fired up for mine to arrive haha

I know you said it doesn't photograph as well as it looks in real life, but let's see some shots anyway


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Looking great everyone!


----------



## Onedaydyl (Mar 23, 2019)

Saw the first fairwind on watchuseek yesterday already. The guy said he wasn't bonding with it. He owned it for 1 day! Flippers! 
OK heres the question I am dying to ask - Fairwind or Seaforth?!

Sent from my SM-G981B using Tapatalk


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

Onedaydyl said:


> Saw the first fairwind on watchuseek yesterday already. The guy said he wasn't bonding with it. He owned it for 1 day! Flippers!
> OK heres the question I am dying to ask - Fairwind or Seaforth?!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981B using Tapatalk


The nice thing is though, he seems genuine in him saying he isn't bonding with it. Cause he isn't flipping it for a massive profit.

He get his money back, someone else gets a pretty much new watch. Now when people start flipping for profit, that's what grinds my gears.


----------



## bhanderson9 (Feb 13, 2019)

Onedaydyl said:


> Saw the first fairwind on watchuseek yesterday already. The guy said he wasn't bonding with it. He owned it for 1 day! Flippers!
> OK heres the question I am dying to ask - Fairwind or Seaforth?!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981B using Tapatalk


Hahah at this point for me, the answer is changing daily. I can't decide! 🤔😄


----------



## mephisto (Jun 8, 2007)

Loving the tension between the elegance of all the polished, faceted surfaces and ruggedness of the whole package at the same time


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Onedaydyl said:


> Saw the first fairwind on watchuseek yesterday already. The guy said he wasn't bonding with it. He owned it for 1 day! Flippers!
> OK heres the question I am dying to ask - Fairwind or Seaforth?!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981B using Tapatalk


I prefer 40mm to 39 however the bracelet is a huge plus for the fairwind. Given the chance to have one or the other I would prefer fairwind I think.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## kaps_new (Jul 8, 2019)

WOW, beautiful pictures everyone. I cant wait till i get mine. Does he send a shipping/tracking email?

Also, can you guys please suggest some good leather straps (specific ones) which would work for the Blue 12-hour dial ? I am having a tough time deciding a good quality one which will look different on it


----------



## bhanderson9 (Feb 13, 2019)

mephisto said:


> Loving the tension between the elegance of all the polished, faceted surfaces and ruggedness of the whole package at the same time


Completely agree. I don't know how exactly to describe it but the semi polished/brushed bezel sets it off.


----------



## bhanderson9 (Feb 13, 2019)

I had to toss it on the Seaforth rubber to get in touch with its roots 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zetaplus93 (Jul 22, 2013)

mephisto said:


> The fit is quite nice on my 7.5" wrist owing to the angle of the lugs. Some pics comparing with a similarly sized sports watch with shorter and straighter lugs. note the springbar-to-springbar distance on both watches is pretty similar despite the different lug profiles


Thanks for the shots! I've a 16570, so great to see the Fairwind and GMT comparison shots.

If you have some time, could you take the same photo with your GMT? Just wanted to get a sense of it in your wrists.


----------



## zetaplus93 (Jul 22, 2013)

mephisto said:


>


Looks great!

Could you share which strap that is? Looks like a lovely combination.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

DirtyHarrie said:


> The nice thing is though, he seems genuine in him saying he isn't bonding with it. Cause he isn't flipping it for a massive profit.
> 
> He get his money back, someone else gets a pretty much new watch. Now when people start flipping for profit, that's what grinds my gears.


All indications are that these will be available to purchase after pre-orders are fulfilled. That should take the wind out of the sails of profiteering flippers. why pay a premium for your used one when I can buy a new one for less from the brand direct? If they sell out like the Seaforth did then that willl change things.

I'm waiting on the Universa!


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

valuewatchguy said:


> All indications are that these will be available to purchase after pre-orders are fulfilled. That should take the wind out of the sails of profiteering flippers. why pay a premium for your used one when I can buy a new one for less from the brand direct? If they sell out like the Seaforth did then that willl change things.
> 
> I'm waiting on the Universa!


You have a very good point. Hopefully the Fairwinds stay in stock long enough to completely deflate the potential for profiteering flippers.


----------



## jb1527 (Jan 26, 2017)

Is anyone else's FedEx tracking information stuck on 'Label Created'? 

I received an email from FedEx on Wednesday staying that the shipment information had been sent but the status has not changed since.

I ordered a blue steel within the first minute of pre-orders opening up.


----------



## inlieu (Dec 23, 2012)

My roommate and I took delivery of our identical Fairwinds yesterday. It's his first mechanical watch. I was really concerned about the long lugs since my wrist is only six inches, but I think it's on the edge of acceptability for me


----------



## Twehttam (Apr 28, 2011)

inlieu said:


> View attachment 15492036
> 
> 
> My roommate and I took delivery of our identical Fairwinds yesterday. It's his first mechanical watch. I was really concerned about the long lugs since my wrist is only six inches, but I think it's on the edge of acceptability for me


Thanks! We share the same size wrist (I'm just pushing 6", maybe even 5.9-ish, and have been concerned). This helps. ?✌


----------



## mephisto (Jun 8, 2007)

zetaplus93 said:


> Thanks for the shots! I've a 16570, so great to see the Fairwind and GMT comparison shots.
> 
> If you have some time, could you take the same photo with your GMT? Just wanted to get a sense of it in your wrists.


16750 on a stiff NATO. Probably better perspective for you from the wristies on my IG: @bwongvivant









A few cardinal watch examples to get an idea for size


----------



## mephisto (Jun 8, 2007)

zetaplus93 said:


> Looks great!
> 
> Could you share which strap that is? Looks like a lovely combination.


That's the stocker that it comes on. There is also one other darker charcoal strap included


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

mephisto said:


> 16750 on a stiff NATO. Probably better perspective for you from the wristies on my IG: @bwongvivant
> 
> 
> 
> ...


amazing collection right there!


----------



## jcartw20 (May 7, 2016)

jb1527 said:


> Is anyone else's FedEx tracking information stuck on 'Label Created'?
> 
> I received an email from FedEx on Wednesday staying that the shipment information had been sent but the status has not changed since.
> 
> I ordered a blue steel within the first minute of pre-orders opening up.


Not sure if they're being shipped in batches but I've yet to receive any tracking info for mine. The most recent Fairwind update I got from Jason is dated Sep. 23. Can anyone else confirm if that was the last?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zetaplus93 (Jul 22, 2013)

mephisto said:


> 16750 on a stiff NATO. Probably better perspective for you from the wristies on my IG: @bwongvivant
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you, much appreciated! Really looking forward to my blue 12-hour sapphire coming in a few weeks time. Enjoy your's and wear it in good health!


----------



## inlieu (Dec 23, 2012)

Twehttam said:


> Thanks! We share the same size wrist (I'm just pushing 6", maybe even 5.9-ish, and have been concerned). This helps. ?✌


Glad to be of help! Post your wristshot when you get it


----------



## watch_i_geek (Jul 4, 2015)

jcartw20 said:


> Not sure if they're being shipped in batches but I've yet to receive any tracking info for mine. The most recent Fairwind update I got from Jason is dated Sep. 23. Can anyone else confirm if that was the last?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The last update that I received from Jason was on Sep 29, when the watches were still waiting to be cleared from customs. I haven't received any shipping update either, but I was pretty late to order mine.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eldridge214 (Aug 21, 2019)

Got my blue steel super fast. The bracelet was a huge reason I loved the steel version, so I'm keeping it on a bracelet until it arrives.

I absolutely love it.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eldridge214 (Aug 21, 2019)

Also enjoyed the eco-conscious packaging. Refreshing vs. the piles of boxes in the closet...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

How’s the bezel action on these guys?


----------



## parkpy (Jan 14, 2019)

boatswain said:


> How's the bezel action on these guys?


The bezel is pleasingly positive without any play in any direction. It reminds me of christopher ward, but less noisy (a good thing, the bezel clicks were not something I enjoyed in the C Ward). it doesn't quite glide like my old prospex SBDC051. The fairwind has 60 clicks, and they all match up perfectly. The coin edge feels nice. It's not a very tall bezel, so a little bit more difficult to grab and twist compared to taller dive watches. Overall, the bezel and its action are points of quality that are consistent with the entire watch. Just a fabulous job by Halios.

I've really been enjoying my gray dial/12hr sapphire on a gray Erika's strap, although with the clap going away from me. A really nice tidy look.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

parkpy said:


> The bezel is pleasingly positive without any play in any direction. It reminds me of christopher ward, but less noisy (a good thing, the bezel clicks were not something I enjoyed in the C Ward). it doesn't quite glide like my old prospex SBDC051. The fairwind has 60 clicks, and they all match up perfectly. The coin edge feels nice. It's not a very tall bezel, so a little bit more difficult to grab and twist compared to taller dive watches. Overall, the bezel and its action are points of quality that are consistent with the entire watch. Just a fabulous job by Halios.
> 
> I've really been enjoying my gray dial/12hr sapphire on a gray Erika's strap, although with the clap going away from me. A really nice tidy look.


That's good hearing as I think it is HALIOS first bi directional bezel.


----------



## mephisto (Jun 8, 2007)

nice and snappy bezel similar to Pelagos. not tinny or sloppy.


----------



## mephisto (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## PartyBees (Jul 19, 2019)

Does anyone know if the Universa will have a screw down crown? I really like it, but if it's a manual wind watch, I don't want to have to unscrew the crown every time to wind it up with a 38hr power reserve.


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

PartyBees said:


> Does anyone know if the Universa will have a screw down crown? I really like it, but if it's a manual wind watch, I don't want to have to unscrew the crown every time to wind it up with a 38hr power reserve.


It's a non-screw down crown


----------



## stamonkey (Jan 1, 2015)

Mine landed today at lunch time. Super happy with it for the first half day of wrist time. I'm going to try some different straps on tomorrow until the bracelet arrives.

For reference my wrist is 6.75" and long lugs my wrist perfectly.


----------



## sbena (Oct 28, 2008)

Doesn’t seem like to many of us are taking delivery on these.

I got in just under the wire so I’m thinking next week should be realistic. 

All the pictures and positive feedback is reassuring.


----------



## mephisto (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## stamonkey (Jan 1, 2015)

For those curious about the blue bezel "defect", I was headed back downstairs to my home office from my backyard and took the following picture. Honestly, I really like the deflect. The lume bleed is almost fully uniform on mine.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

stamonkey said:


> For those curious about the blue bezel "defect", I was headed back downstairs to my home office from my backyard and took the following picture. Honestly, I really like the deflect. The lume bleed is almost fully uniform on mine.


If you like it that's great. But it would be enough reason for me to get the steel bezel. Curious how Jason will fix that? No doubt he will get it right.


----------



## stamonkey (Jan 1, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> If you like it that's great. But it would be enough reason for me to get the steel bezel. Curious how Jason will fix that? No doubt he will get it right.


We are supposed to get the replacement bezel around the same time as the bracelet.

Honestly I would have preferred the steel bezel since my Seaforth has the sapphire bezel, but I really wanted a 12 hour bezel.


----------



## kaps_new (Jul 8, 2019)

Hi,
I have received no shipping information yet. Is it shipping in batches?

Thanks


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

Woo! Today was the day. This thing is so good


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

DirtyHarrie said:


> Woo! Today was the day. This thing is so good




Congrats DH!
You have been waiting patiently. 

Love the opening shot of the fairwind hard at work!

Nice to see it beside the Seaforth. What a great size. I remember the Seaforth surprising me at first with how big it wore.

With the dramatically undercut case how does it wear? Does it float above the wrist or nestle flush?


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

I think the most significant and innovative feature of this model is how the end links integrate with the case in terms of artistic design. I think it belongs on a bracelet or it blends into several other Halios watches design-wise.

That said, it’s another very nice Halios and, as usual, I’m thrilled to watch the direction of the brand.


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

boatswain said:


> Congrats DH!
> You have been waiting patiently.
> 
> Love the opening shot of the fairwind hard at work!
> ...


Thanks man. I've been waiting for this for a long time. (Trying to be patient haha)

This one definitely wears slimmer then the Seaforth. And as much as I love my Seaforth, this just wears better on my wrist. Dying to get this on its bracelet.

Between the turned down lugs and that case, it hugs the wrist very nicely.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

DirtyHarrie said:


> Thanks man. I've been waiting for this for a long time. (Trying to be patient haha)
> 
> This one definitely wears slimmer then the Seaforth. And as much as I love my Seaforth, this just wears better on my wrist. Dying to get this on its bracelet.
> 
> ...


Great first day shots, man!

You've def kept up the interest for me during the wait with your enthusiasm for this one. So I'm pleased to hear that you're instantly connecting with it 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PartyBees (Jul 19, 2019)

Loving the Fairwind picks!

Just a head's up, I created a Universa thread over here:








Halios Universa


The Halios Fairwind thread was doing double duty for both the Fairwind and Universa, but now that the Fairwind is being released and we have the Universa to look forward to, it made sense to create another thread. Can't wait! What we know about the Universa: CALIBRE: SW210-1 hand-winding...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## Gisae (Dec 30, 2012)

Are there any more pictures of the grey dial? Mine will be delivered once the bracelets are in since I won't be wearing it on anything else.


----------



## foreigner (Mar 27, 2018)

Gisae said:


> Are there any more pictures of the grey dial? Mine will be delivered once the bracelets are in since I won't be wearing it on anything else.


In a way I don't blame you. As another poster put it, this watch works best with the bracelet design and integration and I can't wait to get it.

Having said that, it's still seriously impressive on a strap. It's just so neat and elegant. Here's a couple of pictures for now, and I'll try and get a better one outside later


----------



## Stevo (May 3, 2007)

Our European stock models just arrived and they look great! Obviously I can't bye 100% objective, having followed Jason's creation process from the start.

Every time again I envy his focus on the details that are important for him. Trust me, he ordered more prototypes of every part than most other micro brand owners ever would. You can see the result when you look at all the angles, the surfaces, the shape of the bezel edge or (a bit later due to covid) the bracelet. It means a lot to me that we can represent Halios in Europe since so many years.


----------



## monsters (Mar 28, 2010)

Man these pictures are making my decision harder for the second round of ordering! I originally thought I would definitely be in for the blue, but what I thought would be a boring grey is actually really handsome, especially with the mint pop


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I also love the mint on grey.

Tiny detail. But it sure matters.


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

What a crystal!


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

I'm just gonna be trying a bunch of straps until the bracelet arrives!


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

DirtyHarrie said:


> I'm just gonna be trying a bunch of straps until the bracelet arrives!
> 
> [/IMG]https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20201018/0fbcf73db78ffee82e6ea5ea7b50ccdc.jpg[/IMG]


Still looking mighty 

Perhaps I shouldn't have waited so long into the window to place my preorder. I'm starting to get antsy to see this one in person 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Just came across a good Fairwind review at TBWS:









Halios Fairwind Review: Setting a New Standard | Two Broke Watch Snobs


The Fairwind makes a statement - even when almost everything that can go wrong does go wrong, a commitment to good design and quality, a little chutzpah, and a lot of patients can still create something truly special.




twobrokewatchsnobs.com





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Does anyone know if when ordering opens up whether the bracelet will be available at that point? 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## watch_i_geek (Jul 4, 2015)

ck2k01 said:


> Still looking mighty
> 
> Perhaps I shouldn't have waited so long into the window to place my preorder. I'm starting to get antsy to see this one in person
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I just asked Jason last week. My order number was in the 6000s, and his estimate was that mine would be shipped out this week. I'm gonna hold off on the emails at least until November, and keep a lookout for the shipping notification.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

mrkoko said:


> I just asked Jason last week. My order number was in the 6000s, and his estimate was that mine would be shipped out this week. I'm gonna hold off on the emails at least until November, and keep a lookout for the shipping notification.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the insights  Hoping yours gets out to you soon

Coincidentally, I received my DHL alert today, for delivery on Wednesday 

Looking forward to reporting in with some initial impressions and shots  

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

ck2k01 said:


> Thanks for the insights  Hoping yours gets out to you soon
> 
> Coincidentally, I received my DHL alert today, for delivery on Wednesday
> 
> ...


Happy final waiting!

️


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Fairwind arrived 

Per usual, as soon as Jason shipped it out yesterday evening, it was to me this afternoon, even when DHL estimated another day. Same lightning-fast shipping as I've become accustomed to with Halios 

I'll split my day-one shots into a few posts to try to make the wall of photos a bit more manageable.

*The unboxing:*
































































Drum roll . . .




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

*Strap fashion show:*

Four natos (well, three natos and one sort-of nato) jumped out at me as worth a day-one try.





































(1. Crown & Buckle Supreme, 2. snipped PhenomeNATO, 3. Astor+Banks Premium "Seat Belt," 4. Crown & Buckle Chevron)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

*The case, lugs, spring bar position, and crown tube:*














































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

*Lume:*



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

*Versus the Seaforth:*



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

*6.5" wrist?*

At max, but just fits.





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Awesome CK 

Great pics. Great watch.

Looks lovely.

Is the blue about the same tone as the abyss, except matte instead of glossy?

Congrats


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

boatswain said:


> Awesome CK
> 
> Great pics. Great watch.
> 
> ...


Thanks as always, amigo.

Def a bit lighter than the abyss. (Poop indoor lighting ATM is obscuring this.)

Clearly navy blue, whereas the abyss you'd often think was black unless you squint or are in certain sunlight. That is, whereas the abyss leans black when dark, this leans purple or grey.

I'll get a better shot in the sunlight soon to demonstrate.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

ck2k01 said:


> Thanks as always, amigo.
> 
> Def a bit lighter than the abyss.
> 
> ...


How's the gut response after the wait?

Looking forward to seeing its adventures.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

boatswain said:


> How's the gut response after the wait?
> 
> Looking forward to seeing its adventures.


*Initial impressions (realistically, my impulsive review):

Why I hopped in on the preorder:*

My logic for this variant of the Fairwind was as a contemporary alternative to the MN Tudor Sub.


















Blue Snow Flake Tudor Submariner 9401/0 Marine National MN 77 - Rolex Passion Market


Blue Snow Flake Tudor Submariner 9401/0 Marine National MN 77 for sale on Rolex Passion Market



rolexpassionmarket.com





Less of a direct homage than my prior NTH Nacken Vintage Blue (but which was a great watch in it's own right).










I was also missing a pure navy blue diver.

In addition, I'm a sucker for bidirectional dual-time bezels.

(And some FOMO.)

*Style vibes and size:*

Aesthetically, it seems in some ways akin to the Doxa SUB 200.


















The New Doxa SUB 200 Collection is One of the Best Values of 2019


Doxa has made a spirited comeback in recent years, riding on a wave of vintage-inspired dive watches from its past catalog. Known for its characteristic orange dials, the brand was very popular within the diving community during the late 1960s and '70s thanks to the rugged, purpose-built divers' wat




www.watchtime.com





But width and length wise, it's sort of the reverse of the Doxa SUB 200: whereas the Doxa is 42mm wide but with a short 45mm l2l, the Fairwind is 38mm wide but with a long 48mm l2l. I prefer the Fairwind's 20mm lug width, though, to the Doxa's 19mm.

As I suspected, the sharply angled fang lugs are at my 6.5" max. Hopefully the female end links of the forthcoming bracelet will keep it usable for me.










Height wise, it seems slim in one sense because of the dramatically thin upper case side that seeks to hide much of the height underneath, but it overall feels taller than the Seaforth on wrist.

Style wise, it's more akin to the Doxa SUB 200 than the Seaforth-that is, it's got a dressier vibe than the more tool-ish Seaforth.

*Case, bezel, dial, hands, indices, crown, movement, and case back:*

It's got a complex case architecture. I'm really not one to notice the finer points of finishing 

The coin-edge bezel grips normally. The bidirectional clicks feel and sound snappy. Mine's got some horizontal play if you manipulate it gently from side to side, but the clicks land where they should. No seeming vertical play.

There's good color match between the bezel insert and dial. The slightly vertically uncentered numbers on the flat sapphire bezel I trust was intentional. Perhaps to provide some visual separation top down from the large domed sapphire crystal? Given the otherwise angular case, hands, and indices, I think I'd have preferred a more angular triangle at the 12.

The indices and hands look good. The lengths seem fine at eye-to-wrist viewing distance. The dial text is all printed. The sizes and spacing all look good. And I dig the sector-dial circle.

The lume seems solid, including the fully lumed bezel (which I'll replace with the corrected one at some point, though mine doesn't have much lume bleed as is, along with receipt of the bracelet). As always, great customer service Jason is planning to offer on the bezel insert replacement and sending out the bracelet when ready.

The crown shape is cool. Raised three-moons logo. No guards, obviously. The screw-down crown action is normal. Unscrew to the wind position, then a single pullout position for time setting. No ghost date position or midnight click. ETA or Sellita inside depending on availability (which you got isn't specified but I'm sure Jason would tell you if you asked).

The large font on the case back is meh.

*Packaging and included straps:*

The leather strap was a bit of a bear to remove. No drilled lugs, of course. So either I'm getting spoiled with (and less skilled with a spring bar tool by virtue of) those lately, or it's something with the spring bar holes. Probably the former 

Packaging was straight forward and pleasing, with the leather case with frantic liners and pockets, and three straps (new leather, Seaforth leather, and Seaforth canvas but in a bold orange color way). Nice touch with the postcard and personalized handwritten note 

*Overall opinion:*

All in all, I dig it. It's got a couple of quirky design choices for me , and it doesn't dethrone the Seaforth in my book. But I'm liking it as something different from the Seaforth, and as an interesting approach to case dimensions 

I'm definitely looking forward to the quick-adjust bracelet  Though thus far the watch head seems to look great with natos and leather straps.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Thanks for the detailed thoughts CK

Interesting that it wears thicker than the SF...I would have assumed it would be thinner feeling with the undercut case.

Keep it rolling and I look forward to seeing all the fun strap combos come through


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

Great photos, everyone. Love everything about the Fairwind except the lack of a date function, and the (to me) inexplicably and annoyingly mis-matched hands. 

The hands make this a no-go for me, sadly. Did Jason ever explain how he arrived at this hand design? It just looks to me like the hour hand was stolen from another watch. 

I have never seen a watch where the minute hand had a counterweight and the hour hand did not. Where one had a narrowed base, and the other did not. It’s an asymmetry that keeps drawing my eye in a not good way. 

I’ll be sticking with my Seaforth, though the smaller size of the Fairwind would have been nice. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Earl Grey said:


> Great photos, everyone. Love everything about the Fairwind except the lack of a date function, and the (to me) inexplicably and annoyingly mis-matched hands.
> 
> The hands make this a no-go for me, sadly. Did Jason ever explain how he arrived at this hand design? It just looks to me like the hour hand was stolen from another watch.
> 
> ...


The hands gave me some concern during the wait.

But it seems in the metal, at my low level of attentiveness to detail, they look pretty cool.

The hours hand is way shorter than the minutes hand, and gets close to the cardinal indices, so its length works in reference to them. Their respective widths seem to be the same. Though their respective lume plot shapes differ at the tip. And the hours hand has a narrower stick toward the post. (See also the Bond Seamaster referenced below.)

The counterbalance point about the minutes hand is interesting-not something I'd thought about. But the lack of such on the hour hand doesn't seem to bother me in the metal 

Though you gotta look at certain angles to see it, the minutes and seconds hands lengths make sense in reference to a second sector circle by the minutes hashes.

I still think it'd have been cool if the triangle at the 12 was a more angular or else a stylized match to the seconds hand arrow.

At bottom, when it comes to the hands, I think their gestalt is sort of akin to the Brosnan Bond Seamaster skeletons hands. There's some minor issues if you really think about them, but at a glance, they're pretty cool.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

And on a random olive green nato:




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Baramats (Dec 22, 2019)

Mine finally arrived, I love it and so did my wife unfortunately 

Oh well, maybe I buy myself a grey then...


----------



## Baramats (Dec 22, 2019)

Earl Grey said:


> Great photos, everyone. Love everything about the Fairwind except the lack of a date function, and the (to me) inexplicably and annoyingly mis-matched hands.
> 
> The hands make this a no-go for me, sadly. Did Jason ever explain how he arrived at this hand design? It just looks to me like the hour hand was stolen from another watch.
> 
> ...


Is there such a thing as "minute focus"? I think the minute is supposed to dominate the dial for easy reading of elapsed minutes on the bezel. Look at my Kontiki below which has a huge minute hand. The reading of the minutes is fast but it takes a bit of time to know what time it is, if that makes sense


----------



## trouble (Oct 30, 2009)

My God this one is a stunner,enjoy them 

Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## one onety-one (Jul 20, 2020)

Stevo said:


> Our European stock models just arrived and they look great! Obviously I can't bye 100% objective, having followed Jason's creation process from the start.
> 
> Every time again I envy his focus on the details that are important for him. Trust me, he ordered more prototypes of every part than most other micro brand owners ever would. You can see the result when you look at all the angles, the surfaces, the shape of the bezel edge or (a bit later due to covid) the bracelet. It means a lot to me that we can represent Halios in Europe since so many years.
> 
> ...


They are all rather handsome, but stainless on blue is the nuts.

I keep going back and forth between loving the way the lugs turn down and seeing them as a little too long.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

one onety-one said:


> They are all rather handsome, but stainless on blue is the nuts.
> 
> I keep going back and forth between loving the way the lugs turn down and seeing them as a little too long.


Word. All the variants look great to my eye.

Jason definitely committed to long lugs.

I'd personally have preferred 44-47mm lugs (which admittedly likely would have been off-putting for folks with larger wrists than my measly 6.5"). It's undeniable that the 48mm l2l is holistically long given the modest 38mm case diameter.

But he went for it as a designer no matter, which has some precedent, if nothing else 


















The Longines Skin Diver Watch


Discover the L2.822.4.56.9 automatic watch from the Longines Skin Diver Watch collection and let yourself be charmed by its rubber strap




www.longines.com





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevo (May 3, 2007)

one onety-one said:


> They are all rather handsome, but stainless on blue is the nuts.
> 
> I keep going back and forth between loving the way the lugs turn down and seeing them as a little too long.


It all comes together in the bracelet perhaps. I love the sharp lugs as they clearly are a statement. With 48mm lug-to-lug, it does fit most wrists well. To me, the feeling that it takes some time to get used to a design, often means that it's attractiveness will "stay" longer. But time will tell.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

The long, thin, sharply angled lugs give the watch a very vintage flair. I didn't go in on the Fairwind but will be anxious to see more pics of the Universa. This (universa and Fairwind) watch also will look better on the bracelet than say the Seaforth which i think shines on leather straps. I think Halios pulled off the vintage look better than Lorier or Baltic. 

Congrats to you all that are enjoying your Fairwinds.


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

The Universa is going to be very cool. With a smooth, very minimal bezel, the lugs are going to be the star of the show. I think once we start seeing IRL Universa pics, it might outshine the Fairwind.


----------



## Gisae (Dec 30, 2012)

DirtyHarrie said:


> I think once we start seeing IRL Universa pics, it might outshine the Fairwind.


I hope so. I was planning on ordering an universa as well.


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

Baramats said:


> Is there such a thing as "minute focus"? I think the minute is supposed to dominate the dial for easy reading of elapsed minutes on the bezel. Look at my Kontiki below which has a huge minute hand. The reading of the minutes is fast but it takes a bit of time to know what time it is, if that makes sense
> 
> View attachment 15510934


Yep, I hate those hands, too! 

My loss, I guess. 

I like my hour hands short and fat, like my, oh never mind.

One of my favorite hand sets:

Seiko Monster hands, here on an Orient (not my pic)









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Puckbw11 (Aug 21, 2011)

DirtyHarrie said:


> The Universa is going to be very cool. With a smooth, very minimal bezel, the lugs are going to be the star of the show. I think once we start seeing IRL Universa pics, it might outshine the Fairwind.


What is your wrist size?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

Puckbw11 said:


> What is your wrist size?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Right around 7" depending on the weather.


----------



## Baramats (Dec 22, 2019)

As an owner of the Fairwind I think all you guys questioning this watch is nuts  It's totally awesome and all the worries about strange shapes and angles and long lugs just disapeared.

The "Blue Steel" is a very fresh looking watch. It is a mix of cold blue and steel that I like a lot and the brushed surfaces with small polished parts reflects light i a very attractive way.










I have no doubt that the Universa will be just as awesome!

Here are a couple more pics from my rainy city


----------



## Stevo (May 3, 2007)

Baramats said:


> As an owner of the Fairwind I think all you guys questioning this watch is nuts  It's totally awesome and all the worries about strange shapes and angles and long lugs just disapeared.
> 
> The "Blue Steel" is a very fresh looking watch. It is a mix of cold blue and steel that I like a lot and the brushed surfaces with small polished parts reflects light i a very attractive way.
> 
> ...


It looks good on your wrist too!


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Rice and Gravy said:


> Does anyone know if when ordering opens up whether the bracelet will be available at that point?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


I asked about this on Instagram and his response was:



> Thanks for the message. I may delay opening up the general orders until the bracelets are ready (at this point they still are not). At the moment still working on the pre-orders, so I'll make a decision and post an update soon.


Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

Rice and Gravy said:


> I asked about this on Instagram and his response was:
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


When are the bracelets expected to be ready? I wasn't in love with the initial pictures before the pre-order closed and thought I would pass on this, but am really enjoying the real life pictures on here the past week or two.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Baramats said:


> The "Blue Steel" is a very fresh looking watch. It is a mix of cold blue and steel that I like a lot and the brushed surfaces with small polished parts reflects light i a very attractive way.


Say no more . . .


















Stars Unintentionally Rocking Zoolander's "Blue Steel" Look


See 9 times that celebrities unintentionally rocked Ben Stiller's "Blue Steel" look from Zoolander.




www.instyle.com





Killer dial and bezel combo right there 

And thanks for the shot on the tropic strap. I had been thinking about trying out the pairing. Helpful to see that it looks great!

But whereas I only have a black tropic strap at the moment, that blue one looks  on there.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Does look very nice on tropic.


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

Baramats said:


> As an owner of the Fairwind I think all you guys questioning this watch is nuts  It's totally awesome and all the worries about strange shapes and angles and long lugs just disapeared.
> 
> The "Blue Steel" is a very fresh looking watch. It is a mix of cold blue and steel that I like a lot and the brushed surfaces with small polished parts reflects light i a very attractive way.
> 
> ...


Very nice on the blue tropic! 
It really works with the Fairwinds vintage vibes


----------



## one onety-one (Jul 20, 2020)

Baramats said:


> As an owner of the Fairwind I think all you guys questioning this watch is nuts  It's totally awesome and all the worries about strange shapes and angles and long lugs just disapeared.
> 
> The "Blue Steel" is a very fresh looking watch. It is a mix of cold blue and steel that I like a lot and the brushed surfaces with small polished parts reflects light i a very attractive way.
> 
> ...


Another thumbs up for that tropic strap. Nailed it.

I've seen a few pictures of the Fairwind on wrist now and in some instances it looks a little clumsy, considering its 39mm case width. Then again, my size perspective is probably something of an outlier as I often see watches that I think are a little too big for the wearer, complimented by the consensus opinion that they look just fine. It's really difficult to make a good judgement from photos, but it does give me pause.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Tropic inspired by Baramats, albeit black:



















Erika's MN, inspired by having seen other Erika's pairings on Instagram, and going back to my original Tudor MN alt. idea:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

NS1 said:


> When are the bracelets expected to be ready? I wasn't in love with the initial pictures before the pre-order closed and thought I would pass on this, but am really enjoying the real life pictures on here the past week or two.


He did not say.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Jason really does a great job with the stainless steel bezel. I’m starting to think of steel bezels when I think of Halios.


----------



## Baramats (Dec 22, 2019)

ck2k01 said:


> Say no more . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, what are the chances one can find a strap with that pattern, would be a 5/7!



ck2k01 said:


> Tropic inspired by Baramats, albeit black:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice combos, I like the blue on a black tropic too. Hopefully we get our hands on the bracelets this year. If it is as good as the watch I will get the grey/steel too.


----------



## musailor (May 31, 2020)

When did the Fairwind start shipping? I have a preorder for one that I’m dying to get on my wrist. and have yet to get my shipment notification.


----------



## evilnickwong (Dec 9, 2010)

I ordered mine towards the end of the preorder window just before it closed. I have yet to receive my notification either. But these photos here are great and I'm looking forward to it!


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

musailor said:


> When did the Fairwind start shipping? I have a preorder for one that I'm dying to get on my wrist. and have yet to get my shipment notification.


I still see people receiving theirs. I think Jason is making his way through all the orders but there must have been quite a few for it to take this long for everyone to get theirs.


----------



## musailor (May 31, 2020)

DirtyHarrie said:


> I still see people receiving theirs. I think Jason is making his way through all the orders but there must have been quite a few for it to take this long for everyone to get theirs.


That's what I figured as well. I'm happy to wait for it and frankly I think it's amazing that Jason was able to still move forward with releasing a new watch during a year as challenging as 2020 has been!


----------



## Stevo (May 3, 2007)

This is what I love about watches with box shape crystals and light reflecting indices. They sparkle and distort.

Hard to believe one of our customers chose to return his watch. He thought it was a bit small. I think it has HUGE presence.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

In person, are the hands and indices white or a off-white yellowish color? It's hard to tell for sure from pictures here and on their website. Thanks.


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

Rice and Gravy said:


> In person, are the hands and indices white or a off-white yellowish color? It's hard to tell for sure from pictures here and on their website. Thanks.


Mine has the slight green tint that C3 lume usually has.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

DirtyHarrie said:


> Mine has the slight green tint that C3 lume usually has.


Ah ok. Thank you. I had not looked up the type of lume these had, so that does make sense now.


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

Sall good! That's what the forum is for


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Looks great! So long as it doesn't have the fauxtina old radium look it'll be fine by me I think.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Rice and Gravy said:


> Looks great! So long as it doesn't have the fauxtina old radium look it'll be fine by me I think.


Indeed, off-white lume color.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watch_i_geek (Jul 4, 2015)

ck2k01 said:


> Indeed, slightly off white lume color.


Great shots, ck. Waiting in anticipation for mine to arrive. My wrist size is probably similar to yours, and I guess the lugs will stick out slightly. Just an observation, not complaining.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

mrkoko said:


> Great shots, ck. Waiting in anticipation for mine to arrive. My wrist size is probably similar to yours, and I guess the lugs will stick out slightly. Just an observation, not complaining.


Thanks, man  And I think you're gonna dig it 

As I've been pleasantly surprised in the metal, as someone who needed the occasional propping up by DirtyHarrie's continued enthusiasm -I suspect because of similar doubts to yours 

It may just be the honeymoon period, but I'm glad I didn't end up backing out

The peeking-over-the-sides-of-a-6.5"-wrist lugs depends on the angle 

Fortunately, the relatively modestly sized case diameter helps the watch not to feel too big all over, as it holistically counterbalances the lug length better than some other 48mm/49mm l2l watches that I have tried 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

ck2k01 said:


> Thanks, man  And I think you're gonna dig it
> 
> As I've been pleasantly surprised in the metal, as someone who needed the occasional propping up by DirtyHarrie's continued enthusiasm -I suspect because of similar doubts to yours
> 
> ...


----------



## Baramats (Dec 22, 2019)

Bronze vs Blue Steel!

The Fairwind is pretty similar to the Yema Superman, 39/48 mm dimensions and the same type of coin edge bezel.Two great watches imho.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wow  these turned out awesome. I'll have to find a blue one  congratulations to all the new owner. 
What was the price new on these ?


----------



## stamonkey (Jan 1, 2015)

Playing with my daughter in the Colorado snow this morning.


----------



## one onety-one (Jul 20, 2020)

stamonkey said:


> Playing with my daughter in the Colorado snow this morning.


Good to hear it's snowing in CO. I hope it helps the fire situation.


----------



## stamonkey (Jan 1, 2015)

one onety-one said:


> Good to hear it's snowing in CO. I hope it helps the fire situation.


Yeah, I live right at the base of the front range. It's been a smokey 6 weeks or so. Hopefully the snow keeps falling and we can get the fires under control


----------



## SKYWATCH007 (Oct 2, 2020)

ck2k01 said:


> Fairwind arrived
> 
> Per usual, as soon as Jason shipped it out yesterday evening, it was to me this afternoon, even when DHL estimated another day. Same lightning-fast shipping as I've become accustomed to with Halios
> 
> ...


WOW Awesome shots! You can really notice the care Jason puts into everything, as well as the packaging.


----------



## Rafa ZC (Jul 23, 2014)

stamonkey said:


> Playing with my daughter in the Colorado snow this morning.


amazing shot


----------



## one onety-one (Jul 20, 2020)

Rafa ZC said:


> amazing shot


It looks right at home, doesn't it?


----------



## amt76 (Jan 30, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> Wow  these turned out awesome. I'll have to find a blue one  congratulations to all the new owner.
> What was the price new on these ?


$800 shipped..

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevo (May 3, 2007)

Just showing the FW ton-sur-ton.


----------



## amt76 (Jan 30, 2011)

Stevo said:


> Just showing the FW ton-sur-ton.


Damn, I'm so PB & JELLY I snoozed on these...Congrats to all you lucky bastards who got these to bless your wrist..

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

amt76 said:


> Damn, I'm so PB & JELLY I snoozed on these...Congrats to all you lucky bastards who got these to bless your wrist..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


There's still time. Orders will be opening up again soon.


----------



## amt76 (Jan 30, 2011)

DirtyHarrie said:


> There's still time. Orders will be opening up again soon.


Much appreciated, I better sign up ...

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Baramats (Dec 22, 2019)

Just an awesome watch!


----------



## sbena (Oct 28, 2008)

All these pics are great! I’m still waiting for mine to ship.

I haven’t seen any pics here of the blue dial with blue dive bezel anyone care to show theirs?


----------



## Stevo (May 3, 2007)

sbena said:


> All these pics are great! I'm still waiting for mine to ship.
> 
> I haven't seen any pics here of the blue dial with blue dive bezel anyone care to show theirs?












Here you go!


----------



## Pogo247 (May 11, 2020)

For anyone who wants a sneak peak of the bracelet, Average Bros show it off here. I already own a Seaforth and wasn't really considering the Fairwind but might have to change my mind now...






Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Mine landed today









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## samipasazade (Oct 16, 2010)

I received mine and wanted to put a few comments for those who are interested. In my opinion, as an understated steel sports watch, it is brilliant. I normally dont care at all about lume and dont get anyone who talks about the lume of a watch but the lume as sweet as any watch i have ever seen, mostly due to the large indices. My only issue with the watch would be that when you put on a strap that is relatively thin, there is a pretty decent size gap through the lugs. It is not obvious with the strap that comes with it.


----------



## samipasazade (Oct 16, 2010)

Here is what i mean. It looks worse in the photo than it is but still not ideal.


----------



## sbena (Oct 28, 2008)

Stevo said:


> Here you go!


Thanks, Awesome! Looks great, what color is that strap? Were other straps included?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

thejames1 said:


> Mine landed today
> View attachment 15522839
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


Congrats man

Great photo (as always)

The grey sapphire combo is


----------



## Stevo (May 3, 2007)

sbena said:


> Thanks, Awesome! Looks great, what color is that strap? Were other straps included?


This is a beige/sand colored suede strap by German maker Fluco. This is the free strap that was sent out with all blue dial versions in the first batch, awaiting arrival and delivery of the bracelet that was delayed a bit.

The grey dial versions were sent out with a charcoal grey suede Fluco strap.

Stephan
FORaSEC


----------



## Baramats (Dec 22, 2019)

Pogo247 said:


> For anyone who wants a sneak peak of the bracelet, Average Bros show it off here. I already own a Seaforth and wasn't really considering the Fairwind but might have to change my mind now...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





thejames1 said:


> Mine landed today
> View attachment 15522839
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


Oh man what a great looking watch this is, and the bracelet, come on! I just love how this watch design process has come together in the end. 
I would not mind having that grey version...


----------



## Knoc (Feb 10, 2012)

DirtyHarrie said:


> There's still time. Orders will be opening up again soon.


I hesitated. But just got a sneak peak at that bracelet from Averagebro insta.
I'm ready for the next drop!


----------



## sbena (Oct 28, 2008)

I received my shipping notice, mine (Blue Dial with blue dive bezel) should be in hand early next week.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Average Bros long and short reviews:











= the full reveal of the clasp quick-adjust mechanism 

The circular Halios logo on the outside of the clasp is a button mechanism. Pretty epic.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

I'm very impressed


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Rice and Gravy said:


> I'm very impressed


Ditto.

I'm glad he ended up sticking to his guns and taking the extra time to get the Glashutte-type mechanism finalized. Very cool to be able to make the adjust with the watch still on wrist.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amt76 (Jan 30, 2011)

Knoc said:


> I hesitated. But just got a sneak peak at that bracelet from Averagebro insta.
> I'm ready for the next drop!


Damn, I was just like you, now I'm still banging my head on the wall. As many Halios I have owned since the Holotype, man I shouldn't have even blinked, now I'm waiting with you as well...lol

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## zetaplus93 (Jul 22, 2013)

ck2k01 said:


> = the full reveal of the clasp quick-adjust mechanism
> 
> The circular Halios logo on the outside of the clasp is a button mechanism. Pretty epic.


That is pretty epic. Man, really looking forward to getting the bracelet...


----------



## Knoc (Feb 10, 2012)

amt76 said:


> Damn, I was just like you, now I'm still banging my head on the wall. As many Halios I have owned since the Holotype, man I shouldn't have even blinked, now I'm waiting with you as well...lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Tell me about it .
Ive been a standard black dial dive watch fan.
This will be out of my comfort zone - going grey dial.
But the main reason, the bracelet - i literally want this because i know the bracelet will be legit.
Hell, im even considering the blue dial variant.


----------



## FJR1971 (Nov 26, 2017)

I keep refreshing their webisite to see if I can order...


----------



## amt76 (Jan 30, 2011)

FJR1971 said:


> I keep refreshing their webisite to see if I can order...


You and me both... and probably Knoc too...lmao..

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

Yeah, I was pretty comfortable with my decision to pass on the Fairwind before all these pictures . . . and now the bracelet.


----------



## Baramats (Dec 22, 2019)

Good thing I ordered my 2nd Fairwind this Wednesday. I had a feeling this would happen. I opted out on all steel Seaforths, not going to do that mistake again.


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

Baramats said:


> Good thing I ordered my 2nd Fairwind this Wednesday. I had a feeling this would happen. I opted out on all steel Seaforths, not going to do that mistake again.


How did you order with ordering temporarily suspended?


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

ck2k01 said:


> Average Bros long and short reviews:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you! I've been waiting for this video.

Now that I'm drooling over the bracelet, the next wait begins haha.

It'll all be worth it though


----------



## amt76 (Jan 30, 2011)

NS1 said:


> How did you order with ordering temporarily suspended?


Exactly...I need info asap..lol

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Baramats (Dec 22, 2019)

NS1 said:


> How did you order with ordering temporarily suspended?





amt76 said:


> Exactly...I need info asap..lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


I live in Europe so www.forasec.com is the way to go for me.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Ok i feel like i blew it not getting this one. I'm in love with it. Need to try and grab one when he releases more.


----------



## sbena (Oct 28, 2008)

There doesn’t seem to be as much excitement for the Fairwind as there was for previous Halios watches. Am I missing something?


----------



## th6252 (Feb 11, 2006)

maybe it's because of all the date lovers like me...jk.


----------



## Stevo (May 3, 2007)

Baramats said:


> I live in Europe so www.forasec.com is the way to go for me.


Thank you so much!


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

sbena said:


> There doesn't seem to be as much excitement for the Fairwind as there was for previous Halios watches. Am I missing something?


Jason specifically kept it quiet for now. Really the only exposure the Fairwind and Universa have had is the Wind Up fair with the prototypes and his Instagram account.

I think he kept it quiet to make it more available to the enthusiasts like us, before sites like Worn & Wound/Hodinkee start posting stories and reviews and there's a rush to buy them up.

That's what drove the hype for the Seaforth.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

sbena said:


> There doesn't seem to be as much excitement for the Fairwind as there was for previous Halios watches. Am I missing something?


I also think that dive watches 
Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

A little lume for Friday









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## sbena (Oct 28, 2008)

Got my shipping notice yesterday then this showed up a couple of hours ago.

I love it!

The bracelet will make it even better.


----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)

Anyone know if the adjustable clasp will be on the Universa as well?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

thejames1 said:


> A little lume for Friday
> View attachment 15525951
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


That's just plain amazing.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Also...

That adjustable clasp is very very cool. 

I think I would get a lot of enjoyment in pressing the logo. 

I have a watch with a large round logo on a clasp and always wished it was a button that did something cool. 

Worth the wait for that clasp and bracelet I reckon folks. Hold tight.


----------



## Knoc (Feb 10, 2012)

amt76 said:


> You and me both... and probably Knoc too...lmao..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Tell me about it eh. No rush and patiently waiting.
This gives me more time to think about which variant I want. Ha


----------



## Stevo (May 3, 2007)

WastedYears said:


> Anyone know if the adjustable clasp will be on the Universa as well?


Yes, the bracelet on the Universa is exactly the same as on the Fairwind.

Stephan
FORaSEC


----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)

Stevo said:


> Yes, the bracelet on the Universa is exactly the same as on the Fairwind.
> 
> Stephan
> FORaSEC


Cool, thanks for the reply!


----------



## TheJubs (Oct 10, 2016)

Count me in as one of those who now regret skipping out on pre-ordering. The pics and reviews got me flipped from lukewarm to must-have.

Looks like Jason may have a better idea of when they'll be back in stock, also. For a couple of weeks, the Fairwind page on his website had an estimated mid-October date for ordering to be re-enabled, and it just now changed to a, "Back in Stock in December." Selfishly, I wish it was sooner, but at least it gives me time to continue saving up more pennies.


----------



## TheSeikoGuy (Jul 13, 2020)

I also regret missing the first batch, but after seeing the clasps I absolutely need this watch. The hardest part is deciding between sapphire or steel bezels haha


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

TheSeikoGuy said:


> I also regret missing the first batch, but after seeing the clasps I absolutely need this watch. The hardest part is deciding between sapphire or steel bezels haha


Sapphire for sure he nails the sapphire bezel

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## sbena (Oct 28, 2008)

JLS36 said:


> Sapphire for sure he nails the sapphire bezel
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


 I have never owned a sapphire bezel and this Halios sapphire bezel is amazing I love my blue dial/blue diver bezel combo.


----------



## amt76 (Jan 30, 2011)

sbena said:


> I have never owned a sapphire bezel and this Halios sapphire bezel is amazing I love my blue dial/blue diver bezel combo.


Man,
You been missing out. Lol..Jason produces some of the best Lumed Sapphire Bezel inserts I have owned..Lume is always bright, always matches the dial, and just looks like water...imho..

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## amt76 (Jan 30, 2011)

TheSeikoGuy said:


> I also regret missing the first batch, but after seeing the clasps I absolutely need this watch. The hardest part is deciding between sapphire or steel bezels haha


I know people love the steel bezel because of the Retro Vintage vibe, but man, Don't sleep on Jason's Sapphire Bezels..He does them right...

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## amt76 (Jan 30, 2011)

TheJubs said:


> Count me in as one of those who now regret skipping out on pre-ordering. The pics and reviews got me flipped from lukewarm to must-have.
> 
> Looks like Jason may have a better idea of when they'll be back in stock, also. For a couple of weeks, the Fairwind page on his website had an estimated mid-October date for ordering to be re-enabled, and it just now changed to a, "Back in Stock in December." Selfishly, I wish it was sooner, but at least it gives me time to continue saving up more pennies.


Yeah, I noticed that today as well. Im one of the cheeseballs who missed out, so I keep refreshing the site, and man did I get a big weewauh when I seen the December availability...lmao...
Oh well...

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevo (May 3, 2007)

Fairwinds. 

Best regards,

Stephan
FORaSEC


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Baramats said:


> Just an awesome watch!
> 
> View attachment 15521787


Those lugs


----------



## sbena (Oct 28, 2008)

amt76 said:


> Man,
> You been missing out. Lol..Jason produces some of the best Lumed Sapphire Bezel inserts I have owned..Lume is always bright, always matches the dial, and just looks like water...imho..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


I guess so, I have a couple of seaforths with fixed bezels. In hindsight I wish i had ordered one of those with the sapphire bezel. Love the the steel bezels as well... too many watches.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

samipasazade said:


> Here is what i mean. It looks worse in the photo than it is but still not ideal.
> 
> View attachment 15522845


Thanks for posting this. That's one thing I struggle with Watches likes Black Bay and NOMOS... may be a show stopper though bracelet will fix this


----------



## guysmiles (Feb 16, 2012)

Ok - after watching the Avgbros video (on top of the pics in this thread), I am officially a dummy🙋‍♂️ for having pre-ordered it and cancelling it just a couple months ago. Add me to the list of daily refreshers on the site.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

^ I think you are safe for a few weeks. He's saying December availability now


----------



## evilnickwong (Dec 9, 2010)

My blue Fairwind finally arrived today! I had a Seaforth once, but didn't really bond with it. I find the Fairwind build quality much better and the design more pleasing to my eye.
About the only thing I could find that wasn't great was the slightly loose wiggle that the bezel has, but the actual click action feels good.


----------



## amt76 (Jan 30, 2011)

evilnickwong said:


> View attachment 15531409
> 
> 
> My blue Fairwind finally arrived today! I had a Seaforth once, but didn't really bond with it. I find the Fairwind build quality much better and the design more pleasing to my eye.
> About the only thing I could find that wasn't great was the slightly loose wiggle that the bezel has, but the actual click action feels good.


Well, if you find it unbearable on the Wrist, I would gladly take it off your hands...Damn wiggley bezel... 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Baramats (Dec 22, 2019)

This thread needs more Fairwinds, I will do my best until December.










Found this leather nato in my strap box. Works very well with the blue and orange.

Tried a NASA strap from CNS, also great...









Bored at work-shot


----------



## evilnickwong (Dec 9, 2010)

amt76 said:


> Well, if you find it unbearable on the Wrist, I would gladly take it off your hands...Damn wiggley bezel...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


I think not! 🤣
Here's another shot playing around on a blue ostrich leg strap.


----------



## Baramats (Dec 22, 2019)

Got my grey today. Love it! A different sound from the sapphire bezel in comparison to the steel. I work with acoustics so this is a great detail


----------



## Baramats (Dec 22, 2019)




----------



## Stevo (May 3, 2007)

Baramats said:


> Got my grey today. Love it! A different sound from the sapphire bezel in comparison to the steel. I work with acoustics so this is a great detail
> 
> View attachment 15532696


I saw that the package arrived on your end. Now I will listen if I can hear the different click sounds as well.


----------



## Baramats (Dec 22, 2019)

Stevo said:


> I saw that the package arrived on your end. Now I will listen if I can hear the different click sounds as well.


HUGE difference 

ok, not so much.


----------



## TheSeikoGuy (Jul 13, 2020)

For those of you that already ordered one and are in Canada, is there still sales tax applied on top of the $775? Like 13% in Ontario for example?


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

A little "understrapped" here, but I've been loving the Fairwind on this 19mm chevron strap from C&B.









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Awesom-O 4000 (Sep 20, 2018)

I wouldn't be surprised if these sold out on day 1 of re-opening.


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

thejames1 said:


> A little "understrapped" here, but I've been loving the Fairwind on this 19mm chevron strap from C&B.
> View attachment 15537141
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


Understrapping is best strapping


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

DirtyHarrie said:


> Understrapping is best strapping


I'm getting more comfortable with it. Love tapered straps and this sorta does the same thing for NATOs

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

thejames1 said:


> I'm getting more comfortable with it. Love tapered straps and this sorta does the same thing for NATOs
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


Exactly!!! Glad someone else understands that. Some of my friends poke fun cause of my 18mm NATO's on 20mm lugs, but it's so much more comfortable.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

thejames1 said:


> A little "understrapped" here, but I've been loving the Fairwind on this 19mm chevron strap from C&B.
> View attachment 15537141
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


Great pair


----------



## Baramats (Dec 22, 2019)

DirtyHarrie said:


> Exactly!!! Glad someone else understands that. Some of my friends poke fun cause of my 18mm NATO's on 20mm lugs, but it's so much more comfortable.


I am a fan of understrapping, love my 18 mm nato's on the Yema Supermans with 19 mm lugs. But this one is 20 mm, camo works great on the grey.


----------



## guysmiles (Feb 16, 2012)

ck2k01 said:


> I love my SBDC101. A bit pricey for my blood, but I'm a sucker for the squared-lugs skin diver case shape and Seiko. And as someone who isn't especially detail oriented and who has modded many a Seiko, I can put up with Seiko tolerance annoyances.
> 
> I'm still on board for a blue 12-hour Fairwind. Though we'll see what I think about the long lugs in terms of proportions and fit on my 6.5" wrist in person before deciding whether to keep it or flip it. I still think the overall design is quite attractive. And the bracelet and adjustable clasp collectively looks like it may be a winner when completed.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wanted to revisit this post since we have the same 6.5" sized wrist and also the SBDC101. I'm fairly certain I'm going to grab one of these (or at least hope to do so) when Jason releases the next batch in December. But still would be great to hear your take on which one you prefer after having a couple weeks with the Fairwind.

I understand it's completely subjective - but would greatly appreciate your take!


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

guysmiles said:


> Wanted to revisit this post since we have the same 6.5" sized wrist and also the SBDC101. I'm fairly certain I'm going to grab one of these (or at least hope to do so) when Jason releases the next batch in December. But still would be great to hear your take on which one you prefer after having a couple weeks with the Fairwind.
> 
> I understand it's completely subjective - but would greatly appreciate your take!


Sure.

I prefer the Seaforth. Nothing huge, just various little design choices that I prefer.

To that point, though, while there are undoubtedly some similar contemporary Halios design language cues between the two, the Fairwind stands on its own in my experience. I quite like it, without even taking into account the forthcoming impressive-seeming bracelet.

So ultimately, I doubt the Fairwind could wholly substitute for the Seaforth if the latter is really what's desired.

But if you dig the Fairwind in pictures and based on the design and functional specs, I've found that it's even a little bit more endearing in the metal.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guysmiles (Feb 16, 2012)

Appreciate the candor! A Seaforth GMT with a ceramic bezel has become a grail I'll be trying to source in the next few years. 

But, I was actually referring to the comparison between the SPB143/SBDC101 and the Fairwind!


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

guysmiles said:


> Appreciate the candor! A Seaforth GMT with a ceramic bezel has become a grail I'll be trying to source in the next few years.
> 
> But, I was actually referring to the comparison between the SPB143/SBDC101 and the Fairwind!


Whoops. I really shouldn't post while dozing off 

vs. the 63MAS, 

I suppose I prefer the 63MAS, as a big fan of the classic skin diver case shape, and the original 62MAS dial and handset design language. And as someone who leans more vintage-inspired tool diver > more modern dressier diver.

The Fairwind does have some comparative strong points in my book. And I think it holds its own as its own thing.

But if push came to shove, I'd hold on to the 63MAS.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guysmiles (Feb 16, 2012)

Thanks for your thoughts!

Although I rarely ever utilize the bracelets of my watches - haven't even adjusted the bracelet to my SPB - I'm completely in awe of the Fairwind's bracelet after watching the Avg Bro review. Thanks again!


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

guysmiles said:


> Thanks for your thoughts!
> 
> Although I rarely ever utilize the bracelets of my watches - haven't even adjusted the bracelet to my SPB - I'm completely in awe of the Fairwind's bracelet after watching the Avg Bro review. Thanks again!


Ya, the 63MAS bracelet has gotten little love on my end too. And I'm similarly looking forward to the Fairwind bracelet 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bricem13 (Apr 6, 2010)

Anyone remembers when the bracelet is due?

Envoyé de mon Mi A2 Lite en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

bricem13 said:


> Anyone remembers when the bracelet is due?
> 
> Envoyé de mon Mi A2 Lite en utilisant Tapatalk


FWIW, I spoke with Jason via email a few weeks back about something, and the bracelet came up.

He quipped about his history of meeting delivery timetables, and noted the general potential for delivery taking longer than he expects.

So unless he's offered a hint on Instagram (I don't follow the Halios insta too closely), regrettably, I don't know 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

If I were to hazard a guess, I would say there's a good chance they will be available in December when the next round of watches is available. I think Jason would want to ship the next round with the bracelets to avoid shipping individual bracelets again. 

Just a guess.


----------



## Stevo (May 3, 2007)

bricem13 said:


> Anyone remembers when the bracelet is due?
> 
> Envoyé de mon Mi A2 Lite en utilisant Tapatalk


More than a guess: they are expected in December. But indeed, planning nowadays is harder to predict than "normally". Covid has caused lots of hick-ups this year.

Stephan
FORaSEC


----------



## Baramats (Dec 22, 2019)

ck2k01 said:


> Whoops. I really shouldn't post while dozing off
> 
> vs. the 63MAS,
> 
> ...


I have been thinking of this a lot. I think the Fairwind has a lot of the vintage watch feel to it. It might be because of the size and design elements. I see the 62 Mas in the design and general "ambience" of the watch that I do not get from the vintage inspired Seiko's that has increased the sizes and also in many ways lost the small design cues. They are much more square and simple in the details than the 62Mas was/is. Look how the 62 Mas has that trapezoid shape of the lume inside the indices, that is awesome looking.
I have only had the bronze Seaforth but found that watch to be more simple in the design than the Fairwind. There is more going on with this new model. Furthermore, I tend to like smaller 38-40 mm watches more than 40+ sizes which might influence my thoughts. I love the new Yema Superman's for example as they are more or less replicas of the 1960, 1970's models both in size and design (except for the 120 klick bezel).



















Pics of 62MAS from this auction








Varunummer 1 691 024


SEIKO, herrur, 37 mm, s.k. "62MAS", Cal 6217A, Serie nr. 6009173, Boett nr. 6217-8001, stål, automatisk, plexiglas, datum, defekt (akut servicebehov), gummiband, ca 1966.




www.kaplans.se





edit: rough comparison


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Baramats said:


> I have been thinking of this a lot. I think the Fairwind has a lot of the vintage watch feel to it. It might be because of the size and design elements. I see the 62 Mas in the design and general "ambience" of the watch that I do not get from the vintage inspired Seiko's that has increased the sizes and also in many ways lost the small design cues. They are much more square and simple in the details than the 62Mas was/is. Look how the 62 Mas has that trapezoid shape of the lume inside the indices, that is awesome looking.
> I have only had the bronze Seaforth but found that watch to be more simple in the design than the Fairwind. There is more going on with this new model. Furthermore, I tend to like smaller 38-40 mm watches more than 40+ sizes which might influence my thoughts. I love the new Yema Superman's for example as they are more or less replicas of the 1960, 1970's models both in size and design (except for the 120 klick bezel).
> 
> View attachment 15543659
> ...


Indeed, I feared that globally characterizing the Fairwind as "modern" and "dressy", and the 63MAS as "tool" and "vintage-inspired," could be fairly regarded as, in some ways, misleading. Thanks for checking me on that.

I find that global categorizations within and across watches often become inconsistent when honing in on specifics.

The best I've ever been to do is describe where a watch sits for me along various continua (vintage v. modern, tool v. dress, skin v. pro, small v. large, etc.).

As noted, with the Fairwind, there's certainly some cited vintage inspirations and evident vintage and tool qualities on display, including numerous brushed elements, a modest case diameter, and solid WR.

Fang lugs could point either way-vintage or modern-for me.

On the other hand, the overall sleek and complex case architecture and bling factors (polished elements, applied indices, sapphire bezel option) leave me with a modestly more contemporary and dressy vibe, on balance.

And cool note about the shape of the lume plots in the non-cardinal indices of the 62MAS. I never noticed that detail before 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jsebbens (Jun 6, 2019)

Is there any word from the grapevine on when/if there will be other colors released for the Fairwind(or Universa)?

Not that there is anything wrong with these. I just already have a blue Seaforth and was looking for something a little different than a grey dial - I guess a little more flashy or bold or something like that. But I love the watch so I don't want to spend the money on something else and then a day later he announces some badass red color or something like that haha - that would be just my luck.


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

Used as intended.


----------



## KingKF1221 (Mar 6, 2020)

Mine finally arrived this week. Still trying to bond with it. My initial impression is the watch is not bad for the price and I hope with the bracelet it will elevate the whole experience


----------



## KingKF1221 (Mar 6, 2020)




----------



## KingKF1221 (Mar 6, 2020)




----------



## KingKF1221 (Mar 6, 2020)




----------



## KingKF1221 (Mar 6, 2020)




----------



## bhanderson9 (Feb 13, 2019)

Baramats said:


> I am a fan of understrapping, love my 18 mm nato's on the Yema Supermans with 19 mm lugs. But this one is 20 mm, camo works great on the grey.
> 
> View attachment 15537660


Looks great! What brand of strap is this?

These bracelet teasers have me excited! Pumped to see it in the flesh.


----------



## Baramats (Dec 22, 2019)

bhanderson9 said:


> Looks great! What brand of strap is this?
> 
> These bracelet teasers have me excited! Pumped to see it in the flesh.


It's an old natostrap from my friends shop, Nato Camouflage (18,20,22)

Probably available from other retailers as well.


----------



## bhanderson9 (Feb 13, 2019)

Baramats said:


> It's an old natostrap from my friends shop, Nato Camouflage (18,20,22)
> 
> Probably available from other retailers as well.


Awesome! Thanks for the link


----------



## KingKF1221 (Mar 6, 2020)

Baramats said:


> I have been thinking of this a lot. I think the Fairwind has a lot of the vintage watch feel to it. It might be because of the size and design elements. I see the 62 Mas in the design and general "ambience" of the watch that I do not get from the vintage inspired Seiko's that has increased the sizes and also in many ways lost the small design cues. They are much more square and simple in the details than the 62Mas was/is. Look how the 62 Mas has that trapezoid shape of the lume inside the indices, that is awesome looking.
> I have only had the bronze Seaforth but found that watch to be more simple in the design than the Fairwind. There is more going on with this new model. Furthermore, I tend to like smaller 38-40 mm watches more than 40+ sizes which might influence my thoughts. I love the new Yema Superman's for example as they are more or less replicas of the 1960, 1970's models both in size and design (except for the 120 klick bezel).
> 
> View attachment 15543659
> ...


Upon first arrival of the Fairwind, I couldn't disagree more with your statement, and now after wearing and looking at the Fairwind for a week (almost) I am starting to see the shadow of 62MAS more and more....the first impression and how i feel about the Fairwind now, miles apart. It is really a cool experience bonding with this watch.


----------



## Baramats (Dec 22, 2019)

KingKF1221 said:


> Upon first arrival of the Fairwind, I couldn't disagree more with your statement, and now after wearing and looking at the Fairwind for a week (almost) I am starting to see the shadow of 62MAS more and more....the first impression and how i feel about the Fairwind now, miles apart. It is really a cool experience bonding with this watch.


I know the feeling. The Fairwind really grows on you. At first it is like, "nah too small, long, gap between lugs an case" but now I really appreciate all the design details and how it is a great remix of a lot of classic watches, including the Seaforth.
With both the Blue Steel and the grey/grey diver it is like two different watches with very separate appearances.










...and then there is a bracelet coming in December. It will be like getting another two new watches.

I just love the profile of this watch!


----------



## Puckbw11 (Aug 21, 2011)

Baramats said:


> I know the feeling. The Fairwind really grows on you. At first it is like, "nah too small, long, gap between lugs an case" but now I really appreciate all the design details and how it is a great remix of a lot of classic watches, including the Seaforth.
> With both the Blue Steel and the grey/grey diver it is like two different watches with very separate appearances.
> 
> View attachment 15548642
> ...


How do you like the grey on the tropic? I have been thinking it might look a bit "off" mixing the modern and vintage, but it looks amazing in the photo.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amt76 (Jan 30, 2011)

evilnickwong said:


> I think not!
> Here's another shot playing around on a blue ostrich leg strap.
> 
> View attachment 15532368


Did your Bezel have Lume leaking as well? I almost purchased one from a member here but he mentioned that the watch would have to go back for a bezel swap as Jason Notified him and other owners that the lume under close observation showed it was leaking out the numbers when applied. Didn't want to have to deal with that, so I passed...
Just wondering was it all blue Sapphire inserts..
Thanks

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

amt76 said:


> Did your Bezel have Lume leaking as well? I almost purchased one from a member here but he mentioned that the watch would have to go back for a bezel swap as Jason Notified him and other owners that the lume under close observation showed it was leaking out the numbers when applied. Didn't want to have to deal with that, so I passed...
> Just wondering was it all blue Sapphire inserts..
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Jason emailed all blue owners previous to any Fairwinds being shipped and explained that there was a defect with the inserts. He gave people the option to ship with the current insert, let him keep the watch until the fixed inserts arrived or have a refund.

So any blue sapphire insert watches were shipped to the buyer only after they said they wanted it with the bad insert.

Everyone was aware of the situation.

Edit: It seems like a defect with the amount of paint layers on the backside of the insert. The lume applied to the back of the insert shines through the paint when charged up a ton with the sun or UV light. Unless you go from extreme light to extreme dark, you hardly ever see the lume through the paint.


----------



## KingKF1221 (Mar 6, 2020)

DirtyHarrie said:


> Jason emailed all blue owners previous to any Fairwinds being shipped and explained that there was a defect with the inserts. He gave people the option to ship with the current insert, let him keep the watch until the fixed inserts arrived or have a refund.
> 
> So any blue sapphire insert watches were shipped to the buyer only after they said they wanted it with the bad insert.
> 
> ...


The other option in the email was to change to a different style/color, to the grey or to the steel bezel which I did


----------



## evilnickwong (Dec 9, 2010)

Running around on an orange rubber strap at the moment


----------



## guysmiles (Feb 16, 2012)

Great photo.

Need more photos! Still undecided between Blue and Gray


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

evilnickwong said:


> Running around on an orange rubber strap at the moment
> 
> View attachment 15553205


This has to be one of the finest lume photos I have ever seen. Fantastic work.

Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## boozedancing (Feb 13, 2016)

Just bought a Crown & Buckle Matte Supreme NATO for my Fairwind. Wears and looks pretty darn good IMHO. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

boozedancing said:


> Just bought a Crown & Buckle Matte Supreme NATO for my Fairwind. Wears and looks pretty darn good IMHO.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice! I got a slate gray coming.


----------



## boozedancing (Feb 13, 2016)

DirtyHarrie said:


> Nice! I got a slate gray coming.


Excellent! I'm glad I went with slate gray. And that mint green second hand arrow makes it extra special.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

boozedancing said:


> [/IMG]https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20201117/ab25475f26fd3d49bac3f4837c74d4b3.jpg[/IMG]
> Just bought a Crown & Buckle Matte Supreme NATO for my Fairwind. Wears and looks pretty darn good IMHO.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 I appreciate C&B regularly seeking to innovate with new fabric weaves.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KingKF1221 (Mar 6, 2020)

boozedancing said:


> Just bought a Crown & Buckle Matte Supreme NATO for my Fairwind. Wears and looks pretty darn good IMHO.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do you know if they are running any BF deals? How does their Nato compare to B&J's ?


----------



## amt76 (Jan 30, 2011)

ck2k01 said:


> I appreciate C&B regularly seeking to innovate with new fabric weaves.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, they come out with some nice stuff, just a lil tight on the length for us bigger wrist fellas on here... 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## evilnickwong (Dec 9, 2010)

wheelbuilder said:


> This has to be one of the finest lume photos I have ever seen. Fantastic work.
> 
> Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


Thanks! The Pixel takes decent shots.

Met up with a friend today who had his BBB58. Here's a side-by-side comparison of two cool 39mm blue sport watches:


----------



## ChronicCynic (May 22, 2019)

evilnickwong said:


> Thanks! The Pixel takes decent shots.
> 
> Met up with a friend today who had his BBB58. Here's a side-by-side comparison of two cool 39mm blue sport watches:


What were your impressions?


----------



## boozedancing (Feb 13, 2016)

KingKF1221 said:


> Do you know if they are running any BF deals? How does their Nato compare to B&J's ?


I have no idea. I've bought many a strap from Crown & Buckle over the years. They make a solid product and delivery is pretty fast (even the free option!). B&J = Bark & Jack? Never handled them. I'm sure they're pretty nice. Seems like he'd only put out a quality product.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jeeeeefff (Sep 6, 2018)

For those of you who have both the Seaforth and Fairwind, do you hear rotor noise on the Fairwind? My Seaforth bronze is a bit loud and you can feel the rotor. Jason explained that this might be due to the thin, titanium caseback. I hope the Fairwind is improved.
Thanks!


----------



## Baramats (Dec 22, 2019)

jeeeeefff said:


> For those of you who have both the Seaforth and Fairwind, do you hear rotor noise on the Fairwind? My Seaforth bronze is a bit loud and you can feel the rotor. Jason explained that this might be due to the thin, titanium caseback. I hope the Fairwind is improved.
> Thanks!


Yes, if I wiggle my wrist and listen I can clearly hear the rotor. But during normal use I never notice it.
I like to hear the sounds from my mechanical watches.


----------



## jeeeeefff (Sep 6, 2018)

OK. Definitely not an "issue", but higher end watches or even just those with thicker casebooks are close to silent, which contributes to the "luxury" feeling IMO. Again not an issue, especially at this price point.


----------



## Puckbw11 (Aug 21, 2011)

An amazing piece. Still trying to decide if it's for me or not...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## evilnickwong (Dec 9, 2010)

ChronicCynic said:


> What were your impressions?


I'm quite familiar with the BBB58, and prior to my Fairwind, I had an ETA Pelagos for a few years. The build quality is obviously better on the Tudors, but that's to be expected given the price range. I find the Fairwind to more than hold its own, and I expect that will be even better once the bracelet arrives.
(The only thing I miss from the Pelagos was the amazing bezel build and tactility. That thing felt amazing.)



jeeeeefff said:


> For those of you who have both the Seaforth and Fairwind, do you hear rotor noise on the Fairwind? My Seaforth bronze is a bit loud and you can feel the rotor. Jason explained that this might be due to the thin, titanium caseback. I hope the Fairwind is improved.
> Thanks!


I used to have a Seaforth and found the Miyota rotor to be too noisy, part of why I didn't end up keeping it. The Fairwind also has a bit of that same noise, but it's not as annoying. If anything, I've heard similar from some other Swiss movements too.


----------



## motorjon68 (Dec 28, 2017)

I think the slate grey with a 12 hour bezel could be the perfect, affordable travel watch. Rotor noise and wobble has never bothered me.


----------



## btcity380 (Sep 17, 2019)

Puckbw11 said:


> An amazing piece. Still trying to decide if it's for me or not...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


From the picture, it works really well on your wrist mate.

What's the Nato strap? love that color


----------



## itibiertia0887 (Feb 24, 2020)

jeeeeefff said:


> For those of you who have both the Seaforth and Fairwind, do you hear rotor noise on the Fairwind? My Seaforth bronze is a bit loud and you can feel the rotor. Jason explained that this might be due to the thin, titanium caseback. I hope the Fairwind is improved.
> Thanks!


To be honest I am a surprised that is how Jason explained it. There are so many things factors that need to be correctly addressed before this can be compared on the same level. First when you say the movement is noisy, what is your ambient environment like? If you live in the suburb in the dead of the night, I can usually hear many things that I wouldn't hear during the day. the tick toc sound of my analog clock for example. I can hear the sound of my Rolex 3135 rotor turning when it is this quiet as well. Also how fast the oscillating weight rotates has a lot to with how wound up the mainspring is, obviously the faster it turns the louder it is. When the mainspring is fully loaded the weight barely turns at all, that's when the movement becomes really quiet. point is so many different factors can change before we even begin addressing this question.


----------



## amt76 (Jan 30, 2011)

Thanks to a fella in Michigan who didn't fall for the Fairwind...Paid a tad over retail, but im ok with that, because I hate to wait...lol. I think I prefer it on the mesh until that dope ass Bracelet arrives...





































Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Baramats (Dec 22, 2019)

itibiertia0887 said:


> To be honest I am a surprised that is how Jason explained it. There are so many things factors that need to be correctly addressed before this can be compared on the same level. First when you say the movement is noisy, what is your ambient environment like? If you live in the suburb in the dead of the night, I can usually hear many things that I wouldn't hear during the day. the tick toc sound of my analog clock for example. I can hear the sound of my Rolex 3135 rotor turning when it is this quiet as well. Also how fast the oscillating weight rotates has a lot to with how wound up the mainspring is, obviously the faster it turns the louder it is. When the mainspring is fully loaded the weight barely turns at all, that's when the movement becomes really quiet. point is so many different factors can change before we even begin addressing this question.


As an acoustician I can do an investigation on vibration, sound and all those things in a controlled environment. Just send me all of your exepensive watches and I will get to work 

But in my professional view: the rotor noise from the fairwind is not a problem. The only mechanical watch I have had problems with is the Omega Aqua Terra which has a loud ticking sound.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I think a lot has to do with case construction. 

The seaforths are some of the noisiet cases I have encountered. I think is due to the thin case and back as I have the same movements in other watch’s that are near silent. 

I am sure the lean fairwind is as least as noisy as a seaforth. 

That said, rotor noise doesn’t bother me in the slightest. In fact I dare say I somewhat enjoy hearing the rotor move around occasionally.


----------



## guysmiles (Feb 16, 2012)

amt76 said:


> Thanks to a fella in Michigan who didn't fall for the Fairwind...Paid a tad over retail, but im ok with that, because I hate to wait...lol. I think I prefer it on the mesh until that dope ass Bracelet arrives...
> View attachment 15557593
> View attachment 15557594
> View attachment 15557596
> ...


Congratulations!

Fulfill all your deepest desires and dreams (for a watch)?


----------



## Pogo247 (May 11, 2020)

I really wasn't all that bothered about the Fairwind when I first saw it but i've pretty much gone full circle on it and now I can't wait to see some real life examples of the bracelet.

I own a Seaforth which I've tried on an Oris 65 bracelet which I sold (slim, female endlinks but no toolless micro adjustment) and a Ginault (well made, great clasp but it feels a bit too chunky on my 17cm wrist, the male endlinks don't help either). 

The bracelet really looks like it could have everything I'm looking for and the best parts of the Oris and Ginault combined. Slim profile, female endlinks, enough visual interest with the polished elements and that great looking clasp with the micro adjustment as well.

Would love to see some comparisons to the Seaforth on Ginault bracelet when they ship out, any update on when they will be ready? 

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## jeeeeefff (Sep 6, 2018)

itibiertia0887 said:


> To be honest I am a surprised that is how Jason explained it. There are so many things factors that need to be correctly addressed before this can be compared on the same level. First when you say the movement is noisy, what is your ambient environment like? If you live in the suburb in the dead of the night, I can usually hear many things that I wouldn't hear during the day. the tick toc sound of my analog clock for example. I can hear the sound of my Rolex 3135 rotor turning when it is this quiet as well. Also how fast the oscillating weight rotates has a lot to with how wound up the mainspring is, obviously the faster it turns the louder it is. When the mainspring is fully loaded the weight barely turns at all, that's when the movement becomes really quiet. point is so many different factors can change before we even begin addressing this question.


Just to add to what boatswain said. I have owned quite a few watches, included some Rolexes and all of them were quite silent compared to the Seaforth. I believe Valjoux movements are also considered noisy, but in Halios' case, this has to do with the watch construction. My Seikos and Rolex are much more silent. Again not an issue, it's just one of the criteria one can consider as part of the overall watch experience.


----------



## Puckbw11 (Aug 21, 2011)

btcity380 said:


> From the picture, it works really well on your wrist mate.
> 
> What's the Nato strap? love that color


The Watch Steward. A poor man's Erika's Originals. I love it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AdrianGrf12 (Mar 20, 2020)

boatswain said:


> I think a lot has to do with case construction.
> 
> The seaforths are some of the noisiet cases I have encountered. I think is due to the thin case and back as I have the same movements in other watch's that are near silent.
> 
> ...


Is your SF with ETA/Sellita ?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

AdrianGrf12 said:


> Is your SF with ETA/Sellita ?


I have one with ETA and another with the miyota. They noise level is the same. The miyota is a bit higher pitched and comes out more with the unidirectional winding. But yeah overall they have about the same volume.


----------



## ChronicCynic (May 22, 2019)

How do you know if your Fairwind has a Sellita or ETA? I don't really care but I'm just curious.

Also, bonus shots.

Love how the seconds hand reflects off the 6 o clock marker here. Definitely a bit of lint/fuzz on some of the markers, but they are invisible to the eye and not unexpected at this pricing. The paint on the seconds hand and the printing looks sharp and very well done. Also, I love how hands go from brushed up top to polished on the edges - the right side of the hour marker is reflecting the seconds hand in the picture below.









Another picture showing that brushing and reflection on the minute hand. Again, great printing on the dial. You can see more of the fuzziness on the side of the seconds hand though. 









And finally, probably no surprise to anyone, but the brushing on the lugs is very well done, with a crisp transition to the polished edge. Knurling on bezel is also very uniform and without apparent flaws at this magnification.


----------



## Stevo (May 3, 2007)

ChronicCynic said:


> How do you know if your Fairwind has a Sellita or ETA? I don't really care but I'm just curious.


All Fairwinds have the Sellita. The owners manual says ETA or Sellita as instructions are the same. But all Fairwinds have Selitta.

When we received the stock for our customers in Europe I noticed that as well and immediately checked with Jason.

Stephan
FORaSEC


----------



## Puckbw11 (Aug 21, 2011)

Still debating on keeping this. It's a nice, affordable change of pace from my OP39.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevo (May 3, 2007)

Just made a picture that came out ok I guess. Enjoy your Sunday!

Stephan
FORaSEC


----------



## one onety-one (Jul 20, 2020)

ChronicCynic said:


> How do you know if your Fairwind has a Sellita or ETA? I don't really care but I'm just curious.
> 
> Also, bonus shots.
> 
> ...


My eyes may be playing tricks on me, but the counter-length of the minute hand looks different between the first and second picture.


----------



## Puckbw11 (Aug 21, 2011)

My loves:


Amazing finishing for the money. Better than Some Oris/Sinn pieces I have owned. The mix between polished and brushed surfaces is unmatched under 1k. And the applied indices are fire.
Cool design. It all just works in person
Love the sizing. It's substantial, but still restrained.
The movement is a great value (mostly Miyota at this price). Mine is -3 a day!
bezel action is good and only a little bit of play
Sapphire 12-hour, bidirectional bezel is beautiful
Lume strength is on par with the best Seikos

Dislikes


Lume is so heavily applied that you get that typical green c3 color in daylight. It reminds me of a Citizen I had a while ago - not really in a good way.
Lugs are a bit long and aren't drilled (understandable with the bracelet)
bracelet design isn't my cup of tea.
too much text on dial for my taste. I'd take off "fairwind" or the Halios logo.

I was debating between this, the Raven Trekker 39, and the Baltic Aquascaphe. I think all three are excellent choices. The Halios just seems, in my view, to be a bit better finished and better value overall. I adore the Baltic design, but I did not like the movement or the simply (and in some instances online, crudely) finished case. The Raven case wasn't as appealing to me (strange polishing/brushing to make the case seem thinner) and the crown was too big for my taste. However, if Raven had their white/grey dial in a No Date version, it would have been a toss-up.

I still am debating on putting this up for sale to fund some other things, but for right now I think it's an excellent piece. I could see myself wearing it for many years and not tiring of it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChronicCynic (May 22, 2019)

So I don't know if this is normal for a SW200-1 movement or not, but today I was adjusting my time and ended up hand-winding it a bit as I was fiddling with it to screw the crown back in. Maybe it was kind of dumb, but I also just have a habit of spinning it the crown a bit after setting the time. I noticed the crown is very hard to turn, and there's no winding noise. Is that normal for a selitta movement? Thinking back, the watch might have been fully wound and that's just the normal clutch/slippage going on? Can anyone help reassure me on this?


----------



## monsters (Mar 28, 2010)

amt76 said:


> Thanks to a fella in Michigan who didn't fall for the Fairwind...Paid a tad over retail, but im ok with that, because I hate to wait...lol. I think I prefer it on the mesh until that dope ass Bracelet arrives...
> View attachment 15557593
> View attachment 15557594
> View attachment 15557596
> ...


This watch is just so versatile and looks great on all of the straps! Is the rubber on the first one Everest, or another brand?


----------



## amt76 (Jan 30, 2011)

monsters said:


> This watch is just so versatile and looks great on all of the straps! Is the rubber on the first one Everest, or another brand?


Hey,
The rubber is the Aqua Vent FKM strap B and R supplies. Very comfy. I love rubber straps and those are up there in my opinion.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevo (May 3, 2007)

ChronicCynic said:


> So I don't know if this is normal for a SW200-1 movement or not, but today I was adjusting my time and ended up hand-winding it a bit as I was fiddling with it to screw the crown back in. Maybe it was kind of dumb, but I also just have a habit of spinning it the crown a bit after setting the time. I noticed the crown is very hard to turn, and there's no winding noise. Is that normal for a selitta movement? Thinking back, the watch might have been fully wound and that's just the normal clutch/slippage going on? Can anyone help reassure me on this?


Hard to comment without feeling it myself. All ETA 2824-similar movements are not really meant to hand-wind. Please bear in mind that all of them don't like it in general. Miyota 9015, ETA2824 and SW200-1 all can be harmed more easily than you would expect.

If the crown is hard to turn, it either is fully wound or something is wrong. Try again in 35 hours to feel again. Lots of resistance is not normal for the Sellita movement.

Stephan
FORaSEC


----------



## ChronicCynic (May 22, 2019)

Stevo said:


> If the crown is hard to turn, it either is fully wound or something is wrong. Try again in 35 hours to feel again. Lots of resistance is not normal for the Sellita movement.
> 
> Stephan
> FORaSEC


If it is fully wound, is this normal for the movement?


----------



## Stevo (May 3, 2007)

ChronicCynic said:


> If it is fully wound, is this normal for the movement?


If you mean that there is a lot of resistance when it is fully wound: yes that is normal.


----------



## watch_i_geek (Jul 4, 2015)

I like the leather strap it came with, although it’s tad too long for my small wrist. Love the bezel feel. Has anyone tried the canvas strap from Barton watch straps? I was wondering if that would be shorter than the one that Fairwind came with.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AdrianGrf12 (Mar 20, 2020)

boatswain said:


> I have one with ETA and another with the miyota. They noise level is the same. The miyota is a bit higher pitched and comes out more with the unidirectional winding. But yeah overall they have about the same volume.


That is interesting. I would assume this is compared when both movements are fully unwound correct?


----------



## AdrianGrf12 (Mar 20, 2020)

Puckbw11 said:


> Still debating on keeping this. It's a nice, affordable change of pace from my OP39.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


which Nato is that? lovely


----------



## Puckbw11 (Aug 21, 2011)

AdrianGrf12 said:


> which Nato is that? lovely


The Watch Steward's grey nato. I'm a big believer in these MN/paratrooper/elastic straps.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

AdrianGrf12 said:


> That is interesting. I would assume this is compared when both movements are fully unwound correct?


If I recall right I don't think there was any difference I could pick out for volume depending on the how charged the movements were.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Stevo (May 3, 2007)

This shows best what my fetish is with 3D applied markers and good hand sets: the way the light can play with the surfaces. Combined with the distortion of the sapphire box shaped crystal, it distracts me whenever I see something like the picture below.

This wasn't set up as a studio picture. It is just a Fairwind lying in its packaging nearby a window. Took a picture or two and that's how easy it is. Really like that dial.


----------



## monsters (Mar 28, 2010)

All quiet on the Halios front. Any more pictures of the grey to hold us over before Fairwind/Universa ordering opens up again?


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

Yeah it's been very quiet. 

Hopefully it's nothing serious and Jason just has his head down, busy with watch things.


----------



## SKYWATCH007 (Oct 2, 2020)

I saw on the site, Jason wrote an update Dec 1.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Jason's update said:


> I'll be sending out an update shortly to pre-order participants. Bracelets are 3 weeks or so away from being completed, and the replacement blue inserts should be arriving shortly as well.
> For folks looking to place a new order for the Fairwind, apologies for the wait but the priority right now is to get the pre-orders sorted out first.


Here it is

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## SKYWATCH007 (Oct 2, 2020)

Rice and Gravy said:


> Here it is
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


Maybe someone can share with us the email he sent out...


----------



## H.Mulligan (Jul 15, 2018)

Stevo said:


> This shows best what my fetish is with 3D applied markers and good hand sets: the way the light can play with the surfaces. Combined with the distortion of the sapphire box shaped crystal, it distracts me whenever I see something like the picture below.
> 
> This wasn't set up as a studio picture. It is just a Fairwind lying in its packaging nearby a window. Took a picture or two and that's how easy it is. Really like that dial.


Nice shot!


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

SKYWATCH007 said:


> Maybe someone can share with us the email he sent out...


There has been no email sent yet as far as I know.


----------



## amt76 (Jan 30, 2011)

Just received from my Fairwind Donor....





__





HALIOS Fairwind - bracelet update






mailchi.mp





Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Baramats (Dec 22, 2019)

monsters said:


> All quiet on the Halios front. Any more pictures of the grey to hold us over before Fairwind/Universa ordering opens up again?


I really want the bracelet for this watch. But a nato-strap will do for now.


----------



## mbarmbar (Sep 8, 2014)

thejames1 said:


> A little "understrapped" here, but I've been loving the Fairwind on this 19mm chevron strap from C&B.
> View attachment 15537141
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


Nice and well balanced!

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## jeeeeefff (Sep 6, 2018)

What do you think of the minute numbers on the sapphire bezel not being centered on the band, but rather being pushed "outwards"? This is a design choice that bothers me, but maybe owners can chime in and share their opinions?


----------



## Baramats (Dec 22, 2019)

jeeeeefff said:


> What do you think of the minute numbers on the sapphire bezel not being centered on the band, but rather being pushed "outwards"? This is a design choice that bothers me, but maybe owners can chime in and share their opinions?


I think it is centered in relation to the font of the numbers. This makes it well balanced and makes them work with the numbers more than just being some markers between them. I like the placement.

This would otherwise be a detail that would annoy me as design is everything


----------



## Puckbw11 (Aug 21, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Puckbw11 (Aug 21, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chris902 (Oct 5, 2020)

I suspect it's been taken down off the website, but in case I am just missing something directly in front of my face: does anyone know where to actually sign up for the mailing list to get updates on when Fairwind order open up again? It no longer appears on the bottom of the product page.


----------



## TheSeikoGuy (Jul 13, 2020)

chris902 said:


> I suspect it's been taken down off the website, but in case I am just missing something directly in front of my face: does anyone know where to actually sign up for the mailing list to get updates on when Fairwind order open up again? It no longer appears on the bottom of the product page.


I think it was removed months back. You can try emailing to get added to the list but good luck getting a reply. I sent an email in October that I haven't heard back from. Your best bet is to just check the site everyday.


----------



## Baramats (Dec 22, 2019)

New strap day


----------



## DevilDoc19 (Oct 29, 2019)

Does anyone know when Jason will be making the date version?


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

DevilDoc19 said:


> Does anyone know when Jason will be making the date version?


There is no date for the second run of Fairwinds. Probably next year at some point.


----------



## SKYWATCH007 (Oct 2, 2020)

Has anyone heard anything on the new SF? I've emailed him a couple of times but nothing.


----------



## Stevo (May 3, 2007)

SKYWATCH007 said:


> Has anyone heard anything on the new SF? I've emailed him a couple of times but nothing.


Due to the delays with the bracelets and some other parts for Fairwind, and Covid making assembly much harder, slower and less predictable to plan, there is no date yet for a new SF batch. First things first. Fairwind and Universa (pre)orders have priority.

Halios will not push things through or use less qualitative partners to speed up production. Like with many other things this year, production preparation and execution take longer due to the special circumstances.

Stephan
FORaSEC


----------



## BigPirateBits (Jan 31, 2019)

SKYWATCH007 said:


> Has anyone heard anything on the new SF? I've emailed him a couple of times but nothing.


He responded to my email the other day. He is still planning another Seaforth run. Tentatively planning for around spring at the moment.


----------



## SKYWATCH007 (Oct 2, 2020)

BigPirateBits said:


> He responded to my email the other day. He is still planning another Seaforth run. Tentatively planning for around spring at the moment.


Thanks. In my email from October, he already mentioned two colours for the SF, so I was just wondering if there was any NEW info.
CHeers


----------



## guysmiles (Feb 16, 2012)

Stevo said:


> Due to the delays with the bracelets and some other parts for Fairwind, and Covid making assembly much harder, slower and less predictable to plan, there is no date yet for a new SF batch. First things first. Fairwind and Universa (pre)orders have priority.
> 
> Halios will not push things through or use less qualitative partners to speed up production. Like with many other things this year, production preparation and execution take longer due to the special circumstances.
> 
> ...


Universa pre-orders have already come and gone?


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

SKYWATCH007 said:


> Thanks. In my email from October, he already mentioned two colours for the SF, so I was just wondering if there was any NEW info.
> CHeers


This is what I'm waiting for. What colors did he confirm?


----------



## SKYWATCH007 (Oct 2, 2020)

guysmiles said:


> Universa pre-orders have already come and gone?


Nope. Don't worry you didn't miss it! He's estimating for December.


----------



## SKYWATCH007 (Oct 2, 2020)

dsquared24 said:


> This is what I'm waiting for. What colors did he confirm?


Bahama yellow and Pastel blue are confirmed. There will be some design changes from what I've read on IG. Sounds exciting!


----------



## Stevo (May 3, 2007)

guysmiles said:


> Universa pre-orders have already come and gone?


No. Orders will open once available or perhaps very close to delivery date.


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

SKYWATCH007 said:


> Bahama yellow and Pastel blue are confirmed. There will be some design changes from what I've read on IG. Sounds exciting!


Awesome, that's what I've been wanting a 12 hour pastel back in my collection.


----------



## VaKyle (Apr 4, 2019)

Looks like the Fairwind “back in stock“ timeline has been pushed back again. where it recently said December the website now say “Jan/Feb”.


----------



## Aquaracer1 (Jul 23, 2009)

These look fantastic- Congrats!


----------



## Baramats (Dec 22, 2019)

Thread refill, hope the bracelets are on time this time. Together we wait.


----------



## Baramats (Dec 22, 2019)

Happy new year!
(Tomorrow)


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

A Halios family shot, showing a common theme (IMO) amount these divers.
















Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

thejames1 said:


> A Halios family shot, showing a common theme (IMO) amount these divers.
> View attachment 15628665
> View attachment 15628666
> 
> ...


Great trio and shot. 

So who's the fave?


----------



## ireney32 (Jan 1, 2021)

So pretty, would love a date version of a Fairwind or a Seaforth.


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

boatswain said:


> Great trio and shot.
> 
> So who's the fave?


Thanks! For me, the Fairwind. Love the size of the case, and the dial and hands are the best from Halios so far.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

ireney32 said:


> So pretty, would love a date version of a Fairwind or a Seaforth.


You'll probably see one in subsequent iterations, so hang tight?


----------



## Twehttam (Apr 28, 2011)

Saw a couple updates Jason made a week ago on IG within his last Universa post (possibly also impacting Fairwind?):










Looks like February and he's bringing assembly internal to Vancouver.

Really debating a Fairwind. I love my Seaforth and I dig the Fairwind case and design... it's just my small 5.9" wrist. I know those lugs will overhang... the heart wants what the heart wants, but I always need to be cognizant of fit.


----------



## SKYWATCH007 (Oct 2, 2020)

Twehttam said:


> Saw a couple updates Jason made a week ago on IG within his last Universa post (possibly also impacting Fairwind?):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow good find! I was going to grab one of these back in late fall (when it was originally forecast) and the new Seaforth, but with more and more delay, I'll probably just wait for the SF.


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

Twehttam said:


> Saw a couple updates Jason made a week ago on IG within his last Universa post (possibly also impacting Fairwind?):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great update. As with most watch timelines, I'd venture it'll be more like March or April for the universa.


----------



## ireney32 (Jan 1, 2021)

Yes, fingers crossed, if he makes a dated version of a Fairwind I'll wait instead of buying something after-market and settling for a style I may not like as much.


----------



## fbd223 (Dec 25, 2009)

Good update, Anyone received there bracelet yet? I know they were supposed to start shipping out around this time. Just waiting on mine before putting it up for sale.


----------



## ireney32 (Jan 1, 2021)

fbd223 said:


> Good update, Anyone received there bracelet yet? I know they were supposed to start shipping out around this time. Just waiting on mine before putting it up for sale.


Are you selling it because there are things you don't like about it?


----------



## SKYWATCH007 (Oct 2, 2020)

ireney32 said:


> Are you selling it because there are things you don't like about it?


Yea why are you selling it? Average bros did a nice review on it especially the bracelet was awesome with the push button logo on the clasp for micro-adjustments.


----------



## fbd223 (Dec 25, 2009)

Just not bonding with it and deciding if I want to move it on for something else. There are similar micro adjustment with my IWC Pilot Chrono and I don't really use it.


----------



## ChronicCynic (May 22, 2019)

I realize this may be an unanswerable question... but anyone know when to expect the bracelet?


----------



## ItFromDawes (Dec 18, 2020)

At this rate maybe in another 5 years or so


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

Time marches slowly when waiting on a bracelet.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

I asked on IG the other day. He says the bracelets are landing soon and being sent to pre-order folks, and then public ordering may be open in 3 weeks or so.


----------



## Stevo (May 3, 2007)

Rice and Gravy said:


> I asked on IG the other day. He says the bracelets are landing soon and being sent to pre-order folks, and then public ordering may be open in 3 weeks or so.


As Halios dealer in Europe I can confirm the above.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

DirtyHarrie said:


> [/IMG]https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20210113/80009d10575071a34fb8454381cc5055.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> Time marches slowly when waiting on a bracelet.


On the upside, looks  on that strap 

Mine is sadly in need of Jason service (hands were set vertically too close together and so get stuck to the point of stopping). So just waiting on him to have the new bezels and bracelets so I can send my watch back for him to get it all sorted in one shot.

Thus, regrettably, I haven't been wearing it in the meantime, nor by extension contributing shots to the thread 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevo (May 3, 2007)

Blue/steel. My last one in stock. Which amazes me to be frank.


----------



## BT1985 (Jan 8, 2019)

Eagerly awaiting the bracelet but I'm digging the strap.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KingKF1221 (Mar 6, 2020)

JLS36 said:


> It already feels like it's going to be like the gmt, he said the run was "large" but I'm bit sure what that means 2000? His ordering process for limited numbers could use some type of overhaul.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


I do agree that Halios can use an overhaul on its ordering process. Helm recently updated theirs after so many customers feedbacks. The ones who listen, wins, that's just my opinion. Jason is a very shrewd, He knows what's best for his brand end of day.


----------



## KingKF1221 (Mar 6, 2020)

Stevo said:


> As Halios dealer in Europe I can confirm the above.


Hello Steve, my buddy is very interested in ordering and he is in Europe. Do you have a website he can check out? Thanks!


----------



## Baramats (Dec 22, 2019)

KingKF1221 said:


> Hello Steve, my buddy is very interested in ordering and he is in Europe. Do you have a website he can check out? Thanks!


Go to www.forasec.com for Steve's Fairwind, he is the authorized dealer in Europe and I highly recommend buying from them.


----------



## Stevo (May 3, 2007)

Baramats said:


> Go to www.forasec.com for Steve's Fairwind, he is the authorized dealer in Europe and I highly recommend buying from them.


Thanks so much! We also hope the ordering process will open up soon. For FW, but also for the Universa which is highly anticipated by many.

Stephan


----------



## ItFromDawes (Dec 18, 2020)

I'm interested in the Universa without the bracelet. Hope he offers a cheaper option for people that only use leather or nato


----------



## SKYWATCH007 (Oct 2, 2020)

ItFromDawes said:


> I'm interested in the Universa without the bracelet. Hope he offers a cheaper option for people that only use leather or nato


Yea same here! I sent Stephan an email on here asking but no response...


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

ItFromDawes said:


> I'm interested in the Universa without the bracelet. Hope he offers a cheaper option for people that only use leather or nato


There was no "minus bracelet" price tier for the Fairwind, so most likely there won't be for the Universa either.

But no harm in sending Jason an email to ask!


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

ItFromDawes said:


> I'm interested in the Universa without the bracelet. Hope he offers a cheaper option for people that only use leather or nato


if you ever resell the watch, it will be worth having the bracelet


----------



## mephisto (Jun 8, 2007)

time for some metal! love the angles, total Countach vibes. the quick adjust is sweet (push the logo on the clasp to adjust)



























microadjust retracted









microadjust extended


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Very Very nice. 

Great endlink fit. Glad the change was made.


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

mephisto said:


> time for some metal! love the angles, total Countach vibes. the quick adjust is sweet (push the logo on the clasp to adjust)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just saw this on your IG! Congrats man. Did it just show up out of the blue?


----------



## chris902 (Oct 5, 2020)

mephisto said:


> time for some metal! love the angles, total Countach vibes. the quick adjust is sweet (push the logo on the clasp to adjust)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks so good. If you don't mind, how long is the clasp? It looks pretty close to the full lug to lug in the photo.


----------



## Aquaracer1 (Jul 23, 2009)

mephisto said:


> time for some metal! love the angles, total Countach vibes. the quick adjust is sweet (push the logo on the clasp to adjust)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! Does the bracelet taper?


----------



## Aquaracer1 (Jul 23, 2009)

I’ve had my eye on this model for a while. It seems to check all the boxes. I may just have to pick up a blue dial with divers bezel when Jason resumes orders again, hopefully in a month or 2


----------



## mephisto (Jun 8, 2007)

DirtyHarrie said:


> Just saw this on your IG! Congrats man. Did it just show up out of the blue?


thanks! mentioned on IG but for posterity here- i'm lucky to live by Halios Worldwide HQ so it was a special delivery!



chris902 said:


> That looks so good. If you don't mind, how long is the clasp? It looks pretty close to the full lug to lug in the photo.


clasp slightly shorter than the vertical lug space...











Aquaracer1 said:


> Nice! Does the bracelet taper?


slightly. not as much as, say the Astor & Banks Searanger:


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

mephisto said:


> time for some metal! love the angles, total Countach vibes. the quick adjust is sweet (push the logo on the clasp to adjust)
> [/img]https://live.staticflickr.com/65535/50841830978_341900210c_h.jpg[/img]
> 
> [/img]https://live.staticflickr.com/65535/50842555561_aadfe2b1f4_k.jpg[/img]
> ...





mephisto said:


> thanks! mentioned on IG but for posterity here- i'm lucky to live by Halios Worldwide HQ so it was a special delivery!
> 
> clasp slightly shorter than the vertical lug space...
> [/img]https://live.staticflickr.com/65535/50842896198_cc048ec33b_k.jpg[/img]
> ...


Thanks for the demonstrative shots and insights . Looking/sounding 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Puckbw11 (Aug 21, 2011)

The pics look great and I don’t typically wear bracelets due to my skin allergies. 

I have found this watch to look amazing on straps. I have to sell it to fund another purchase but, man, what a watch!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AdrianGrf12 (Mar 20, 2020)

Thanks to this group, found this amazing piece. Have been in love with it since its arrival. Can't wait for the bracelet to arrive.


----------



## AdrianGrf12 (Mar 20, 2020)

ck2k01 said:


> Thanks for the demonstrative shots and insights . Looking/sounding
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is having the clasp slightly shorter than the vertical distance lug to lug the proper way or preferred way?


----------



## SKYWATCH007 (Oct 2, 2020)

Have any of the people waiting on the FW bracelet received them or any new email updates from Jason?


----------



## mephisto (Jun 8, 2007)

Best thing about the pushbutton microadjust is that you can adjust on the fly without taking the watch off your wrist


----------



## Jwatches826 (Jun 13, 2020)

Anyone knows when will Jason open up the site for new orders?


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

SKYWATCH007 said:


> Have any of the people waiting on the FW bracelet received them or any new email updates from Jason?


No email or post yet. Some people in Vancouver have the bracelets but I haven't seen any posts yet of someone receiving one by mail.


----------



## Stevo (May 3, 2007)

SKYWATCH007 said:


> Yea same here! I sent Stephan an email on here asking but no response...


Haven't seen an email, but the answer is that both Universa and Fairwind will have the bracelet as standard. That fact alone makes offering it without not logical from a business point of view. Bracelets would be left over and would never be sold separately, as everyone already will have one.


----------



## evilnickwong (Dec 9, 2010)

Bracelets are finally ready! (and also fixed blue sapphire bezels for those who need them)


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

Check your email if you're waiting for a replacement blue bezel insert.


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Any idea when the universa will open for orders??


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

warsh said:


> Any idea when the universa will open for orders??


around 2 weeks is the common thinking right now


----------



## mephisto (Jun 8, 2007)

I'll just leave this here...
(Adjusting bracelet still on wrist)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CKMszD1jcF9/


----------



## PartyBees (Jul 19, 2019)

mephisto said:


> I'll just leave this here...
> (Adjusting bracelet still on wrist)
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CKMszD1jcF9/


----------



## zetaplus93 (Jul 22, 2013)

Excited to have it finally come in!

I'm one of the few (I think) that opted to wait for both the bracelet and blue bezel fixed before getting the watch. Glad to finally have it delivered. Northeast US here so folks outside of Vancouver should be getting their's shortly.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Looks great. Every time I see the blue version of this it seems a different color.


----------



## Stevo (May 3, 2007)

Bracelets and some more pre order FW’s will be shipped to me as well, so I can re-distribute them to our customers in Europe. 

This has been a long wait. But I really feel the total design with the bracelet finally comes together. Just as Jason intended. 

Now let’s hope orders for Universa can open up soon again. Lots of people waiting for the hand winder as well! 

Stephan
FORaSEC


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

ck2k01 said:


> On the upside, looks  on that strap
> 
> Mine is sadly in need of Jason service (hands were set vertically too close together and so get stuck to the point of stopping). So just waiting on him to have the new bezels and bracelets so I can send my watch back for him to get it all sorted in one shot.
> 
> ...


Jason hooked me up with a completely new Fairwind, with bracelet, for simplicity's sake 



Stevo said:


> Bracelets and some more pre order FW's will be shipped to me as well, so I can re-distribute them to our customers in Europe.
> 
> This has been a long wait. But I really feel the total design with the bracelet finally comes together. Just as Jason intended.
> 
> ...


Concurred. The bracelet really completes the Lamborghini Countach-inspired look.

I don't see mine coming off its angular, reflective, substantial yet svelte, female end-linked, quick-adjusting bracelet (what more could you ask for?) any time soon 













































Lamborghini Countach: Welcome to the millionaire's club


Has the Countach now completed its transition from second-hand supercar to collector's item?




www.classicdriver.com





#worththewait

P.S. The amount of sticker protectors on there was perhaps legendary. Tip: for the tiny bits, grab yourself some packing tape and do some "quick ripping up."

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Great photos! Yet another representation of the blue. Love it with the 12 hour bezel. Any chance you have calipers and can measure the length from the case to the end of the lug? The shortest point I mean.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Rice and Gravy said:


> Great photos! Yet another representation of the blue. Love it with the 12 hour bezel. Any chance you have calipers and can measure the length from the case to the end of the lug? The shortest point I mean.


Thanks!

And sure. If I read correctly, you were asking the distance from about the the point on the case nearest the 1 on the bezel, to the end of the lug, ya?

If so, I got about 9mm (disregard the angle of the shot, which makes the calipers seem as if they're not lined up correctly).










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Yep, that's what I was looking for. Thanks!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Looking good CK


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

boatswain said:


> Looking good CK


Thanks! I'm all about the Fairwind today 










For anyone curious, though the picture exaggerates the overhang, the Fairwind on the female end-linked bracelet wears about the same on my fairly flat 6.5" wrist as it did on straps. That is, at max, but it fits.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zetaplus93 (Jul 22, 2013)

Love the angular look of the bracelet, sets it apart from the SF.

The bracelet is quite long-I removed all links and set the adjustable clasp to the shortest notch, and that just fits my 6.5" wrists (which may be a bit smaller in the winter). With other bracelets (say the Sinn 103/4 bracelets), I usually have 2 or 3 removable links left on the bracelet. So those with smaller than 6.5" wrists (Edit: actually 6.1" now after measuring-lost some weight over the years) likely won't be able to use the bracelet.

The adjustable clasp works beautifully as others mentioned, glad Jason worked out the kinks to ship this.

A few pics for those interested to see how it wears on a round-ish 6.5" (Edit: 6.1") wrist:


----------



## jeeeeefff (Sep 6, 2018)

Receiving mine today. Excited but also a bit worried about L2L and bracelet sizing for my skinny wrists. Hopefully this can work...


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Not sure where this Countach thing started, but that watch looks about as much like a Countach as an Apple Watch looks like a Ford truck.


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

zetaplus93 said:


>





Robotaz said:


> Not sure where this Countach thing started, but that watch looks about as much like a Countach as an Apple Watch looks like a Ford truck.


Lagonda maybe? 
(isn't AM now owned by Ford? lol)


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

redhed18 said:


> Lagonda maybe?
> (isn't AM now owned by Ford? lol)


Now a Lagonda I can start to get behind. There's a resemblance.

I'm feeling a 1985 Celica


----------



## SKYWATCH007 (Oct 2, 2020)

zetaplus93 said:


> Love the angular look of the bracelet, sets it apart from the SF.
> 
> The bracelet is quite long-I removed all links and set the adjustable clasp to the shortest notch, and that just fits my 6.5" wrists (which may be a bit smaller in the winter). With other bracelets (say the Sinn 103/4 bracelets), I usually have 2 or 3 removable links left on the bracelet. So those with smaller than 6.5" wrists likely won't be able to use the bracelet.
> 
> ...


Sweet pics! When you took out all the links, did it fight you pretty tight? Also, you had it on the very last micro adjust? 
I was hoping the Universa would fit my 6 1/4 inch wrist! All the specs are the same as this one, except the diameter of 38. Might have to sit these out and wait for the SF which has a L2L of 47 instead of 48, and no bracelet. I really want the Universa though with the blue dial and pastel seconds tip


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Robotaz said:


> Not sure where this Countach thing started, but that watch looks about as much like a Countach as an Apple Watch looks like a Ford truck.





redhed18 said:


> Lagonda maybe?
> (isn't AM now owned by Ford? lol)
> 
> [/IMG]https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20210121/90faed062980673d33f332e5c7840e5d.jpg[/IMG]





Robotaz said:


> Now a Lagonda I can start to get behind. There's a resemblance.
> 
> I'm feeling a 1985 Celica
> 
> [/IMG]https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20210121/c102ff95b97e706a64b2aea9009db272.jpg[/IMG]


The Lambo thing came from an interview with Jason about his inspiration for the lug shape:









Like the Idea of a Boutique, Affordable Dive Watch? So Does This Guy


We speak to Jason Lim, founder of Halios, about his love of watches and why he isn’t necessarily trying to revolutionize timekeeping.




www.gearpatrol.com





But YMMV ()

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

zetaplus93 said:


> . . .
> 
> The bracelet is quite long-I removed all links and set the adjustable clasp to the shortest notch, and that just fits my 6.5" wrists (which may be a bit smaller in the winter). With other bracelets (say the Sinn 103/4 bracelets), I usually have 2 or 3 removable links left on the bracelet. So those with smaller than 6.5" wrists likely won't be able to use the bracelet.
> 
> . . .


Ditto. I'm left with no removable links on either side, though the clasp is a touch too tight without any quick-release slack. May be the relative flatness of my 6.5"

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## one onety-one (Jul 20, 2020)

zetaplus93 said:


> Love the angular look of the bracelet, sets it apart from the SF.
> 
> The bracelet is quite long-I removed all links and set the adjustable clasp to the shortest notch, and that just fits my 6.5" wrists (which may be a bit smaller in the winter). With other bracelets (say the Sinn 103/4 bracelets), I usually have 2 or 3 removable links left on the bracelet. So those with smaller than 6.5" wrists likely won't be able to use the bracelet.
> 
> ...


Is the push button supposed to stand proud of the rest of the clasp? I would assume it was designed to avoid unintended engagement, but it looks like it could be a scratch magnet.


----------



## zetaplus93 (Jul 22, 2013)

SKYWATCH007 said:


> Sweet pics! When you took out all the links, did it fight you pretty tight? Also, you had it on the very last micro adjust?
> I was hoping the Universa would fit my 6 1/4 inch wrist! All the specs are the same as this one, except the diameter of 38. Might have to sit these out and wait for the SF which has a L2L of 47 instead of 48, and no bracelet. I really want the Universa though with the blue dial and pastel seconds tip


With all removable links out, it fits slightly loose. Yes, it's on the tightest micro adjust.

YMMV. My wrists are round-ish, so perhaps a flatter wrist would be fine.

I believe I read somewhere that the Fairwind has the same 38mm case and it's the bezel that makes it 39mm. But best to check with Jason.


----------



## zetaplus93 (Jul 22, 2013)

one onety-one said:


> Is the push button supposed to stand proud of the rest of the clasp? I would assume it was designed to avoid unintended engagement, but it looks like it could be a scratch magnet.


It is about 0.5mm ~ 1mm out from the case.

Likely a scratch magnet and perhaps unintentional engagement as well. I think it happened to me today already while working on my laptop all day.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

ck2k01 said:


> The Lambo thing came from an interview with Jason about his inspiration for the lug shape:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Halios is officially a cult.


----------



## Gisae (Dec 30, 2012)

zetaplus93 said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


It looks like there is one more link that can be taken out. I do hope it fits ok for me. I intend to wear the watch only on the bracelet. But with a 16cm wrist that might be difficult.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Robotaz said:


> Halios is officially a cult.


In the sense that Halios =










This hobby =












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zetaplus93 (Jul 22, 2013)

Gisae said:


> It looks like there is one more link that can be taken out. I do hope it fits ok for me. I intend to wear the watch only on the bracelet. But with a 16cm wrist that might be difficult.


Unfortunately not. That half link closest to the clasp is not a screw, so I don't think it can be removed (unless that's a push-pin). So that's why I have the next full link there.


----------



## jeeeeefff (Sep 6, 2018)

I just sized mine. Like the others above, I had to remove all removable links, and the clasp is to its last / second last position. The issue is that the clasp is really large, so that takes the spot usually used for removable links.
Fortunately it fits me, but I'd say for really small wrists, that might be an issue.

More to come, super happy so far!


----------



## Jwatches826 (Jun 13, 2020)

jeeeeefff said:


> I just sized mine. Like the others above, I had to remove all removable links, and the clasp is to its last / second last position. The issue is that the clasp is really large, so that takes the spot usually used for removable links.
> Fortunately it fits me, but I'd say for really small wrists, that might be an issue.
> 
> More to come, super happy so far!


Is the clasp naturally larger to incorporate the auto micro adjustment feature? What size is your wrist? Hopefully this isn't an issue for most people.


----------



## scotthp49 (Jun 29, 2020)

Mine came in yesterday and I love it. Put it on the suede as I need to size the bracelet and am still new to watch repair/tinkering and haven't figured out the re-sizing. Love it on the strap though.


----------



## jeeeeefff (Sep 6, 2018)

I think my wrist is 6.25", need to check again, but let's just say that my rule has been to avoid anything larger than 40mm (Speedmaster excepted), and that my sweetspot is 36-39mm watches.

The clasp is much larger than the one on a Tudor BB58. Not the "blades", but the external part of it to house the "glidelock" meechanism. (pic to come)

Pics!




























Lume shot "by day":


----------



## jeeeeefff (Sep 6, 2018)

Clasp comparison


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Great pics there. 

That crystal is very cool.

Also it seems the blue must be tricky to capture right.


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

jeeeeefff said:


> I think my wrist is 6.25", need to check again, but let's just say that my rule has been to avoid anything larger than 40mm (Speedmaster excepted), and that my sweetspot is 36-39mm watches.
> 
> The clasp is much larger than the one on a Tudor BB58. Not the "blades", but the external part of it to house the "glidelock" meechanism. (pic to come)
> 
> ...


Thanks for the pics man! I quite enjoy the one comparing the BB58 and Fairwind


----------



## SKYWATCH007 (Oct 2, 2020)

jeeeeefff said:


> I think my wrist is 6.25", need to check again, but let's just say that my rule has been to avoid anything larger than 40mm (Speedmaster excepted), and that my sweetspot is 36-39mm watches.
> 
> The clasp is much larger than the one on a Tudor BB58. Not the "blades", but the external part of it to house the "glidelock" meechanism. (pic to come)
> 
> ...


 I have a 6.25 wrist also, you think I can pull it off? Mine's flat. I actually emailed Jason about getting one without a bracelet, but no response (standard). Forasec says it doesn't make sense for him to separate bracelets from watches, but other micros do it. (Nodus, Raven etc)


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

Looks great. Man that clasp is long though. This is the problem with adjust on the fly clasps that aren't expensive. The ones that the other microbrands have been using are pretty atrocious. Everyone seems to be demanding them now as part of the "spec wars" and bulky-ness is the price we pay. 

Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pogo247 (May 11, 2020)

Would love to see some comparisons between the Fairwind and bracelet with the Seaforth on Ginault bracelet if anyone has both? 

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## zetaplus93 (Jul 22, 2013)

Two quick pics. The Fairwind clasp is a bit shorter, but surprised that it's thicker:


----------



## jeeeeefff (Sep 6, 2018)

I think Jason mentioned that the clasp is 1mm thicker than he would have liked.


----------



## ItFromDawes (Dec 18, 2020)

Yeah no desire to ever use that chunky clasp/bracelet. C'monnnn just sell a version on a leather strap.


----------



## Gisae (Dec 30, 2012)

That quick adjustment of the clasp looks awesome, but is useless if the bracelet is too long. Who would have figured that a 39mm diver would be bought by people with smaller wrists...


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

The clasp does not look all that much longer than Zelos' or Christopher Ward's adjustable clasp. 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

I plan to pick up the Universa and I have a 6.25" wrist, so we'll see if us skinny wristers can pull this off.


----------



## chris902 (Oct 5, 2020)

Has anyone actually measured the clasp? What exactly are we talking here? 38mm long? 46mm? (Most likely somewhere in-between) what about the exact thickness?


----------



## Twehttam (Apr 28, 2011)

Looking good, guys! Love the Fairwind and seeing the bracelet really completes those lines. I did connect with Jason who said the bracelet won’t size down to my 5.9” wrist, which I’m also reading here. Bummer! That, plus the 48 L2L just isn’t going to work for me. Here’s hoping the next-Gen Seaforth is sneakily sized in the 46-47 L2L range as before.

Congrats to everyone who has received a Fairwind or plans on the Univera. Totally dig them. 👊


----------



## Jwatches826 (Jun 13, 2020)

deleted.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

chris902 said:


> Has anyone actually measured the clasp? What exactly are we talking here? 38mm long? 46mm? (Most likely somewhere in-between) what about the exact thickness?


Reporting in on approx. clasp measurements (maybe .1-.2mm margin of error).

Length: 39.5mm

Width: 18.9mm

Max height (including arm and to a moon on the button): 9.3mm

Height less button (including arm): 8.5mm

Height less arm (to a moon on the button): 6.9mm

Height less arm and button: 6.1mm

So let's just say 19mm wide, 39.5mm long, and 9.5mm high.

FWIW, been wearing the bracelet for the past few days, and the clasp hasn't struck me as especially long nor tall, nor overall bulky. It hasn't proven a "bang" magnet. To me, it's a happy medium size-wise, given the functionality.

Though full disclosure: I'm a BIG fan of quick-adjusting clasps. I know some folks are quite sensitive to clasp length and height. So YMMV.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

For a point of reference.

Zelos' clasp measurements.

38.8mm long
20mm wide
6mm tall w/o arm, 7.5mm w/arm

I may measure the CW clasp later to compare that too.


----------



## Aquaracer1 (Jul 23, 2009)

Other than the Jan/Feb timeline quoted on Halios site, does anyone know more specifics about when the next batch of Fairwind will be available to order? Thanks again all!


----------



## SKYWATCH007 (Oct 2, 2020)

Aquaracer1 said:


> Other than the Jan/Feb timeline quoted on Halios site, does anyone know more specifics about when the next batch of Fairwind will be available to order? Thanks again all!


Jason just made an update on the site! Bracelets have arrived


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Nothing regarding open ordering yet, but progress it appears.



Jason said:


> Hello folks! Someone pinch me, the bracelets are finally here. Here is the shipping status as of Monday, Jan 25:
> 
> Pre-orders waiting for the complete package and don't already have a Fairwind in hand: all watches shipped last week (except for you JT in Ontario, will get yours out early this week).
> 
> ...


----------



## Stevo (May 3, 2007)

Bracelets also (just) arrived in The Netherlands to repack and ship to waiting customers. They should all be on their way mid-week.

Some watches still to be delivered. These will follow quickly. For UK pre order customers, these will be shipped directly from Canada (duties paid) to prevent nastiness caused by Brexit start-up. We thought you had waited long enough already.

Oh and... a picture. They pair well together I'd say.

Stephan
FORaSEC


----------



## Aquaracer1 (Jul 23, 2009)

SKYWATCH007 said:


> Jason just made an update on the site! Bracelets have arrived


Progress, thanks!


----------



## Aquaracer1 (Jul 23, 2009)

Rice and Gravy said:


> Nothing regarding open ordering yet, but progress it appears.


Progress, thank you!


----------



## Aquaracer1 (Jul 23, 2009)

Stevo said:


> Bracelets also (just) arrived in The Netherlands to repack and ship to waiting customers. They should all be on their way mid-week.
> 
> Some watches still to be delivered. These will follow quickly. For UK pre order customers, these will be shipped directly from Canada (duties paid) to prevent nastiness caused by Brexit start-up. We thought you had waited long enough already.
> 
> ...


Nice!


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Rice and Gravy said:


> For a point of reference.
> 
> Zelos' clasp measurements.
> 
> ...


Good idea! Some additional quick/approximate points of comparison I had in my box.

Fairwind:

Length: 39.5mm
Width: 18.9mm
Max height (to a moon on the button) w/ arm: 9.3mm
Height (less button) w/ arm: 8.5mm
Max height (to a moon on the button) w/out arm: 6.9mm
Height (less button) w/out arm: 6.1mm

Ginault:

Length: 45.3mm
Width: 18mm
Height w/ arm: 8-ish mm (depending on where you measure on the angled arm)
Height w/out arm: 6.2mm

CW Trident Pro C60 v2:

Length: 39.1mm
Width: 20mm
Height w/ arm: 6.8mm
Height w/out arm: 6mm

Marinemaster (unextended):

Length: 35.5mm
Width: 20mm at body and 22mm at flip lock
Height w/ arm: 9mm
Height w/out arm: 6mm

eBay glide lock-type:

Length: 44.5mm
Width: 19mm
Height w/arm: 8.1mm
Height w/out arm: 6.2mm

NTH DevilRay v1 (unextended):

Length: 42mm
Width: 22mm
Height w/ arm: 9mm
Height w/out arm: 7mm

No Monta at present, so someone else will have to chime in with those measurements.

But with Rice and Gravy covering the Zelos, many of the major quick-adjusting clasps currently on the scene are herein represented.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chris902 (Oct 5, 2020)

ck2k01 said:


> Reporting in on approx. clasp measurements (maybe .1-.2mm margin of error).
> 
> Length: 39.5mm
> 
> ...


That is very helpful. The thickness of the clasp doesn't seem ideal but the width and length definitely sounds like nothing at all to be worried about.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

chris902 said:


> That is very helpful. The thickness of the clasp doesn't seem ideal but the width and length definitely sounds like nothing at all to be worried about.


Indeed, length and width don't seem problematic, comparatively.

And the height is slightly exaggerated if you measure up to the button.

I'm all for slim, but FWIW, the Fairwind clasp doesn't "feel" bulky like the MM and NTH clasps.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zetaplus93 (Jul 22, 2013)

ck2k01 said:


> FWIW, been wearing the bracelet for the past few days, and the clasp hasn't struck me as especially long nor tall, nor overall bulky. It hasn't proven a "bang" magnet. To me, it's a happy medium size-wise, given the functionality.


+1 on this. It wears better than the specs suggest.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Having had lots of experience with CW clasps and now the Zelos' (which is very, very similar to CW), the measurements of the Halios don't suggest a big size difference to those. I'm guessing it won't cumbersome to many people, other than the very finicky. I'd be willing to bet that the clasp on Monta's bracelet is probably longer, but thinner.


----------



## jeeeeefff (Sep 6, 2018)




----------



## Aquaracer1 (Jul 23, 2009)

jeeeeefff said:


>


Looking good!


----------



## chris902 (Oct 5, 2020)

New blog update from Jason (no mention of when new orders will ship, but it looks like things are moving along, even if it is just info that has been mentioned in this thread). I can't imagine how happy that guy is going to be when he finally ships out all of the Fairwinds including bracelets.









Bracelet shipping for Fairwind pre-orders


Hello folks! Someone pinch me, the bracelets are finally here. Here is the shipping status as of Monday, Jan 25: Pre-orders waiting for the complete package and don't already have a Fairwind in hand: all watches shipped last week (except for you JT in Ontario, will get yours out early this...




halioswatches.com







> *BRACELET SHIPPING FOR FAIRWIND PRE-ORDERS*
> 
> By Jason
> January 25, 2021
> ...


----------



## zetaplus93 (Jul 22, 2013)

How’s the time keeping for folks who’ve received their Fairwinds?

Mine seems to be a steady +7spd, which is about the same as my SF. So par for the course I suppose.


----------



## stamonkey (Jan 1, 2015)

zetaplus93 said:


> How's the time keeping for folks who've received their Fairwinds?
> 
> Mine seems to be a steady +7spd, which is about the same as my SF. So par for the course I suppose.


Mine has been a consistant +33 spd since I got it a few months back. It's on its way to get a bezel, bracelet, and regulate this week.


----------



## OGPEDRO (Jun 12, 2017)

zetaplus93 said:


> How's the time keeping for folks who've received their Fairwinds?
> 
> Mine seems to be a steady +7spd, which is about the same as my SF. So par for the course I suppose.


Mines been running at a consistent +3-5spd since I got it early October. I've had only positive experiences with the sw-200s that I've owned.


----------



## BT1985 (Jan 8, 2019)

Received my bracelet today. Exceeded my expectations. Absolutely love it!



































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aquaracer1 (Jul 23, 2009)

BT1985 said:


> Received my bracelet today. Exceeded my expectations. Absolutely love it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good! Are those polished center links or a fully brushed bracelet?


----------



## BT1985 (Jan 8, 2019)

Aquaracer1 said:


> Looking good! Are those polished center links or a fully brushed bracelet?


Thanks! Brushed center links. Outside has polished edges as does the clasp.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BT1985 (Jan 8, 2019)

Another one










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcartw20 (May 7, 2016)

Anyone else have difficulty removing the bracelet after installing?


----------



## Stevo (May 3, 2007)

jcartw20 said:


> Anyone else have difficulty removing the bracelet after installing?


Fit is near perfect I would say. It always pays off to obtain a pair of tweezer-like pushpin compressors. Makes working with steel bracelets altogether much easier.

So no: not with several FW's I have tried sofar.

Stephan
FORaSEC


----------



## foreigner (Mar 27, 2018)

Mine's due to arrive today, but, annoying as it is, I'd say difficulty removing is a sign of very good tolerances and high quality. Anyway, why are you taking it off so soon? 

But perhaps a quick-release bracelet could be a future improvement.


----------



## Aquaracer1 (Jul 23, 2009)

foreigner said:


> But perhaps a quick-release bracelet could be a future improvement.


Love how CW has this, very innovative!


----------



## Jwatches826 (Jun 13, 2020)

foreigner said:


> Mine's due to arrive today, but, annoying as it is, I'd say difficulty removing is a sign of very good tolerances and high quality. Anyway, why are you taking it off so soon?
> 
> But perhaps a quick-release bracelet could be a future improvement.


I can't speak for him, but I know I would have temporarily taken off the bracelet as well, just to try out other combinations.


----------



## jcartw20 (May 7, 2016)

foreigner said:


> Mine's due to arrive today, but, annoying as it is, I'd say difficulty removing is a sign of very good tolerances and high quality. Anyway, why are you taking it off so soon?
> 
> But perhaps a quick-release bracelet could be a future improvement.


A combination of Jason being so damn good at designing the variants and my indecisiveness led to me buying two in order to determine which one I like best. So far only one bracelet has arrived which is why I was trying to swap it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcartw20 (May 7, 2016)

Stevo said:


> Fit is near perfect I would say. It always pays off to obtain a pair of tweezer-like pushpin compressors. Makes working with steel bracelets altogether much easier.
> 
> So no: not with several FW's I have tried sofar.
> 
> ...


In my frustration last night I started to wonder if such a tool existed. Thanks for the tip, will definitely try to find one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zetaplus93 (Jul 22, 2013)

jcartw20 said:


> In my frustration last night I started to wonder if such a tool existed. Thanks for the tip, will definitely try to find one.


Bergeon 7825 are a good set, though quite pricey:









Bergeon 7825 Spring Bar Tweezers


Bergeon 7825 Spring Bar Tweezers for Watch Bands with narrow openings to release the spring bar from the watch band




www.esslinger.com





I believe there are sub-$100 tools that do a great job as well.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

zetaplus93 said:


> Bergeon 7825 are a good set, though quite pricey:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have enough $ sunk into this hobby at this point that I don't know why I've still avoided just splurging on that Bergeon tool, as I've heard good things. And bracelet end links can be a tad tricky to install/remove (especially new ones you're just getting to know) without adding a few love marks to the lugs (because lord knows I'm not patient enough to use tape).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## inlieu (Dec 23, 2012)

zetaplus93 said:


> How's the time keeping for folks who've received their Fairwinds?
> 
> Mine seems to be a steady +7spd, which is about the same as my SF. So par for the course I suppose.


I'm hovering around the +15spd mark


----------



## Pogo247 (May 11, 2020)

Would love to see some side by side comparisons of the Fairwind on bracelet and a Seaforth on bracelet if anyone has both? 

I have a Seaforth and the shape and curve of the lugs/case fits my 17cm/6.7 inch wrist perfectly but I sometimes wish that it was a 39 or 40mm as I sometimes feels like its wears like quite a big 41mm.

Just wondering how much difference that 1mm on the lug to lug makes? Obviously aware that the lugs are more pronounced on the Fairwind

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## chris902 (Oct 5, 2020)

If you contacted Jason to get on the notification email list for when the new orders open up you should go check your email inbox. (I contacted him a few weeks ago and never got confirmation of being added to the list, so this was a nice surprise to find this morning. Gmail users check your promotions, etc. folders)


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

chris902 said:


> If you contacted Jason to get on the notification email list for when the new orders open up you should go check your email inbox. (I contacted him a few weeks ago and never got confirmation of being added to the list, so this was a nice surprise to find this morning. Gmail users check your promotions, etc. folders)


Can I suggest that you share the news here, so that people do not flood Jason's inbox with individual email requests for the update?


----------



## chris902 (Oct 5, 2020)

NS1 said:


> Can I suggest that you share the news here, so that people do not flood Jason's inbox with individual email requests for the update?


Ordering is open for people who are on the mythical list. (Jason says in the email that the link is not being shared publicly to ensure people who signed up have time to place their orders, so I am also not sharing the link to honour his intention)


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Well damn. I've been looking for an option to join a mailing list of some sort and asked him via DM on IG a while back when ordering would be open or how to be notified when that might happen. Never mentioned a list.


----------



## TheSeikoGuy (Jul 13, 2020)

Yeah that's kind of annoying, I emailed in mid October asking to be put on the mailing list and never heard a thing back from him. I've literally checked the site everyday since then waiting for orders to open up again...


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Pretty sure my PMs are accepting messages if the Chris902 is so inclined.


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

Agreed. I did not email him because he has said several times that quantity will be sufficient this time for everyone to get one (but delivery will be much slower). Just sent an email.


----------



## h_zee13 (May 23, 2017)

TheSeikoGuy said:


> Yeah that's kind of annoying, I emailed in mid October asking to be put on the mailing list and never heard a thing back from him. I've literally checked the site everyday since then waiting for orders to open up again...





Rice and Gravy said:


> Pretty sure my PMs are accepting messages if the Chris902 is so inclined.





NS1 said:


> Agreed. I did not email him because he has said several times that quantity will be sufficient this time for everyone to get one (but delivery will be much slower). Just sent an email.


I emailed him about a week ago using the contact page on the website. Never got a confirmation that I was on any list. Came here this morning and saw the post from Chris902. Went straight to my "Promotions" section of Gmail and there it was, the email from Jason with the link to purchase

Have you guys checked your emails/spam mail ?

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSeikoGuy (Jul 13, 2020)

deleted


----------



## Jwatches826 (Jun 13, 2020)

Anybody knows how long it will take for the watch to ship after ordering?


----------



## chris902 (Oct 5, 2020)

Jwatches826 said:


> Anybody knows how long it will take for the watch to ship after ordering?


Email says that final assembly is being done to order, so to expect 2 weeks of lead time before shipping.


----------



## BT1985 (Jan 8, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guysmiles (Feb 16, 2012)

NS1 said:


> Agreed. I did not email him because he has said several times that quantity will be sufficient this time for everyone to get one (but delivery will be much slower). Just sent an email.


I did the same. Placed the order after he shot me back a note last night. Granted, I did place an order with the original batch but cancelled in the summer. YMMV.

Thanks for the heads up gents.


----------



## Pfunk3 (Aug 1, 2012)

BT1985 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I didn't think I'd like the steel bezel...but after seeing it on the bracelet in various pics it looks REALLY good


----------



## BT1985 (Jan 8, 2019)

Pfunk3 said:


> I didn't think I'd like the steel bezel...but after seeing it on the bracelet in various pics it looks REALLY good


I originally ordered the 12 hr sapphire bezel and flip flopped to the steel. Can't go wrong either way.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gisae (Dec 30, 2012)

Gisae said:


> It looks like there is one more link that can be taken out. I do hope it fits ok for me. I intend to wear the watch only on the bracelet. But with a 16cm wrist that might be difficult.


Received the watch. I have 2 links still in the bracelet and the clasp halfway. I wear it low on the wrist and not too tight.

Now for a short review;
THIS.WATCH.IS.AWESOME! 🙂


----------



## Baramats (Dec 22, 2019)

The light show is real, I wonder how this bracelet is percieved in the summer sun, will the police stop you for doing too much reflections?
I love how it tapers down to 16 mm at the clasp.


----------



## Pogo247 (May 11, 2020)

For those who have both the Seaforth and the Fairwind, which one do you prefer? 

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## Aquaracer1 (Jul 23, 2009)

I think you'll find this helpful, check this out:

Seaforth or Fairwind - Which do you prefer?


----------



## Aquaracer1 (Jul 23, 2009)

Baramats said:


> View attachment 15683631
> 
> The light show is real, I wonder how this bracelet is percieved in the summer sun, will the police stop you for doing too much reflections?
> I love how it tapers down to 16 mm at the clasp.


Looking good!


----------



## ChronicCynic (May 22, 2019)

Pogo247 said:


> For those who have both the Seaforth and the Fairwind, which one do you prefer?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


By far the Fairwind. I should ignore the bracelet, since we all know the Fairwind bracelet is out of this world. It's sleek and complements the watch perfectly, and that microadjust is just... wow. The price of this watch seems way low given the bracelet.

The Fairwind seems much more dynamic. I wasn't a fan of the Seaforth dial because it was hard to distinguish the batons from one another. The Fairwind has a cross-hair effect going on with the cardinal rectangles, and it's much easier to read in the dark. I find the case on the Fairwind is more refined, and it distinguishes itself better - especially with the bracelet. It sits very flat and tapers beautifully as it goes off the edge of my wrist, whereas the Seaforth seemed to sit on my wrist. This may just be the way the caseback and my wrist interact though.

I love the pop of color on the Fairwind's second hand, and overall it just seems a bit more polished and mature.


----------



## Gisae (Dec 30, 2012)

Pogo247 said:


> For those who have both the Seaforth and the Fairwind, which one do you prefer?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


Both are great and at the same level of quality and design. But I do prefer the Fairwind due to the size and the bracelet. My Seaforth is up for sale.


----------



## Baramats (Dec 22, 2019)

Best bezel I have ever had, based on practicality. No problem using it even with thick winter gloves.

That is a huge plus!


----------



## Stevo (May 3, 2007)

Pogo247 said:


> For those who have both the Seaforth and the Fairwind, which one do you prefer?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


Hard. Why compare two different watches? I can include several other watches I own in the comparison as well. Generally I like most for different reasons. And they all can co-exist in peace.


----------



## BT1985 (Jan 8, 2019)

Pogo247 said:


> For those who have both the Seaforth and the Fairwind, which one do you prefer?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


I like them equally because the bronze is just so different. If I had a steel seaforth on bracelet it would be more apples to apples and I could probably pick a favorite.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jwatches826 (Jun 13, 2020)

ChronicCynic said:


> By far the Fairwind. I should ignore the bracelet, since we all know the Fairwind bracelet is out of this world. It's sleek and complements the watch perfectly, and that microadjust is just... wow. The price of this watch seems way low given the bracelet.
> 
> The Fairwind seems much more dynamic. I wasn't a fan of the Seaforth dial because it was hard to distinguish the batons from one another. The Fairwind has a cross-hair effect going on with the cardinal rectangles, and it's much easier to read in the dark. I find the case on the Fairwind is more refined, and it distinguishes itself better - especially with the bracelet. It sits very flat and tapers beautifully as it goes off the edge of my wrist, whereas the Seaforth seemed to sit on my wrist. This may just be the way the caseback and my wrist interact though.
> 
> I love the pop of color on the Fairwind's second hand, and overall it just seems a bit more polished and mature.


I have both and there's definitely room for both watches. But from a technical standpoint, it's probably not even a fair comparison when the FW is more modern, especially when you include the bracelet. I'm not sure whether there's a comparable bracelet this amazing at the $775 level. Maybe Monta's bracelet is better, but I haven't worn one before.

I know the SF is not that old, but when you think of Halios you think of the SF, the watch that played a big part in the brand's success. Aesthetically, I love how clean the dial is on the SF and the way the case is constructed.

If I had to pick one, I'm going with the FW.


----------



## stamonkey (Jan 1, 2015)

I've got both as well, with the Seaforth being on a Ginault. I'm waiting for the honeymoon period to wear off on the Fairwind bracelet, before making any rash decisions, but I'm a huge fan so far.


----------



## monsters (Mar 28, 2010)

Waiting for the preorders to open up again. The bracelet looks amazing!


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

stamonkey said:


> I've got both as well, with the Seaforth being on a Ginault. I'm waiting for the honeymoon period to wear off on the Fairwind bracelet, before making any rash decisions, but I'm a huge fan so far.[/IMG]https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20210201/a9a56ddbaa32591336ee47d033aaf5d9.jpg[/IMG]
> [/IMG]https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20210201/b8dc6cf9d54882703ca7f8f200af9805.jpg[/IMG]


 duo right there 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SKYWATCH007 (Oct 2, 2020)

stamonkey said:


> I've got both as well, with the Seaforth being on a Ginault. I'm waiting for the honeymoon period to wear off on the Fairwind bracelet, before making any rash decisions, but I'm a huge fan so far.


Wow the SF looks alot bigger in this pic. Maybe it's just the angle.


----------



## stamonkey (Jan 1, 2015)

SKYWATCH007 said:


> Wow the SF looks alot bigger in this pic. Maybe it's just the angle.


The SF is slightly larger, but wears the same due to the longer lug to lug of the Fairwind. I stole one of my dog's toys to give a better size comparison.









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aquaracer1 (Jul 23, 2009)

SKYWATCH007 said:


> Wow the SF looks alot bigger in this pic. Maybe it's just the angle.


2 mm can make a difference!


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

stamonkey said:


> I've got both as well, with the Seaforth being on a Ginault. I'm waiting for the honeymoon period to wear off on the Fairwind bracelet, before making any rash decisions, but I'm a huge fan so far.


Great duo. I'm also a bracelet guy and have my SF abyss blue on one.

For me, I like the simple design styling of the sf as well as I prefer the stick markers to the squares.

Both look great though.


----------



## stamonkey (Jan 1, 2015)

ryan850 said:


> Great duo. I'm also a bracelet guy and have my SF abyss blue on one.
> 
> For me, I like the simple design styling of the sf as well as I prefer the stick markers to the squares.
> 
> Both look great though.


My only complaint is that my SF has almost too much sunburst, making it difficult to tell time at a glance in certain lighting conditions. Looks awesome in the sun though.


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

stamonkey said:


> My only complaint is that my SF has almost too much sunburst, making it difficult to tell time at a glance in certain lighting conditions. Looks awesome in the sun though.


I had the same watch for a little bit also and loved it. I am agree that in some lighting conditions it was a bit more difficult to see.

If the bezel had been black, I prob would have kept it but the grey made it look faded at a glance. A black bezel would make it similar to one of the new seiko 62Rmas watches.


----------



## evilnickwong (Dec 9, 2010)

Enjoying my bracelet so far. 16.5cm wrist and I removed all but one of the removable links.


----------



## KingKF1221 (Mar 6, 2020)

evilnickwong said:


> Enjoying my bracelet so far. 16.5cm wrist and I removed all but one of the removable links.
> 
> View attachment 15685406
> 
> ...


----------



## KingKF1221 (Mar 6, 2020)




----------



## KingKF1221 (Mar 6, 2020)

amazing brushing


----------



## Baramats (Dec 22, 2019)




----------



## Jwatches826 (Jun 13, 2020)

FW fans - just want to hear your thoughts on the watch, especially the newly rolled-out bracelet on the FW. I just recently watched Avg.Bros review on the FW and he claimed that this watch is one of the best watches under $2k. Just going through my thought process and this is just my opinion, but I'm not sure there's really a better watch for $775 than the FW. The bracelet just puts it over the top - fully articulating, tapered, screw-down pins, adjustable clasp, nicely finished.

Is this your favorite watch at the <$800 price point?

If I had to nitpick and these things are very minor: 1) long lugs and 2) thick clasp (definitely thicker than the glide-lock clasp)


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Jwatches826 said:


> FW fans - just want to hear your thoughts on the watch, especially the newly rolled-out bracelet on the FW. I just recently watched Avg.Bros review on the FW and he claimed that this watch is one of the best watches under $2k. Just going through my thought process and this is just my opinion, but I'm not sure there's really a better watch for $775 than the FW. The bracelet just puts it over the top - fully articulating, tapered, screw-down pins, adjustable clasp, nicely finished.
> 
> Is this your favorite watch at the <$800 price point?
> 
> ...


The only one better is the soon to be released Universa.


----------



## Jwatches826 (Jun 13, 2020)

valuewatchguy said:


> The only one better is the soon to be released Universa.


haha, isn't that the FW without the rotating bezel?


----------



## Aquaracer1 (Jul 23, 2009)

Jwatches826 said:


> FW fans - just want to hear your thoughts on the watch, especially the newly rolled-out bracelet on the FW. I just recently watched Avg.Bros review on the FW and he claimed that this watch is one of the best watches under $2k. Just going through my thought process and this is just my opinion, but I'm not sure there's really a better watch for $775 than the FW. The bracelet just puts it over the top - fully articulating, tapered, screw-down pins, adjustable clasp, nicely finished.
> 
> Is this your favorite watch at the <$800 price point?
> 
> ...


Just ordered mine in the same configuration as you! Only other that comes to my mind, bought pre-owned, is the CW Dartmouth C65


----------



## Stevo (May 3, 2007)

Jwatches826 said:


> haha, isn't that the FW without the rotating bezel?


Yes. Which makes it a bit smaller (1mm). It also has a hand-wound movement. Creates a special bond with the watch in my opinion.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Stevo said:


> Yes. Which makes it a bit smaller (1mm). It also has a hand-wound movement. Creates a special bond with the watch in my opinion.


and uses a 3-6-9 arabic format in place of standard markers


----------



## jeeeeefff (Sep 6, 2018)

Fairwind with a friend, both on Barenia leather straps. FYI for those with small wrists, the supplied Fluco strap is way way too long as usual, so I had to use my own short leather straps. In this case I'd say the combo works


----------



## Pogo247 (May 11, 2020)

stamonkey said:


> I've got both as well, with the Seaforth being on a Ginault. I'm waiting for the honeymoon period to wear off on the Fairwind bracelet, before making any rash decisions, but I'm a huge fan so far.


Thanks so much for this, exactly what I was looking for.

I've got a Seaforth in Abyss blue with a ginault bracelet and whilst I love it, I sometimes wonder if its 1-2mm too big, even though the case/lugs fit almost perfectly flush on my 6.7cm/17cm wrist. 
Not sure if its just me but it seems like its a "big" 41mm and I'm wondering if the 39mm FW would fit me better, noting the slight increase in lug to lug (which is fine)

Decisions, decisions.

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## Pogo247 (May 11, 2020)

jeeeeefff said:


> Fairwind with a friend, both on Barenia leather straps. FYI for those with small wrists, the supplied Fluco strap is way way too long as usual, so I had to use my own short leather straps. In this case I'd say the combo works


Beautiful strap combos there! Do you mind me asking where you got them please?

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## SKYWATCH007 (Oct 2, 2020)

Pogo247 said:


> Thanks so much for this, exactly what I was looking for.
> 
> I've got a Seaforth in Abyss blue with a ginault bracelet and whilst I love it, I sometimes wonder if its 1-2mm too big, even though the case/lugs fit almost perfectly flush on my 6.7cm/17cm wrist.
> Not sure if its just me but it seems like its a "big" 41mm and I'm wondering if the 39mm FW would fit me better, noting the slight increase in lug to lug (which is fine)
> ...


I feel the lug 2 lug is a big factor in wrist fit for most people. My favourite is 46mm for my 6.25 wrist. The diameter doesn't matter as much(for me). I don't go bigger than a 40mm usually. The best example of a 41mm would be the Sinn 104 which has a L2L of 46. The bezel is what puts the SF from 40-41mm. The Lug is 48mm on the FW but from the pics, it wraps or curves a bit more downwards than the SF. I'm going to go for the Uni coming out next. I feel it should fit like a Hamilton Khaki field which is 38mm with longer than avg lugs.


----------



## stamonkey (Jan 1, 2015)

Pogo247 said:


> Thanks so much for this, exactly what I was looking for.
> 
> I've got a Seaforth in Abyss blue with a ginault bracelet and whilst I love it, I sometimes wonder if its 1-2mm too big, even though the case/lugs fit almost perfectly flush on my 6.7cm/17cm wrist.
> Not sure if its just me but it seems like its a "big" 41mm and I'm wondering if the 39mm FW would fit me better, noting the slight increase in lug to lug (which is fine)
> ...


Don't underestimate the lugs of the FW, it make the watch wear larger than the dimensions seem. In my opinion, the FW doesn't wear any smaller than the SF. That being said, we've got some the same sized wrist. I've got no lug overhang, see the awkward shot I attempted to illustrate below.


----------



## KingKF1221 (Mar 6, 2020)

Jwatches826 said:


> FW fans - just want to hear your thoughts on the watch, especially the newly rolled-out bracelet on the FW. I just recently watched Avg.Bros review on the FW and he claimed that this watch is one of the best watches under $2k. Just going through my thought process and this is just my opinion, but I'm not sure there's really a better watch for $775 than the FW. The bracelet just puts it over the top - fully articulating, tapered, screw-down pins, adjustable clasp, nicely finished.
> 
> Is this your favorite watch at the <$800 price point?
> 
> ...


I think it depends on how much you value the design of the FW. Because that is what Jason is known more. In terms of worksmanship, the FW is also very on par to the price it demands. I think quality is a step above your other $700-$800 watch for sure!


----------



## jeeeeefff (Sep 6, 2018)

Pogo247 said:


> Beautiful strap combos there! Do you mind me asking where you got them please?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


Those 2 come from BandRBands. Good price / quality ratio


----------



## scotthp49 (Jun 29, 2020)

Sifting through the comments, lots of love for the bracelet. I'm new-ish to watches (the Fairwind is actually my first auto/mechanical) and had never changed a strap or removed links before, so I've got it on the suede strap that it came with. Some day when I get a little braver I'll figure out how to swap on the bracelet and see what you're all talking about.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Jwatches826 said:


> FW fans - just want to hear your thoughts on the watch, especially the newly rolled-out bracelet on the FW. I just recently watched Avg.Bros review on the FW and he claimed that this watch is one of the best watches under $2k. Just going through my thought process and this is just my opinion, but I'm not sure there's really a better watch for $775 than the FW. The bracelet just puts it over the top - fully articulating, tapered, screw-down pins, adjustable clasp, nicely finished.
> 
> Is this your favorite watch at the
> If I had to nitpick and these things are very minor: 1) long lugs and 2) thick clasp (definitely thicker than the glide-lock clasp)
> ...


In addition to the aforementioned CW C65, I think the C60 Trident Pro presents an equally compelling alternative to the FW (with the additional perks of more size options, color ways, and quick-release end links).

Same goes for the Monta OK2 if just considering "best sub-$2k," without more.

I'm sure a persuasive case could be made for several other watches too.

Thus, I don't think the FW is undoubtedly the absolute best offering under $2k. Rather, I think it's definitely among the more compelling candidates.

In my mind, no one clearly takes the prize. Which is a beautiful thing: folks have options that comes down to personal preference.

On another note, I concur with your two nitpicks. I'll also add a third, since I'm becoming spoiled these days: with no drilled lugs, quick-release end links would have been nice (cf. CW, Baltic).



KingKF1221 said:


> I think it depends on how much you value the design of the FW. Because that is what Jason is known more. In terms of worksmanship, the FW is also very on par to the price it demands. I think quality is a step above your other $700-$800 watch for sure!


All I basically just said was this 



stamonkey said:


> Don't underestimate the lugs of the FW, it make the watch wear larger than the dimensions seem. In my opinion, the FW doesn't wear any smaller than the SF. That being said, we've got some the same sized wrist. I've got no lug overhang, see the awkward shot I attempted to illustrate below.[/IMG]https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20210202/6bee71321ad57e8812fda97144f543ea.jpg[/IMG]


Seconded that the long l2l on the FW makes it feel just as large as the SF. The FW has a complex vibe on wrist: while the reduced horizontal width is palpable, I can simultaneously "feel" that being counteracted by the SF-comparable vertical l2l. Also, the slightly more extreme down-turn of the lugs on the FW doesn't really result in it wearing any more svelte on wrist relative to the SF, at least for me.



scotthp49 said:


> Sifting through the comments, lots of love for the bracelet. I'm new-ish to watches (the Fairwind is actually my first auto/mechanical) and had never changed a strap or removed links before, so I've got it on the suede strap that it came with. Some day when I get a little braver I'll figure out how to swap on the bracelet and see what you're all talking about.


 choice for a first auto 

With a Bergeon spring bar tool (and a set of both the -F and -A tips), some masking tape on the lugs while you get the hang of it, and some patient experimentation (or else practicing on a cheaper watch first, perhaps with some YouTube videos), you'll be a bracelet changing pro in no time 

Same goes for resizing the links, except using a micro screwdriver set and with no need for tape.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SKYWATCH007 (Oct 2, 2020)

ck2k01 said:


> In addition to the aforementioned CW C65, I think the C60 Trident Pro presents an equally compelling alternative to the FW (with the additional perks of more size options, color ways, and quick-release end links).
> 
> Same goes for the Monta OK2 if just considering "best sub-$2k," without more.
> 
> ...


The CW logo disqualifies the watch from competing against brands ?


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

KingKF1221 said:


> I think it depends on how much you value the design of the FW. Because that is what Jason is known more. In terms of worksmanship, the FW is also very on par to the price it demands. I think quality is a step above your other $700-$800 watch for sure!


I think design is where Halios sets themselves apart from the normal microbrand universe. His use of color detailing is excellent without going over board. His non-deisgn-by-comittee approach to his product is refreshing. His willingness to delay product launches (significantly) to get the product right is to be applauded. His unique approach to marker/handset deisgn (that goes against the grain sometimes) is nice. The Delfin is still my favorite Halios and it still looks unique and modern 7 years after release.

I think once you get past the spec checking of boxes that so dominates microbrand buyers (not us but others  ) then all you really have is workmanship and design. Parity of workmanship is clear for most microbrands released in the last couple of years. There isn't a lot of differences. ( I will say the Cward in general has better cases and bracelets than other micros they compete with) The finishing could be different based on what the brand wanted but that is an aspect of design more than what the factory is capable of. So to me all you are left with is design to justify buying a $775 microbrand. In the design discussion, I'm not sure there are much better options at this price than Halios. Maybe Visitor if his designs arent too avant garde for a buyer.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

SKYWATCH007 said:


> The CW logo disqualifies the watch from competing against brands


I forgot to mention that all candidates have their respective "wrinkles" 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scotthp49 (Jun 29, 2020)

ck2k01 said:


> choice for a first auto
> 
> With a Bergeon spring bar tool (and a set of both the -F and -A tips), some masking tape on the lugs while you get the hang of it, and some patient experimentation (or else practicing on a cheaper watch first, perhaps with some YouTube videos), you'll be a bracelet changing pro in no time
> 
> ...


Thanks! I actually got a couple links off so I feel pretty confident on that. Then I tried getting the bracelet back on the watch so I could see how many links I needed to remove...and got real nervous that I was going to scratch it up. So yeah, I'll need to watch a few things and get brave. Good thought about practicing on something cheaper, I have an old Seiko with a chipped crystal that I never wear anymore, I should start there.


----------



## mistertran510 (Nov 7, 2019)

I just noticed that the Fairwinds can now be ordered, according to Halios website. Looks like assembly will take place after your order but should take only two weeks.


----------



## Stevo (May 3, 2007)

Great to read all your comments and comparisons. It boggles me why comparisons are so important. If you look at what some good microbrands do nowadays (at various price points), there should be only one reason to get a Fairwind or, for that matter, a lot of other options: you should feel that you want one.

It is actually Jason who got me to look at it from a simpler perspective. Before, I was also ticking boxes and putting one next to another one. But it all comes down to whether you like a watch or not. If you like it enough, you won't be bothered by some details that "you would have done differently" (but sometimes you would not be willing to pay for if it came to it).

As said above, Jason doesn't do "design by committee". He makes a watch he likes. Which, in my opinion, he does rather well. At a price point that sits below what he should or could ask (and get), judging the prices eagerly asked on the used market. And I know more exciting stuff will come in the future.

So, compare whichever way you feel. But if you buy one (from Jason, me in Europe or used), please do that because you like it (heart). Not because it wins a box-ticking list comparison. (mind). Just my 2 ct, that can be freely used for other watches, cars, even girlfriends/boyfriends or spouses.



Stephan
FORaSEC


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

Stevo said:


> Great to read all your comments and comparisons. It boggles me why comparisons are so important. If you look at what some good microbrands do nowadays (at various price points), there should be only one reason to get a Fairwind or, for that matter, a lot of other options: you should feel that you want one.
> 
> It is actually Jason who got me to look at it from a simpler perspective. Before, I was also ticking boxes and putting one next to another one. But it all comes down to whether you like a watch or not. If you like it enough, you won't be bothered by some details that "you would have done differently" (but sometimes you would not be willing to pay for if it came to it).
> 
> ...


I see where you're coming from, and I 100% agree. Watches are all about enjoyment and "lust" if you will.

The main reason people are comparing the Fairwind to other watches and focusing on the specifications is because you aren't able to try the watch on before purchase. In my eyes, this is the only negative about purchasing "microbrand" or boutique brand watches.

I've done this tons of times with other watches bought off the internet. You really never know how a watch will wear on your wrist until it's sitting there.

When you can compare the watch to one that you've worn on your wrist before then you can get a better idea of how it will wear before pulling the trigger on a very significant purchase.

I love the Fairwind. I haven't been able to take it off since the bracelet came. But I've had a Seaforth for years now and knew it would wear kinda similar, so I jumped on the purchase as fast as I could.

Maybe I'm 100% off, but from my experience that's why people compare.


----------



## SKYWATCH007 (Oct 2, 2020)

DirtyHarrie said:


> I see where you're coming from, and I 100% agree. Watches are all about enjoyment and "lust" if you will.
> 
> The main reason people are comparing the Fairwind to other watches and focusing on the specifications is because you aren't able to try the watch on before purchase. In my eyes, this is the only negative about purchasing "microbrand" or boutique brand watches.
> 
> ...


I agree! The only places to try them on is at watch fairs. I'd like to get a universa, but sometimes have my doubts because of the L2L. The SF fit me with the shorter 47Lugs. But people on here are saying that the lugs curve down more, but in the end I won't know until it's on my wrist.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

SKYWATCH007 said:


> I agree! The only places to try them on is at watch fairs. I'd like to get a universa, but sometimes have my doubts because of the L2L. The SF fit me with the shorter 47Lugs. But people on here are saying that the lugs curve down more, but in the end I won't know until it's on my wrist.


I think the comment about it wearing like the Hamilton khaki mechanical should be accurate. 38mm with longish lugs. That's a watch you might be able to check out depending on the location you are in?


----------



## parkpy (Jan 14, 2019)

Diashield would be kind of nice on the Fairwind. I have had the bracelet for a week or so now, and it looks like i have owned it for years. 

That said, I would love to purchase a Universa when ready. I like dive watches, but I love thin watches more.


----------



## nolanz14 (Dec 12, 2009)

I think I like the dial on the Seaforth better, but I would like see the Fairwind in the flesh. I missed one for sale a few hours ago! I love my blue abyss Seaforth and have had it for a few years now, but man I have the itch to check out the Fairwind. The long lugs and indices are my only concerns. It would be like my 8-9th Halios watch over the past 10 years.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

parkpy said:


> Diashield would be kind of nice on the Fairwind. I have had the bracelet for a week or so now, and it looks like i have owned it for years.
> 
> That said, I would love to purchase a Universa when ready. I like dive watches, but I love thin watches more.


diashield from my experience with Seiko is so-so protection. It works under light use, will not prevent big hits. BUT the worst thing about it is that you cant refinish the watch like normal. The diashield coating just looks different. On a normal brushed steel bracelet, 20 minutes with a red scotchbrite pad makes it look brand nearly new.


----------



## SKYWATCH007 (Oct 2, 2020)

valuewatchguy said:


> I think the comment about it wearing like the Hamilton khaki mechanical should be accurate. 38mm with longish lugs. That's a watch you might be able to check out depending on the location you are in?


Hey ya I actually have a khaki field all black version I picked up last summer. It fits nicely on my 6.25 wrist. I'm guessing that the Uni will sit slightly higher with the 11 height whereas the hami is under 10.


----------



## h_zee13 (May 23, 2017)

parkpy said:


> Diashield would be kind of nice on the Fairwind. I have had the bracelet for a week or so now, and it looks like i have owned it for years.
> 
> That said, I would love to purchase a Universa when ready. I like dive watches, but I love thin watches more.





valuewatchguy said:


> diashield from my experience with Seiko is so-so protection. It works under light use, will not prevent big hits. BUT the worst thing about it is that you cant refinish the watch like normal. The diashield coating just looks different. On a normal brushed steel bracelet, 20 minutes with a red scotchbrite pad makes it look brand nearly new.


I don't know if you've handled a Traska. The antiscratch protection they use on their case and bracelet is far better than Diashield. I owned a Freediver for almost 6 months and there was not a single scratch on the watch. Like not even the scratches that the clasp leaves on the bracelet next to the micro adjustments

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSeikoGuy (Jul 13, 2020)

I have a blue with the 12 hour insert pre ordered for the next batch. Can't wait to get it. When the original batch was up for pre-orders I was kinda meh about it but once I saw the bracelet I knew I had to have it. But that was back in early October and after the past few months I've held off buying many many other watches because I know the fairwind will be amazing. Unlike most people I prefer a nice bracelet more than any other aspect of the watch and the bracelet it almost always the deciding factor for me. 

With that said I can't wait to try straps on this too, I bought a bergeon 7825 so I can easily switch multiple times a week between bracelet or strap.


----------



## jeeeeefff (Sep 6, 2018)

A duo


----------



## Pfunk3 (Aug 1, 2012)

jeeeeefff said:


> A duo


Lordy

I keep going back and forth on blue vs grey. I love the 12 hour bezel and am leaning grey but that blue hits so right in certain light


----------



## SKYWATCH007 (Oct 2, 2020)

Pfunk3 said:


> Lordy
> 
> I keep going back and forth on blue vs grey. I love the 12 hour bezel and am leaning grey but that blue hits so right in certain light


Go for blue! I"m all for the blue Uni with the pastel seconds tip!


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

Pfunk3 said:


> Lordy
> 
> I keep going back and forth on blue vs grey. I love the 12 hour bezel and am leaning grey but that blue hits so right in certain light


I couldn't decide, so I ordered both.


----------



## Jwatches826 (Jun 13, 2020)

NS1 said:


> I couldn't decide, so I ordered both.


Let's just say you're not alone.... It's reasonable to presume that blue dial + diver bezel is UNEQUIVOCALLY different than gray + 12 hour bezel. Right?


----------



## Aquaracer1 (Jul 23, 2009)

For a week I pondered 12 hr versus divers bezel. In the end I decided on a divers bezel as personally it will be much more useful to me than the former. I think mine is scheduled to ship in about a week - can’t wait!


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

Still can't take it off since the bracelet arrived  *chefs kiss *


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

DirtyHarrie said:


> Still can't take it off since the bracelet arrived  *chefs kiss *


That lume looks excellent.

HALIOS does some of the best lume out there, especially when factoring in the sizes of the plots.


----------



## Aquaracer1 (Jul 23, 2009)

DirtyHarrie said:


> Still can't take it off since the bracelet arrived  *chefs kiss *


Looking good!


----------



## guysmiles (Feb 16, 2012)

DirtyHarrie said:


> Still can't take it off since the bracelet arrived  *chefs kiss *


Great shot. Anxiously awaiting delivery.


----------



## Juweinat (Aug 4, 2018)

I can't wait to receive this watch! I ordered the grey with sapphire diver bezel, anyone know how many watches were sold on the second batch?


----------



## Stevo (May 3, 2007)

Juweinat said:


> I can't wait to receive this watch! I ordered the grey with sapphire diver bezel, anyone know how many watches were sold on the second batch?


New "batches" are small. Sofar about 600 have been shipped in total. Limitation at the moment is purely in the assembly capacity. But output is steady.


----------



## Gisae (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## KingKF1221 (Mar 6, 2020)

scotthp49 said:


> Sifting through the comments, lots of love for the bracelet. I'm new-ish to watches (the Fairwind is actually my first auto/mechanical) and had never changed a strap or removed links before, so I've got it on the suede strap that it came with. Some day when I get a little braver I'll figure out how to swap on the bracelet and see what you're all talking about.


If you are affraid of scratching the lugs, just mask it with some thicker tape then you are all good to go. It's not hard at all.


----------



## KingKF1221 (Mar 6, 2020)

nuff said, what a great piece


----------



## eldasher (Aug 14, 2016)

KingKF1221 said:


> nuff said, what a great piece
> View attachment 15695483


Looks great! Wear it in good health

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## evilnickwong (Dec 9, 2010)

Couple more random shots of my blue 12-hr


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

evilnickwong said:


> Couple more random shots of my blue 12-hr
> 
> [/ATTACH type="full" alt="15697143"]15697143[/ATTACH]
> 
> [/ATTACH type="full" alt="15697144"]15697144[/ATTACH]


Speedy and a 12-hour Fairwind: all one really needs 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## evilnickwong (Dec 9, 2010)

ck2k01 said:


> Speedy and a 12-hour Fairwind: all one really needs
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If one was rational, for sure. ?


----------



## KingKF1221 (Mar 6, 2020)

simply beautiful


----------



## Pogo247 (May 11, 2020)

Still have no real idea what colour the bathyl blue is based on the pictures I've seen, even from the recent posts in this thread, it seems to vary from a royal blue to almost black depending on the lighting. Is it really that dynamic? 

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Pogo247 said:


> Still have no real idea what colour the bathyl blue is based on the pictures I've seen, even from the recent posts in this thread, it seems to vary from a royal blue to almost black depending on the lighting. Is it really that dynamic?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


 I was told that the blue Fairwind in most indoor conditions is a very similar match for the blue on this strap. That comes from a fairwind owner of the watch and this strap.


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

valuewatchguy said:


> I was told that the blue Fairwind in most indoor conditions is a very similar match for the blue on this strap. That comes from a fairwind owner of the watch and this strap.


Damn the 20mm is out of stock. Looks like it would be a great match...too bad


----------



## SKYWATCH007 (Oct 2, 2020)

Quicksilver said:


> Damn the 20mm is out of stock. Looks like it would be a great match...too bad


Erika's has a nice Trident with sand that looks similar, maybe a shade darker but not sure. I have a grey one that I love.


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

SKYWATCH007 said:


> Erika's has a nice Trident with sand that looks similar, maybe a shade darker but not sure. I have a grey one that I love.


I'll check it out but her prices have gone way up last I checked and being Canadian that puts it into the stratosphere...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SKYWATCH007 (Oct 2, 2020)

Quicksilver said:


> I'll check it out but her prices have gone way up last I checked and being Canadian that puts it into the stratosphere...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yea her prices used to be 50 Euros, and now went up to 75  when I ordered mine last year. I also had to pay about 30CAD in taxes and fees.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Quicksilver said:


> I'll check it out but her prices have gone way up last I checked and being Canadian that puts it into the stratosphere...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


she does a good product but I agree prices are high.

Nick Mankey, The Watch Steward, Straposphere, and B&R Bands all present good alternatives for less $

All have their unique features and take on the idea so they are not exactly like the EO


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Also AliExpress has some options that I wouldnt dismiss









7.87US $ 30% OFF|Green/Yellow 20mm 22mm French Troops Parachute Bag Watchband Nato Elastic Nylon Belt Watch Strap Bracelet Military Watch Band|Watchbands| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com





I don't own this but other AE models I have purchased are good VFM. They are not as good as the comparable brand name but they ate usually 25% or less the cost of the brand name. I've had good luck with what I purchased.


----------



## SKYWATCH007 (Oct 2, 2020)

valuewatchguy said:


> she does a good product but I agree prices are high.
> 
> Nick Mankey, The Watch Steward, Straposphere, and B&R Bands all present good alternatives for less $
> 
> All have their unique features and take on the idea so they are not exactly like the EO


Hey, the other cool thing about Erika's is that she engraves the buckle with the watch logo of your choice. I've seen the Halios logo on a Roldorf SF and looks sweet!


----------



## Aquaracer1 (Jul 23, 2009)

Woah... Just got a shipping notification for my blue FW!!

🚨🚨🚨


----------



## SKYWATCH007 (Oct 2, 2020)

Aquaracer1 said:


> Woah... Just got a shipping notification for my blue FW!!
> 
> 🚨🚨🚨


When did you order it? I see they put new orders on hold...


----------



## Aquaracer1 (Jul 23, 2009)

SKYWATCH007 said:


> When did you order it? I see they put new orders on hold...


I contacted Jason a few weeks ago and he said he'd let me know when the FW was available to order again. So I placed my order a couple weeks ago


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

Aquaracer1 said:


> Woah... Just got a shipping notification for my blue FW!!
> 
> 🚨🚨🚨


A blue and a grey were supposedly going to land on my doorstep today, but DHL says they're sitting in Cincinnati due to the weather.


----------



## inlieu (Dec 23, 2012)

I finally got around to sizing and installing my bracelet. It wasn't a high priority since I didn't think it would fit my six inch/15.24 centimeter wrist, but I was beyond pleased that it actually does!  I hope this is helpful/encouraging for anyone with slimmer wrists.


----------



## Juweinat (Aug 4, 2018)

I'm still waiting for my shipping update too, ahh I can't wait any longer! Come on jason


----------



## h_zee13 (May 23, 2017)

Juweinat said:


> I'm still waiting for my shipping update too, ahh I can't wait any longer! Come on jason


Yeah same here. Located in Canada and ordered on Jan 28

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Max Rebo (May 28, 2012)

My Blue Fairwind is scheduled to land today can't wait! Glad this watch was off my radar for so long as the wait was not unbearable this time around at all...


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

Excited to see all the pictures pour in when the Fairwinds start landing 

First destro I've seen over on IG.


----------



## evilnickwong (Dec 9, 2010)

I'm still enjoying the "defective lume" on my early blue bezel.


----------



## Spikedlee (Mar 12, 2011)

I just can't seem to leave stuff alone and always want to try and modify my Omegas . Just got the Halios Fairwind in this morning. My initial impressions of the watch is it is okay. Nothing overly spectacular. The cool part about the watch is the bracelet and the fact that you can micro adjust from the clasp with a push of the button from the outside of the clasp with the 3 moon symbols.

Out of curiosity knowing that the bracelet was 20mm, I attempted to fit it on my Omega Speedmaster by utilizing Uncle Seiko flatlink end links and stock Speedmaster spring bars. Here are the results (yes I am aware I put the bracelet on backwards. It was intentional:







A couple of issues here:

The prongs on the Uncle Seiko end links are too low, causing a gap between the last link of the bracelet and the end link. I believe this can be corrected if they are extended out a bit but I fear they are not long enough to properly curl. I will need to order some spare end links from Larry to modify and test out:









The bracelet will work on the watch, but not without that gap there which at certain angles you cannot even tell exists:















Let me know what you guys think!


----------



## Aquaracer1 (Jul 23, 2009)

Spikedlee said:


> Just got the Halios Fairwind in this morning. My initial impressions of the watch is it is okay. Nothing overly spectacular.


Sounds like you are a bit underwhelmed by the new FW. Care to expand on why it's just ok and nothing overly spectacular?


----------



## Gisae (Dec 30, 2012)

Spikedlee said:


> Let me know what you guys think!


The speedmaster lacks the boxyness to pull this bracelet off.


----------



## Spikedlee (Mar 12, 2011)

Gisae said:


> The speedmaster lacks the boxyness to pull this bracelet off.


Agreed. My main objective is fitment on the Seamaster 300M.


----------



## Pfunk3 (Aug 1, 2012)

Well looks like I missed the train on grey 12 hour. I’m at the point where I can’t make up my mind and keep flip flopping. Maybe I’ll just wait until someone’s passing on one and decide that way

or I’ll order a blue 12 hour tomorrow. Or steel bezel lol


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

Pfunk3 said:


> Well looks like I missed the train on grey 12 hour. I'm at the point where I can't make up my mind and keep flip flopping. Maybe I'll just wait until someone's passing on one and decide that way
> 
> or I'll order a blue 12 hour tomorrow. Or steel bezel lol


Are certain variants now sold out?


----------



## chris902 (Oct 5, 2020)

NS1 said:


> Are certain variants now sold out?


I think that both the grey sapphire bezels are sold out.


----------



## Pfunk3 (Aug 1, 2012)

NS1 said:


> Are certain variants now sold out?


yea it looks like the only grey left are the steel bezel. I don't know if that's forever or not


----------



## Max Rebo (May 28, 2012)

Mine just landed today - very classy watch!

The bracelet is very well done congrats to Jason on that count - it was easy to size and is solidly built. Seamless fit to the case and the signed button for the micro adjust looks great. Won't likely even consider putting a strap on for awhile the bracelet fits really well.

Bezel action is by far the best I've seen from Halios. Nice crisp clicks.

The blue is great that second hand is killer as well. Domed sapphire is a nice touch and adds a bit of height and scale to the watch.

Definitely worth the less than 2 week wait since I placed my order hahahahaha...


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

chris902 said:


> I think that both the grey sapphire bezels are sold out.





Pfunk3 said:


> yea it looks like the only grey left are the steel bezel. I don't know if that's forever or not


I have a grey with the sapphire bezel still sitting with DHL (and a blue one too), but suddenly really glad I ordered when I did. Surprised they ran out so quickly.


----------



## Aquaracer1 (Jul 23, 2009)

NS1 said:


> I have a grey with the sapphire bezel still sitting with DHL (and a blue one too), but suddenly really glad I ordered when I did. Surprised they ran out so quickly.


Don't have much experience with DHL shipments from Canada to the US. Yesterday afternoon I received a shipment notification from Jason. Was shocked to see on the DHL website that the scheduled delivery was end of day today. I thought that was fast... Turns out too good to be true. It's 11:15 ET here in the US, and still no package delivery from DHL. I realize it must clear customs, etc which could take some extra time. Just wish the DHL site didn't say scheduled delivery by the end of today, and it's not here. Will be patient amd see how this develops. But for now I am also sitting with DHL...


----------



## Aquaracer1 (Jul 23, 2009)

As of this morning it’s in Cincinnati and has been released by customs: This is progress!


----------



## SKYWATCH007 (Oct 2, 2020)

NS1 said:


> I have a grey with the sapphire bezel still sitting with DHL (and a blue one too), but suddenly really glad I ordered when I did. Surprised they ran out so quickly.


Jason wrote on his site, "*ORDERING TEMPORARILY ON HOLD TO CATCH UP ON ASSEMBLY." *He's just paused it again to assemble the orders that were received after opening them a couple of weeks ago. I don't think this means out of stock.


----------



## chris902 (Oct 5, 2020)

The "secret" ordering page is still active and the grey steel and all three blue options are still available. The two grey saphire bezels are listed as sold out when you select them


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

SKYWATCH007 said:


> Jason wrote on his site, "*ORDERING TEMPORARILY ON HOLD TO CATCH UP ON ASSEMBLY." *He's just paused it again to assemble the orders that were received after opening them a couple of weeks ago. I don't think this means out of stock.


We're talking about the fact the grey sapphire options are no longer available for that page. Maybe it's temporary?


----------



## Pfunk3 (Aug 1, 2012)

chris902 said:


> The "secret" ordering page is still active and the grey steel and all three blue options are still available. The two grey saphire bezels are listed as sold out when you select them


Yep, I finally ordered mine last night. Maybe there's more grey in the future but I wouldn't bank on it. These were supposed to be what was left after pre-orders were fulfilled


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

Aquaracer1 said:


> Don't have much experience with DHL shipments from Canada to the US. Yesterday afternoon I received a shipment notification from Jason. Was shocked to see on the DHL website that the scheduled delivery was end of day today. I thought that was fast... Turns out too good to be true. It's 11:15 ET here in the US, and still no package delivery from DHL. I realize it must clear customs, etc which could take some extra time. Just wish the DHL site didn't say scheduled delivery by the end of today, and it's not here. Will be patient amd see how this develops. But for now I am also sitting with DHL...





Aquaracer1 said:


> As of this morning it's in Cincinnati and has been released by customs: This is progress!


Don't get your hopes up. Mine were supposed to be here Tuesday, but DHL keeps entering exceptions every day. The original one (weather) was probably legit, but now they're just making stuff up. For example, yesterday's was that it was delivered to the wrong facility, even though the tracking showed it at the right facility. Today's is that it supposedly went back to Cincinnati (from Illinois) and got put on hold due to weather again. I ended up calling and the representative didn't even try to explain these. He just said they're ridiculously backed up and he'd put in a request for it to be delivered by tomorrow.


----------



## Aquaracer1 (Jul 23, 2009)

NS1 said:


> Don't get your hopes up. Mine were supposed to be here Tuesday, but DHL keeps entering exceptions every day. The original one (weather) was probably legit, but now they're just making stuff up. For example, yesterday's was that it was delivered to the wrong facility, even though the tracking showed it at the right facility. Today's is that it supposedly went back to Cincinnati (from Illinois) and got put on hold due to weather again. I ended up calling and the representative didn't even try to explain these. He just said they're ridiculously backed up and he'd put in a request for it to be delivered by tomorrow.


Doesn't sound too promising. Probably would have had better luck with another carrier. I enabled settings in Recon to filter for Fairwind, I looked for weeks for a pre owned one, got tired of waiting, ordered a new one, and then the next day pre owned ones started foooding the market. (Interesting most were listed at around $775 and were sold within a few hours). Nothing to do now but wait until delivery whether that's in a couple days, or a couple weeks, unfortunately probably the latter at this point... Perhaps I'll call DHL and see if I can get a request put in like you to be pushed to the front of the pile, lol. Thanks for the update!


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

Aquaracer1 said:


> Doesn't sound too promising. Probably would have had better luck with another carrier. I enabled settings in Recon to filter for Fairwind, I looked for weeks for a pre owned one, got tired of waiting, ordered a new one, and then the next day pre owned ones started foooding the market. (Interesting most were listed at around $775 and were sold within a few hours). Nothing to do now but wait until delivery whether that's in a couple days, or a couple weeks, unfortunately probably the latter at this point... Perhaps I'll call DHL and see if I can get a request put in like you to be pushed to the front of the pile, lol. Thanks for the update!


I have a feeling the "I'll put in a priority request to have your package delivered by tomorrow," line is on a script for situations where the wheels have completely come off and they're scrambling to catch up. There's no such request, but it buys them an extra day or two to catch up and get the late packages delivered.


----------



## Aquaracer1 (Jul 23, 2009)

NS1 said:


> I have a feeling the "I'll put in a priority request to have your package delivered by tomorrow," line is on a script for situations where the wheels have completely come off and they're scrambling to catch up. There's no such request, but it buys them an extra day or two to catch up and get the late packages delivered.


😂


----------



## Aquaracer1 (Jul 23, 2009)

Just called DHL. Rep said package still on hold in Cincinnati due to weather. In her experience she said possible delivery by Monday, but I’m not holding my breath for that day, lol. Plus, what else do I have to do on a Thursday afternoon besides commiserate with others who have their incomings on hold 😜. Don’t worry, I’ll check DHL online tomorrow and report back to you, I know you are all on the edge of your seats... 😜


----------



## TheSeikoGuy (Jul 13, 2020)

Cool, my Fairwind was shipped already and I only ordered it like 10 days ago. Hopefully I get it tomorrow  Can't wait to see the clasp


----------



## Stevo (May 3, 2007)

Pfunk3 said:


> yea it looks like the only grey left are the steel bezel. I don't know if that's forever or not


No. More to come of the grey bezels. Just need time to assemble more.

Stephan
FORaSEC


----------



## Pfunk3 (Aug 1, 2012)

Stevo said:


> No. More to come of the grey bezels. Just need time to assemble more.
> 
> Stephan
> FORaSEC


good to know! I was torn so I hopped on blue. All variants I've seen so far have looked great anyways


----------



## h_zee13 (May 23, 2017)

TheSeikoGuy said:


> Cool, my Fairwind was shipped already and I only ordered it like 10 days ago. Hopefully I get it tomorrow  Can't wait to see the clasp


Bro mine still hasn't shipped yet 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aquaracer1 (Jul 23, 2009)

“Departed Cincinnati hub facility...”

Woohoo! LETS GO!!!


----------



## Jwatches826 (Jun 13, 2020)

I'm still not sure which one I like better. The blue tones pop a bit more than the gray tones, but not as much as you would find in sunburst dials. The gray version is more muted.

I know everybody, including myself, raves about the bracelet and it's definitely the highlight for the FW, but the hands are also very nice. It reminds me of the Seiko SPB14x hands, and those watches are over $1k for the bracelet version.


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

Aquaracer1 said:


> "Departed Cincinnati hub facility..."
> 
> Woohoo! LETS GO!!!


Day 5 of my DHL odyssey. The watches that were supposedly at the delivery facility 20 miles from my home have suddenly appeared in the Cincinnati hub 250 miles away. This is after being at the Cincinnati hub on Monday, flying to Chicago, supposedly bouncing between two local delivery centers and a rep telling me yesterday that it would be a "priority" delivery for today. I think DHL is just messing with me at this point.


----------



## TheSeikoGuy (Jul 13, 2020)

Mine is showing out for delivery now, and it was only shipped last night so I'm really impressed considering I'm on the complete opposite side of the country.


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

TheSeikoGuy said:


> Mine is showing out for delivery now, and it was only shipped last night so I'm really impressed considering I'm on the complete opposite side of the country.


Lucky. On the phone with DHL a few minutes ago, they told me they do not know if my package is in Ohio or IL and will try to figure that out by end of day Monday. Starting to think one of the DHL managers has a new watch. I wonder if he/she picked the blue or the grey?


----------



## Aquaracer1 (Jul 23, 2009)

Jwatches826 said:


> I'm still not sure which one I like better. The blue tones pop a bit more than the gray tones, but not much as you would find in sunburst dials. The gray version is more muted, for sure.
> 
> I know everybody, including myself, raves about the bracelet and it's definitely the highlight for the FW, but the hands are also very nice. It reminds me of the Seko SPB14x hands, and those watches are over $1k for the bracelet version.
> 
> ...


Great photos!

To me, at least from the pics, that is a perfect blue color, exactly the hue I am going for. Of course I'll be able to confirm myself when mine finally arrives. Looks like the shades are playing depending on the lighting


----------



## Aquaracer1 (Jul 23, 2009)

NS1 said:


> Day 5 of my DHL odyssey. The watches that were supposedly at the delivery facility 20 miles from my home have suddenly appeared in the Cincinnati hub 250 miles away. This is after being at the Cincinnati hub on Monday, flying to Chicago, supposedly bouncing between two local delivery centers and a rep telling me yesterday that it would be a "priority" delivery for today. I think DHL is just messing with me at this point.





NS1 said:


> Lucky. On the phone with DHL a few minutes ago, they told me they do not know if my package is in Ohio or IL and will try to figure that out by end of day Monday. Starting to think one of the DHL managers has a new watch. I wonder if he/she picked the blue or the grey?


This is awful. I've never experienced this with FedEx, UPS or even USPS. Definitely takes some patience... Fingers crossed!


----------



## Aquaracer1 (Jul 23, 2009)

“Arrived at delivery facilty in Boston...”


----------



## Stevo (May 3, 2007)

Spikedlee said:


> I just can't seem to leave stuff alone and always want to try and modify my Omegas . Just got the Halios Fairwind in this morning. My initial impressions of the watch is it is okay. Nothing overly spectacular. The cool part about the watch is the bracelet and the fact that you can micro adjust from the clasp with a push of the button from the outside of the clasp with the 3 moon symbols.
> 
> Out of curiosity knowing that the bracelet was 20mm, I attempted to fit it on my Omega Speedmaster by utilizing Uncle Seiko flatlink end links and stock Speedmaster spring bars. Here are the results (yes I am aware I put the bracelet on backwards. It was intentional:
> 
> ...


The only thing I can say is "Why?"

I love my Speedmaster collection and my Halios collection. But why would you do this?

Curious.


----------



## TheSeikoGuy (Jul 13, 2020)

This just showed up. Only took 18 hours to get from Jason to my door across the country with FedEx. What an awesome watch!!! The size and lug2lug is perfect, sits fantastically well on my 6.9" wrist. Bezel action is perfect same with the crown action. The movement probably needs to get broken in for a couple weeks before it settles down but so far I like what I'm seeing. Is this worth the $775? YES YES YES. It feels comparable to watches I own well beyond $1k or even $2k. A million times nicer than any Zelos I've had, and as nice if not a bit nicer than the Christopher Ward trident pro I owned.


----------



## Aquaracer1 (Jul 23, 2009)

^Nice!!!


----------



## h_zee13 (May 23, 2017)

TheSeikoGuy said:


> This just showed up. Only took 18 hours to get from Jason to my door across the country with FedEx. What an awesome watch!!! The size and lug2lug is perfect, sits fantastically well on my 6.9" wrist. Bezel action is perfect same with the crown action. The movement probably needs to get broken in for a couple weeks before it settles down but so far I like what I'm seeing. Is this worth the $775? YES YES YES. It feels comparable to watches I own well beyond $1k or even $2k. A million times nicer than any Zelos I've had, and as nice if not a bit nicer than the Christopher Ward trident pro I owned.
> 
> View attachment 15707515
> 
> ...


I'm so jealous right now. Is that the grey dial? Its the exact same configuration as mine

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSeikoGuy (Jul 13, 2020)

h_zee13 said:


> I'm so jealous right now. Is that the grey dial? Its the exact same configuration as mine
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's actually the blue. It's a super dynamic tone of blue so it looks different in all sorts of lighting. Really nice


----------



## h_zee13 (May 23, 2017)

TheSeikoGuy said:


> It's actually the blue. It's a super dynamic tone of blue so it looks different in all sorts of lighting. Really nice
> 
> View attachment 15707628
> 
> View attachment 15707629


Wow that's awesome. I can't wait to see the get in person

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Fun seeing more fair winds landing on people's wrists.

Enjoy folks!


----------



## jeeeeefff (Sep 6, 2018)

Where did you get the timegrapher? Might finally get one for fun but these can be expensive. Thanks!


----------



## TheSeikoGuy (Jul 13, 2020)

jeeeeefff said:


> Where did you get the timegrapher? Might finally get one for fun but these can be expensive. Thanks!


Got it from aliexpress for around $130 USD shipped after stacking a bunch of coupons during the 11/11 sale. Surprisingly I use it a lot more than I thought I would.


----------



## TheSeikoGuy (Jul 13, 2020)

And a few more pictures...


----------



## Aquaracer1 (Jul 23, 2009)

^Fantastic!


----------



## Pfunk3 (Aug 1, 2012)

the 12 hour looks so good. I was leaning that way but decided the dive bezel would be more useful for me. There’s no bad choice though.


----------



## Aquaracer1 (Jul 23, 2009)

Pfunk3 said:


> the 12 hour looks so good. I was leaning that way but decided the dive bezel would be more useful for me. There's no bad choice though.


Me too


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

Who is going to be first to put the blue dial on a Marine Nationale strap ??


----------



## TheSeikoGuy (Jul 13, 2020)

Day 2, the fairwind has evolved into a robot 🤖


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

TheSeikoGuy said:


> Day 2, the fairwind has evolved into a robot
> [/ATTACH type="full" alt="15709683"]15709683[/ATTACH]
> [/ATTACH type="full" alt="15709684"]15709684[/ATTACH]


Ha! Perfect.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

redhed18 said:


> Who is going to be first to put the blue dial on a Marine Nationale strap ??





ck2k01 said:


> . . .
> 
> Erika's MN, inspired by having seen other Erika's pairings on Instagram, and going back to my original Tudor MN alt. idea:
> 
> ...




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jwatches826 (Jun 13, 2020)

Looks like Jason just confirmed that the grey sapphire bezel is no longer available for series I, but he did mention that it may come back for series II. What's series II? Like another derivative of the FW?


----------



## SKYWATCH007 (Oct 2, 2020)

Jwatches826 said:


> Looks like Jason just confirmed that the grey sapphire bezel is no longer available for series I, but he did mention that it may come back for series II. What's series II? Like another derivative of the FW?


Imagine a bahama FW... drool!


----------



## Juweinat (Aug 4, 2018)

My slate grey sapphire dive bezel FW should be arriving today, I'll put up some pictures of it with rubber, nato and leather straps, and of course the steel bracelet, slowest day of my life


----------



## TheSeikoGuy (Jul 13, 2020)




----------



## KingKF1221 (Mar 6, 2020)

boatswain said:


> That lume looks excellent.
> 
> HALIOS does some of the best lume out there, especially when factoring in the sizes of the plots.


The lume is definitely amazing on mine! love it.

I am not sure if this is appropriate place to be asking, but have you tried the OR2 and able to comment on the lume? (i read your reviews on different micros and value your opinion highly, thanks!)


----------



## KingKF1221 (Mar 6, 2020)

Juweinat said:


> My slate grey sapphire dive bezel FW should be arriving today, I'll put up some pictures of it with rubber, nato and leather straps, and of course the steel bracelet, slowest day of my life


let us know when joy lands!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

KingKF1221 said:


> The lume is definitely amazing on mine! love it.
> 
> I am not sure if this is appropriate place to be asking, but have you tried the OR2 and able to comment on the lume? (i read your reviews on different micros and value your opinion highly, thanks!)


Glad to hear the lume is awesome and Thanks. 

Do you mean the Ginault?

If so, no, sorry I have not tried one of those.

Cheers


----------



## Juweinat (Aug 4, 2018)




----------



## Juweinat (Aug 4, 2018)




----------



## Juweinat (Aug 4, 2018)

I'm impressed so far, fit, finish and proportions are excellent


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

TheSeikoGuy said:


> Day 2, the fairwind has evolved into a robot
> View attachment 15709683
> 
> View attachment 15709684


You said it came across the country. How far east do you mean? I'm on the east coast and I think it would be pretty funny to have two blue 12hr Fairwinds so close.


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

Jwatches826 said:


> Looks like Jason just confirmed that the grey sapphire bezel is no longer available for series I, but he did mention that it may come back for series II. What's series II? Like another derivative of the FW?


Yes, he will be doing a few different runs of the Fairwind. Usually with colour changes.

Same thing he did with the Seaforth.


----------



## h_zee13 (May 23, 2017)

My grey dial 12 hour bezel is scheduled to arrive today in the Montreal area. Was shipped on Friday 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

h_zee13 said:


> My grey dial 12 hour bezel is scheduled to arrive today in the Montreal area. Was shipped on Friday
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If I believe my tracking, mine has flown back and forth between Chicago and Cincinnati a few times now and is once again sitting in Chicago with no delivery estimate or indication it's actually coming any time soon. Really a huge DHL fan 8 days into this.


----------



## Aquaracer1 (Jul 23, 2009)

“With delivery courier... Scheduled delivery by end of day today...”

DHL also told me scheduled delivery was by end of day Thursday of last week, so...

I’ll believe it when I see it! It’s been a long week of waiting, lol


----------



## BubbleFree (Apr 3, 2013)

h_zee13 said:


> My grey dial 12 hour bezel is scheduled to arrive today in the Montreal area. Was shipped on Friday
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice to know there is another fellow watch entusiast in Mtl. I am enjoying my blue sapphire bezel fairwind on the south shore of Mtl . Like most people here, I hesitated a lot between grey and blue and couldn't be happier with the blue. The way the case line transition into the bracelet is sooooo good. You gonna love it!


----------



## TheSeikoGuy (Jul 13, 2020)

DirtyHarrie said:


> You said it came across the country. How far east do you mean? I'm on the east coast and I think it would be pretty funny to have two blue 12hr Fairwinds so close.


I exaggerated quite a bit lol, but I'm closer to Toronto 

This watch is really fun to photograph btw


----------



## h_zee13 (May 23, 2017)

BubbleFree said:


> Nice to know there is another fellow watch entusiast in Mtl. I am enjoying my blue sapphire bezel fairwind on the south shore of Mtl . Like most people here, I hesitated a lot between grey and blue and couldn't be happier with the blue. The way the case line transition into the bracelet is sooooo good. You gonna love it!


Hey we are neighbours..also on the south shore 

I'm going to pick up the watch now. Gonna post pics later

Edit: got the watch. Really happy with the purchase. 
Those with 7 inch wrists, how many links do you have on each side?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aquaracer1 (Jul 23, 2009)

Arrived! Will have more time in a couple days to unbox and share some pics


----------



## stamonkey (Jan 1, 2015)

h_zee13 said:


> Hey we are neighbours..also on the south shore
> 
> I'm going to pick up the watch now. Gonna post pics later
> 
> ...


My wrist is a bit under 7" and I've got two links installed.


----------



## h_zee13 (May 23, 2017)

stamonkey said:


> My wrist is a bit under 7" and I've got two links installed.


I've got 1 screw on the 6 o'clock side and 4 on the 12 o'clock side. And I'm on the second shortest adjustment.

If I remove a link, the bracelet is tight on the longest adjustment....can't really find a good fit

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSeikoGuy (Jul 13, 2020)

For my approx 7" wrist I have 4 links removed and microadjust just slightly below the furthest extension


----------



## h_zee13 (May 23, 2017)

TheSeikoGuy said:


> For my approx 7" wrist I have 4 links removed and microadjust just slightly below the furthest extension
> 
> View attachment 15714149


Gonna see tomorrow how it feels. Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aquaracer1 (Jul 23, 2009)

TheSeikoGuy said:


> I exaggerated quite a bit lol, but I'm closer to Toronto
> 
> This watch is really fun to photograph btw
> 
> View attachment 15713667


Stunning!


----------



## SKYWATCH007 (Oct 2, 2020)

Nice pics everyone! I'm curious what colours he'll have for the Series 2...


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

Mine finally arrived today after multiple trips back and forth between Chicago and Cincinnati and 8 days in transit with DHL and, most fittingly, with DHL delivering to the wrong address a quarter mile down the street. Lucky for me, the people living in that house are friends and dropped the package off tonight. Will post pictures tomorrow.


----------



## PKC (Jun 1, 2013)

TheSeikoGuy said:


> For my approx 7" wrist I have 4 links removed and microadjust just slightly below the furthest extension
> 
> View attachment 15714149


Same thing here. That was the best fit for my 7" wrist. Lovely watch, already on duty.


----------



## Aquaracer1 (Jul 23, 2009)

NS1 said:


> Mine finally arrived today after multiple trips back and forth between Chicago and Cincinnati and 8 days in transit with DHL and, most fittingly, with DHL delivering to the wrong address a quarter mile down the street. Lucky for me, the people living in that house are friends and dropped the package off tonight. Will post pictures tomorrow.


That's quite a saga. Glad it finally found its way to you! Mine took about a week shipped to Boston, which is certainly acceptable considering it had to clear customs and was on weather hold for a day. What is unacceptable is DHL tracking, which is inaccurate, as is evident in both our cases. Glad this story has a happy ending, now time to enjoy our watches!


----------



## chris902 (Oct 5, 2020)

Mine arrived today and good god does it look fantastic. Only problem: I don't have the right screw driver size to re-size it (smallest is 2mm). What size should I buy? I am a bit worried that my attempts to use the larger screw driver may have gotten too close to stripping it.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Average Bros (I like his reviews) just did a nice take on the Bathyal Blue dive bezel:






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

chris902 said:


> Mine arrived today and good god does it look fantastic. Only problem: I don't have the right screw driver size to re-size it (smallest is 2mm). What size should I buy? I am a bit worried that my attempts to use the larger screw driver may have gotten too close to stripping it.


FWIW, I'd just search "watch micro precision screwdriver set" on Amazon. There's a bunch of offerings, and any ol' set should do you. Prices run about $10 to $50.

I bought a set of 9 (to cover any size situation I might run into) a few years back for $60 and they've never let me down. I'd link that set but it no longer appears to be available :/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSeikoGuy (Jul 13, 2020)

chris902 said:


> Mine arrived today and good god does it look fantastic. Only problem: I don't have the right screw driver size to re-size it (smallest is 2mm). What size should I buy? I am a bit worried that my attempts to use the larger screw driver may have gotten too close to stripping it.


I had good results using my 1.4mm "T-blade" screwdriver from my Timelab set. It's the gray top driver in most sets. My horotec msa218 1.4mm also worked fine I just prefer using T blades for bracelet screws as it fills in the tip easier and prevents stripping. Here's the two side by side:


















But yes any old 1.4mm should do the trick, I just like having really good sets of screwdrivers because I've had horrible experiences in the past with cheap ones.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

TheSeikoGuy said:


> I had good results using my 1.4mm "T-blade" screwdriver from my Timelab set. It's the gray top driver in most sets. My horotec msa218 1.4mm also worked fine I just prefer using T blades for bracelet screws as it fills in the tip easier and prevents stripping. Here's the two side by side:
> 
> [/ATTACH type="full" alt="15715369"]15715369[/ATTACH]
> [/ATTACH type="full" alt="15715370"]15715370[/ATTACH]
> ...


Word. One experience with a slip strip or scratch, and there goes the more expensive set into the shopping cart 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I like that T tip style a lot. 

On topic I use Bergeon as a solid option. The replaceable tips are handy if you ever round a corner on a stubborn bracelet.


----------



## Histrionics (Feb 5, 2021)

With the pastel blue colour having been the big hit on the Seaforth, are there any colours that you'd like to see on the second run of the Fairwind?

I'd jump all over a pastel blue Fairwind, but I think a cherry blossom pink would also be cool. 

Any preferences out there?


----------



## Baramats (Dec 22, 2019)

Histrionics said:


> With the pastel blue colour having been the big hit on the Seaforth, are there any colours that you'd like to see on the second run of the Fairwind?
> 
> I'd jump all over a pastel blue Fairwind, but I think a cherry blossom pink would also be cool.
> 
> Any preferences out there?


Maybe a bit wild but I would like to see what Jason could do with brown, burgundy/scarlett/crimson scale with a second tip with a surprising color match. I would also like a bright yellow similar to Doxa yellow, that would work great with the steel bezel and bracelet.
Wildcard, I think a big lollipop second would make the Fairwind or the Universa into a much more fun watch.


----------



## Jwatches826 (Jun 13, 2020)

I love would to see a green dial. Has Halios done a green dial before?


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Jwatches826 said:


> I love would to see a green dial. Has Halios done a green dial before?


Ish:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aquaracer1 (Jul 23, 2009)

ck2k01 said:


> Ish:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now THAT is so cool! Is this a photoshop or an actual model, never seen that one before? If Halios does something like this for the Gen IV Seaforth with a green divers bezel, I'd be all over that!!


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

A few pictures of my new blue and grey Fairwinds.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Aquaracer1 said:


> Now THAT is so cool! Is this a photoshop or an actual model, never seen that one before? If Halios does something like this for the Gen IV Seaforth with a green divers bezel, I'd be all over that!!


Yep, definitely was real, and was one of my fav SFs (one of the three I owned at one point).










Specifically, it was one of the Roldorf LE variants. They only came with fixed bezels, a cool case back, and a higher-end ETA movement inside (regulated by Jason's watch repair store friends, Roldorf).

If memory serves, it also came with an Erika's MN strap.










I was happy that mine ended up going to a Canuck who really vibed with the geographic connection that he had to the watch 

A pine green dial and bezel could probably tempt me too 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

I know several have marveled at how the case lines seamlessly transition into the bracelet . . . and I agree with that . . . but have not heard many talk about the perfection of the spring bar holes in the lugs. They're close enough to the case to prevent an unseemly gap between strap and case and aligned so that the strap lines mirror the downward curve of the lugs. Such a minor detail and yet such a major impact on the watch design. I'll have to see if I can capture it in a picture.


----------



## KingKF1221 (Mar 6, 2020)

h_zee13 said:


> I've got 1 screw on the 6 o'clock side and 4 on the 12 o'clock side. And I'm on the second shortest adjustment.
> 
> If I remove a link, the bracelet is tight on the longest adjustment....can't really find a good fit
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is this because you want to center the clasp so you set it up that way?


----------



## KingKF1221 (Mar 6, 2020)

NS1 said:


> I know several have marveled at how the case lines seamlessly transition into the bracelet . . . and I agree with that . . . but have not heard many talk about the perfection of the spring bar holes in the lugs. They're close enough to the case to prevent an unseemly gap between strap and case and aligned so that the strap lines mirror the downward curve of the lugs. Such a minor detail and yet such a major impact on the watch design. I'll have to see if I can capture it in a picture.


Sorry, I am not understanding this. I thought that gapless look is achieved mainly through good CNC tolerance of the mid-case and the end links on the bracelet. Where does the spring-bar come in to play? While I absolutely love my FW and would buy it again when the date version comes out, mine is pretty gappy but anything under 4K, this is not something I'd care so much about.


----------



## h_zee13 (May 23, 2017)

KingKF1221 said:


> Is this because you want to center the clasp so you set it up that way?


Yeah and also to have the best fit

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

KingKF1221 said:


> Sorry, I am not understanding this. I thought that gapless look is achieved mainly through good CNC tolerance of the mid-case and the end links on the bracelet. Where does the spring-bar come in to play? While I absolutely love my FW and would buy it again when the date version comes out, mine is pretty gappy but anything under 4K, this is not something I'd care so much about.
> View attachment 15717465


Not talking about bracelet and end links fit. Talking about when you put it on a strap. I have a similar watch with longer lugs (Lorier Neptune) that I do not like on a tropic strap because of the significant space between the strap and the case. Not an issue on the Fairwinds. As awesome as it looks on the bracelet, it looks great on a strap too.


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Histrionics (Feb 5, 2021)

NS1 said:


> I know several have marveled at how the case lines seamlessly transition into the bracelet . . . and I agree with that . . . but have not heard many talk about the perfection of the spring bar holes in the lugs. They're close enough to the case to prevent an unseemly gap between strap and case and aligned so that the strap lines mirror the downward curve of the lugs. Such a minor detail and yet such a major impact on the watch design. I'll have to see if I can capture it in a picture.


If there was ever a statement that summed up the lunacy of this hobby it would be "the perfection of the spring bar holes"


----------



## SKYWATCH007 (Oct 2, 2020)

NS1 said:


> Not talking about bracelet and end links fit. Talking about when you put it on a strap. I have a similar watch with longer lugs (Lorier Neptune) that I do not like on a tropic strap because of the significant space between the strap and the case. Not an issue on the Fairwinds. As awesome as it looks on the bracelet, it looks great on a strap too.


Hey. I thought the Neptune had shorter lugs (47mm) ?


----------



## ItFromDawes (Dec 18, 2020)

Histrionics said:


> If there was ever a statement that summed up the lunacy of this hobby it would be "the perfection of the spring bar holes"


I've been obsessed with this too. Love my Hamilton mechanical but the long lugs with huge gap when using a leather strap annoys me. And I know literally nobody will notice the gap except me.


----------



## Jwatches826 (Jun 13, 2020)

Histrionics said:


> If there was ever a statement that summed up the lunacy of this hobby it would be "the perfection of the spring bar holes"


Any other watch in this price range perfected spring bar holes? Haha, it's all the smallest details that make this watch so awesome.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Histrionics said:


> If there was ever a statement that summed up the lunacy of this hobby it would be "the perfection of the spring bar holes"


So true 

I have to admit though that it's one of the things that I've learned matter to me.

I'm not a fan of strap gap.

Much respect too when a brand includes two spring bar positions for different straps and/or bracelet.


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

SKYWATCH007 said:


> Hey. I thought the Neptune had shorter lugs (47mm) ?


Not sure on the lug to lug differential for the two watches, but the lugs extend out a significant distance from the case on the Neptune. I'll try to get a side by side picture tomorrow.


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

Histrionics said:


> If there was ever a statement that summed up the lunacy of this hobby it would be "the perfection of the spring bar holes"





ItFromDawes said:


> I've been obsessed with this too. Love my Hamilton mechanical but the long lugs with huge gap when using a leather strap annoys me. And I know literally nobody will notice the gap except me.





Jwatches826 said:


> Any other watch in this price range perfected spring bar holes? Haha, it's all the smallest details that make this watch so awesome.





boatswain said:


> So true
> 
> I have to admit though that it's one of the things that I've learned matter to me.
> 
> ...


It's why we're here. Imagine trying to have this conversation with someone over a beer when he/she is completely not into watches. And, yet, each of you knew exactly what I meant.


----------



## Max Rebo (May 28, 2012)

Looks amazing on the tropic strap will definitely have to grab one for summer...


----------



## SKYWATCH007 (Oct 2, 2020)

NS1 said:


> Not sure on the lug to lug differential for the two watches, but the lugs extend out a significant distance from the case on the Neptune. I'll try to get a side by side picture tomorrow.


Ya the FW is 48mm, and the Neptune is 47. Maybe the FW curves down more which helps.


----------



## asher.fore (Sep 4, 2020)

Has anyone found a fitted rubber strap that fits the Fairwind? Maybe an Everest band?


----------



## h_zee13 (May 23, 2017)

asher.fore said:


> Has anyone found a fitted rubber strap that fits the Fairwind? Maybe an Everest band?


I have one of those replica straps that i use on my Alpinist and this is how it fits

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aquaracer1 (Jul 23, 2009)

h_zee13 said:


> I have one of those replica straps that i use on my Alpinist and this is how it fits
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice color and look!


----------



## h_zee13 (May 23, 2017)

Aquaracer1 said:


> Nice color and look!


Thanks but I'm not actually using it on the Fairwind. Plus it looks better on my Alpinist 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PartyBees (Jul 19, 2019)

Do new Fairwinds come with the suede strap or was that just for the buyers waiting on their bracelet?


----------



## chris902 (Oct 5, 2020)

I just got around to re-sizing the bracelet today and I can't get over how happy I am with this watch. The finishing is all very good, but more than anything I am just so impressed with Jason's design sense. It's 100% in the tradition of dive watches and doesn't re-invent the wheel, but it doesn't feel derivative and a lot of the details when it comes to things like angles and proportions are just incredible.


----------



## chris902 (Oct 5, 2020)

PartyBees said:


> Do new Fairwinds come with the suede strap or was that just for the buyers waiting on their bracelet?


 It does not come with a suede strap. "Just" the bracelet, the watch, the instruction postcard and the leather traveling case. (plus a hand written thank you note in most, if not all, cases)


----------



## Histrionics (Feb 5, 2021)

NS1 said:


> It's why we're here. Imagine trying to have this conversation with someone over a beer when he/she is completely not into watches. And, yet, each of you knew exactly what I meant.


Absolutely  Its the little things, right?


----------



## Jwatches826 (Jun 13, 2020)

PartyBees said:


> Do new Fairwinds come with the suede strap or was that just for the buyers waiting on their bracelet?


Only the initial batch included the suede strap. I have the suede strap and it's nice to have, but you can also purchase a similar strap relatively easily. The star of the show is really the bracelet, at least to me.


----------



## Aquaracer1 (Jul 23, 2009)

So I finally found some time to unbox my Fairwind blue with divers bezel. Initial impressions: Fantastic watch for the price!










+

39 mm size fits my wrist well
Awesome Vintage vibe
Beautiful blue sapphire bezel and blue dial with no date & applied batons
Micro adjust bracelet with a nice taper
Box crystal
SW200 movement
Bang for the buck
Pre-sale service and hand written note, both from Jason himself

-

Perhaps a bit too angular for my tastes, especially with the bracelet
Wears taller than 12.5 mm on paper
The bracelet is not that comfortable so far and feels less substantial than my others
Kind of lacked the wow factor I was expecting

Overall a really cool offering from Halios. Underwhelming is not the right word. But I was expecting more wow. For example, compared to my CW C65 Dartmouth blue at roughly the same price point pre owned - That Watch really blew me away and far exceeded my expectations. It's very early and perhaps the Fairwind will grow on me. However I will be continuing my search for a Seaforth, and then once I have both will see which does more for me


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Aquaracer1 said:


> . . . .
> 
> It's very early and perhaps the Fairwind will grow on me. However I will be continuing my search for a Seaforth, and then once I have both will see which does more for me


FWIW, the Fairwind has grown on me more over time.

FWIW #2, a SF hunt is also worth it. Notwithstanding the Halios DNA in both, the Fairwind and SF def accomplish somewhat different vibes in the metal.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Juweinat (Aug 4, 2018)

I've owned 2 seaforths both series 1, eventually sold both to make room for a doxa sub 300 which I sold too lol but now own a grey FW with a sapphire dive bezel. I like the smaller 39mm case, the angular lug design is a bit different. It has grown on me more after a week on the wrist


----------



## Aquaracer1 (Jul 23, 2009)

Juweinat said:


> I've owned 2 seaforths both series 1, eventually sold both to make room for a doxa sub 300 which I sold too lol but now own a grey FW with a sapphire dive bezel. I like the smaller 39mm case, the angular lug design is a bit different. It has grown on me more after a week on the wrist





ck2k01 said:


> FWIW, the Fairwind has grown on me more over time.
> 
> FWIW #2, a SF hunt is also worth it. Notwithstanding the Halios DNA in both, the Fairwind and SF def accomplish somewhat different vibes in the metal.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the replies guys! Let's see how things go over the next few days. More pics from this morning, I see a variety of blue hues ranging from dark teal to royal blue to a lighter aquamarine blue - truly a chameleon!


----------



## chris902 (Oct 5, 2020)

Aquaracer1 said:


> -
> 
> Perhaps a bit too angular for my tastes, especially with the bracelet
> Kind of lacked the wow factor I was expecting
> ...


I feel like this is a big part of what will make someone love this watch or not - how much they like the plentiful and well defined angles and big flat surfaces. It's such a clear and purposeful design choice by Jason and I think it it's spectacular but I also get why some people can either find it underwhelming, a bit too much or even a little "off". Sometimes a design choice like that really speaks to you, but it's also definitely not for everyone.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I certainly can’t tell what the blue would look like in person from all the pics. I have an idea I think but there seems to be so much variety to how it reacts to light and a camera.


----------



## Aquaracer1 (Jul 23, 2009)

chris902 said:


> I feel like this is a big part of what will make someone love this watch or not - how much they like the plentiful and well defined angles and big flat surfaces. It's such a clear and purposeful design choice by Jason and I think it it's spectacular but I also get why some people can either find it underwhelming, a bit too much or even a little "off". Sometimes a design choice like that really speaks to you, but it's also definitely not for everyone.


Thanks for your comment. I think you hit the nail on the head. As angular as the case, lugs and bracelet are, that is not my first choice. Although I can see how many would find it attractive. It could well be that this watch does a lot of other things very well. So I may be able to get past that. Time will tell!


----------



## Aquaracer1 (Jul 23, 2009)

boatswain said:


> I certainly can't tell what the blue would look like in person from all the pics. I have an idea I think but there seems to be so much variety to how it reacts to light and a camera.


I believe it was you who shared there are teal undertones in some of Halios blue offerings. And that is certainly going on here in the Fairwind, in a very good way. So far, in my very short time of two days with this one, I'd say it is teal in most lighting situations, especially in indirect light and really comes alive in direct sunlight to royal blue. These are the two dominating colors, at least to my eyes


----------



## JOHN J. (Nov 19, 2020)

It looks a bit thick to make a nice profile on the wrist.


----------



## Aquaracer1 (Jul 23, 2009)

JOHN J. said:


> It looks a bit thick to make a nice profile on the wrist.


12.5 mm is my max for case thickness. This one wears a bit taller for the following reasons: Box crystal, tiny gap between the bottom of the bezel
and mid Case, and on the side of the watch, the lugs turn into a rather high "waistline" creating the appearance that the bottom of the case is sticking out a bit. In contrast to my Sub for example, that watch wears thinner than 12.5 mm, due to absence of all of the above. CW C65 Dartmouth has also managed a much sleeker profile, even with a box crystal and a similar case profile (although much less angular)


----------



## mephisto (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

A few shots of the grey version.


----------



## Baramats (Dec 22, 2019)

Long time no see, hope everyone is doing well. I am preparing myself for a challenge of ONLY use my Fairwind for March 2021. I got these new straps to help me get through a month of watch fasting.

















White balance is a bit off, sorry. The truth is somewhere in between these pictures. Straps from mksnatostraps.com in the UK.


----------



## Pacco17 (Apr 29, 2006)

This is definitely a beauty. Love the lightness and feel on the wrist. The angles do not appear as pronounced as some other watches I own. The boxed crystal is absolutely stunning on the Fairwind.


----------



## jjram3 (Feb 23, 2021)

Hi guys,

New user here. I just wanted to post some pictures and thoughts from my recent FW purchase.

I tried and tried the bracelet, but it is just not for me. Too many sharp angles... I also wished the clasp was thinner and the bracelet had male end-links, since the way the first link sits in my 7 inch wrist is too abrupt. I even added some tape below to mitigate the transition. But it all comes to the sharp edges. Not for me.

In the other hand, man, it really works with straps. I also think the lug holes are really well placed.

Timex canvas strap:

























Haveston single-pass Nato:


----------



## ChronicCynic (May 22, 2019)

jjram3 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> New user here. I just wanted to post some pictures and thoughts from my recent FW purchase.
> 
> ...


I think your pictures are some of the most accurate for capturing that elusive blue!


----------



## jjram3 (Feb 23, 2021)

Thanks, yet somehow it does not make it justice. The outside pictures are closer to the real color. But in the indoor pictures, the blue is lighter than it appears. This blue has something I can't really describe. I would say there is a shade of green too, and I guess that's why the Haveston strap (with green, blue and silver tones) also works with it.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

jjram3 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> New user here. I just wanted to post some pictures and thoughts from my recent FW purchase.
> 
> ...


Welcome 

Looks great, especially on that Haveston 

Enjoy and keep sharing!


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

Count me among the fans of the bracelet and its angles, but also agree this is an incredible strap watch. I'm itching to take my blue one off the bracelet the same as my grey one.


----------



## dj-76 (Sep 5, 2010)

The blue is looking dope. I don't have any blue watches so I'm gonna try and make one of these happen. I also like that it's more of a field watch then a dive watch imho, with the size and bidirectional bezel. Just got to get it past the old lady since I just purchased my first GS.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

FYI today on IG:



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chris902 (Oct 5, 2020)

I like how the final version of the Universa ended up being more distinct from the earlier prototypes. Uses some of the big elements (hands, bracelet and case) but the dial and indices are more distinct than earlier iterations.

No more watch purchases in 2021 for me, but this will really hit the spot for some people.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

chris902 said:


> I like how the final version of the Universa ended up being more distinct from the earlier prototypes. Uses some of the big elements (hands, bracelet and case) but the dial and indices are more distinct than earlier iterations.
> 
> No more watch purchases in 2021 for me, but this will really hit the spot for some people.


this might be my first ever purchase of the same watch in 2 different colors......assuming there is more than this blue. I like this design quite a bit.


----------



## jjram3 (Feb 23, 2021)

More pictures, outdoor (last hour of day light, sunset is around 6).

Direct sunlight:









In the shadow:









Angled sunlight:


----------



## guysmiles (Feb 16, 2012)

jjram3 said:


> More pictures, outdoor (last hour of day light, sunset is around 6).
> 
> Direct sunlight:
> View attachment 15730786
> ...


That Haveston strap is a wonderful paring.


----------



## chris902 (Oct 5, 2020)

For anyone who is interested, after about a week and half of wear the Fairwind is running well in terms of accuracy: -0.6 spd when tracked day to day for the last week (worn daily) and an average of -3.6 spd across six positions when using the Watch Accuracy App (not sure how inaccurate it is relative to a proper timegrapher). Not the most scientific test, but it's certainly more than accurate enough for my purposes.


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

chris902 said:


> For anyone who is interested, after about a week and half of wear the Fairwind is running well in terms of accuracy: -0.6 spd when tracked day to day for the last week (worn daily) and an average of -3.6 spd across six positions when using the Watch Accuracy App (not sure how inaccurate it is relative to a proper timegrapher). Not the most scientific test, but it's certainly more than accurate enough for my purposes.


Mine are pretty similar. +3 spd for each one.


----------



## guysmiles (Feb 16, 2012)

Finally arrived. The watch/bracelet is quite light, bracelet very comfy on my 6.5 wrist, clasp works wonderfully and size doesn't bother me on initial wear. Fits like a glove though with all the removable links taken out. Reflection from the indices is so bright. Beautiful.

A few more thoughts 24 hours later:

The watch changes colors quite drastically when in the sun and otherwise. In the dark, it looks grey to my aging eyes. During the day but out of the sun, it looks dark blue. In the sun, see pic below
Lume is excellent. One of the little ones woke me up around 3am, and there was no issue reading the watch in the pitch dark (3 hours after going to bed)
I fully understand the references to 80s cars (countach etch) with the bracelet. It carries an 80s vibe with it that works well and is quite varied from my existing diver collection.
The avg bros review on youtube hits it spot on by saying that the watch is a 'light show' with all the sharp angles throughout. Looking forward to taking this out in the summer sun.


----------



## mephisto (Jun 8, 2007)

blues brothers


----------



## stamonkey (Jan 1, 2015)

Wrist shot from the labor and delivery room.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

stamonkey said:


> Wrist shot from the labor and delivery room.


Congratulations! 

(Not on the watch )


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

mephisto said:


> blues brothers


Very nice collection!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

stamonkey said:


> Wrist shot from the labor and delivery room.


Wow congratulations many blessings to you and your family!


----------



## Aquaracer1 (Jul 23, 2009)

stamonkey said:


> Wrist shot from the labor and delivery room.


Now that is a proper incoming 😂

CONGRATS!


----------



## zetaplus93 (Jul 22, 2013)

mephisto said:


> blues brothers


Very nice blue collection!

Does the Fairwind wear anything like the blue Tudor snowflake?

Alway wish Tudor would release a modern blue BB58 with square indices (or a 39mm Pelagos). Kind of feel like the Fairwind is the closest spiritual piece to it, so curious if anyone else is thinking the same thing.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

zetaplus93 said:


> Very nice blue collection!
> 
> Does the Fairwind wear anything like the blue Tudor snowflake?
> 
> Alway wish Tudor would release a modern blue BB58 with square indices (or a 39mm Pelagos). Kind of feel like the Fairwind is the closest spiritual piece to it, so curious if anyone else is thinking the same thing.


I too initially got a "kind-of-sort-of contemporary take on the Tudor snowflake" vibe from the Fairwind.

Enough so that I sold my NTH Vintage Blue Nacken and hopped in on the Fairwind preorder.

But . . .



guysmiles said:


> Finally arrived. The watch/bracelet is quite light, bracelet very comfy on my 6.5 wrist, clasp works wonderfully and size doesn't bother me on initial wear. Fits like a glove though with all the removable links taken out. Reflection from the indices is so bright. Beautiful.
> 
> A few more thoughts 24 hours later:
> 
> ...


. . . I fully concur with all of this.

For me, the Fairwind is a curious and intriguing offering. It's (the sapphire blue at least): blingy, dynamic, curiously shaped, long, and "sharp." It's dress diver-y, yet it's unlike any other such watch I've tried before.

I know some haven't agreed about the Fairwind having an 80s look, but there's just something "brand new marble 80s" about it for me in the metal.

So back to the Tudor snowflake musing: other than the square indices, and the color blue, I otherwise haven't "experienced" vintage Tudor snowflake with the Fairwind.

Instead, I've experienced more of an "if a vintage Tudor snowflake and a modern Rolex sub had a very angular baby."

I'll too be curious to hear meohisto compare the two. (Having both available for direct comparison = pretty sweet .)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guysmiles (Feb 16, 2012)

The single complaint I have after a few days' worth of wear is the gap between the clasp closure and the bracelet. The gap and the sharpness of the clasp end is quite noticeable and also the cause of a blanket rip tonight (see photos).

Minimizing the gap would solve the issue, though dulling the corner of the clasp would be an easier but less elegant solution (the latter which I may attempt) for future runs and the Universa.

Other than that, I am loving the modest size and weight of the watch - coming from a Seiko sbdc063, spb143 and Tudor Black Bay (non 58).


----------



## guysmiles (Feb 16, 2012)

Since I was asked, and I myself had previously asked ck2k01 for his opinion on the Fairwind vs the Seiko Spb143...here is my response.

The Fairwind easily wears smaller and thinner than the spb143.

The wide bezel of the spb gives the illusion of a watch with much more heft and presence than the Fairwind. The Blue Sapphire Fairwind is more elegant (and yet more whimsical), whereas the spb is more utility, no frills and masculine.

I enjoy both very much and feel the two are quite different and equally deserving of a spot in the collection/rotation.


----------



## Baramats (Dec 22, 2019)

One Watch Guy (@owgmarch) • Instagram photos and videos


710 Followers, 572 Following, 118 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from One Watch Guy (@owgmarch)




www.instagram.com





1st of March and the first day of the Swedish fight against Norway in which watch forum can raise the most money for charity. The sites Tidzonen and Klocksnack are challenging their members to wear only one watch during the entire month. My choice was easy as the Fairwind is a great everyday watch with its bidirectional bezel. And it is a strap monster as well.

Day one and we are going for a black and white (and grey) look.










I hope I will not get bored of this watch after 31 days in row.


----------



## SWilly67 (Nov 5, 2019)

I've had the Fairwind for a few weeks, and it's my first watch from Halios. The wait was worth it, all that needs to be written about the watch has been written.

What I can add is that I don't normally wear bracelets. I wore bracelets on watches from 1993 to 2018. It got to a point where I hated putting a watch on. I was stubborn and wouldn't swap out bracelet for strap. When I did, I didn't look back; leather and the like, rubber, nylon..you name it. I much preferred wearing watches this way and it rekindled my interest in watches. Bracelet fatigue? Who knows. Regardless when I ordered the Fairwind I fully expected to take the bracelet off immediately. When Jason sent out the email about shipping the watch head early with bracelet to come, I chose to wait - even though I _thought_ I would be swapping the bracelet out. When it arrived I adjusted to size and put it on. I am very impressed with the watch on bracelet, it's well balanced, well made and the micro adjustment system is a dream. As many have said, the watch bats out of it's league and I'm glad I picked one up.


----------



## h_zee13 (May 23, 2017)

Doesn't look bad on a waffle strap










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pfunk3 (Aug 1, 2012)

Got mine yesterday, made it to me in about 24 hours. I'm very impressed overall. The bracelet is among the best for my preference. It's solid but still slim and comfortable. The way it plays with light is awesome too.

fits my wrist well with 1 link left on each side. I may add one back in, we'll see.

lume is awesome as expected. This is an indoor day shot after being in direct sunlight for probably 30 seconds.


----------



## koiom (Dec 9, 2011)

Placed my order yesterday.
Bathyal blue with sapphire diver bezel.
I've been watching Halios releases since the Laguna, but this is the first time I've actually pulled the trigger
Gotta say I'm pretty excited about this arrival.
The dimensions on the Fairwind are as close to perfect, for my current preferences, as I could hope for.
.


----------



## TheJubs (Oct 10, 2016)

koiom said:


> Placed my order yesterday.
> Bathyal blue with sapphire diver bezel.
> I've been watching Halios releases since the Laguna, but this is the first time I've actually pulled the trigger
> Gotta say I'm pretty excited about this arrival.
> ...


How did you place your order yesterday? Was it through the website for a limited time, or did he send you a link via email? I emailed him a few weeks ago to get on a buy list, and he hasn't emailed me back yet.


----------



## FBach (Jul 23, 2020)

Post from 2018?

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

TheJubs said:


> How did you place your order yesterday? Was it through the website for a limited time, or did he send you a link via email? I emailed him a few weeks ago to get on a buy list, and he hasn't emailed me back yet.


I'd email again. He responded to my email a few weeks ago within 24 hours.


----------



## mephisto (Jun 8, 2007)

zetaplus93 said:


> Very nice blue collection!
> 
> Does the Fairwind wear anything like the blue Tudor snowflake?
> 
> Alway wish Tudor would release a modern blue BB58 with square indices (or a 39mm Pelagos). Kind of feel like the Fairwind is the closest spiritual piece to it, so curious if anyone else is thinking the same thing.


the snowflake is slightly bigger and has a more tooly vibe (beefier lugs, big vintage domed crystal and thicker bezel). the fairwind is more glittery and the "feel" leans more towards Royal Oak thank Tudor sub


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

uvalaw2005 said:


> View attachment 15748516


Looking great!  As always


----------



## koiom (Dec 9, 2011)

TheJubs said:


> How did you place your order yesterday? Was it through the website for a limited time, or did he send you a link via email? I emailed him a few weeks ago to get on a buy list, and he hasn't emailed me back yet.


Was sent a link via email.
Try dropping him another line.
I had to message twice.


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

uvalaw2005 said:


> View attachment 15752146
> 
> 
> View attachment 15752147


One of the best pics I've seen of the blue


----------



## Pfunk3 (Aug 1, 2012)

uvalaw2005 said:


> View attachment 15752146
> 
> 
> View attachment 15752147


definitely the closest to an average representation of the color. It's not as bold as I thought it might be, which is fine by me

after 5 days on the wrist it's around 8 seconds fast. Total. Really impressed at how well it's running.

still in the honeymoon phase but it suits me better than my Seaforth did. Seaforth definitely felt bigger and the bracelet is just so great on this.

nothing wrong with the Seaforth though...I still want to locate a pastel blue one some day


----------



## 76.ultra (Dec 31, 2017)

I wonder what other colours are in the works for the Fairwind. Any infos on that?


----------



## scotthp49 (Jun 29, 2020)

Anyone have any suggestions for a non-tropic-style rubber strap that would look good with the blue dial Fairwind? I was thinking about getting a rubber strap for the summer and discovered tonight that my wife has a complete and utter revulsion of tropic straps (lol)...


----------



## chris902 (Oct 5, 2020)

scotthp49 said:


> Anyone have any suggestions for a non-tropic-style rubber strap that would look good with the blue dial Fairwind? I was thinking about getting a rubber strap for the summer and discovered tonight that my wife has a complete and utter revulsion of tropic straps (lol)...


This waffle strap looks pretty good to me:








Halios Fairwind


Finally arrived. The watch/bracelet is quite light, bracelet very comfy on my 6.5 wrist, clasp works wonderfully and size doesn't bother me on initial wear. Fits like a glove though with all the removable links taken out. Reflection from the indices is so bright. Beautiful. A few more thoughts...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## dlnwatchman (Jul 31, 2019)

Any information on the upcoming Seaforth?


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

dlnwatchman said:


> Any information on the upcoming Seaforth?


he hinted on IG of a Titanium version


----------



## 92gli (Nov 18, 2011)

92gli said:


> I hope I'm online and close to the credit card when he opens ordering for the Universea. I'm still trying to scratch my itch for something with a fixed bezel and no date. Slate gray is right up my alley.


Almost a year later and I'm still ready to piss off the wife with the charge on the card. Will my number be pulled...? I bought a Lorier Falcon in the interim but the Universea has some advantages over it.


----------



## chris902 (Oct 5, 2020)

valuewatchguy said:


> he hinted on IG of a Titanium version


Yeah and he also has some high accuracy quartz movements he has been talking about using for the last year. Not sure if they'd be used for the same watch, though. (It would be cool to see him make a thin, ultralight titanium quartz watch but that would likely be a very different model from a Seaforth)


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

chris902 said:


> Yeah and he also has some high accuracy quartz movements he has been talking about using for the last year. Not sure if they'd be used for the same watch, though. (It would be cool to see him make a thin, ultralight titanium quartz watch but that would likely be a very different model from a Seaforth)


judging from other watches....I doubt the Titanium makes a huge difference in weight. Seaforth isnt really a beast to begin with. The temp regulating effecs of Ti wouldf be nice though!


----------



## SKYWATCH007 (Oct 2, 2020)

chris902 said:


> Yeah and he also has some high accuracy quartz movements he has been talking about using for the last year. Not sure if they'd be used for the same watch, though. (It would be cool to see him make a thin, ultralight titanium quartz watch but that would likely be a very different model from a Seaforth)


Oh man, imagine a sub 10mm SF titanium quartz.....drool!!


----------



## websturr (Jan 9, 2021)

I might just be one of the last ones to receive them.


----------



## KingKF1221 (Mar 6, 2020)

mephisto said:


>


what an amazing shot, makes me want to pick up the blue version as well


----------



## KingKF1221 (Mar 6, 2020)

ck2k01 said:


> FYI today on IG:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


can someone jog my memory? Was the Universa always a bezel-less design? I thought it was going to be like the FW with a turning bezel, but a different dial and hand-wind movement.


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

KingKF1221 said:


> can someone jog my memory? Was the Universa always a bezel-less design?.


Yes


----------



## Pogo247 (May 11, 2020)

websturr said:


> View attachment 15760672
> 
> I might just be one of the last ones to receive them.
> View attachment 15760695
> View attachment 15760710


When did you order just out of interest? I ordered a bathyl blue about 10 days ago so just waiting for them to confirm when they're going to ship it

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## websturr (Jan 9, 2021)

Pogo247 said:


> When did you order just out of interest? I ordered a bathyl blue about 10 days ago so just waiting for them to confirm when they're going to ship it
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


February 10

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Baramats (Dec 22, 2019)

Love my grey timing device, steady pace of +3.5 spd. Friday!


----------



## TheSeikoGuy (Jul 13, 2020)




----------



## KingKF1221 (Mar 6, 2020)

Fairwind Friday. The more I wear this watch, the more I love it. So many little details that Jason is getting right. The perfectly leveled hands for one shows the quality and details he cares about.


----------



## KingKF1221 (Mar 6, 2020)




----------



## KingKF1221 (Mar 6, 2020)

a bit of a FF vibe?


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

KingKF1221 said:


> can someone jog my memory? Was the Universa always a bezel-less design? I thought it was going to be like the FW with a turning bezel, but a different dial and hand-wind movement.


yes always bezel-less. Always a 12-3-6-9 layout too.


----------



## mistertran510 (Nov 7, 2019)

KingKF1221 said:


> Fairwind Friday. The more I wear this watch, the more I love it. So many little details that Jason is getting right. The perfectly leveled hands for one shows the quality and details he cares about.


I also enjoy the hands, especially through the sapphire distortion.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

mistertran510 said:


> I also enjoy the hands, especially through the sapphire distortion.
> View attachment 15762782


Is the center flat section of the hands slightly recessed?


----------



## KingKF1221 (Mar 6, 2020)

boatswain said:


> Is the center flat section of the hands slightly recessed?


Yes, it's slightly recessed with brushed finish. Talking about the details right?


----------



## KingKF1221 (Mar 6, 2020)

mistertran510 said:


> I also enjoy the hands, especially through the sapphire distortion.
> View attachment 15762782


Amazing photos and great lighting, which camera did you use?


----------



## mistertran510 (Nov 7, 2019)

KingKF1221 said:


> Amazing photos and great lighting, which camera did you use?


Pixel 2 during sunset, which diffuses the lighting. That's it. Edit: I'm afraid of falling down another rabbit hole that is photography if I start buying camera equipment


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)




----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

Blue today.


----------



## koiom (Dec 9, 2011)

Just got my notification from DHL that my blue Fairwind is on the way
ETA 25th March 😁


----------



## Pogo247 (May 11, 2020)

koiom said:


> Just got my notification from DHL that my blue Fairwind is on the way
> ETA 25th March


When did you order just out of interest? Placed my order on 3rd March but not heard anything as yet

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## koiom (Dec 9, 2011)

Pogo247 said:


> When did you order just out of interest? Placed my order on 3rd March but not heard anything as yet


I ordered 2nd March so I imagine you should get shipping notification any time now


----------



## Baramats (Dec 22, 2019)




----------



## KingKF1221 (Mar 6, 2020)

NS1 said:


> View attachment 15770261


WOw that is a great strap for the FW, may I ask what is it? love that weave.


----------



## KingKF1221 (Mar 6, 2020)

mistertran510 said:


> Pixel 2 during sunset, which diffuses the lighting. That's it. Edit: I'm afraid of falling down another rabbit hole that is photography if I start buying camera equipment


Thank you!
Lighting is so important!! I have recently learned why many photographers like to defuse strong light with filters. They really bring out the essence of the object by 10 folds.

I think photography/knife/watch are the three things that we all enjoy.


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

KingKF1221 said:


> WOw that is a great strap for the FW, may I ask what is it? love that weave.


Thanks! It's a Crown and Buckle chevron strap (Forest).


----------



## KingKF1221 (Mar 6, 2020)

NS1 said:


> Thanks! It's a Crown and Buckle chevron strap (Forest).


Thank you! Do you have more pictures of the strap from the underside? thinking about pulling the trigger


----------



## Pogo247 (May 11, 2020)

koiom said:


> I ordered 2nd March so I imagine you should get shipping notification any time now


Got mine through now, delivery due on 23rd! My Traska Commuter only arrived yesterday as well, going to have to think about how to explain this to the wife....

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## Pfunk3 (Aug 1, 2012)

NS1 said:


> Thanks! It's a Crown and Buckle chevron strap (Forest).


The Chevron is my go to for anytime I want something like a NATO. I have an extra "night" one for when I want a change from the bracelet. The black/navy works well with almost every watch

I also have forest on a different watch. I knew it would go well with the grey but I have the blue fairwind


----------



## koiom (Dec 9, 2011)

Gotta love DHL.
Original ETA for my order was 3/25
It arrived today.
The hype is real.
I love this watch!
Quick and dirty after sizing that brilliant bracelet


----------



## Pogo247 (May 11, 2020)

Mine arrived today as well. Man, what a great piece. Love the size of it, the angles, the clasp, the dial, the finishing and the light show off the bracelet is something else. Can't stop looking it at!

TBH, I was totally ambivalent about it when it first got announced but after seeing the average bros video some months back, I've been pondering it ever since. So glad I bit the bullet and my initial impressions are that I prefer it to my Seaforth...









Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

Great watch.


----------



## koiom (Dec 9, 2011)

Pogo247 said:


> Mine arrived today as well. Man, what a great piece. Love the size of it, the angles, the clasp, the dial, the finishing and the light show off the bracelet is something else. Can't stop looking it at!
> 
> TBH, I was totally ambivalent about it when it first got announced but after seeing the average bros video some months back, I've been pondering it ever since. So glad I bit the bullet and my initial impressions are that I prefer it to my Seaforth...


With the exception of owning a Seaforth, that pretty much mirrors my experience, including the Average Bros review.
I'm absolutely rapt with mine, and am wearing it the office today.
Such a great piece, and super comfortable on the wrist.
As an added bonus it ran at -1 sec across its first 24 hours too.


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

Gray today.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

NS1 said:


> Gray today.
> View attachment 15787640


Looks great on that gray nato.


----------



## kriiiss (Apr 9, 2016)

Anyone else have some play in their bezel? Mine does and it is annoying me.

*Bezel play**<<<<<<<<(CLICK HERE)*


----------



## Baramats (Dec 22, 2019)

kriiiss said:


> Anyone else have some play in their bezel? Mine does and it is annoying me.
> 
> *Bezel play**<<<<<<<<(CLICK HERE)*


Mine has the same, but I like it, feels like it should given the construction and function.


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

kriiiss said:


> Anyone else have some play in their bezel? Mine does and it is annoying me.
> 
> *Bezel play**<<<<<<<<(CLICK HERE)*


Its hard to tell from a video, but that looks pretty good to me. I've also noticed GMT bezels tend to have just a little more play than dive bezels in general, because they're bidirectional.


----------



## kriiiss (Apr 9, 2016)

Baramats said:


> Mine has the same, but I like it, feels like it should given the construction and function.





singularityseven said:


> Its hard to tell from a video, but that looks pretty good to me. I've also noticed GMT bezels to have just a little more play than dive bezels in general, because they're bidirectional.


Cool just checking since it is my first watch with a bi-directional bezel.

Thanks!


----------



## 76.ultra (Dec 31, 2017)

Mine has a little play too, but most bidirectional bezels I've handled were like that. Clasp is phenomenal though.....


----------



## 76.ultra (Dec 31, 2017)

o


----------



## Baramats (Dec 22, 2019)




----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

Vaccination day, woot










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kriiiss (Apr 9, 2016)

Lugs are a little longer than expected and probably my limit. Very happy to have it!


----------



## SKYWATCH007 (Oct 2, 2020)

kriiiss said:


> Lugs are a little longer than expected and probably my limit. Very happy to have it!
> View attachment 15794993


What size is your writs?


----------



## kriiiss (Apr 9, 2016)

SKYWATCH007 said:


> What size is your writs?


6.75"ish


----------



## SKYWATCH007 (Oct 2, 2020)

Damn, my 6.25" won't really work then will it...


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

SKYWATCH007 said:


> Damn, my 6.25" won't really work then will it...


I think you will be fine, you will know soon enough.

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## koiom (Dec 9, 2011)

Worth noting that a 6.25" wrist is right on the lower limit for being able to size the Fairwind bracelet


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

SKYWATCH007 said:


> Damn, my 6.25" won't really work then will it...


The Fairwind (on NATO) did not feel awkward at all on my 6.25" wrist. And it was a lot more comfortable (for me) on a regular two piece strap.


----------



## SKYWATCH007 (Oct 2, 2020)

singularityseven said:


> The Fairwind (on NATO) did not feel awkward at all on my 6.25" wrist. And it was a lot more comfortable (for me) on a regular two piece strap.


Wow , it looks like it fits your wrist better than in the other one with the 6.75 wrist..interesting ..Thanks!


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

SKYWATCH007 said:


> Wow , it looks like it fits your wrist better than in the other one with the 6.75 wrist..interesting ..Thanks!


There's better footage of it on my wrist here, roughly at the 3:53 mark!


----------



## genepi_waves (Oct 15, 2018)

Worn & Wound just posted a nice review of the Fairwind:









Owner's Review: The Halios Fairwind - Worn & Wound


We review the heavily anticipated Halios Fairwind, a watch that looks to build on the quickly forming legacy of Halios sport watches.




wornandwound.com


----------



## jimsauer (May 22, 2015)

cardinal_waves said:


> Worn & Wound just posted a nice review of the Fairwind:


Yes, but I think they missed the fact that the bracelet has the tool-less micro-adjust. Seems odd that they didn't mention it.

EDIT: Sorry, I see a quick mention of it... I expected them to make a bigger deal of it since I think it's such a great feature.


----------



## Gisae (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## websturr (Jan 9, 2021)

Fairwind vs Seaforth vs Universa


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

websturr said:


> Fairwind vs Seaforth vs Universa
> View attachment 15805587


Congrats! Did you pick yours up at Roldorf, or was yours one of the first few deliveries?


----------



## websturr (Jan 9, 2021)

singularityseven said:


> Congrats! Did you pick yours up at Roldorf, or was yours one of the first few deliveries?


Thanks! It was from Roldorf. How about yours?


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

websturr said:


> Thanks! It was from Roldorf. How about yours?


Great, congrats! Love your Halios collection.

Mine is on order, and should hopefully ship out in 2-3 weeks!


----------



## websturr (Jan 9, 2021)

singularityseven said:


> Great, congrats! Love your Halios collection.
> 
> Mine is on order, and should hopefully ship out in 2-3 weeks!


Hope you get yours soon as well.
I've been a long time Halios collector but have not been so active until now.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

websturr said:


> Hope you get yours soon as well.
> I've been a long time Halios collector but have not been so active until now.


That's a mighty fine collection. 

Thanks for sharing and it's great to see the difference between the 2 pastel blues.

So...

Do you have a favourite?


----------



## websturr (Jan 9, 2021)

boatswain said:


> That's a mighty fine collection.
> 
> Thanks for sharing and it's great to see the difference between the 2 pastel blues.
> 
> ...


favourite would be the two pastel blue seaforth siblings! ?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

websturr said:


> favourite would be the two pastel blue seaforth siblings!


Good call. 

I think that one looks especially good framed by the contrasting sapphire bezel to really let the dial pop. 

Enjoy!


----------



## guysmiles (Feb 16, 2012)

Had to add a link back on. Felt it was getting a bit tight in this warmer weather.

I still have hang ups on how sharp the edges of the clasp are, but the adjustable option is so good.

*







*


----------



## websturr (Jan 9, 2021)

Someone asked for a side by side shot with the Universa


----------



## inlieu (Dec 23, 2012)

I agree with what JLS36 said above. You'll be fine. I have a six inch wrist and I was pleasantly surprised to find that the bracelet can work on me. I would imagine you'd remove all but one link.



SKYWATCH007 said:


> Damn, my 6.25" won't really work then will it...


----------



## jcartw20 (May 7, 2016)




----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

websturr said:


> Someone asked for a side by side shot with the Universa
> View attachment 15809081


The Universa is interesting. I wasn't aware they were even out.

Reminds me of both Puck generations in that they are all somewhat cartoonish in features. In a good way of course.


----------



## Gisae (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Histrionics (Feb 5, 2021)

Any sense of timing for the next round of Fairwind releases?


----------



## emgee79 (Aug 11, 2015)

Histrionics said:


> Any sense of timing for the next round of Fairwind releases?


I would love to know, too.

For the time being, I am just trying to remain patient (and by remaining patient I mean obsessively checking my email and compulsively refreshing the Fairwind page on Halios's website).


----------



## yadel (Jan 26, 2021)




----------



## yadel (Jan 26, 2021)

View attachment 15816823


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

Histrionics said:


> Any sense of timing for the next round of Fairwind releases?


I'm hoping sometime over the next few days, towards the end of the 3-week Universa cycle.


----------



## emgee79 (Aug 11, 2015)

This might seem like an odd question, but does anyone have an idea of what time of day Jason tends to open up ordering?


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Any more pics of the Grey Dial with Steel 12 Hour Bezel that owners want to share? I'm likely to sell a Universa and pick this FW model up but wanted to see more pics.


----------



## Histrionics (Feb 5, 2021)

The previously removed bezel options for the grey Fairwind appear to be back on the website, for what its worth.


----------



## Pfunk3 (Aug 1, 2012)

The blue is so wonderful. And yet, I'm not sure I'm a bracelet guy anymore. I may move on it as I have too many hobbies and not enough $$$

that said, this is my favorite new micro in years. I liked the Seaforth...I think Jason did even better with these


----------



## inlieu (Dec 23, 2012)

valuewatchguy said:


> Any more pics of the Grey Dial with Steel 12 Hour Bezel that owners want to share? I'm likely to sell a Universa and pick this FW model up but wanted to see more pics.


That was a pre-production option that didn't come to fruition, but it can be seen earlier in this thread: Halios Fairwind


----------



## kriiiss (Apr 9, 2016)




----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

inlieu said:


> That was a pre-production option that didn't come to fruition, but it can be seen earlier in this thread: Halios Fairwind


aah okay, how about the Grey dial with steel diver bezel? I'll take some of those shots too!


----------



## Oreamnus (Apr 16, 2021)

The following was posted in the Universa thread and was stated as it was an update from Jason Lim.
*
"If your order number is #6465 and below, I am estimating that your Universa will ship during the week of April 19th.

If your order number is #6466 and above, I am estimating that your Universa will ship during the week of April 26th"*

So I'm assuming that Fairwinds orders won't open prior to the beginning of May?


----------



## Baramats (Dec 22, 2019)

Fairwind is still my favourite of my Halios watches. The Seaforth and Universa are great wathes but this one is the best toolwatch in my everyday life. I must say that the bidirectional bezel is much more useful than a dive bezel, as I am not a diver


----------



## guysmiles (Feb 16, 2012)

Cloudy and blue here in NYC


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

I hope Jason opens up orders for the Fairwind soon. These shots of the bathyl blue FW are making me jealous!


----------



## emgee79 (Aug 11, 2015)

I hate to come off as salty but I have to admit I am kind of fed up with this whole process. I just want to buy the dang watch! And I can't, which is annoying. It kind of reminds me of the soup **** from Seinfeld (not that Jason is a nasty guy or anything) in the sense that if you appreciate his stuff you kind of have to jump through hoops to get it. I feel like giving you my money should be enough.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

emgee79 said:


> I hate to come off as salty but I have to admit I am kind of fed up with this whole process. I just want to buy the dang watch! And I can't, which is annoying. It kind of reminds me of the soup **** from Seinfeld (not that Jason is a nasty guy or anything) in the sense that if you appreciate his stuff you kind of have to jump through hoops to get it. I feel like giving you my money should be enough.


Not being a smart-a$$ here but have you considered some of the big brands that have inventory in stock an ready to purchase? Seiko, Mido, Longines, Tudor, Omega...most models are readily available. microbrands and Pre-orders might not be your thing....they are not mine. I havent done a pre-order in years.....except for Halios.


----------



## emgee79 (Aug 11, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> Not being a smart-a$$ here but have you considered some of the big brands that have inventory in stock an ready to purchase? Seiko, Mido, Longines, Tudor, Omega...most models are readily available. microbrands and Pre-orders might not be your thing....they are not mine. I havent done a pre-order in years.....except for Halios.


Indeed I have. Halios does have a nice little niche which is why I was hoping to get one. But I have pretty much moved on at this point. I will just have be content to admire them from a distance.


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

emgee79 said:


> Indeed I have. Halios does have a nice little niche which is why I was hoping to get one. But I have pretty much moved on at this point. I will just have be content to admire them from a distance.


Jason does make you work for it, unintentionally of course. But so does Smiths/Precista, MKII, Synchron,. I think its us WIS that has created this demand


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

emgee79 said:


> I hate to come off as salty but I have to admit I am kind of fed up with this whole process. I just want to buy the dang watch! And I can't, which is annoying. It kind of reminds me of the soup **** from Seinfeld (not that Jason is a nasty guy or anything) in the sense that if you appreciate his stuff you kind of have to jump through hoops to get it. I feel like giving you my money should be enough.


There are plenty of Fairwinds coming up on the secondary market at reasonable prices ($25-50 below retail) - it's not really impossible to get one, so they don't necessarily need to be admired from a distance. You can also just continue to wait, as there will be more. This is the price we pay to enjoy a product from a very small brand catering to a rather large community of enthusiasts.

The good news is Halios isn't the only amazing micro-brand, and from my own personal experience, I would suggest Christopher Ward and Formex as good alternatives that can easily compete with build quality, finishing and attention to detail. Christopher Ward can be purchased at similar prices, and Formex at a slightly higher price point. But I suppose that is quite literally the price you need to pay to work with brands that can afford to have larger inventories.


----------



## SKYWATCH007 (Oct 2, 2020)

singularityseven said:


> There are plenty of Fairwinds coming up on the secondary market at reasonable prices ($25-50 below retail) - it's not really impossible to get one, so they don't necessarily need to be admired from a distance. You can also just continue to wait, as there will be more. This is the price we pay to enjoy a product from a very small brand catering to a rather large community of enthusiasts.
> 
> The good news is Halios isn't the only amazing micro-brand, and from my own personal experience, I would suggest Christopher Ward and Formex as good alternatives that can easily compete with build quality, finishing and attention to detail. Christopher Ward can be purchased at similar prices, and Formex at a slightly higher price point. But I suppose that is quite literally the price you need to pay to work with brands that can afford to have larger inventories.


Good point! What is your opinion on people purchasing multiple pieces? I think Jason should allow one per person (at least the first round). I've asked @valuewatchguy how he got more than 1 Uni, but ignored my question.


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

SKYWATCH007 said:


> Good point! What is your opinion on people purchasing multiple pieces? I think Jason should allow one per person (at least the first round). I've asked @valuewatchguy how he got more than 1 Uni, but ignored my question.


I don't think my opinion is important, but if I were forced to give it anway - I think following MING's latest strategy seems fair - a maximum of one of each color. As someone who owns 3 Seaforths, it wouldn't be smart if I took a different stance  This is online retail, so it's hard to know what a watch is going to look like until you have it in your hands. And if someone wants to get a few colors to see what sticks, I don't see why not. I was planning on picking up the pastel blue and the bathyl blue, but decided I would save that money towards a Fairwind instead. And thankfully the pastel blue turned out great.


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

SKYWATCH007 said:


> Good point! What is your opinion on people purchasing multiple pieces? I think Jason should allow one per person (at least the first round). I've asked @valuewatchguy how he got more than 1 Uni, but ignored my question.


I would ignore too lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

SKYWATCH007 said:


> Good point! What is your opinion on people purchasing multiple pieces? I think Jason should allow one per person (at least the first round). I've asked @valuewatchguy how he got more than 1 Uni, but ignored my question.


Have you considered asking a friend who doesn't want a Halios to order at the same time as you and just pay him for the other watch?


----------



## chris902 (Oct 5, 2020)

SKYWATCH007 said:


> Good point! What is your opinion on people purchasing multiple pieces? I think Jason should allow one per person (at least the first round). I've asked @valuewatchguy how he got more than 1 Uni, but ignored my question.


Man, you've been publicly tormenting yourself over the decision to buy one watch from Halios (and haven't!) since the fall. Why do you need to worry yourself about whether or not you're allowed to buy two?


----------



## one onety-one (Jul 20, 2020)

chris902 said:


> Man, you've been publicly tormenting yourself over the decision to buy one watch from Halios (and haven't!) since the fall. Why do you need to worry yourself about whether or not you're allowed to buy two?


😄 Well, it is a Halios - so nothing can be simple and easy.


----------



## SKYWATCH007 (Oct 2, 2020)

chris902 said:


> Man, you've been publicly tormenting yourself over the decision to buy one watch from Halios (and haven't!) since the fall. Why do you need to worry yourself about whether or not you're allowed to buy two?


Ya you're right! I finally realized it's just a watch...or is it


----------



## websturr (Jan 9, 2021)

singularityseven said:


> I don't think my opinion is important, but if I were forced to give it anway - I think following MING's latest strategy seems fair - a maximum of one of each color. As someone who owns 3 Seaforths, it wouldn't be smart if I took a different stance  This is online retail, so it's hard to know what a watch is going to look like until you have it in your hands. And if someone wants to get a few colors to see what sticks, I don't see why not. I was planning on picking up the pastel blue and the bathyl blue, but decided I would save that money towards a Fairwind instead. And thankfully the pastel blue turned out great.


I also own three Seaforth models, actually four.
First three were purchased in 2018 via pre-order which was a six months wait. I was planning on ordering two only but ended up with a third since it was very hard to cross one off from my list. My fourth Seaforth I purchased from eBay this year.

For the Fairwind, I had missed my chance one the grey sapphire bezel version so again, I had to purchase one from eBay. Although I did manage to order one grey with steel diver and a blue sapphire version waiting one whole month from order to delivery directly from Halios.

For the Universa, both time slots, I had extra steps for the payment to go through and by the time it tried to process the payment the were none left available in my cart.

Nonetheless I had to pay extra to get my Pastel Universa during an in person only transaction, since Roldorf enforces there own prices and extra warranty policy.

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

anyone with a Universa or Fairwind try a Uncle Seiko strap that he made for the Speedmasters?


----------



## jcartw20 (May 7, 2016)

Does anyone know if we will see the Fairwind offered in new colors in the future?


----------



## SKYWATCH007 (Oct 2, 2020)

jcartw20 said:


> Does anyone know if we will see the Fairwind offered in new colors in the future?


Would love to know as well!


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

reluctantsnowman said:


> Jason does make you work for it, unintentionally of course. But so does Smiths/Precista, MKII, Synchron,. I think its us WIS that has created this demand


Please let's not compare halios to the horror show that is mkii.

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## 92gli (Nov 18, 2011)

JLS36 said:


> Please let's not compare halios to the horror show that is mkii.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


People that ordered his last project lived through the birth of the smartphone, a global recession, 2 presidents, the fall of the soviet union, the invention of television, 2 world wars, the industrial revolution, jazzercise, the frogurt craze, the Cosby show... I could go on, but, you get the point. 😂


----------



## guysmiles (Feb 16, 2012)

First time sans bracelet. Taking it off was quite the battle but I finally prevailed with nary a scratch.

I think I'm enjoying it more on this c&b chevron.


----------



## Dingo2017 (May 8, 2021)

singularityseven said:


> There are plenty of Fairwinds coming up on the secondary market at reasonable prices ($25-50 below retail) - it's not really impossible to get one, so they don't necessarily need to be admired from a distance. You can also just continue to wait, as there will be more. This is the price we pay to enjoy a product from a very small brand catering to a rather large community of enthusiasts.
> 
> The good news is Halios isn't the only amazing micro-brand, and from my own personal experience, I would suggest Christopher Ward and Formex as good alternatives that can easily compete with build quality, finishing and attention to detail. Christopher Ward can be purchased at similar prices, and Formex at a slightly higher price point. But I suppose that is quite literally the price you need to pay to work with brands that can afford to have larger inventories.


yup I ordered 3used ones this week, not gonna wait
As for some other brands like Christopher Ward,
Some of those watches are cool, but then the stupid name is printed across the dial and it puts me off


----------



## Dingo2017 (May 8, 2021)

jcartw20 said:


> Does anyone know if we will see the Fairwind offered in new colors in the future?


For the love of god, please give me yellow steel bezel


----------



## Dingo2017 (May 8, 2021)

Got my first Fairwind delivered yesterday love it


----------



## jjram3 (Feb 23, 2021)

Some pictures with another Haveston strap.
After some months this is by far my favorite watch (I still don't like the bracelet).


----------



## kriiiss (Apr 9, 2016)

Anyone with a grey diver bezel wanna trade for a 12-hour bezel?


----------



## Dingo2017 (May 8, 2021)

I wish Jason would communicate more about the status and when any new seaforth watches will be available


----------



## chris902 (Oct 5, 2020)

A month ago he said the next run of Seaforths would be available sometime around October ("around six months" from early April). Not sure he really needs to reiterate that every 5 weeks.


----------



## Dingo2017 (May 8, 2021)

chris902 said:


> A month ago he said the next run of Seaforths would be available sometime around October ("around six months" from early April). Not sure he really needs to reiterate that every 5 weeks.


Oh ok I don't know where to go to get that from Jason..,


----------



## chris902 (Oct 5, 2020)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CNLXljoHxH3/


----------



## Dingo2017 (May 8, 2021)

chris902 said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CNLXljoHxH3/


Thanks 😊


----------



## Gisae (Dec 30, 2012)

Different light, different shade of blue.


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)




----------



## jcartw20 (May 7, 2016)




----------



## guysmiles (Feb 16, 2012)

jcartw20 said:


> View attachment 15885399


Beautiful combo - is that a chevron? Looking to add a few more straps to the collection.


----------



## jcartw20 (May 7, 2016)

guysmiles said:


> Beautiful combo - is that a chevron? Looking to add a few more straps to the collection.


Thanks, it's a regular woven fabric nato from B&R bands. Haven't had any luck with getting chevron straps to fit my < 6.5" wrist.


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

@reluctantsnowman let me borrow his Fairwind for a few days. This is my second encounter with one (borrowed a slate grey from a friend in December). I'm definitely buying one of these when Jason opens up orders again.


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

singularityseven said:


> @reluctantsnowman let me borrow his Fairwind for a few days. This is my second encounter with one (borrowed a slate grey from a friend in December). I'm definitely buying one of these when Jason opens up orders again.


As you are aware, I have Seaforth Abyss, Fairwind Bathyal and Universa Pastel, all blues.. and yet, I miss my Seaforth Pastel.... Just for the history of it. One of the few people who snagged it in Series 2 four minutes blow out thing. I should have never sold it. I even forgot who i sold it to


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Dingo2017 said:


> Oh ok I don't know where to go to get that from Jason..,


Halios generally communicates in 5 formats

1. Instagram as mentioned above (Good info and pretty pics) 
2. Halios Watches website Journal tab (only periodic but usually good info)








JOURNAL







halioswatches.com




3. Email - Newsletter updates to people who signup through the website for interest on a watch (not too often until just before a release) 
4. Email - reply to your question/concern (unless you have a warranty issue, I wouldnt hold your breath for a qucik reply) 
5. Random info (hearsay) from people who have personal relationships or business connections with Jason (ie. Forasec)

On the "contact us" portion of his website he says "*You can also find the latest news and information on upcoming releases in the Journal or the HALIOS Instagram page. "*

So I would say other than following this thread doing what he suggests is your best bet on staying up to date.

_*Can we make this a sticky? ....since this question comes up about every 10 days*_


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)




----------



## kriiiss (Apr 9, 2016)




----------



## Dingo2017 (May 8, 2021)

man these watches are awesome


----------



## KingKF1221 (Mar 6, 2020)

NS1 said:


> View attachment 15884160


Looks matching on a trapic dial!! loving it!


----------



## KingKF1221 (Mar 6, 2020)

kriiiss said:


> View attachment 15895232


what a great shot!


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

One drawback to the reflectiveness of the Halios Fairwind bracelet: a decent sized scratch I put on one of the links proved pretty OCD unsightly.

So I invested in some Bergeon scratch brushes.

With some (forgot to picture ) blue masking tape (carefully aligned ) and a thin plastic straight edge (, found a use for the WatchGecko bracelet width-measuring thing they include with their packaging!), and relatively light pressure, single direction strokes matching the original brushing direction-it's close to good as new 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)




----------



## kriiiss (Apr 9, 2016)

ck2k01 said:


> One drawback to the reflectiveness of the Halios Fairwind bracelet: a decent sized scratch I put on one of the links proved pretty OCD unsightly.
> 
> So I invested in some Bergeon scratch brushes.
> 
> ...


Love seeing bathyal blue.....reminds me of 90s pokemon card art (the shading) whenever I see the bezel


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

kriiiss said:


> Love seeing bathyal blue.....reminds me of 90s pokemon card art (the shading) whenever I see the bezel
> [/ATTACH type="full" alt="15899423"]15899423[/ATTACH]


I can certainly see a "gotta catch 'em all" parallel between Pokémon cards and watch collecting 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

ck2k01 said:


> One drawback to the reflectiveness of the Halios Fairwind bracelet: a decent sized scratch I put on one of the links proved pretty OCD unsightly.
> 
> So I invested in some Bergeon scratch brushes.
> 
> ...


Darn that's fantastic.

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

JLS36 said:


> Darn that's fantastic.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


Thanks!

The scratch had been bugging me for a while. I was glad to finally get around to the re-brushing, and for it to have gone pretty well.

(It was the fine and shiny brushing on the Fairwind that had me a little nervous, but I think I was able to get it 90% back to where it was )

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

I just started a new video/photography series showcasing two watches under the same light that have some definitive common denominators. The first candidates are the Halios Fairwind (that I borrowed from the very generous @reluctantsnowman) and my own Visitor Duneshore Shallows. I figured this may be interesting to some here!


----------



## Histrionics (Feb 5, 2021)

Is the current belief that the timeline for the next Fairwind release is late June to early July (ish)? Haven't heard much lately.


----------



## chris902 (Oct 5, 2020)

Histrionics said:


> Is the current belief that the timeline for the next Fairwind release is late June to early July (ish)? Haven't heard much lately.


From the instagram (posted yesterday):
_SITREP: next Universa batch available on Huckberry around mid-June (will confirm once we have a date). I'll begin work on the next batch of Fairwinds around the end of next week (emails go out then). Forasec Uni folks - they're being built concurrently with all of the above, so thanks for your patience} _


----------



## Histrionics (Feb 5, 2021)

chris902 said:


> From the instagram (posted yesterday):
> _SITREP: next Universa batch available on Huckberry around mid-June (will confirm once we have a date). I'll begin work on the next batch of Fairwinds around the end of next week (emails go out then). Forasec Uni folks - they're being built concurrently with all of the above, so thanks for your patience} _


Awesome, thanks mate. I hadn't seen that.


----------



## LayeredTrout (Feb 27, 2020)

Joined the club. Wow the way the light bounces off this bracelet, pretty insane.

The clasp is certainly big/thick, but I think it actually compliments the sharp angles and more narrow taper of the bracelet well. It becomes more of a feature of the piece vs. some clasps that just seem large and don't fit the watch.


----------



## KingKF1221 (Mar 6, 2020)

ck2k01 said:


> One drawback to the reflectiveness of the Halios Fairwind bracelet: a decent sized scratch I put on one of the links proved pretty OCD unsightly.
> 
> So I invested in some Bergeon scratch brushes.
> 
> ...


This picture isn't really how the blue looks like to the naked eyes imo.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

KingKF1221 said:


> This picture isn't really how the blue looks like to the naked eyes imo.


Mm, ya, don't quote me on that shot. A case study in the risk of quickly over-editing an originally too dark snap to pass a few spare minutes in the car: you end up with a  Fairwind in hindsight 

Old shot to correct the record 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

ck2k01 said:


> Mm, ya, don't quote me on that shot. A case study in the risk of quickly over-editing an originally too dark snap to pass a few spare minutes in the car: you end up with a  Fairwind in hindsight
> 
> Old shot to correct the record
> 
> ...


Another shot from that day. Still over-edited, but not as badly 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KingKF1221 (Mar 6, 2020)

singularityseven said:


> I just started a new video/photography series showcasing two watches under the same light that have some definitive common denominators. The first candidates are the Halios Fairwind (that I borrowed from the very generous @reluctantsnowman) and my own Visitor Duneshore Shallows. I figured this may be interesting to some here!


wow great pictures! thank you for sharing!


----------



## one onety-one (Jul 20, 2020)

singularityseven said:


> I just started a new video/photography series showcasing two watches under the same light that have some definitive common denominators. The first candidates are the Halios Fairwind (that I borrowed from the very generous @reluctantsnowman) and my own Visitor Duneshore Shallows. I figured this may be interesting to some here!


Cool video, but rather than common denominators, I see the differences between the two almost jarring. One watch can be a template for pragmatic, almost stark engineering while the other is a flirtation with artistic and proportional perfection.


----------



## ksanksan (Dec 5, 2020)

one onety-one said:


> Cool video, but rather than common denominators, I see the differences between the two almost jarring. One watch can be a template for pragmatic, almost stark engineering while the other is a flirtation with artistic and proportional perfection.


I would be interested to hear more. Would you mind expanding on this?


----------



## yadel (Jan 26, 2021)

This watch keeps stealing wrist time , on top of my fav list.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

That looks great.

Makes me think the SS bezel is the top option 

For today anyway


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

I had @reluctantsnowman's Fairwind with me for a week, so I thought it would be fun to compare the Fairwind and Universa.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Fairwind/Halios getting continued HODINKEE love. That James Stacey friendship has gotta be good for business 









Our 6 Favorite Dive Watches For Under $1,000


Deep dives at a shallow price




www.hodinkee.com





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

ck2k01 said:


> Fairwind/Halios getting continued HODINKEE love. That James Stacey friendship has gotta be good for business
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agreed, unimatic has always interested me but, no bracelet and nh35 for their prices are too expensive.

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

JLS36 said:


> Agreed, unimatic has always interested me but, no bracelet and nh35 for their prices are too expensive.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


Ditto. I appreciate Unimatic's minimalist design sensibilities. Some of their models have undoubtedly had me looking. But while I certainly don't consider myself a movement snob, their pricing seems on the high end for it (and my general collecting comfort range). Their sizings have also tended to strike me as just a touch bulky in one way or another.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

Jody from JOMW reviewed a Fairwind here:





I don't completely agree with him with all his criticism, but that's ok. It's nice to see his take on this watch.


----------



## Dingo2017 (May 8, 2021)

I love these Fairwind watches, wish they had more color options too


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

Dingo2017 said:


> I love these Fairwind watches, wish they had more color options too


Definitely! I'm not opposed to more colors, but I don't think the existing ones are bad either. I love the bathyl blue.


----------



## Dingo2017 (May 8, 2021)

singularityseven said:


> Definitely! I'm not opposed to more colors, but I don't think the existing ones are bad either. I love the bathyl blue.


Yeah I got the blue one and I love it


----------



## Histrionics (Feb 5, 2021)

Yeah the colour comment stood out but for the most part I thought it was fair.


----------



## Histrionics (Feb 5, 2021)

I'm a wee bit concerned that his mentioning the fact that the Fairwind could be flipped for a profit on the secondary market is going to have an impact on this upcoming release.


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

Histrionics said:


> I'm a wee bit concerned that his mentioning the fact that the Fairwind could be flipped for a profit on the secondary market is going to have an impact on this upcoming release.


Yep that was a bit worrisome. And also not entirely true, since almost all the Fairwinds that have popped up for sale in the last 3-4 months have been exactly at retail or $25 more (to cover the seller's shipping costs I suspect). I wish this video came out after I got my Fairwind 😂


----------



## TheSeikoGuy (Jul 13, 2020)

Been a while since I wore this


----------



## yadel (Jan 26, 2021)

To be honest so called "criticism" of 'Oh Halios is not available as desired " is getting really old and more annoying to me than the availability issue ( 🖐MING ).

They are not available on command cause well .....they are very popular!!!. Halios is not a big corporation with large production capacity hence the name 'Micro Brand". And yes for $775 you are getting a watch which could be easily for sale over $1000 and more .Could that be the reason they are popular and selling out instantly every time not because of "hype" ?!

Same thing goes for Rolex , Rolex is not limiting their production as some uninformed think, nor they are very "popular" just because of hype. Their products are good. You can't successfully "hype" something for years if it doesn't deserve that "hype". And if it deserves it then that product is popular and selling out because it is checking all or most of the boxes that market demands.


----------



## Dingo2017 (May 8, 2021)

I’m willing to pay for things I like, even if others think it’s nuts


----------



## one onety-one (Jul 20, 2020)

yadel said:


> To be honest so called "criticism" of 'Oh Halios are not available as desired " is getting really old and more annoying to me than the availability issue ( 🖐MING ).
> 
> They are not available on command cause well .....they are very popular!!!. Halios is not a big corporation with large production capacity hence the name 'Micro Brand". And yes for $775 you are getting a watch which could be easily for sale over $1000 and more .Could that be the reason they are popular and sold out instantly every time not because of "hype" ?!


Perhaps love is blind. I mean, their watches are nice but...

The type of shortcomings that you are tired of hearing about are excused, endured or ignored to an extent not enjoyed by most (if any) brands at that price point. Production cycles measured in epochs, scarcity after assurances of increased production to meet demand, watches delivered in piecemeal (bezels and bracelets, anyone?)... Other micros seem to deal with the whole process better than Halios, otherwise you aren't going to hear much about them. Sure Zelos is well known for selling out of product quickly, but they are much more prolific in the amount, by way of variety, of watches available than Halios as well as more diversified in price points. Smith's is another brand, famous for selling their watches in 15 minute windows every month or two, but at least they are consistent. You really don't know what you're going to get with Halios - a new dial color pops up last minute - now you see it... now you don't.

I suppose the brand loyalty they enjoy is a testament to the quality and design of their product, but as the microbrand market only gets more competitive, I don't find as strong a case for their appeal.


----------



## 92gli (Nov 18, 2011)

one onety-one said:


> The type of shortcomings that you are tired of hearing about are excused, endured or ignored to an extent not enjoyed by most (if any) brands at that price point.


Because NO ONE at the price point is turning out watches with as many one-off components and high quality finishing. It's funny because he'd probably sell them same amount of watches at double the price, but the volume would likely remain the same. People would still complain. If he had much larger batches assembled in China but charged the same price, people would complain.


----------



## one onety-one (Jul 20, 2020)

92gli said:


> Because NO ONE at the price point is turning out watches with as many one-off components and high quality finishing. It's funny because he'd probably sell them same amount of watches at double the price, but the volume would likely remain the same. People would still complain. If he had much larger batches assembled in China but charged the same price, people would complain.


Just off the top of my head, Visitor, Nodus, Zelos are companies which use as many one-off components as Halios.


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

one onety-one said:


> Just off the top of my head, Visitor, Nodus, Zelos are companies which use as many one-off components as Halios.


I don't have a horse in this race, but have to say that I have both Nodus and Halios and there's no way Nodus is in Halios' ballpark when it comes to design, quality and value. And, from what I've read and seen of Zelos, I suspect the same is true there as well. No clue about Visitor.


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

one onety-one said:


> Just off the top of my head, Visitor, Nodus, Zelos are companies which use as many one-off components as Halios.


I've owned/reviewed watches from all three of those brands, and I still think Halios wins where value / finishing / attention to detail is concerned.

In my opinion, Christopher Ward is the only brand in this price range that does value/finishing better than Halios.


----------



## yadel (Jan 26, 2021)

I don't "fall in love" with the objects that I own or collect. That's why it doesn't ruffle my feathers if someone like or don't like certain brands of watches that I own or like.

I own two Zelos watches, also handled Nodus and saw a Visitor, They are no way in the same league with latest Halios watches.

No matter if a brand is "micro or major", they have absolutely no obligation to supply watches to everyone that demands them. They can choose to limit their production if they desire. These companies are not public servants or volunteers giving service in need,


----------



## one onety-one (Jul 20, 2020)

NS1 said:


> I don't have a horse in this race, but have to say that I have both Nodus and Halios and there's no way Nodus is in Halios' ballpark when it comes to design, quality and value. And, from what I've read and seen of Zelos, I suspect the same is true there as well. No clue about Visitor.


I have no horse in this race either. I mentioned three brands which use custom components exclusively, or nearly exclusively. Heck, I'll throw the Mitch Mason Chronicle in there as another watch of mostly custom components. It's great to see microbrands using custom parts, but Halios is hardly alone in that regard. As far as overall quality and detail quality, I just have to take the word of people who have actually handled a Halios. I've stated before, I'm sure it's a fine watch and strongly considered buying one, for a while. I consider the quality of the Zelos and Nodus watches I have seen to be on par or better than most comparable Citizen, Seiko and entry-level swiss brands and I'd expect the Halios to be even better, but I don't expect the difference to be drastic. I haven't handled a Visitor yet, either, but from an aesthetic point of view, I consider their designs to be head-and-shoulders above the other three microbrands mentioned.



yadel said:


> No matter if a brand is "micro or major", they have absolutely no obligation to supply watches to everyone that demands them. They can even choose to limit their production if they desire. These companies are not public servants or volunteers giving service in need,


Agree with this 100%. I'm just pointing out that other brands handle this aspect of the business much better.


----------



## 92gli (Nov 18, 2011)

one onety-one said:


> Just off the top of my head, Visitor, Nodus, Zelos are companies which use as many one-off components as Halios.


I don't mean to start a pissing match but in response I have to point out that what you think is "unique" really isn't in many cases. There are "9015 watch factories" and "NH35 watch factories", etc. When you look closely you can start to spot some of the components that are the same, but not the same. For instance, many of the watches that use a miyota 9015 are actually using the same case with minor differences (the visitor dunshore is most definitely the same case and crown as Nth subs with different finishes and the lugs narrowed. Traska is LITERALLY using the same case as Nth.). Most of those watches are using handsets from the same catalog. NH35 watches are a whole other subset of the genre, many of them are closer in architecture than people realize. My point is, I haven't come across any other watches in the sub 1k price range that have components that are substantially the same as my Halios (I only have one so I'm no expert!)


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

92gli said:


> I don't mean to start a pissing match but in response I have to point out that what you think is "unique" really isn't in many cases. There are "9015 watch factories" and "NH35 watch factories", etc. When you look closely you can start to spot some of the components that are the same, but not the same. For instance, many of the watches that use a miyota 9015 are actually using the same case with minor differences (the visitor dunshore is most definitely the same case and crown as Nth subs with different finishes and the lugs narrowed. Traska is LITERALLY using the same case as Nth.). Most of those watches are using handsets from the same catalog. NH35 watches are a whole other subset of the genre, many of them are closer in architecture than people realize. My point is, I haven't come across any other watches in the sub 1k price range that have components that are substantially the same as my Halios (I only have one so I'm no expert!)


Wait...what?

None of NTH's cases or crowns are shared with any other brands. Not Vistior. Not Traska. Neither of those brands is working with the same OEM that NTH is.

Other than movements, the only components NTH gets from a catalog would be handsets (and not all of them), and generic parts like gaskets.

Other than movements, handsets and generic parts like gaskets, every single component in an NTH watch is produced for us, specifically, according to our design, and not shared with any other brands.

I've actually tried to get our OEM to make a component for us the way they made it for another brand (twice), and they wouldn't do it.

EDIT - I'm just re-reading, trying to keep my head from exploding.

The Visitor Duneshore??? NTH has never made anything even remotely resembling that watch.

Traska? Which model? The Freediver? It has different dimensions than the NTH Subs, the model I'm assuming supposedly uses the same case. The profiles are completely different.


----------



## TheSeikoGuy (Jul 13, 2020)

Wore this again today, such a nice watch. Thinking of putting the bracelet back on but I love this strap combo too ?


----------



## Histrionics (Feb 5, 2021)

TheSeikoGuy said:


> Wore this again today, such a nice watch. Thinking of putting the bracelet back on but I love this strap combo too 🤔
> 
> View attachment 15927852


I really like that combo.


----------



## one onety-one (Jul 20, 2020)

docvail said:


> Wait...what?
> 
> None of NTH's cases or crowns are shared with any other brands. Not Vistior. Not Traska. I know neither of those brands are working with the same OEM that NTH is.
> 
> ...


Thanks. I thought I was going crazy for a minute.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

one onety-one said:


> Thanks. I thought I was going crazy for a minute.


Yeah, uhm, okay, but...



one onety-one said:


> Perhaps love is blind. I mean, their watches are nice but...
> 
> The type of shortcomings that you are tired of hearing about are excused, endured or ignored to an extent not enjoyed by most (if any) brands at that price point. Production cycles measured in epochs, scarcity after assurances of increased production to meet demand, watches delivered in piecemeal (bezels and bracelets, anyone?)... Other micros seem to deal with the whole process better than Halios, otherwise you aren't going to hear much about them. Sure Zelos is well known for selling out of product quickly, but they are much more prolific in the amount, by way of variety, of watches available than Halios as well as more diversified in price points. Smith's is another brand, famous for selling their watches in 15 minute windows every month or two, but at least they are consistent. You really don't know what you're going to get with Halios - a new dial color pops up last minute - now you see it... now you don't.
> 
> I suppose the brand loyalty they enjoy is a testament to the quality and design of their product, but as the microbrand market only gets more competitive, I don't find as strong a case for their appeal.


Look, I don't really want to be here, but I got sucked in because my brand, NTH was mentioned, in a way that I felt needed to be clarified. I certainly am NOT asking you to explain what shortcomings you're talking about.

Maybe I missed something, but the post you quoted related to complaints about Halios availability. I didn't see any mention of any other "shortcomings".

I can't claim to know Jason from Halios well, but I've met him a bunch of times, hung out with him a few times, and had the opportunity to talk shop with him. At least as of 4-5 years ago, I knew what OEM he was working with, and a bit about his process, which I believe hasn't changed much.

People can say what they want about how he runs his business. But I can't imagine anyone has any complaints about the quality of his product, certainly not at the price for which the product sells. Jason is beyond obsessed with getting everything just the way he wants it, and ensuring quality.

The product is outstanding, and fairly priced, IMO. If anything, I think it could be priced somewhat higher, an opinion bolstered by the facts that Halios always seems to be sold out, and often sells for more on the secondary market.

Halios is a one-man-show. Unlike many other brands (mine included), Jason doesn't appear to be interested in growing the business by hiring employees and ramping up production to the point where he'd need more hands on deck. As a result, his capacity to make, sell, and deliver watches is constrained by the number of hours he can work in a day.

If I were him, I'd raise prices to the point people stopped complaining that Halios is always sold out, but Jason apparently doesn't want to. More power to him for keeping prices lower than what he could charge. Maybe the complaints about the lack of availability would be replaced by complaints about the pricing (something with which I have firsthand experience).

Unlike the previous iterations of the Seaforth pre-order, wherein the production numbers were already locked in (and very low), my understanding is that the Fairwind pre-order was open, with more-or-less unlimited numbers available, up until the time he ordered production to start.

If the number of pieces he ordered to be produced has since sold out, good for him. He really can't do much about it, and I can't understand why very many people would have much reason to complain. Anyone who wanted a Fairwind had a pretty fair opportunity to order one, no?


----------



## one onety-one (Jul 20, 2020)

docvail said:


> Yeah, uhm, okay, but...
> 
> Look, I don't really want to be here, but I got sucked in because my brand, NTH was mentioned, in a way that I felt needed to be clarified. I certainly am NOT asking you to explain what shortcomings you're talking about.
> 
> ...


Whoa! I've quoted several posts in this discussion, but the most recent ones - the ones where your company was mentioned (but NEVER mentioned by me) - spoke of brands using components unique to their watches. That's it. You raked back an earlier quote of mine, mentioning what I think are shortcomings of the Halios buying experience. If you want to give your 2 cents about Jason and Halios, go for it - but don't imply that I forced your hand. And since you brought it up, yes, you did miss something regarding the perceived shortcomings of Halios. It wasn't about the quality of the watch, at all. It wasn't solely about (lack of) availability either. I'm not going to rehash the details, but I'll just say that I've followed the development of the Fairwind and Universa for two years and my opinion is that the process was less than what I'd expect, professionally, and regrettably turned me off from buying a Universa.


----------



## afbob (Aug 25, 2015)

docvail said:


> Yeah, uhm, okay, but...
> 
> Look, I don't really want to be here, but I got sucked in because my brand, NTH was mentioned, in a way that I felt needed to be clarified. I certainly am NOT asking you to explain what shortcomings you're talking about.
> 
> ...


Thank you for giving your perspective from a producer standpoint. In mid-2019 I signed up on the Halios website under the Fairwind to get updates on it's development and when ordering would open up. In May 2020 I received a notification on the date that ordering would open up. It stayed open for WEEKS. So you are correct, there was a lot of opportunity to order one. It was a long process (impacted immensely by Covid-19) but for me it was worth the wait. Being a one man show, Jason cannot afford to have a lot of unsold stock or to carry a lot of inventory. He just wouldn't have the capital reserves I think. But I understand the frustrations. Each of us has to make the individual choice on if it is worth it or not.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

one onety-one said:


> Whoa! I've quoted several posts in this discussion, but the most recent ones - the ones where your company was mentioned (but NEVER mentioned by me) - spoke of brands using components unique to their watches. That's it. You raked back an earlier quote of mine, mentioning what I think are shortcomings of the Halios buying experience. If you want to give your 2 cents about Jason and Halios, go for it - but don't imply that I forced your hand. And since you brought it up, yes, you did miss something regarding the perceived shortcomings of Halios. It wasn't about the quality of the watch, at all. It wasn't solely about (lack of) availability either. I'm not going to rehash the details, but I'll just say that I've followed the development of the Fairwind and Universa for two years and my opinion is that the process was less than what I'd expect, professionally, and regrettably turned me off from buying a Universa.


Sorry mate, from the post mentioning NTH, I just back-tracked the conversation as far as the post of yours I quoted. Maybe I misunderstood your meaning.

This is a screen shot of your post I quoted, showing the post you quoted, which was about availability:










Which of course led to this:










And so on, and so forth.

Like I said, maybe I've misunderstood, but it seems like the string started with someone bringing up complaints regarding availability, leading to your mention of "shortcomings", which I assumed meant issues aside from availability, which may have been reading too much into it.

Perhaps the fact that I traced the discussion backwards, starting with the mention of NTH's parts had something to do with it.

My only point was that I don't know what sort of complaints anyone would have with Halios, aside from the limited availability, and the limited availability is understandable, I think, in context.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

So because docvail is a sponsor he can come in here, and rail road a thread with a wall of text with close to nothing to do with the fairwind? He clearly has issues with Halios. As his nth watch thread he mentions Jason and halios countless times, and seems to take shots at whom(attached photo)? With these types of condescending comments(attached screenshot).









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## chris902 (Oct 5, 2020)

While I think there were more challenges in the past and Jason is still not great at public communications regularly*, buying a Fairwind or a Universa was pretty straightforward and easy process this time around as long as you knew they existed prior to ordering opening up. Lots of time for people to pre-order the Fairwind well in advance (arguably too far in advance) and then when it actually opened up for regular purchase they were available for days before that batch sold out. Same with the Universa. Most people who seem frustrated about it are either people who only got interested after orders started shipping, photos started showing up online and the hype machine cranked up or people who took too long to make a decision after regular orders opened up. 

I dunno - I decided I wanted a Fairwind a few weeks before regular orders opened up, ordered in as soon as they did and got the model I wanted without any stress. Could have done the same with the Universa (and god knows I stared at that ordering screen for too long considering it) but didn't have the money to spend on a second watch at that price, let alone one that similar to the Fairwind. 

The narrower window for ordering, inconsistent public communications and potential delays are the price you pay for the absolutely unhinged attention to detail and fairly accessible pricing. I am okay with that, but I also get why some people aren't and fortunately there are plenty of options for people who prioritize things differently. 


* I do wish Jason would find a better way to communicate publicly, but his aversion to self promotion is kind of endearing even if it is frustrating. By all accounts he is super timely and on the ball with all communication related to servicing and which is the most important thing in my mind.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

I like Halios/Jason/Fairwind (and NTH/Doc and many other enthusiast brands) 

I've been geeking out on the forums for several years now, and learning the (admittedly sometimes slightly annoying) idiosyncrasies of each smaller brand that interests me has been part of the fun/"sport" of WIS-ing  Kinda materialist punk rock 

So basically, I have little to contribute besides,










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chris902 (Oct 5, 2020)

I think that's a good point - most microbrands have something weird about how they operate. Be that not posting enough, posting way too much, obsessions with specific design features, releasing too many models without iterating them enough, releasing too few models and not having enough variety, charging too much for what they provide, not charging enough for what they provide, or whatever else. Those idiosyncrasies are part of what make them and their watches interesting.


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

chris902 said:


> While I think there were more challenges in the past and Jason is still not great at public communications regularly*, buying a Fairwind or a Universa was pretty straightforward and easy process this time around as long as you knew they existed prior to ordering opening up. Lots of time for people to pre-order the Fairwind well in advance (arguably too far in advance) and then when it actually opened up for regular purchase they were available for days before that batch sold out. Same with the Universa. Most people who seem frustrated about it are either people who only got interested after orders started shipping, photos started showing up online and the hype machine cranked up or people who took too long to make a decision after regular orders opened up.
> 
> I dunno - I decided I wanted a Fairwind a few weeks before regular orders opened up, ordered in as soon as they did and got the model I wanted without any stress. Could have done the same with the Universa (and god knows I stared at that ordering screen for too long considering it) but didn't have the money to spend on a second watch at that price, let alone one that similar to the Fairwind.
> 
> ...


Agree with you on the Fairwind; disagree on the Universa, where 3 of the 4 colors sold out in 30 seconds and the grey dial sold out in under 30 minutes. Maybe it gets better when Jason is ready to sell another batch of Universas, but I'm not holding out hope.


----------



## zetaplus93 (Jul 22, 2013)

Love the Fairwind, hope Jason does a date version at some point.


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

docvail said:


> The Visitor Duneshore??? NTH has never made anything even remotely resembling that watch.


You are absolutely *wrong*. Just look at these two watches. They both have black dials.


----------



## one onety-one (Jul 20, 2020)

docvail said:


> Sorry mate, from the post mentioning NTH, I just back-tracked the conversation as far as the post of yours I quoted. Maybe I misunderstood your meaning.
> 
> This is a screen shot of your post I quoted, showing the post you quoted, which was about availability:
> 
> ...


I can't find your company's name being mentioned in either of those screenshots, so...

Don't obfuscate. We all know how internet forums work. The only time your company was brought up was when another member claimed one of your watch cases was the same as the Visitor Duneshore's. It had nothing to do with Halios' availability, shortcomings nor anything else specific to Halios.

I thanked you for clearing up the other member's false assertion that your watch shared a case with the Duneshore, and for some reason that triggered your bizarre *"Yeah, um, okay, but..." *response.

I really don't care whether you talk about Halios, or not, but don't claim you'd rather not, then use me as cover to go on and talk about them.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

one onety-one said:


> I can't find your company's name being mentioned in either of those screenshots, so...
> 
> Don't obfuscate. We all know how internet forums work. The only time your company was brought up was when another member claimed one of your watch cases was the same as the Visitor Duneshore's. It had nothing to do with Halios' availability, shortcomings nor anything else specific to Halios.
> 
> ...


Again, I apologize if I misunderstood your meaning in the post of yours that I quoted, or the discussion which followed from that post.

Like I said, I found the mention of NTH, then back-tracked that part of the discussion to its apparent source, which was a reply from someone else, but to that post of yours, the one which I quoted.

No, you didn't mention NTH, someone else did, but that was in response to a point you made, in which you mentioned "shortcomings".

Again, when I saw you mention "shortcomings", it was in your response to what seemed to be an unrelated point made by someone else, who was referencing complaints about availability. But before I saw that, I'd already seen the exchange you had regarding various brands' use of parts, with some debate about whether or not brands' parts were shared in some way. I hope you can understand and accept that in my position, I took your meaning (of "shortcomings") to be something ASIDE from the availability issue, related to quality and / or uniqueness.

Apparently I misunderstood. If you look at my previous response to you, you'll see I was quick to acknowledge that I may have misunderstood, and apologize for it if I did.

I don't think my response was bizarre, in context, having read the post you were originally responding to, the others' posts in response to you, and what I took away from all of it. That takeaway, although apparently a misunderstanding on my part, was an honest mistake, and still quite logical, I think - that there was some debate regarding Halios quality, as well as availability.

I honestly don't want to be here. I'd prefer it if my brand was left out of discussions of other brands, or at the very least, if it's brought up, nothing is said which is simply untrue, so that no one (including myself) has to correct the record.

I don't mind saying I think Halios makes a great product, which is a direct result of Jason's attention to all the little details, and that I think his pricing is very fair, if not a little low, in light of the apparently still limited availability. I also readily admit I can certainly understand why some folks would become frustrated by the limited availability of some micros, which appears to be the exact point you were making (the one which confused me, because of the use of "shortcomings").

Regarding that - I can think of 4-6 brands off the top of my head, with similarly limited availability, and similar complaints from the online crowd. In every case, it seems demand outstrips supply, but generally as a result of the brand's tendency to under-price the product.

There was a time, going back 2-3 years, when NTH had similar issues, and we saw similar complaints. We gradually increased prices, until we stabilized that supply vs. demand balance about as as well as any small brand can. But what we've found is that we still hear complaints about not producing more of some sold out models, AND we now hear complaints about our prices being "too high".

The point is - like it or not, Halios is a "special" brand in many ways, and I am 100% certain (because I've talked to Jason about it) that Jason is doing what he can to please as many customers as possible. He certainly isn't deliberately pissing people off, because it's fun or there's some business advantage in it.

I hope that all makes sense, and again, my apologies for the misunderstanding. I take full responsibility, and hope you believe I meant no offense.


----------



## one onety-one (Jul 20, 2020)

docvail said:


> Again, I apologize if I misunderstood your meaning in the post of yours that I quoted, or the discussion which followed from that post.
> 
> Like I said, I found the mention of NTH, then back-tracked that part of the discussion to its apparent source, which was a reply from someone else, but to that post of yours, the one which I quoted.
> 
> ...


 This can't be serious...


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

one onety-one said:


> This can't be serious...


It was 100% sincere. Feel free to PM me if you want to hash it out further. I'm open to hearing you out if something I've said doesn't seem legit.


----------



## one onety-one (Jul 20, 2020)

docvail said:


> It was 100% sincere. Feel free to PM me if you want to hash it out further. I'm open to hearing you out if something I've said doesn't seem legit.


I think you just have one of those minds that work different. No problem. Apology accepted.


----------



## Araziza (Apr 24, 2015)

zetaplus93 said:


> Love the Fairwind, hope Jason does a date version at some point.


AMEN!!! Lack of date is the only shortcoming of this watch IMO. And sadly, I'm finally ready to buy a halios when a new production run is coming (seaforth), and this run is going to be completely no date. I'll just have to hold out for the fairwind date version. I hope if/when it eventually comes it's still available in Bathyal blue.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shiny-Lights (Nov 16, 2018)

Araziza said:


> AMEN!!! Lack of date is the only shortcoming of this watch IMO. And sadly, I'm finally ready to buy a halios when a new production run is coming (seaforth), and this run is going to be completely no date. I'll just have to hold out for the fairwind date version. I hope if/when it eventually comes it's still available in Bathyal blue.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


so far all of Jason's future builds do not have date


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

92gli said:


> . For instance, many of the watches that use a miyota 9015 are actually using the same case with minor differences *(the visitor dunshore is most definitely the same case and crown as Nth subs with different finishes and the lugs narrowed.* Traska is LITERALLY using the same case as Nth.).


Wait?



















Even though the TRaska has similar lines its not the same either. 









This last one is the Black Bay....lots of watches have similar profiles but that doesnt mean all is equal


----------



## Shiny-Lights (Nov 16, 2018)

also didn't Jason posted in may that fair wind emails were going to go out next week? anyone got them yet?


----------



## Histrionics (Feb 5, 2021)

Shiny-Lights said:


> also didn't Jason posted in may that fair wind emails were going to go out next week? anyone got them yet?


Not yet


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

Shiny-Lights said:


> also didn't Jason posted in may that fair wind emails were going to go out next week? anyone got them yet?


----------



## winstoda (Jun 20, 2012)

valuewatchguy said:


> Wait?
> 
> View attachment 15932854
> 
> ...


Well, they all do tell time... So there's that similarity. Not sure that makes them literally the same. But that poster seems pretty convinced.

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## Histrionics (Feb 5, 2021)

Lets please not revive this debate.


----------



## 92gli (Nov 18, 2011)

Histrionics said:


> Lets please not revive this debate.





winstoda said:


> Well, they all do tell time... So there's that similarity. Not sure that makes them literally the same. But that poster seems pretty convinced.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


I meant the Vistor LINDEN. My bad. Nonetheless, I stand by my opinion that a lot of this stuff is based on common major parts with minor modifications, and that the number of factories pumping out microbrands is much smaller than some people would like us to believe.


----------



## one onety-one (Jul 20, 2020)

92gli said:


> I meant the Vistor LINDEN. My bad. Nonetheless, I stand by my opinion that a lot of this stuff is based on common major parts with minor modifications, and that the number of factories pumping out microbrands is much smaller than some people would like us to believe.


Straight bollocks, still. I don't know why nor where you are riding this horse.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

92gli said:


> I meant the Vistor LINDEN. My bad. Nonetheless, I stand by my opinion that a lot of this stuff is based on common major parts with minor modifications, and that the number of factories pumping out microbrands is much smaller than some people would like us to believe.


Linden doesnt work for your comparison either unfortunately. Next option? Vale Park Visitor?

Your point of limited factories doing all the work may actually be accurate. But that is vastly different than saying everyone is using the same case or crown or whatever. Unless you consider the block of 316L steel to be the common major part.

If you have proof of something you suggest it would be interesting to see but the examples you are clinging to as evidence don't hold much water even with the most cursory of analysis


----------



## SKYWATCH007 (Oct 2, 2020)

What's this Visitor watch that keeps getting posted in a Halios forum? It's one of the worst looking watches that I've ever seen. The name implies that it's not here to stay....


----------



## jcartw20 (May 7, 2016)




----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

SKYWATCH007 said:


> What's this Visitor watch that keeps getting posted in a Halios forum? It's one of the worst looking watches that I've ever seen. The name implies that it's not here to stay....


feel free to post a halios. It's nice


----------



## TheSeikoGuy (Jul 13, 2020)

I'm just here for halios, so here's another picture of my fairwind


----------



## yadel (Jan 26, 2021)




----------



## one onety-one (Jul 20, 2020)

SKYWATCH007 said:


> What's this Visitor watch that keeps getting posted in a Halios forum? It's one of the worst looking watches that I've ever seen. The name implies that it's not here to stay....


🤡

It's a watch that shares the same case as a Fairwind. They just thinned out the lugs a little bit.


----------



## tynian16 (Jun 20, 2012)

Quick question. I've been out of the watch game for 5 years or so but am being sucked back in. I used to love Halios and the Universa looks like something I need to own. Is this a watch that keeps being made at this point and I can wait for new ones to come out or should I be looking on the sales forum?

Thanks!


----------



## chris902 (Oct 5, 2020)

tynian16 said:


> Quick question. I've been out of the watch game for 5 years or so but am being sucked back in. I used to love Halios and the Universa looks like something I need to own. Is this a watch that keeps being made at this point and I can wait for new ones to come out or should I be looking on the sales forum?
> 
> Thanks!


It won't be made indefinitely but there will be one or more new batches of the existing colours and possibly different colour options in the future. They're being assembled in Vancouver in pretty limited batches with orders shipping out pretty close to when you actually place the order which means no wait after ordering but smaller batches at a time. The exact date of the next batch being available for order isn't totally clear (of course) but likely very soon (ie within the next few weeks).

You can sign up for email updates including an alert when ordering is possible on the website:








FAIRWIND


ORDERING DETAILS TECHNICAL DETAILS OTHER PRICING: TBA (please note all prices are in USD) SHIPPING: Canada: Free / USA: $25 / Everywhere else: $65 SERIES I NOW RETIRED. SERIES II SCHEDULED FOR LATE 2022 MATERIAL: 316L stainless steel FINISH: Brushed with polished lug chamfer DIAMETER: 39mm WATER...




halioswatches.com


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

chris902 said:


> It won't be made indefinitely but there will be one or more new batches of the existing colours and possibly different colour options in the future. They're being assembled in Vancouver in pretty limited batches with orders shipping out pretty close to when you actually place the order which means no wait after ordering but smaller batches at a time. The exact date of the next batch being available for order isn't totally clear (of course) but likely very soon (ie within the next few weeks).
> 
> You can sign up for email updates including an alert when ordering is possible on the website:
> 
> ...


I think he is using Huckberry for the next Fairwind drop ?


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

Christopher Ward and Halios are two of my favorite brands in the $1000 (and under) range, and I happened to have @reluctantsnowman's Halios Fairwind with me while I was reviewing the C63 Sealander GMT (on loan from CW), so I thought I'd do some side-by-side shots of the two watches. I figured some here might find this interesting too.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

singularityseven said:


> Christopher Ward and Halios are two of my favorite brands in the $1000 (and under) range, and I happened to have @reluctantsnowman's Halios Fairwind with me while I was reviewing the C63 Sealander GMT (on loan from CW), so I thought I'd do some side-by-side shots of the two watches. I figured some here might find this interesting too.


They look great I'm thinking about that ward gmt. Does it wear bigger than the universa? I love me universa but want watches a bit closer to 40mm

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

JLS36 said:


> They look great I'm thinking about that ward gmt. Does it wear bigger than the universa? I love me universa but want watches a bit closer to 40mm
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


To me it's universa with the bezel, so yes it does wear a little bigger

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

JLS36 said:


> They look great I'm thinking about that ward gmt. Does it wear bigger than the universa? I love me universa but want watches a bit closer to 40mm
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


I have a Universa, and the CW GMT definitely wears a bit larger in terms of diameter and thickness. The lug-to-lug on the CW feels more compact than the Universa, but I think if you get the GMT on bracelet you'll find it to be perfect.


----------



## Histrionics (Feb 5, 2021)

valuewatchguy said:


> I think he is using Huckberry for the next Fairwind drop ?


I thought that was just for the next Universa drop?

Actually as I type that, who knows...


----------



## scotthp49 (Jun 29, 2020)




----------



## KingKF1221 (Mar 6, 2020)

singularityseven said:


> Definitely! I'm not opposed to more colors, but I don't think the existing ones are bad either. I love the bathyl blue.


any leaks or news of possible new colors?


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

KingKF1221 said:


> any leaks or news of possible new colors?


Your guess is as good as mine!

On that note, has anyone heard anything regarding upcoming Fairwind orders?


----------



## Histrionics (Feb 5, 2021)

KingKF1221 said:


> any leaks or news of possible new colors?


I'm 110% sure its going to be hot pink.



singularityseven said:


> On that note, has anyone heard anything regarding upcoming Fairwind orders?


Nothing yet.


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

Histrionics said:


> Nothing yet.


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

In my brief, one year, of following Halios news and wanting the next release (whenever it comes), I've realized I just need to assume I won't get one and be thrilled when I do (whenever that is). Otherwise, I might go WIS-insane stalking the Halios page and Jason's Instagram feed. I really want a blue Universa to go with my two Fairwinds, but . . . . who knows if . . . or when.


----------



## scotthp49 (Jun 29, 2020)

NS1 said:


> In my brief, one year, of following Halios news and wanting the next release (whenever it comes), I've realized I just need to assume I won't get one and be thrilled when I do (whenever that is). Otherwise, I might go WIS-insane stalking the Halios page and Jason's Instagram feed. I really want a blue Universa to go with my two Fairwinds, but . . . . who knows if . . . or when.


If you've been following Halios for a year and got in on two watches I'd say you're doing pretty well!


----------



## Tpp3975 (May 23, 2021)

Hi everyone, sorry to interrupt this thread. If anyone has a grey fairwind with a steel bezel and would be interested in swapping for a selenic silver Universa please feel free to dm me. Thanks.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

I saw that he announced the Huck-Versa would be dropping soon. Probably need to email him if you want to be on the email notifications. 

Any word on Fairwind?


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

valuewatchguy said:


> I saw that he announced the Huck-Versa would be dropping soon. Probably need to email him if you want to be on the email notifications.
> 
> Any word on Fairwind?


Nothing yet, but I think we're close ?

Also some comments on the latest Instagram post suggested we'd see more colors on the Fairwind with the next version, whenever that may be. I suspect a couple of months after the Seaforth IV wraps up.


----------



## Histrionics (Feb 5, 2021)

singularityseven said:


> Nothing yet, but I think we're close ?
> 
> Also some comments on the latest Instagram post suggested we'd see more colors on the Fairwind with the next version, whenever that may be. I suspect a couple of months after the Seaforth IV wraps up.


I would bet that we're looking at mid-July for Fairwinds, although I'll happily be wrong.

Interesting that Jason mention in the Insta comments that he's not interested in doing a pastel Fairwind. "The notion does not inspire me" was his phrasing. Clearly he's so preoccupied with my hot pink idea that nothing else is on his mind.


----------



## chris902 (Oct 5, 2020)

Sounds like it's no new colours at all for the Fairwind:









Makes sense to me. He probably has grey/blue dials and bezels for all the cases he has left and he's lived with the design/prototype/production of the Fairwind for so long that he will probably be stoked to just work on a different project for awhile.

I hope he does come back to the Fairwind down the road, it's an amazing watch and it'd be cool if people who want one two or three years from now can get one new.


----------



## Histrionics (Feb 5, 2021)

chris902 said:


> Sounds like it's no new colours at all for the Fairwind:
> View attachment 15947966
> 
> 
> ...


I believe you're missing the first few replies to that comment, which change the context.


----------



## scotthp49 (Jun 29, 2020)

chris902 said:


> Sounds like it's no new colours at all for the Fairwind:
> View attachment 15947966
> 
> 
> ...


I think you make a good point on timing. He must feel like he worked on the Fairwind for a decade with all the production issues they had. I can definitely see Jason being excited to work on something totally different.


----------



## Baramats (Dec 22, 2019)

I just pulled the trigger on 2 new tropic straps fron Joseph Bonnie in Paris, France. The released white and orange which I hope will fit my grey Fairwind and my pastell Universa.
I will post pictures when they arrive


----------



## Aoi (Sep 9, 2019)

Anyone got a grey steel or sapphire diver bezel they want to trade for a blue sapphire diver? Let me know.


----------



## ConfusedOne (Sep 29, 2015)

Been away from the forums for so long that I completely missed the Fairwind and Universa!

Compared to my Seaforth I dig the bracelet, new blue color of the dial, and sapphire crystal appears even more domed than before! The watch dial does look a little smaller, indices are larger/thicker making the watch sportier, more text on the dial which I'm not really a fan of, and seconds hand has a bit of color to it!

Overall I think the Fairwind is on par with the Seaforth at least from pics I have seen in this thread. I personally find the Seaforth to be more of a dress diver than the Fairwind, but there are plenty of things about it I like and dislike more than my Seaforth. The bracelet is cool, but whenever I wear a watch I always prefer leather straps/NATOs.

The Universa on the other hand looks fantastic! Very cool/playful, but don't have much regret over not getting it since I already have a diver with a 3-6-9-12 dial.


----------



## Histrionics (Feb 5, 2021)

Looks like Jason went on an Insta comment reply binge last night, with lots of little tidbits. 

Including mentioning that Fairwind emails should go out this week.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Histrionics said:


> Looks like Jason went on an Insta comment reply binge last night, with lots of little tidbits.
> 
> Including mentioning that Fairwind emails should go out this week.


Would you (or anyone) mind sharing some of the details of what he's said about the upcoming Fairwind release.

Some of us are not insta savvy.

Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tpp3975 (May 23, 2021)

mplsabdullah said:


> Would you (or anyone) mind sharing some of the details of what he's said about the upcoming Fairwind release.
> 
> Se of us are not insta savvy.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


No one knows yet. Make sure you are signed up for alerts from Halios.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

ConfusedOne said:


> Been away from the forums for so long that I completely missed the Fairwind and Universa!
> 
> Compared to my Seaforth I dig the bracelet, new blue color of the dial, and sapphire crystal appears even more domed than before! The watch dial does look a little smaller, indices are larger/thicker making the watch sportier, more text on the dial which I'm not really a fan of, and seconds hand has a bit of color to it!
> 
> ...


Interesting followups to the SF, right?

The FW and U definitely have their own things going on relative to the SF, yet with the Halios DNA reflecting across them all.

FWIW, the FW is blingier than the SF, so I actually find the FW to be the dressier of the two, even if the SF indices are more conservatively styled.

The FW and U both have aspects that I really like, and some things that I would have done differently. But I suppose such is something that can be appreciated by fans of Halios: for whatever reason, each of Jason's design choices feels very apparent in his watches.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Histrionics (Feb 5, 2021)

mplsabdullah said:


> Would you (or anyone) mind sharing some of the details of what he's said about the upcoming Fairwind release.
> 
> Some of us are not insta savvy.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


That's all I got. Someone asked on insta about the Fairwind release and he briefly said that there will be an email this coming week.


----------



## LayeredTrout (Feb 27, 2020)

This is probably blasphemous, but here it goes. I really liked the clasp at first, but the more I wore it the less I liked it. I didn't use the micro adjust all that much and it just felt too large and thick imo. I spend most of my days at a desk, and found that I was just constantly knocking it on the desk top when trying to type etc. I really love everything else about the watch, though.

I had an Uncle Seiko bracelet lying around for my Speedy that I wasn't using, so I ended up taking the clasp off that bracelet to see if I could somehow get it to work on the FW. I was surprised to find it fits perfectly. The 6 o'clock side lines up perfectly, and I just have a small spring bar going through one of the holes in screwed links on the 12 o'clock side. So there is some side to side sway due to the male end of the link, but that doesn't occur when the clasp is closed. I used a 1mm bar for this, but you could probably go slightly larger here as there is a little more space I think. You will need to add in another 2-3 links to compensate for the much smaller clasp, so if you have larger wrists it may not work. I have a 7 in. wrist, and have one spare link left.

I have found I greatly prefer the "jangly vintage style" bracelets for comfort and feel, and I would say this mod certainly captures that. You get the best of both worlds with the modern aesthetic of the bracelet and screwed in links, with the vintage feel. Just thought I would share since it sounds like some others had the same challenge with the clasp.

For anyone wondering, the clasp was from the flat-link bracelet. It even has the polished outer bevel on the clasp which pairs nicely with the links.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Remarkably good fit! Thanks


----------



## Baramats (Dec 22, 2019)

LayeredTrout said:


> This is probably blasphemous, but here it goes. I really liked the clasp at first, but the more I wore it the less I liked it. I didn't use the micro adjust all that much and it just felt too large and thick imo. I spend most of my days at a desk, and found that I was just constantly knocking it on the desk top when trying to type etc. I really love everything else about the watch, though.
> 
> I had an Uncle Seiko bracelet lying around for my Speedy that I wasn't using, so I ended up taking the clasp off that bracelet to see if I could somehow get it to work on the FW. I was surprised to find it fits perfectly. The 6 o'clock side lines up perfectly, and I just have a small spring bar going through one of the holes in screwed links on the 12 o'clock side. So there is some side to side sway due to the male end of the link, but that doesn't occur when the clasp is closed. I used a 1mm bar for this, but you could probably go slightly larger here as there is a little more space I think. You will need to add in another 2-3 links to compensate for the much smaller clasp, so if you have larger wrists it may not work. I have a 7 in. wrist, and have one spare link left.
> 
> ...


Not blasphemous at all, very good work doing this and giving us all alternatives!
I also have no use for the quick adjust, I mostly just admire the looks of the watch, bracelet and clasp.

@ConfusedOne the bracelet on the FW and Uni is soo good it basically made me into a bracelet guy. Never ever wore my watches on anything but natos.


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

LayeredTrout said:


> This is probably blasphemous, but here it goes. I really liked the clasp at first, but the more I wore it the less I liked it. I didn't use the micro adjust all that much and it just felt too large and thick imo. I spend most of my days at a desk, and found that I was just constantly knocking it on the desk top when trying to type etc. I really love everything else about the watch, though.
> 
> I had an Uncle Seiko bracelet lying around for my Speedy that I wasn't using, so I ended up taking the clasp off that bracelet to see if I could somehow get it to work on the FW. I was surprised to find it fits perfectly. The 6 o'clock side lines up perfectly, and I just have a small spring bar going through one of the holes in screwed links on the 12 o'clock side. So there is some side to side sway due to the male end of the link, but that doesn't occur when the clasp is closed. I used a 1mm bar for this, but you could probably go slightly larger here as there is a little more space I think. You will need to add in another 2-3 links to compensate for the much smaller clasp, so if you have larger wrists it may not work. I have a 7 in. wrist, and have one spare link left.
> 
> ...


I'm on team "adjust the clasp 10 times a day" so the stock clasp has been a lifesaver for my erratic wrist size. But this is a neat swap and looks great.

@reluctantsnowman I think you will like this mod!


----------



## yadel (Jan 26, 2021)

Definitely not blasphemous, thanks for the interesting viewpoint. I like the original clasp and quick adjust. That's one of the standout feature for me but I appreciate the different perspectives and solutions.


----------



## ConfusedOne (Sep 29, 2015)

Baramats said:


> @ConfusedOne the bracelet on the FW and Uni is soo good it basically made me into a bracelet guy. Never ever wore my watches on anything but natos.


Wouldn't surprise me at all! Seeing comparisons between the Fairwind bracelet and the Tudor/Omega bracelets in this thread I kept finding myself thinking "The Fairwind bracelet looks WAY higher quality"! Even though Jason doesn't plan on ever giving the Seaforth it's own bracelet he certainly has a knack for making some truly beautiful designs!


----------



## jcartw20 (May 7, 2016)

LayeredTrout said:


> This is probably blasphemous, but here it goes. I really liked the clasp at first, but the more I wore it the less I liked it. I didn't use the micro adjust all that much and it just felt too large and thick imo. I spend most of my days at a desk, and found that I was just constantly knocking it on the desk top when trying to type etc. I really love everything else about the watch, though.
> 
> I had an Uncle Seiko bracelet lying around for my Speedy that I wasn't using, so I ended up taking the clasp off that bracelet to see if I could somehow get it to work on the FW. I was surprised to find it fits perfectly. The 6 o'clock side lines up perfectly, and I just have a small spring bar going through one of the holes in screwed links on the 12 o'clock side. So there is some side to side sway due to the male end of the link, but that doesn't occur when the clasp is closed. I used a 1mm bar for this, but you could probably go slightly larger here as there is a little more space I think. You will need to add in another 2-3 links to compensate for the much smaller clasp, so if you have larger wrists it may not work. I have a 7 in. wrist, and have one spare link left.
> 
> ...


That's awesome! Any idea if you can buy the Uncle Seiko clasp without the bracelet?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kriiiss (Apr 9, 2016)

jcartw20 said:


> That's awesome! Any idea if you can buy the Uncle Seiko clasp without the bracelet?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes you can!

Uncle Seiko clasps


----------



## LayeredTrout (Feb 27, 2020)

Not sure if the clasps he has on that page would work or not. I just know the flat link bracelet for the Speedy did!


----------



## Gisae (Dec 30, 2012)

Even though I use the quick adjust very frequently and this clasp is about as perfect as it can get, I'd exchange it for a thinner clasp in a heartbeat. It just fits the aesthetic of the bracelet better, it is less thick and I will stop fiddling with the quick adjust. 😛


----------



## KingKF1221 (Mar 6, 2020)

NS1 said:


> In my brief, one year, of following Halios news and wanting the next release (whenever it comes), I've realized I just need to assume I won't get one and be thrilled when I do (whenever that is). Otherwise, I might go WIS-insane stalking the Halios page and Jason's Instagram feed. I really want a blue Universa to go with my two Fairwinds, but . . . . who knows if . . . or when.





scotthp49 said:


> I think you make a good point on timing. He must feel like he worked on the Fairwind for a decade with all the production issues they had. I can definitely see Jason being excited to work on something totally different.


what production issues did Jason have for the FW?


----------



## scotthp49 (Jun 29, 2020)

KingKF1221 said:


> what production issues did Jason have for the FW?


Just all the Covid-related delays for the most part. There was also an issue with the lume in one of the bezels that delayed those even further. Wasn't really a reflection on him as far as I could tell, just the way the year went.


----------



## KingKF1221 (Mar 6, 2020)

scotthp49 said:


> Just all the Covid-related delays for the most part. There was also an issue with the lume in one of the bezels that delayed those even further. Wasn't really a reflection on him as far as I could tell, just the way the year went.


Now that you mentioned the bezel, I must say Jason is way too too too meticulous. I have blue FW, and I do not see any light leak at all. He must have ***** eyes, and super high attention to details! That is also why I love Halios!


----------



## scotthp49 (Jun 29, 2020)

As I recall it was specific to the “gmt” bezel as opposed to the dive one, but yeah when he sent the photos around of the problem he mentioned that it might not even be noticeable without magnification. I ended up waiting for the replacement because this is my first/only “nice” mechanical watch, but I was really impressed by his attention to detail and honesty around it.


----------



## KingKF1221 (Mar 6, 2020)

scotthp49 said:


> As I recall it was specific to the "gmt" bezel as opposed to the dive one, but yeah when he sent the photos around of the problem he mentioned that it might not even be noticeable without magnification. I ended up waiting for the replacement because this is my first/only "nice" mechanical watch, but I was really impressed by his attention to detail and honesty around it.


Yub, I have the 12HR GMT bezel but I could not see what Jason sees. Just goes to show the attention to details he has for his watches.


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

KingKF1221 said:


> Yub, I have the 12HR GMT bezel but I could not see what Jason sees. Just goes to show the attention to details he has for his watches.
> View attachment 15961925


It was only the blue bezel watches that were impacted by this.


----------



## KingKF1221 (Mar 6, 2020)

NS1 said:


> It was only the blue bezel watches that were impacted by this.


Oh, I have the blue one as well. LOL but still couldn't really see any of those defects that Jason mentioned.


----------



## chris902 (Oct 5, 2020)

Do you have a pre-order one where you didn't get a replacement bezel from Jason?

All the non-preorders shipped with the new bezels that did not have the bleed.


----------



## Baramats (Dec 22, 2019)

The Fairwind looking awesome on the white tropic strap from Joseph Bonnie.


----------



## stamonkey (Jan 1, 2015)

KingKF1221 said:


> Oh, I have the blue one as well. LOL but still couldn't really see any of those defects that Jason mentioned.


Here was the lume bleed on my bezel, I actually kinda liked it.


----------



## SKYWATCH007 (Oct 2, 2020)

Baramats said:


> The Fairwind looking awesome on the white tropic strap from Joseph Bonnie.
> 
> View attachment 15967111
> 
> ...


Looks amazing on that strap!


----------



## scotthp49 (Jun 29, 2020)

Baramats said:


> The Fairwind looking awesome on the white tropic strap from Joseph Bonnie.
> 
> View attachment 15967111
> View attachment 15967112


That is not a strap I would ever pick out just scanning a website or something but man it looks great on the Fairwind. Nice pickup!


----------



## KingKF1221 (Mar 6, 2020)

chris902 said:


> Do you have a pre-order one where you didn't get a replacement bezel from Jason?
> 
> All the non-preorders shipped with the new bezels that did not have the bleed.


Yes, mine is from the pre-ordered batch.


----------



## KingKF1221 (Mar 6, 2020)

stamonkey said:


> Here was the lume bleed on my bezel, I actually kinda liked it.


Maybe my understanding of the lume bleed is different, I am not seeing anything here hahahahahah


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

KingKF1221 said:


> Maybe my understanding of the lume bleed is different, I am not seeing anything here hahahahahah


That light green fuzzy glow between the numerals on the bezel is not supposed to be there. My Fairwinds don't have that.


----------



## Histrionics (Feb 5, 2021)

I wonder if the Huckberry shenanigans are going to delay the Fairwind release a bit.


----------



## one onety-one (Jul 20, 2020)

Histrionics said:


> I wonder if the Huckberry shenanigans are going to delay the Fairwind release a bit.


I don't see why it would have anything to do with it.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Histrionics said:


> I wonder if the Huckberry shenanigans are going to delay the Fairwind release a bit.


That's silly and calling it shenanigans is a bit inflamatory. Sounds like he outsourced the sale/delivery of a whole batch of watches to a 3rd party, that should relieve Halios of that task and concern for the most part.


----------



## Histrionics (Feb 5, 2021)

valuewatchguy said:


> That's silly and calling it shenanigans is a bit inflamatory. Sounds like he outsourced the sale/delivery of a whole batch of watches to a 3rd party, that should relieve Halios of that task and concern for the most part.


Ooof, calm down there. I just meant that Halios has probably spent the weekend helping to sort out the messiness of the Huckberry launch. In one of the insta replies Jason had said that a Fairwind email was going out last week, which obviously didn't happen. Ergo, I figure he's had his hands full with the Huckberry still. Apologies if the word shenanigans was a tad triggering.


----------



## evenezia (May 6, 2021)

For those interested, next Fairwind batch information from Jason below


----------



## d_handl3y (Nov 14, 2020)

How does the fairwind compare to the universa? I was lucky enough to snag a universa in the Huckberry fiasco, but still am scratching the itch. People who have both - have you found the two overlap in your collection and you tend to only reach for one, or that the two can co-exist in Halios bliss in your collection?


----------



## TheSeikoGuy (Jul 13, 2020)

evenezia said:


> For those interested, next Fairwind batch information from Jason below
> 
> View attachment 15970003


Was this sent as an email? In don't know why but I never get emails from Jason even though I'm supposed to be subscribed


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

d_handl3y said:


> How does the fairwind compare to the universa? I was lucky enough to snag a universa in the Huckberry fiasco, but still am scratching the itch. People who have both - have you found the two overlap in your collection and you tend to only reach for one, or that the two can co-exist in Halios bliss in your collection?


I don't have the fairwind, just the universa. The addition of a bezel and the different dial I think makes them fairly different beasts. You could safely own both.

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

Comparison shots of the Bathyl Blue Fairwind and Universa.















For me, there's clearly room for both in a collection. ?


----------



## d_handl3y (Nov 14, 2020)

Very helpful side by side comparison


----------



## d_handl3y (Nov 14, 2020)

NS1 said:


> Comparison shots of the Bathyl Blue Fairwind and Universa.
> View attachment 15970910
> View attachment 15970911
> 
> For me, there's clearly room for both in a collection. ?


Gives feeling blue a whole new meaning ?


----------



## Aoi (Sep 9, 2019)

agreed


----------



## smithj (Aug 17, 2010)

Aoi said:


> View attachment 15971355
> 
> 
> agreed


Do you mind sharing where you got the straps on those?


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

d_handl3y said:


> How does the fairwind compare to the universa?


I shot this a while ago with my Universa and @reluctantsnowman's Fairwind. I think they can co-exist, and I plan on grabbing a Fairwind tomorrow!


----------



## Aoi (Sep 9, 2019)

smithj said:


> Do you mind sharing where you got the straps on those?











Pure Black - 20mm


Black - made from high quality elastic nylon with enough weight and temporary memory to make them, what we believe, the most comfortable strap you will ever wear! 20mm straps feature mill finish stainless steel hardware with The Watch Steward logo laser engraved on the buckle. Just as with all...



www.thewatchsteward.com













Activity, Synthetic Dynamic, Water Resistant


Synthetic Watch Strap, Waterproof, Water Resistant, RIOS1931 Activity, RIOS1931




rios1931.com


----------



## evenezia (May 6, 2021)

TheSeikoGuy said:


> Was this sent as an email? In don't know why but I never get emails from Jason even though I'm supposed to be subscribed


Yes. Try signing up again - you will get a message like this if your email address is already subscribed.


----------



## smithj (Aug 17, 2010)

Aoi said:


> Pure Black - 20mm
> 
> 
> Black - made from high quality elastic nylon with enough weight and temporary memory to make them, what we believe, the most comfortable strap you will ever wear! 20mm straps feature mill finish stainless steel hardware with The Watch Steward logo laser engraved on the buckle. Just as with all...
> ...


Thank you!


----------



## d_handl3y (Nov 14, 2020)

singularityseven said:


> I shot this a while ago with my Universa and @reluctantsnowman's Fairwind. I think they can co-exist, and I plan on grabbing a Fairwind tomorrow!


Couldn't have asked for a more professional, spot on reply. Thanks for making a video specially for me!


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

Anybody here grab a FW?


----------



## Araziza (Apr 24, 2015)

WTF!!!!! I refreshed the situation until it was up,had the watch in my cart, put in my payment info, and everything was immediately sold out. What Unmitigated garbage!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drewq (Jan 10, 2020)

Same - sold out whilst it was in my cart....


----------



## ksanksan (Dec 5, 2020)

Did they really sell out in fewer than 3 minutes?


----------



## MiDirtyBastard (Apr 29, 2016)

Also had a blue steel in my cart, entered payment, submitted, no longer available…


----------



## Svedberg (Jul 1, 2021)

Araziza said:


> WTF!!!!! I refreshed the situation until it was up,had the watch in my cart, put in my payment info, and everything was immediately sold out. What BS!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Same here, unfortunate! But new chance tomorrow!


----------



## Aoi (Sep 9, 2019)

Yea that was crazy fast


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

singularityseven said:


> Anybody here grab a FW?


I grabbed a grey 
How about you?

Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Araziza (Apr 24, 2015)

Fewer than 2. It went up about 30 seconds(ish) late, and was gone by 3:02


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

.


----------



## Oreamnus (Apr 16, 2021)

Got a slate grey steel bezel. Confirmation email came in at 3:02 PM EST.


----------



## Histrionics (Feb 5, 2021)

That was madness. I didn't even get to my payment info on a 12-hour Blue before it was sold out.


----------



## Araziza (Apr 24, 2015)

I was going after the 12 hour blue sapphire also. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSeikoGuy (Jul 13, 2020)

I didn't even see them get restocked or any email for it


----------



## d_handl3y (Nov 14, 2020)

Gone in the blink of eye - gotta have some quick fingers to get that order through.


----------



## Tpp3975 (May 23, 2021)

Same here. In cart. Tried to check out using PayPal and gone. Annoying. Feels like the PS5 lottery. Honestly would be better to build an inventory large enough for everyone to get one. Between the split releases how many of each could have been available? 10? Just not enough.


----------



## Tpp3975 (May 23, 2021)

Each batch is 50 to 100 so that means 50 total watches were available? Ugh tough odds. Guess I’ll set the alarm for 445 am.


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

mplsabdullah said:


> I grabbed a grey
> How about you?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


I got the blue + 12 hour bezel! 🤠


----------



## Histrionics (Feb 5, 2021)

Do we know if today and tomorrow are the last of these Fairwind colour schemes? Or will there be more drops?


----------



## Tpp3975 (May 23, 2021)

Histrionics said:


> Do we know if today and tomorrow are the last of these Fairwind colour schemes? Or will there be more drops?


I think there will be more. This is only the second batch since release. Jason indicated that he is trying to avoid the ****show and scarcity with these newer releases so hopefully he keeps pumping them out.


----------



## Araziza (Apr 24, 2015)

Tpp3975 said:


> I think there will be more. This is only the second batch since release. Jason indicated that he is trying to avoid the ****show and scarcity with these newer releases so hopefully he keeps pumping them out.


Gotta say, I hope you're right, because this drop certainly didn't reflect that&#8230;

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ksanksan (Dec 5, 2020)

Guys - they're back up! Must've been a glitch. I just got one.


----------



## d_handl3y (Nov 14, 2020)

ksanksan said:


> Guys - they're back up! Must've been a glitch. I just got one.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

ksanksan said:


> Guys - they're back up! Must've been a glitch. I just got one.


Which version where you able to get?

Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## ksanksan (Dec 5, 2020)

Keep refreshing...


----------



## ksanksan (Dec 5, 2020)

mplsabdullah said:


> Which version where you able to get?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


I got the blue 12 hour at 3:46 pm, EASTERN time.


----------



## Araziza (Apr 24, 2015)

ksanksan said:


> I got the blue 12 hour at 3:46 pm, EASTERN time.


Seriously?!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSeikoGuy (Jul 13, 2020)

Happy Canada day all 🇨🇦 Wearing my Fairwind for the occasion of course


----------



## ksanksan (Dec 5, 2020)

Araziza said:


> Seriously?!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Yes. I've been refreshing every 5-10 minutes since they went on sale. I'm as surprised as you!


----------



## Araziza (Apr 24, 2015)

ksanksan said:


> Yes. I've been refreshing every 5-10 minutes since they went on sale. I'm as surprised as you!


I'm glad you got one. I'm trying not to be really annoyed at the whole situation. I have an alarm set for 4:45am, but honestly, as a working parent, I don't like that I have to give up a precious resource like sleep in order to earn the privilege to buy something.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ksanksan (Dec 5, 2020)

Araziza said:


> I'm glad you got one. I'm trying not to be really annoyed at the whole situation. I have an alarm set for 4:45am, but honestly, as a working parent, I don't like that I have to give up a precious resource like sleep in order to earn the privilege to buy something.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good luck with it.


----------



## Tpp3975 (May 23, 2021)

Sounds like a lot of angry emails went out to Jason. I don’t fault Jason here and I don’t believe he’s trying to create hype. He’s just trying to build great watches with limited resources. The only gripe - if there is one - is that he doesn’t seem to have any interest in scaling up the business to better meet demand. I’m sure he has his reasons for that. Hasn’t been a great week for Halios between this and the Huckleberry debacle on the Universa. But the watches are worth every penny. Maybe they should cost more which would reduce demand? I saw a green Universa which sold on Reddit for 1300. 

I don’t sleep well these days anyway so I’ll take another shot at 5 am. And if I don’t get one, there is always the second hand market. Good luck everyone.


----------



## d_handl3y (Nov 14, 2020)

Tpp3975 said:


> Sounds like a lot of angry emails went out to Jason. I don't fault Jason here and I don't believe he's trying to create hype. He's just trying to build great watches with limited resources. The only gripe - if there is one - is that he doesn't seem to have any interest in scaling up the business to better meet demand. I'm sure he has his reasons for that. Hasn't been a great week for Halios between this and the Huckleberry debacle on the Universa. But the watches are worth every penny. Maybe they should cost more which would reduce demand? I saw a green Universa which sold on Reddit for 1300.
> 
> I don't sleep well these days anyway so I'll take another shot at 5 am. And if I don't get one, there is always the second hand market. Good luck everyone.


Pretty apparent to me he is frustrated as well, but is hamstrung from having to take production in house.
Seems like he'd rather be doing more creative stuff with designing, but likely can't trust the quality of the product going out the door to be up to snuff if he moves away from it.


----------



## TheSeikoGuy (Jul 13, 2020)

I just hope the next seaforth release doesn't end up this way. Really hoping to get a couple of them


----------



## SKYWATCH007 (Oct 2, 2020)

PRE-ORDERS would fix all of this...but last time I suggest it got shot down.

If I was to put my money, the SF will probably be a pre-order. Look at how many comments his SF post got from April. Should have an update coming soon. He mentioned that it's coming in 6 months and it's been 3 now.. fingers crossed


----------



## d_handl3y (Nov 14, 2020)

SKYWATCH007 said:


> PRE-ORDERS would fix all of this...but last time I suggest it got shot down.
> 
> If I was to put my money, the SF will probably be a pre-order. Look at how many comments his SF post got from April.


The preorder would cut down on the frantic process of trying to snag one in minutes, but won't it theoretically be a huge lead time if the IG comments are indicative of how many will need to be made following the preorder? The production issues will still remain unless I'm missing something.


----------



## Tpp3975 (May 23, 2021)

He should charge 50 percent more. They are worth it. Less people buying to flip. Charging under market is creating too much demand including flippers.


----------



## SKYWATCH007 (Oct 2, 2020)

d_handl3y said:


> The preorder would cut down on the frantic process of trying to snag one in minutes, but won't it theoretically be a huge lead time if the IG comments are indicative of how many will need to be made following the preorder? The production issues will still remain unless I'm missing something.


It would cut down on all the post anger and frustration also. First batch of the FW came out when? People that missed the first batch tried again today. Then, they will TRY AGAIN to get one next round (2-3 months if judging from the first round). Lots will miss that one again, and again.


----------



## SKYWATCH007 (Oct 2, 2020)

Tpp3975 said:


> Sounds like a lot of angry emails went out to Jason. I don't fault Jason here and I don't believe he's trying to create hype. He's just trying to build great watches with limited resources. The only gripe - if there is one - is that he doesn't seem to have any interest in scaling up the business to better meet demand.


I agree with this! He should scale up the ops. Then we can order in a normal fashion


----------



## stamonkey (Jan 1, 2015)

SKYWATCH007 said:


> PRE-ORDERS would fix all of this...but last time I suggest it got shot down.
> 
> If I was to put my money, the SF will probably be a pre-order. Look at how many comments his SF post got from April. Should have an update coming soon. He mentioned that it's coming in 6 months and it's been 3 now.. fingers crossed


He did have preorders for the Fairwind a long long time ago. The pre-orders was open for several days if not weeks. Going through my emails I pre-ordered May 14th, 2020.


----------



## one onety-one (Jul 20, 2020)

stamonkey said:


> He did have preorders for the Fairwind a long long time ago. The pre-orders was open for several days if not weeks. Going through my emails I pre-ordered May 14th, 2020.


That seemed to work out reasonably well - at least relative to the recent messes.


----------



## Svedberg (Jul 1, 2021)

Nope, even though I was at the last step after less than 30 seconds, no Fairwind for me!


----------



## drewq (Jan 10, 2020)

Same - had two computers/people trying and still got out of stock in less than 30 seconds. Unbelievable


----------



## Tpp3975 (May 23, 2021)

I ended grabbing 1 of each color with a steel bezel. I’m only going to keep one of them. If anyone wants one (not sure which color I’m going with) hit me with a pm. I’ll send it your way at cost.


----------



## gvnmetalgrey (May 19, 2020)

I managed to snag a slate grey steel diver but yeah, seems to have sold out quicker than the last round.


----------



## chris902 (Oct 5, 2020)

SKYWATCH007 said:


> PRE-ORDERS would fix all of this...but last time I suggest it got shot down.
> 
> If I was to put my money, the SF will probably be a pre-order. Look at how many comments his SF post got from April. Should have an update coming soon. He mentioned that it's coming in 6 months and it's been 3 now.. fingers crossed


He did pre-orders for the Fairwind. They were open for several weeks. I don't know how people can be mad at Halios for not doing a thing that they actually did. People just missed their window to pre-order, that's not on Halios. Once it's in round 2 of production doing "pre"orders makes no sense.

For one round of the seaforth bronze Jason used a lottery system to try to make it fair, but so many people signed up just-in-case they wanted one that it took months for him to make his way down the list with people not responding so he had to abandon that method: The Next Few Weeks


----------



## Araziza (Apr 24, 2015)

I actually managed to snag one this time (good thing too, as I woke up at 4:45 to do so and couldn't get back to sleep afterwards).



chris902 said:


> He did pre-orders for the Fairwind. They were open for several weeks. I don't know how people can be mad at Halios for not doing a thing that they actually did. People just missed their window to pre-order, that's not on Halios. Once it's in round 2 of production doing "pre"orders makes no sense.
> 
> For one round of the seaforth bronze Jason used a lottery system to try to make it fair, but so many people signed up just-in-case they wanted one that it took months for him to make his way down the list with people not responding so he had to abandon that method: The Next Few Weeks


Also, I don't think it's unreasonable to want a better system. You can't blame people for being annoyed at this system. You're right that there were preorders, but many/ most people have their own financial schedule in which they buy things when they are ready and able to do so. Maybe 'preorders' don't make sense, but how about just orders? I understand it would take more time, but it means that everyone who wants one and pays would be satisfied.

The only real relevant arguments against would be that Jason doesn't have any interest in scaling the business, or theoretically that in larger quantities his suppliers can't fulfill the quantities he need or provide the same quality. The second doesn't seem very likely.

If he doesn't want to scale, it's valid and understandable, but it means that the process Is always going to be aggravating and frustrating. Even though he's not trying to manufacture artificial scarcity, he's creating that same scarcity anyways. People have the right to be annoyed.

One can appreciate the work, ingenuity and quality that Jason puts into his watches and still acknowledge that the buying process is painful despite efforts on Jason's part to improve it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

Araziza said:


> I actually managed to snag one this time (good thing too, as I woke up at 4:45 to do so and couldn't get back to sleep afterwards).
> 
> Also, I don't think it's unreasonable to want a better system. You can't blame people for being annoyed at this system. You're right that there were preorders, but many/ most people have their own financial schedule in which they buy things when they are ready and able to do so. Maybe 'preorders' don't make sense, but how about just orders? I understand it would take more time, but it means that everyone who wants one and pays would be satisfied.
> 
> ...


Here's the thing. Fairwinds were pretty easily available up until a few months ago. The pre-order was open for a while and, for those of us that missed it (like me), Jason was working through the interest list and sending people links to buy at least through February. It seems like the launch of the Universa and trying to manufacture enough of both the Fairwind and the Universa is what caused demand to greatly exceed supply for both watches. And this has probably been exacerbated by the fact they are assembling these with the local watchmaker, rather than through the normal process. I'd like to see how Halios does meeting supply when it can return to its normal manufacturing/assembly processes. But, no doubt, Fairwinds and Universas selling out in the first minute of going live is crazy frustrating.


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

Araziza said:


> I actually managed to snag one this time (good thing too, as I woke up at 4:45 to do so and couldn't get back to sleep afterwards).
> 
> Also, I don't think it's unreasonable to want a better system. You can't blame people for being annoyed at this system. You're right that there were preorders, but many/ most people have their own financial schedule in which they buy things when they are ready and able to do so. Maybe 'preorders' don't make sense, but how about just orders? I understand it would take more time, but it means that everyone who wants one and pays would be satisfied.
> 
> ...


Did you read the e-mail that Jason sent out after the first drop yesterday?

I think the answer is that he doesn't want to scale this business beyond what he can control as a one man operation. He's also working around new constraints with assembly - having moved it from a larger assembly setup in Switzerland to having Roldorf & Co. assemble it in Vancouver.

You have a right to be annoyed. But in a similar manner, he's free to run his business as he wishes, and there is no real obligation for him to change his methods. At the end of the day, as a customer, you are still in control. You can decide to wait patiently (impatiently is fine too), or you can take your money elsewhere to all the other excellent value watch brands out there.

I've been waiting months for a Fairwind too. I missed the pre-order window last year, and I didn't want one when they were pretty easily available earlier this year since I was waiting for a Universa. I also just really like the watch, and have had multiple experiences with it already, so I was prepared to wait however long I had to to get one. In that time, I've seen at least 10-15 Fairwinds pop up on the pre-owned market at retail prices or $25-50 under retail in pretty excellent condition. All I'm saying is plenty of options were available to grab these watches. I'd blame poor timing more than I'd blame Jason for this one.

If you want to blame Jason for something, blame him for working with Huckberry and them completing screwing up the release of the green Universa. Because that situation went down worse than any of his own releases.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

stamonkey said:


> He did have preorders for the Fairwind a long long time ago. The pre-orders was open for several days if not weeks. Going through my emails I pre-ordered May 14th, 2020.


over 3 momths.....

I was posting about it regularly on my IG stories


----------



## zetaplus93 (Jul 22, 2013)

valuewatchguy said:


> over 3 momths.....
> 
> I was posting about it regularly on my IG stories


Yup, it was open for so long that some started to question whether the FW was going to be a flop.

To be fair, many folks here may be hearing about it for the first time, or maybe are first time Halios customers.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

SKYWATCH007 said:


> PRE-ORDERS would fix all of this...but last time I suggest it got shot down.
> 
> If I was to put my money, the SF will probably be a pre-order. Look at how many comments his SF post got from April. Should have an update coming soon. He mentioned that it's coming in 6 months and it's been 3 now.. fingers crossed


You say that it fixes it but he did do a preorder for the FW....still lots of unhappy people now. If people were unaware of the pre-order then thats not Halios' fault. long time fans of his knew that he was releasing the FW and Uni ever since Windup Watch Fair San Fransisco in 2019. A full year before he opened preorder in summer of 2020


__
http://instagr.am/p/BwxapCWndQq/

Rule #2 for Halios: It will always take longer than expected to get the watch. (I wouldnt expect the Ti SF until 1st half of 2022, given his production issue with UNI and FW)


----------



## Araziza (Apr 24, 2015)

singularityseven said:


> Did you read the e-mail that Jason sent out after the first drop yesterday?
> 
> I think the answer is that he doesn't want to scale this business beyond what he can control as a one man operation. He's also working around new constraints with assembly - having moved it from a larger assembly setup in Switzerland to having Roldorf & Co. assemble it in Vancouver.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I completely agree with basically all these points. I think that as a seller and company, you are completely within your right to structure your business to suit yourself. But it's also completely true that if you do this and can't meet the demand as a result, your customers have every right to be upset and express this. It is an active choice to make things more difficult for people buying your product. It's still a reasonable and valid one though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tpp3975 (May 23, 2021)

Araziza said:


> I actually managed to snag one this time (good thing too, as I woke up at 4:45 to do so and couldn't get back to sleep afterwards).
> 
> Also, I don't think it's unreasonable to want a better system. You can't blame people for being annoyed at this system. You're right that there were preorders, but many/ most people have their own financial schedule in which they buy things when they are ready and able to do so. Maybe 'preorders' don't make sense, but how about just orders? I understand it would take more time, but it means that everyone who wants one and pays would be satisfied.
> 
> ...


I couldn't get back to sleep either. Sucking wind today. It should be this hard to spend 800 bucks. Oh well.


----------



## chris902 (Oct 5, 2020)

Araziza said:


> I actually managed to snag one this time (good thing too, as I woke up at 4:45 to do so and couldn't get back to sleep afterwards).
> 
> Also, I don't think it's unreasonable to want a better system. You can't blame people for being annoyed at this system. You're right that there were preorders, but many/ most people have their own financial schedule in which they buy things when they are ready and able to do so. Maybe 'preorders' don't make sense, but how about just orders? I understand it would take more time, but it means that everyone who wants one and pays would be satisfied.


I think Jason's biggest problem (and I have expressed this in the past) has been a lack of clear communication. I think that's really improved in the last few months with more frequent updates, responding to questions quickly, adding the email signup directly on the page for each product, etc.

The thing is that what he's doing now is "just orders." That's what this process is. He is letting people order in amounts that he knows he can deliver in a timely manner.

If he looked at his stock of parts and realized he could build 400 more fairwinds at a rate of 40 per week (made up numbers just for sake of argument) and just put 400 up for sale one day, but said "you'll get them whenever they get built", then a bunch of people still wouldn't be able to order one and a bunch of the people who were able to order would be complaining that they've been waiting months for the watch they already paid for.

The other options are for him to drive down demand by simply charging more or to increase quantity by reducing quality. None of these seem like good solutions and would just get a bunch of other people mad at him about it. It's a no-win situation at this point. Hell, for the latest round of the Universa he partnered with a mid-sized established online retailer and sold items to them at wholesale to let them handle the retail side and people still got mad at him.

The first round non-preorders for the Fairwind starting on January 28th was super smooth and relaxed. The grey with sapphire bezels sold out after half a day, then grey with steel sold out by end of day one, but the blue models were available for several days. There were several of chances to snag one in a relaxed manner without having to click a fast as you can/pray or set up a bot before the internet hype cranked up over the last month.


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

Araziza said:


> It is an active choice to make things more difficult for people buying your product.


This makes it sound as if he's actively choosing to make our lives more difficult, which is what I disagree with. I've never owned a watch business, so I'd rather not backseat drive for Halios and their business model. If he wants to preserve his current scale of operation, I think that is fair and not an active choice to make people's lives difficult.

This pretty much sums up the Fairwind situation:


valuewatchguy said:


> If people were unaware of the pre-order then thats not Halios' fault.


If you expect Halios to sell you exactly what you want exactly when you want it, then you're in for disappointment. You're looking for mainstream watch brands at that point, or some of the less popular micro-brands.


----------



## one onety-one (Jul 20, 2020)

singularityseven said:


> If you expect Halios to sell you exactly what you want exactly when you want it, then you're in for disappointment. You're looking for mainstream watch brands at that point, or some of the less popular micro-brands.


Please don't reduce the conversation to this. Customers are desiring a better buying experience. I think there is a place somewhere between "sell you exactly what you want exactly when you want it" and the clumsy procedures now in place. Hopefully you, and others who reflexively jump to excuse and rationalize the current situation can begin to understand this.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

one onety-one said:


> Please don't reduce the conversation to this. Customers are desiring a better buying experience. I think there is a place somewhere between "sell you exactly what you want exactly when you want it" and the clumsy procedures now in place. Hopefully you, and others who reflexively jump to excuse and rationalize the current situation can begin to understand this.


Clumsy procedures and all.....he's tried several options and none have yielded optimal results. Not sure how long you have followed the brand but you would know that if you have been around Halios a while. Prior to the Hodinkee Seaforth article 4 years ago, he built watches, put them up for sale on his site. then shipped them out in 2-3 weeks after an initial ordering window. All left over watches were usually available on his site for weeks after that. At some point they sold out. Easy right?

After the Hodinkee effect, the demand for his product has expoentially increased and he has tried to increase production (within his self defined limits) to meet demand ever since with every subsequent release. That also has failed. All @singularityseven is saying is that ultimately its his business and for his own reasons he has not chosen to adopt all the ideas that are being posited here. I've been hearing the same complaints about his ordering process for 3-4 years now. At some point you have to assume that his current business model will not allow for anything different. There are other brands that offer a different business model with great design, function, and quality.....most people that are long time complainers may be better off with those brands.

Helm
Ming
Laventure
Scurfa
Oak & Oscar

These are some other brands that recently have had similar issue with supply & demand, they all use different models of delivery and yet demand still exceeded supply.
(I've been on the email list for a Helm for a year and never have gotten the email saying it was open for ordering. Im being told that I'm further down the list and they havent gotten to me yet. No idea how far down the list though! lol!)


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

duplicate


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

valuewatchguy said:


> At some point you have to assume that his current business model will not allow for anything different. There are other brands that offer a different business model with great design, function, and quality.....most people that are long time complainers may be better off with those brands.


This is what I was trying to say.



one onety-one said:


> Please don't reduce the conversation to this. Customers are desiring a better buying experience. I think there is a place somewhere between "sell you exactly what you want exactly when you want it" and the clumsy procedures now in place. Hopefully you, and others who reflexively jump to excuse and rationalize the current situation can begin to understand this.


I don't claim that the way things are is the best way to do it, but the way I see it is that it isn't all that bad, and there were more than a few opportunities to buy one of these watches. It is fair to desire a better buying experience, and I would've loved to not have to wait months to get a Fairwind, but I suppose I'm one of the gullible few that believes Jason when he expresses his inability to do better than what he's doing now.


----------



## Lawrence648 (May 3, 2019)

While I’m certainly disappointed in not getting one yesterday, I totally agree that running the business how he sees fit by not scaling or handling releases differently is completely up to him. In a lot of ways it’s refreshing to see someone care more about his craft than just expanding at all costs. 

What frustrates me as a potential customer though, and what has probably turned me off from Halios in the future, is repeating the same mistakes that are within his control, in particular items being “sold out” while you are completing the checkout process. Imagine going into a brick and mortar store, picking something from the self, and then someone snatches it out of your hands in the checkout line. I’m betting most people would not shop there any longer (or worse). In his email he blames this on Shopify’s technology. Ok, so get a new vendor. The technology exists. These are the things he can control to make the experience a little better. It seems that the “apology email” has become a standard part of the release process.


----------



## Araziza (Apr 24, 2015)

singularityseven said:


> This makes it sound as if he's actively choosing to make our lives more difficult, which is what I disagree with. I've never owned a watch business, so I'd rather not backseat drive for Halios and their business model. If he wants to preserve his current scale of operation, I think that is fair and not an active choice to make people's lives difficult.


My point was that it's both. Jason is well aware of the downside of his business model, and chooses it over the alternative. I'm not saying he's wrong to do so. And it's obvious he's not insensitive to it or his aspiring customers, as is evident from the email he sent out yesterday.

Look, I work for a manufacturing company that makes windows and doors for high rise buildings. When I started there, it was a small company that only did 4 or 5 local buildings a year. Over time our product got a good reputation, and eventually the business grew and started expanding to other markets. However, as the demand grew, our product couldn't be manufactured at the scale we needed with the same machines, automation software, and manufacturing processes. At least not without compromising on quality.

I've spent the last number of years managing the team whose responsibility it is to design manufacturing processes, develop the software needed to support them, and integrate new machinery. And as the pressure is so high for these changes to be made, I've also had to scale up our team to bring in people who have the skill, talent and attention to detail to be able to visualize and understand what needs to be done, or at very least execute my instructions exactly.

It's not easy. Hiring the right people is a gigantic pain in the butt. Fixing mistakes along the way can also suck. I can totally understand why someone wouldn't want to do that. But scaling to meet demand is definitely doable, and if you hire the right people, it can be done (for the most part) without taking over or reducing the quality of your life.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SKYWATCH007 (Oct 2, 2020)

valuewatchguy said:


> You say that it fixes it but he did do a preorder for the FW....still lots of unhappy people now. If people were unaware of the pre-order then thats not Halios' fault. long time fans of his knew that he was releasing the FW and Uni ever since Windup Watch Fair San Fransisco in 2019. A full year before he opened preorder in summer of 2020
> 
> 
> __
> ...


Exactly, unhappy "NOW." The people that were aware of the pre-order were all happy. Don't twist my words around and tell me I'm blaming Jason. I was merely suggesting a different way to order. We are all free to make our opinions, without having long drawn out explanations of why we are wrong.


----------



## one onety-one (Jul 20, 2020)

SKYWATCH007 said:


> Exactly, unhappy "NOW." The people that were aware of the pre-order were all happy. Don't twist my words around and tell me I'm blaming Jason. I was merely suggesting a different way to order. We are all free to make our opinions, without having long drawn out explanations of why we are wrong.


Well, you obviously think it's your job to change the way Halios sells its watches but since I don't think it has been mentioned yet, Halios is Jason's company and he can sell his watches however he sees fit.


----------



## SKYWATCH007 (Oct 2, 2020)

one onety-one said:


> Well, you obviously think it's your job to change the way Halios sells its watches but since I don't think it has been mentioned yet, Halios is Jason's company and he can sell his watches however he sees fit.


Nice observation, you nailed it!


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

one onety-one said:


> Well, you obviously think it's your job to change the way Halios sells its watches but since I don't think it has been mentioned yet, Halios is Jason's company and he can sell his watches however he sees fit.


😂


----------



## SKYWATCH007 (Oct 2, 2020)

singularityseven said:


> 😂


There you are Beans...was wondering when you'll swoop in! Keep up the good work with your reviews.


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

SKYWATCH007 said:


> There you are Beans...was wondering when you'll swoop in! Keep up the good work with your reviews.


Thanks! 🙏


----------



## drewq (Jan 10, 2020)

It seems like Jason is trying to clear remaining inventory but doesn’t have a huge amount of stock.

Here is a potentially unpopular idea that might leave people with less 5am heartbreak - a lottery system.


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

drewq said:


> It seems like Jason is trying to clear remaining inventory but doesn't have a huge amount of stock.
> 
> Here is a potentially unpopular idea that might leave people with less 5am heartbreak - a lottery system.


Massena Labs tried that after they completely screwed up the MING x Massena release (twice?) in two days. People were not happy and cried foul saying the lottery was rigged by people using bots to send multiple e-mail entries. There was no way to verify that multiple entries were submitted by a single person, and people were not happy.

But I've heard that this system works well with some other hype goods, so if they can figure out a way to ensure it is a "fair" lottery, then that could work.


----------



## chris902 (Oct 5, 2020)

drewq said:


> It seems like Jason is trying to clear remaining inventory but doesn't have a huge amount of stock.
> 
> Here is a potentially unpopular idea that might leave people with less 5am heartbreak - a lottery system.


He did that with the last Seaforth bronze run and it didn't work because so many people signed up who did not follow through on actually purchasing the watch. And of course people got mad that they didn't win a spot in the lottery.


----------



## Baramats (Dec 22, 2019)

It must be hard to judge demand as both the Fairwind and Universa was met with a lot of sceptisism and "I rather wait for the Seaforth" until a couple of weeks after the limited Pastel and Silver Uni's came out. This was especially true for the FW for a long time, but now it seems a lot of us has "understood" the greatness of these designs.

They are great watches, I love mine and regret selling my "Blue steel" diver Fairwind. I look forward to future releases from Jason and regardless of how they are done I am going to try and buy more of these.

Current Halios line up


----------



## one onety-one (Jul 20, 2020)

Doesn't Lorier and/or Nodus have an email list of buyers who are notified when the watch becomes available for sale? You have 24hrs to respond otherwise you lose your place in line. Seems simple, fair and efficient. What am I missing?


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

one onety-one said:


> Doesn't Lorier and/or Nodus have an email list of buyers who are notified when the watch becomes available for sale? You have 24hrs to respond otherwise you lose your place in line. Seems simple, fair and efficient. What am I missing?


Jason had open ordering for quite some time.

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## one onety-one (Jul 20, 2020)

JLS36 said:


> Jason had open ordering for quite some time.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


Yes. What does that have to do with what I wrote?


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

Baramats said:


> It must be hard to judge demand as both the Fairwind and Universa was met with a lot of sceptisism and "I rather wait for the Seaforth" until a couple of weeks after the limited Pastel and Silver Uni's came out. This was especially true for the FW for a long time, but now it seems a lot of us has "understood" the greatness of these designs.
> 
> They are great watches, I love mine and regret selling my blue steeldiver Fairwind. I look forward to future releases from Jason and regardless of how they are done I am going to try and buy more of these.
> 
> ...


Lovely collection! I was one of those that "overlooked" the Fairwind initially.

I got to spend some time with a grey Fairwind (before the bracelets shipped out) that I borrowed from a friend back in December. I liked it a lot, but didn't really fall in love with this model until later.









I think the bracelet had a lot to do with my change of heart, as well as just that clean and symmetric design just needing time to grow on me. And the amount of wrist time my Universa got just convinced me that I needed a FW too.


----------



## chris902 (Oct 5, 2020)

one onety-one said:


> Doesn't Lorier and/or Nodus have an email list of buyers who are notified when the watch becomes available for sale? You have 24hrs to respond otherwise you lose your place in line. Seems simple, fair and efficient. What am I missing?


Lorier only do that for pre-orders (and stopped doing it altogether for both the hydra 2 and Hyperion). They sent an invoice link that expired in 24 hours. For additional runs of the same watch they just put the the watch up as stock in the store.

Again, for the Fairwind Halios just did a normal preorder and then for the first (and largest) run of non-presale Fairwinds earlier this year people who signed up to be alerted (or those who otherwise got the link) were able to order on a not-totally-public page for several days.

With both the Fairwind system and the Lorier system if you signed up for pre-order you got the watch you wanted, difference was that not everyone who preordered got the Lorier but no one had to pay until it was ready to ship. With Halios everyone who signed up to preorder had to pay up front but 100% of them got the watch. (Plus Halios had a secondary option where you could snag it for several days if you missed the pre-order)

The issue is that people chose not to sign up for the pre-order of the Fairwind (which was admittedly a lifetime ago) and then chose not to buy it in January during the leisurely first round of regular ordering.


----------



## one onety-one (Jul 20, 2020)

chris902 said:


> Lorier only do that for pre-orders (and stopped doing it altogether for both the hydra 2 and Hyperion). They sent an invoice link that expired in 24 hours. For additional runs of the same watch they just put the the watch up as stock in the store.
> 
> Again, for the Fairwind Halios just did a normal preorder and then for the first (and largest) run of non-presale Fairwinds earlier this year people who signed up to be alerted (or those who otherwise got the link) were able to order on a not-totally-public page for several days.
> 
> ...


Lorier did not limit that procedure to pre-orders for the Falcon II. I signed up after the Falcon II had sold out and bought the watch via a 24hr email link when it re-stocked. It seemed to work well and be more desirable than the "system" in place at Halios. Delays in production and assembly of the Fairwind surely did no favors for the retail side.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Its a tough road for sure to find the right balance. Obviously lots of systems out there. 

When I start my micro brand, i sure hope i have such overwhelming demand for my watches that people will dedicate time to comment on my ordering system flaws, while they wait for my next batch of watches.


----------



## zetaplus93 (Jul 22, 2013)

I think the moral of the story is to sign up years in advance for anything that Jason puts out. You'll be guaranteed to get it, just need to wait a few years


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

one onety-one said:


> Doesn't Lorier and/or Nodus have an email list of buyers who are notified when the watch becomes available for sale? You have 24hrs to respond otherwise you lose your place in line. Seems simple, fair and efficient. What am I missing?


I think it depends on the size of the list. Someone posted a screen shot of a post from Jason from that failed lottery system saying it would have taken months to work through the list at the rate it was going. No big deal to give 24 hours to purchase for a small list, but I'm guessing the number of people on the lottery list that did not respond/purchase was slowing things down too much. Just speculation on my part as I had no clue about Halios back then.


----------



## one onety-one (Jul 20, 2020)

NS1 said:


> I think it depends on the size of the list. Someone posted a screen shot of a post from Jason from that failed lottery system saying it would have taken months to work through the list at the rate it was going. No big deal to give 24 hours to purchase for a small list, but I'm guessing the number of people on the lottery list that did not respond/purchase was slowing things down too much. Just speculation on my part as I had no clue about Halios back then.


Lottery, shmottery. With the 24hr method, they can send emails to the same number of people as watches they'll have available for sale. Going by the number of watches available at each release, we're really not talking about a lot of emails. The inventory can be cleared in a matter of days. Under a week, for sure, and in Halios time, that's the blink of an eye.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Smiths Everest Lottery


I was planning on playing the Smiths lottery this morning. A batch of the white dial 36mm Everests went up for sale. Let’s just say I overindulged last night. By the time I woke up they were, of course, sold out. Is there anyone here who bought one?




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## Araziza (Apr 24, 2015)

singularityseven said:


> Lovely collection! I was one of those that "overlooked" the Fairwind initially.
> 
> I got to spend some time with a grey Fairwind (before the bracelets shipped out) that I borrowed from a friend back in December. I liked it a lot, but didn't really fall in love with this model until later.
> 
> ...


What strap is this?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

Araziza said:


> What strap is this?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This one is a cordura strap from Hadley Roma / Hadley.


----------



## Araziza (Apr 24, 2015)

singularityseven said:


> This one is a cordura strap from Hadley Roma / Hadley.


Thanks, just ordered the bathyal blue sapphire fairwind, might look into the blue cordura strap&#8230;

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## milkdoes (Nov 12, 2020)

@singularityseven or others -- a bit of a silly question, but how close to black is the grey Fairwind? is it dark enough that it would satisfy or otherwise match if i was wearing a black outfit, or is it closer to a grey with some blue/green vibes based on the lighting?

ive been trying to hold myself to a fairly tight 3-5 watch collection and recently ordered the blue. i find myself waffling back and forth and wondering if i shouldve ordered the grey instead (after some trades, i don't have a black watch in my lineup and a skin diver like this could be a nice do-it-all).


----------



## Tpp3975 (May 23, 2021)

milkdoes said:


> @singularityseven or others -- a bit of a silly question, but how close to black is the grey Fairwind? is it dark enough that it would satisfy or otherwise match if i was wearing a black outfit, or is it closer to a grey with some blue/green vibes based on the lighting?
> 
> ive been trying to hold myself to a fairly tight 3-5 watch collection and recently ordered the blue. i find myself waffling back and forth and wondering if i shouldve ordered the grey instead (after some trades, i don't have a black watch in my lineup and a skin diver like this could be a nice do-it-all).


The problem probably isn't the dial but rather the blue/teal tipped second hand. That may throw off your color scheme a bit. That said I think it will be pretty versatile and will go with just about anything including a black outfit.


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

milkdoes said:


> @singularityseven or others -- a bit of a silly question, but how close to black is the grey Fairwind? is it dark enough that it would satisfy or otherwise match if i was wearing a black outfit, or is it closer to a grey with some blue/green vibes based on the lighting?
> 
> ive been trying to hold myself to a fairly tight 3-5 watch collection and recently ordered the blue. i find myself waffling back and forth and wondering if i shouldve ordered the grey instead (after some trades, i don't have a black watch in my lineup and a skin diver like this could be a nice do-it-all).


My memory of the grey is a bit foggy (I reviewed that one in December last year), but it is definitely grey. On a spectrum of light grey to black, I'd say it was about 70% there, but with strong hues of grey and green. The blue one is pretty deep but could attract some attention if you get smacked with some bright natural lighting. I think both could work with all black but honestly, I'm the worst person to ask since I can't remember the last time I was in a suit.


----------



## milkdoes (Nov 12, 2020)

singularityseven said:


> My memory of the grey is a bit foggy (I reviewed that one in December last year), but it is definitely grey. On a spectrum of light grey to black, I'd say it was about 70% there, but with strong hues of grey and green. The blue one is pretty deep but could attract some attention if you get smacked with some bright natural lighting. I think both could work with all black but honestly, I'm the worst person to ask since I can't remember the last time I was in a suit.


(edited) no problem. I appreciate the input nonetheless! i currently have a SPB197 (non-limited Glacier Alpinist) and I was a bit worried that it would be a bit too similar to the grey, which was why i went for the full blue initially.



Tpp3975 said:


> The problem probably isn't the dial but rather the blue/teal tipped second hand. That may throw off your color scheme a bit. That said I think it will be pretty versatile and will go with just about anything including a black outfit.


thanks! i actually quite like the mint hand (prefer it over the orange of the blue), but the way it kind of blends in some of the grey photos made me wonder "how black" the dial was. Thanks for the input about its versatility -- definitely something for me to think about after the blue arrives.


----------



## Baramats (Dec 22, 2019)

milkdoes said:


> (edited) no problem. I appreciate the input nonetheless! i currently have a SPB197 (non-limited Glacier Alpinist) and I was a bit worried that it would be a bit too similar to the grey, which was why i went for the full blue initially.
> 
> thanks! i actually quite like the mint hand (prefer it over the orange of the blue), but the way it kind of blends in some of the grey photos made me wonder "how black" the dial was. Thanks for the input about its versatility -- definitely something for me to think about after the blue arrives.


Here's how I think the grey look's with something black. I varies between dark grey in low light and a pale pastel grey in sunlight.


----------



## milkdoes (Nov 12, 2020)

Baramats said:


> Here's how I think the grey look's with something black. I varies between dark grey in low light and a pale pastel grey in sunlight.
> 
> View attachment 15985162
> 
> View attachment 15985163


That's a great look and has me low-key wishing I got it instead of the blue. I guess we'll have to wait and see how I feel when the blue arrives. Thank you! This was very helpful. The grey plays really well with the light.


----------



## Baramats (Dec 22, 2019)

milkdoes said:


> That's a great look and has me low-key wishing I got it instead of the blue. I guess we'll have to wait and see how I feel when the blue arrives. Thank you! This was very helpful. The grey plays really well with the light.


Most times I see it as the dark version of itself, if that helps.


----------



## bdotx (Nov 26, 2019)

Has anyone with both colors tried swapping the bezels? I'd be interested in seeing a grey dial with blue bezel or vice versa.


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

Gray Fairwind and its ever changing dial today.


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

Anybody hear anything regarding deliveries of the last batch of Fairwinds?


----------



## milkdoes (Nov 12, 2020)

singularityseven said:


> Anybody hear anything regarding deliveries of the last batch of Fairwinds?


i have not and i ordered fairly immediately. it's been short of two weeks, I'm going to be a bit antsy next week. Given how Halios' scheduling has been, i'm bracing that it may take longer than 3 weeks, but here's hoping.

that said, it looked like a few fairwinds in like-new condition popped up on mechmarket recently, so i would expect some people to have had better luck


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

milkdoes said:


> i have not and i ordered fairly immediately. it's been short of two weeks, I'm going to be a bit antsy next week. Given how Halios' scheduling has been, i'm bracing that it may take longer than 3 weeks, but here's hoping.
> 
> that said, it looked like a few fairwinds in like-new condition popped up on mechmarket recently, so i would expect some people to have had better luck


My pastel blue Uni was delivered within the 2-3 week delivery window so I imagine these will be on time as well. Hopefully it shouldn't be too long now!


----------



## milkdoes (Nov 12, 2020)

singularityseven said:


> My pastel blue Uni was delivered within the 2-3 week delivery window so I imagine these will be on time as well. Hopefully it shouldn't be too long now!


that makes me feel optimistic. im still torn on the blue and the grey (im finding it hard to find other divers i love in black, and Oris & others make striking blue alternatives). im pretty eager to see the blue in person.


----------



## mistertran510 (Nov 7, 2019)

milkdoes said:


> that makes me feel optimistic. im still torn on the blue and the grey (im finding it hard to find other divers i love in black, and Oris & others make striking blue alternatives). im pretty eager to see the blue in person.


If it helps any, the blue is gorgeous in a variety of lighting situations, from a cobalt blue in direct light to a deep navy as seen in my pic below.


----------



## d_handl3y (Nov 14, 2020)

mistertran510 said:


> If it helps any, the blue is gorgeous in a variety of lighting situations, from a cobalt blue in direct light to a deep navy as seen in my pic below.
> 
> View attachment 15999555


Halios blue just hits different


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

Yeah, I can confirm that the blue on the Fairwind is pretty stunning.


----------



## chris902 (Oct 5, 2020)

That bathyl blue looking almost grey on an overcast day.










Still getting more wrist time than all my other watches combined. Just feels and looks like a great summer watch.


----------



## Baramats (Dec 22, 2019)

singularityseven said:


> Yeah, I can confirm that the blue on the Fairwind is pretty stunning.


Looking good!

Edit: might as well put a pic of my Fairwind here:


----------



## milkdoes (Nov 12, 2020)

Anyone get a shipping notification? I'm hoping for some good news this week!


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

milkdoes said:


> Anyone get a shipping notification? I'm hoping for some good news this week!


Nope, haven't heard anything but I'd expect them to start shipping out by end of this week if they are on schedule.


----------



## TheSeikoGuy (Jul 13, 2020)

singularityseven said:


> Yeah, I can confirm that the blue on the Fairwind is pretty stunning.


Pretty cool to see how similar the case proportions are, but two very different styles. A GMT fairwind would be sweet


----------



## TheSeikoGuy (Jul 13, 2020)

Wearing mine today


----------



## milkdoes (Nov 12, 2020)

TheSeikoGuy said:


> Wearing mine today
> View attachment 16008706
> 
> View attachment 16008708


Those summer vibes! Where'd you get the strap?


----------



## mephisto (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## TheSeikoGuy (Jul 13, 2020)

milkdoes said:


> Those summer vibes! Where'd you get the strap?


The strap is from Mushi Straps, but unfortunately they went out of business about a month ago.


----------



## nolanz14 (Dec 12, 2009)

Man great shots! You all have me thinking about swapping my Seaforth for a blue Fairwind


----------



## Oreamnus (Apr 16, 2021)




----------



## Araziza (Apr 24, 2015)

Oreamnus said:


> View attachment 16012341


Does anyone have their shipping notification? Has anyone heard anything about it? The 2-3 week period he originally mentioned is tomorrow (or Friday, for those in the second group.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oreamnus (Apr 16, 2021)




----------



## Baramats (Dec 22, 2019)

Hang in there guys! The Fairwind is a really great practical everyday watch, worth waiting for!









After swimming and diving with this one I would not mind if Jason released Signal Orange and Bahama Yellow Fairwinds in the next series. Yes please!


----------



## Araziza (Apr 24, 2015)

Oreamnus said:


> View attachment 16013907
> 
> 
> View attachment 16013908


This is me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## milkdoes (Nov 12, 2020)

Hats off to Jason for the update. Communication has been one area people have been asking more of from Halios and I'm sure he was gonna start getting an influx of emails into his inbox.

That said, I barely made it into 6580! Pretty stoked


----------



## zetaplus93 (Jul 22, 2013)

Almost looks black in this lighting:


----------



## Pogo247 (May 11, 2020)

nolanz14 said:


> Man great shots! You all have me thinking about swapping my Seaforth for a blue Fairwind


I had an Abyss blue Seaforth with Sapphire bezel and sold it on as felt it wore slightly too large for me (17cm wrist) . I have a Fairwind now (blue sapphire bezel) and honestly, it just feels like a more premium watch to me, it's got a more unique case and I also find the dial more dynamic as well. The light play and comfort of the bracelet and the clasp are ridiculously good for a watch in this price range. If someone told me this watch cost double, I wouldn't bat an eyelid

Sent from my SM-G991B using Tapatalk


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

Anybody get a shipping notification yet? For order numbers <= 6580 i.e.


----------



## milkdoes (Nov 12, 2020)

zetaplus93 said:


> Almost looks like black in this lighting:


Looks like an Abyss Blue Fairwind from here, which sounds amazing.



singularityseven said:


> Anybody get a shipping notification yet? For order numbers <= 6580 i.e.


Not yet. It's unfortunate too because it's starting to look like I may need to change the shipping address if it doesn't get shipped on schedule. Hopefully we'll get something in the next few hours


----------



## interdrama (May 11, 2016)

Is it crazy to dream of one in bahama yellow?


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

Anybody get a tracking number yet?


----------



## Baramats (Dec 22, 2019)

interdrama said:


> Is it crazy to dream of one in bahama yellow?


At least we are two dreamers


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

interdrama said:


> Is it crazy to dream of one in bahama yellow?


No. And now I want a Bahama Yellow FW, so thank you.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

singularityseven said:


> No. And now I want a Bahama Yellow FW, so thank you.


Bahama yellow dial, black sapphire 12 hour bezel.

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

JLS36 said:


> Bahama yellow dial, black sapphire 12 hour bezel.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


I'd go for a Bahama Yellow dial and SS bezel!


----------



## Baramats (Dec 22, 2019)

JLS36 said:


> Bahama yellow dial, black sapphire 12 hour bezel.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


I would like a black alu bezel insert and only one lume dot with my BHY-FW 

Edit: I got this graphic nato strap that also would fit well with that hypothetical Bahama Yellow Fairwind.


----------



## nolanz14 (Dec 12, 2009)

Pogo247 said:


> I had an Abyss blue Seaforth with Sapphire bezel and sold it on as felt it wore slightly too large for me (17cm wrist) . I have a Fairwind now (blue sapphire bezel) and honestly, it just feels like a more premium watch to me, it's got a more unique case and I also find the dial more dynamic as well. The light play and comfort of the bracelet and the clasp are ridiculously good for a watch in this price range. If someone told me this watch cost double, I wouldn't bat an eyelid
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991B using Tapatalk


My only reservation is the lugs and end link of the bracelet. Somehow these appear long and out of proportion? The Seaforth works fine with my 7' wrist, but I'm satrting to prefer smaller (40 and under) watches.


----------



## DanKoR0 (Dec 4, 2015)

I'm a longtime Halios fan, and I love the case and bracelet on this, but I'm not totally sold on either of the two color options just yet. I gather the color can change quite a bit depending on lighting, but both sapphire bezels look just a little bit washed out to me in some pics. It almost feels like they straddle the line between light and dark, and I think I'd prefer something that falls squarely on one end of the spectrum regardless of lighting.

I'm pretty sure I'll end up with one of these eventually, just not sure if I'll warm up to the blue or grey, or hold out for another color that speaks to me more. In the meantime, keep the pics coming!


----------



## chris902 (Oct 5, 2020)

The lugs are intentionally longer and more angular than is the norm to the point of being almost being dissonant, but it's an intentional design choice. I think it really works, but if it looks wonky to you then I would just look at other watch options instead. It's one of those things you are either going to like or dislike.

In terms of sizing, I have a somewhat flat 6.75" wrist and the sloping lugs/medium dial size make it fit great for me.


----------



## milkdoes (Nov 12, 2020)

DanKoR0 said:


> I'm a longtime Halios fan... but I'm not totally sold on either of the two color options just yet.


im in a similar boat. i sometimes struggle with versatile grays that aren't quite black or blues that may not be subtle nor sunburst-y enough. It's difficult to decide from photos so i would encourage you to just take the plunge if/when the opportunity presents itself (given that order windows are tight and the secondhand market moves fast). worst case, you won't have trouble moving a fairwind.

unrelated: im just under #6580 mark and am still waiting for a shipping notification. im assuming it's just a day-to-day slip. will report back once i get one.


----------



## Araziza (Apr 24, 2015)

Has anyone (above or below 6580) gotten a shipping notification yet?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## milkdoes (Nov 12, 2020)

Just under 6580, I emailed Jason y'day and he informed me that two orders under 6580 were delayed including mine. 

Edit: Mine is en route!


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

milkdoes said:


> Mine is en route!


Just got a notification from DHL!


----------



## Araziza (Apr 24, 2015)

Both happy for and jealous of all of you. No update on mine (I’m on the wrong side of 6580)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## websturr (Jan 9, 2021)

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## chris902 (Oct 5, 2020)

Outside the city on vacation for the week. Fairwind is a nice watch for a coastal holiday.


----------



## Histrionics (Feb 5, 2021)

Everyone see the new Halios forum page?


----------



## Aoi (Sep 9, 2019)

Link?


----------



## milkdoes (Nov 12, 2020)

HALIOS Watches || FAQ + FORUM | HALIOS Watches







halioswatches.com


----------



## Baramats (Dec 22, 2019)

Aoi said:


> Link?


see above, I failed 😅


----------



## d_handl3y (Nov 14, 2020)

milkdoes said:


> HALIOS Watches || FAQ + FORUM | HALIOS Watches
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmmm&#8230; what's all this about


----------



## EHV (Mar 30, 2010)

Arrived today


----------



## Araziza (Apr 24, 2015)

EHV said:


> Arrived today
> 
> View attachment 16028125
> View attachment 16028126
> View attachment 16028127


Still haven't received a shipping notification&#8230;

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

Mine arrived today too (order 658X), so the rest shouldn't be too far off.


----------



## milkdoes (Nov 12, 2020)

Mine arrived yesterday! Pretty stoked. Just need to wait till sunday to get it sized. First look, it's met my expectations despite those expectations being compounded by the hype and wait. The travel case is actually pretty decent for what it is - I would use it for travel if it supported two watches.



d_handl3y said:


> Hmmm&#8230; what's all this about


He has an introductory post with the aspiration of the FAQrum replacing the journal. So perhaps the hope is to centralize updates and discussion currently happening everywhere (three deep WUS threads, IG, emails, etc) to his website. Seems like a good move for him to share ideas and updates without having to individually reply to a ton of emails/ig comments.


----------



## CT07 (Aug 8, 2017)

Just wondering what’s peoples thoughts are when picking which bezel, divers vs 12 hour. So hard to pick.

Edit: Also, is there any resources showing all the different variations of Halios models? Just curious since I'm late on the Halios train.


----------



## stamonkey (Jan 1, 2015)

CT07 said:


> Just wondering what's peoples thoughts are when picking which bezel, divers vs 12 hour. So hard to pick.


With a bi-directional bezel, I think the 12 hour bezel makes more sense.


----------



## Baramats (Dec 22, 2019)

stamonkey said:


> With a bi-directional bezel, I think the 12 hour bezel makes more sense.


But as a parent/human being the bidirectional bezel is VERY practical in my everyday life. I do not dive but I time a lot of other things.


----------



## chris902 (Oct 5, 2020)

CT07 said:


> Just wondering what's peoples thoughts are when picking which bezel, divers vs 12 hour. So hard to pick.


I have the 12 hour bezel and am glad I got it instead of the dive bezel. My logic is that it's easier for me to quickly calculate minutes on the 12 hour scale (ie what you do when you look at a watch face) than to calculate hours based on a minute scale.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

CT07 said:


> Just wondering what's peoples thoughts are when picking which bezel, divers vs 12 hour. So hard to pick.
> 
> Edit: Also, is there any resources showing all the different variations of Halios models? Just curious since I'm late on the Halios train.


I get so much lore use out of a 12 hour bezel it's basically my default choice for a diver these days, if that choice is offered. I don't dive and I use a digital timer.

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gisae (Dec 30, 2012)

CT07 said:


> Just wondering what's peoples thoughts are when picking which bezel, divers vs 12 hour. So hard to pick.


It was pretty easy for me. It love diver bezels. The hour bezel just looks weird to me.


----------



## Oreamnus (Apr 16, 2021)

Just got my DHL shipping notification


----------



## Araziza (Apr 24, 2015)

Oreamnus said:


> Just got my DHL shipping notification


Got my shipping notification also!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nolanz14 (Dec 12, 2009)

I purchased a series 1 Fairwind and it's a very nice watch. My first impressions are that it's seems really small compared to my Seaforth even at 39mm. I really love the shade of blue compared to my SF. The crown, bracelet and finish are all really amazing for a watch at this price point. The claps is a bit large compared to a lot of bracelets I've worn, although nothing that would prevent me from wearing this on a regular basis. The lugs that I initially thought were long are no longer an issue in person. My only decision now is to decide which one stays and which one goes? I'm going to give this a few days to see.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)




----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)




----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)




----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)




----------



## Araziza (Apr 24, 2015)

My fairwind was supposed to be delivered today, but got delayed. So salty…


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pogo247 (May 11, 2020)

nolanz14 said:


> I purchased a series 1 Fairwind and it's a very nice watch. My first impressions are that it's seems really small compared to my Seaforth even at 39mm. I really love the shade of blue compared to my SF. The crown, bracelet and finish are all really amazing for a watch at this price point. The claps is a bit large compared to a lot of bracelets I've worn, although nothing that would prevent me from wearing this on a regular basis. The lugs that I initially thought were long are no longer an issue in person. My only decision now is to decide which one stays and which one goes? I'm going to give this a few days to see.


I was in the same boat, had a SF as well but sold it when the Fairwind turned up. The FW just seemed to fit me better (17cm wrist) and I absolutely love the bit of bling the bracelet gives off when it hits the light. Would love to see if anyone knows of a better sub $800 watch as I'm yet to see one!

Sent from my SM-G991B using Tapatalk


----------



## nolanz14 (Dec 12, 2009)

Pogo247 said:


> I was in the same boat, had a SF as well but sold it when the Fairwind turned up. The FW just seemed to fit me better (17cm wrist) and I absolutely love the bit of bling the bracelet gives off when it hits the light. Would love to see if anyone knows of a better sub $800 watch as I'm yet to see one!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991B using Tapatalk


I'm not a fan of the bracelet to be honest. As you mentioned the bling factor is really a turn off for me and the clasp is large. I'm not much of a bracelet guy either, besides my Rolex. The FW is a nice watch, but a bit too small for my 7' wrist. I really enjoy everything thing else about it (case, bezel, dial and crown). This one will end up as a catch and release and the SF will stay. I just need a Ginault bracelet for that one.


----------



## WizardofWatch (Dec 12, 2018)

What were you order numbers if you don't mind me asking? I am 66XX and no notification yet! Looks like I managed to snag one of the last pieces! ?



Oreamnus said:


> Just got my DHL shipping notification





Araziza said:


> Got my shipping notification also!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WizardofWatch (Dec 12, 2018)

nolanz14 said:


> The FW is a nice watch, but a bit too small for my 7' wrist.


Mind sharing a pic on your wrist? I would think that it looked just fine with a L2L of about 48mm. I have a Farer with a 44mm L2L and it looks ok on my 7.5" wrist.
Btw, not trying to saying that you are wrong at all. Just curious as I am waiting on my FW. Thanks!


----------



## stamonkey (Jan 1, 2015)

nolanz14 said:


> I'm not a fan of the bracelet to be honest. As you mentioned the bling factor is really a turn off for me and the clasp is large. I'm not much of a bracelet guy either, besides my Rolex. The FW is a nice watch, but a bit too small for my 7' wrist. I really enjoy everything thing else about it (case, bezel, dial and crown). This one will end up as a catch and release and the SF will stay. I just need a Ginault bracelet for that one.


FWIW, I've got my SF on a ginault bracelet and the clasp is every bit as beefy as my FW clasp and slightly longer. I'm a huge fan of both watches and both bracelets, but if I could change anything it would be slimming down the clasps (and having a FW date option).


----------



## Oreamnus (Apr 16, 2021)

WizardofWatch said:


> What were you order numbers if you don't mind me asking? I am 66XX and no notification yet! Looks like I managed to snag one of the last pieces! ?


Order #660x

7" wrist
I love the size. It's perfect for me and my preferences.


















Sorry to those still waiting. It's worth the wait!


----------



## nolanz14 (Dec 12, 2009)

WizardofWatch said:


> Mind sharing a pic on your wrist? I would think that it looked just fine with a L2L of about 48mm. I have a Farer with a 44mm L2L and it looks ok on my 7.5" wrist.
> Btw, not trying to saying that you are wrong at all. Just curious as I am waiting on my FW. Thanks!


It actually fits fine, I'm just not used to 39mm and the bracelet coming up on top of my wrist.


----------



## nolanz14 (Dec 12, 2009)

stamonkey said:


> FWIW, I've got my SF on a ginault bracelet and the clasp is every bit as beefy as my FW clasp and slightly longer. I'm a huge fan of both watches and both bracelets, but if I could change anything it would be slimming down the clasps (and having a FW date option).


That's good to know. Does the Ginault fit more balanced since the SF is larger than the FW? The FW bracelet seems a bit flimsy and then you get to the large claps. Seems off balanced to me.


----------



## stamonkey (Jan 1, 2015)

nolanz14 said:


> That's good to know. Does the Ginault fit more balanced since the SF is larger than the FW? The FW bracelet seems a bit flimsy and then you get to the large claps. Seems off balanced to me.


The ginault is very balanced and quite comfortable on the SF, it's well worth the purchase if you're a bracelet guy. You just want to be mindful that the clasp is thicc and the end link curve is a touch rounder than the flatter SF case.


----------



## jomal66 (Dec 3, 2010)

Thanks for posting that Ginault pic. I too was never aware how massive that clasp is.


----------



## WizardofWatch (Dec 12, 2018)

Oreamnus said:


> Order #660x
> 
> 7" wrist
> I love the size. It's perfect for me and my preferences.
> ...


Very nice!!! Can't wait for my watch! Hopefully I get the shipping notification by the end of this week!


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

A day lume kind of day.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## SebM (Mar 7, 2021)

nolanz14 said:


> I purchased a series 1 Fairwind and it's a very nice watch. My first impressions are that it seems really small compared to my Seaforth even at 39mm. I really love the shade of blue compared to my SF. The crown, bracelet and finish are all really amazing for a watch at this price point. The claps is a bit large compared to a lot of bracelets I've worn, although nothing that would prevent me from wearing this on a regular basis. The lugs that I initially thought were long are no longer an issue in person. My only decision now is to decide which one stays and which one goes? I'm going to give this a few days to see.


Could you show both next to each other? I've been fighting with myself over the conundrum "Seaforth or Fairwind?". I have a Universa so maybe the FW is too similar (case, bracelet) so the SF would make sense but I don't like larger watches so maybe the FW would be better if it looks/feels much smaller. But if I have the FW and the Uni, I know I'll want the SF. Anyway, if I have the Uni and SF, I'll want the FW. And then comes the choice of bezel and the choice of dial color, and I want many of them (not all) :/


----------



## SebM (Mar 7, 2021)

singularityseven said:


> Yeah, I can confirm that the blue on the Fairwind is pretty stunning.


OMG, the CW is 1sec late


----------



## guillelle (Mar 7, 2019)

SebM said:


> Could you show both next to each other? I've been fighting with myself over the conundrum "Seaforth or Fairwind?". I have a Universa so maybe the FW is too similar (case, bracelet) so the SF would make sense but I don't like larger watches so maybe the FW would be better if it looks/feels much smaller. But if I have the FW and the Uni, I know I'll want the SF. Anyway, if I have the Uni and SF, I'll want the FW. And then comes the choice of bezel and the choice of dial color, and I want many of them (not all) :/


Apologies for the reflections, but I wanted to take a straight from above shot to avoid any perspective distortions.

FWIW, I like better how the SF wears on my 7.5" wrist, but the FW is helping me on my journey to smaller watches (hoping to be able to enjoy some 36mm vintages some day!).


----------



## Baramats (Dec 22, 2019)

SebM said:


> Could you show both next to each other? I've been fighting with myself over the conundrum "Seaforth or Fairwind?". I have a Universa so maybe the FW is too similar (case, bracelet) so the SF would make sense but I don't like larger watches so maybe the FW would be better if it looks/feels much smaller. But if I have the FW and the Uni, I know I'll want the SF. Anyway, if I have the Uni and SF, I'll want the FW. And then comes the choice of bezel and the choice of dial color, and I want many of them (not all) :/


Here they are from the side, for additional info, in this order from the top:
Fairwind saphire dive bezel
Universa
Seaforth steel dive bezel


----------



## SebM (Mar 7, 2021)

stamonkey said:


> FWIW, I've got my SF on a ginault bracelet and the clasp is every bit as beefy as my FW clasp and slightly longer. I'm a huge fan of both watches and both bracelets, but if I could change anything it would be slimming down the clasps (and having a FW date option).


Thanks for the picture. It's very informative to see the case profiles side to side. Halios cases are fantastic. I find that we (me included) post too few pics of the case.


----------



## Tpp3975 (May 23, 2021)

Oreamnus said:


> Order #660x
> 
> 7" wrist
> I love the size. It's perfect for me and my preferences.
> ...


Pretty. I have a blue and grey incoming as I couldn't decode. These pics sealed the deal - grey it is. The mint tip is killer. Will share wrist time with my Tudor 925.


----------



## TheSeikoGuy (Jul 13, 2020)

Been challenging myself to wear this everyday for the month of August.


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Baramats said:


> Here they are from the side, for additional info, in this order from the top:
> Fairwind saphire dive bezel
> Universa
> Seaforth steel dive bezel
> ...


Great comparison and thanks for posting
"Looks" like the SF on the bottom is thinner than the top FW? FW looks to have a deeper more pronounced bottom while the SF has pretty flat case back?

Also looks like the FW, while a smaller case has a longer lug to lug than the larger SF?

*on edit I see the SF has a thicker mid case and that may incorporate more of the caseback than the FW's thinner mid case.


----------



## SKYWATCH007 (Oct 2, 2020)

Yea the SF curves down more than I thought. Those look like more controllable lugs for smaller wrists!


----------



## WizardofWatch (Dec 12, 2018)

Finally got my Fairwind! I must be among the very last people to get the grey dial!
And what a watch it is! Puts some of much more expensive watches to shame!!


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)




----------



## Araziza (Apr 24, 2015)

I’m kinda surprised this thread is so dead, especially given how active the seaforth thread is. I’ve had my fairwind about 2 weeks now, and I’ve been blown away by it. All the little details are perfect (other than the lack of date window, but I can live with that). The size is perfect. The colour is beautiful. The bracelet is wonderfully comfortable. I’m loving it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

Araziza said:


> I'm kinda surprised this thread is so dead, especially given how active the seaforth thread is. I've had my fairwind about 2 weeks now, and I've been blown away by it. All the little details are perfect (other than the lack of date window, but I can live with that). The size is perfect. The colour is beautiful. The bracelet is wonderfully comfortable. I'm loving it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Pictures are always a good way to get a thread active again.


----------



## d_handl3y (Nov 14, 2020)

Araziza said:


> I'm kinda surprised this thread is so dead, especially given how active the seaforth thread is. I've had my fairwind about 2 weeks now, and I've been blown away by it. All the little details are perfect (other than the lack of date window, but I can live with that). The size is perfect. The colour is beautiful. The bracelet is wonderfully comfortable. I'm loving it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There's a new forum on the actual Halios website where Jason chimes in - this is probably the main culprit this thread going quiet.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## Gisae (Dec 30, 2012)

Perfect watch for a mountain walk in the sun/rain/sun/rain/sun/rain. I've adjusted the bracelet quite a few times. 😎


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

For those wondering what may be coming next for Fairwinds, Universas and Seaforths, check out the Halios forum. I think Jason is just messing around and experimenting with different colors for the pictures he is posting, but they look awesome and suggest we may see some fun colors in future batches.


----------



## tetosaudi (Mar 17, 2018)

Anyone knows where to find a black one in EU?

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 8 Pro μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## Gisae (Dec 30, 2012)

There's only blue and grey.


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)




----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## WizardofWatch (Dec 12, 2018)

Definitely offers a lot of watch for the money!!


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

For my own amusement, I compared the Halios Fairwind to my Submariner, just to see what that would look like.


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

Wearing Bathyl blue today.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

I just had the chance to take my new Fairwind up to the lake this weekend...I am seriously impressed. This watch has me getting ready to list not only my Doxa Sub 200, but also my Tudor BB58 for sale...it is THAT good!


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

SaddleSC said:


> I just had the chance to take my new Fairwind up to the lake this weekend...I am seriously impressed. This watch has me getting ready to list not only my Doxa Sub 200, but also my Tudor BB58 for sale...it is THAT good!


Shameless enabling: the Universa is pretty awesome too.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

Another comparison video, this time the Halios Fairwind goes toe-to-toe with the latest Christopher Ward C60 #Tide


----------



## Shiny-Lights (Nov 16, 2018)

anyone knows are we straight to Seaforth at this point or will there be one more release for universa/fairwind?


----------



## KingKF1221 (Mar 6, 2020)

SaddleSC said:


> I just had the chance to take my new Fairwind up to the lake this weekend...I am seriously impressed. This watch has me getting ready to list not only my Doxa Sub 200, but also my Tudor BB58 for sale...it is THAT good!


Nice shot!
I agree, the FW is that great of a watch. Really do love it!


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

KingKF1221 said:


> Nice shot!
> I agree, the FW is that great of a watch. Really do love it!


Thank you, sir! Since that trip I have managed to "collect them all"...Halios just exudes quality. I own Rolex, Omega, etc. but I have never handled a watch with such quality for the price point. The Fairwind is every bit the watch my Omega Railmaster 57 is for 1/10th the price. I am mightily impressed!!!


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

SaddleSC said:


> Thank you, sir! Since that trip I have managed to "collect them all"...Halios just exudes quality. I own Rolex, Omega, etc. but I have never handled a watch with such quality for the price point. The Fairwind is every bit the watch my Omega Railmaster 57 is for 1/10th the price. I am mightily impressed!!!


Wow, that was quick. Congrats!


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

NS1 said:


> Wow, that was quick. Congrats!


Knowing each other from the Doxa forum, I think we can both agree this move was consistent with my "collecting style" Haha...what can I say? Halio builds a heck of a watch!


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

SaddleSC said:


> Knowing each other from the Doxa forum, I think we can both agree this move was consistent with my "collecting style" Haha...what can I say? Halio builds a heck of a watch!


I was thinking that, but then I remembered the number of Halios and Doxas purchased this year in the NS1 household and thought that people in glass houses should not throw rocks. Enjoy. You have great taste.


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

NS1 said:


> I was thinking that, but then I remembered the number of Halios and Doxas purchased this year in the NS1 household and thought that people in glass houses should not throw rocks. Enjoy. You have great taste.


Haha...thank you, sir! You as well!


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

SaddleSC said:


> Thank you, sir! Since that trip I have managed to "collect them all"...Halios just exudes quality. I own Rolex, Omega, etc. but I have never handled a watch with such quality for the price point. The Fairwind is every bit the watch my Omega Railmaster 57 is for 1/10th the price. I am mightily impressed!!!



This is a video of the sister watch, Universa but @singularityseven does a great job showing the quality of the Halios workmanship.


----------



## 92gli (Nov 18, 2011)

SaddleSC said:


> Thank you, sir! Since that trip I have managed to "collect them all"...Halios just exudes quality. I own Rolex, Omega, etc. but I have never handled a watch with such quality for the price point. The Fairwind is every bit the watch my Omega Railmaster 57 is for 1/10th the price. I am mightily impressed!!!


Well... To be exact, you're missing two versions with sapphire bezels 😉


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

92gli said:


> Well... To be exact, you're missing two versions with sapphire bezels 😉


Technically, yes, but I feel like I have most situations well-covered...haha


----------



## jjram3 (Feb 23, 2021)

Some pictures on a Geckota jubilee bracelet. Although the fit is not perfect (mainly due to the long lugs) it really does something to the watch. I don’t know how to explain it. It’s my favorite “strap” so far…


----------



## KingKF1221 (Mar 6, 2020)

SaddleSC said:


> Thank you, sir! Since that trip I have managed to "collect them all"...Halios just exudes quality. I own Rolex, Omega, etc. but I have never handled a watch with such quality for the price point. The Fairwind is every bit the watch my Omega Railmaster 57 is for 1/10th the price. I am mightily impressed!!!


I absolutely agree! I regret not picking up the steel insert version when I had the chance. I wish they come out with a white dial option as well.


----------



## KingKF1221 (Mar 6, 2020)

Does anyone know any leather straps that can be coupled with the female metal end link provided? I remember seeing a picture of it once, but can't remember where now.


----------



## KingKF1221 (Mar 6, 2020)

singularityseven said:


> Did you read the e-mail that Jason sent out after the first drop yesterday?
> 
> I think the answer is that he doesn't want to scale this business beyond what he can control as a one man operation. He's also working around new constraints with assembly - having moved it from a larger assembly setup in Switzerland to having Roldorf & Co. assemble it in Vancouver.
> 
> ...


Well said!



singularityseven said:


> If you want to blame Jason for something, blame him for working with Huckberry and them completing screwing up the release of the green Universa. Because that situation went down worse than any of his own releases.


what happened with Huckberry? I thought it was just sold out really fast as expected...what's there to blame?


----------



## Baramats (Dec 22, 2019)

KingKF1221 said:


> Well said!
> 
> 
> 
> what happened with Huckberry? I thought it was just sold out really fast as expected...what's there to blame?


Huckberry released the watch way before the scheduled time, i.e. at the time of release it was already sold out.


----------



## KingKF1221 (Mar 6, 2020)

Baramats said:


> Huckberry released the watch way before the scheduled time, i.e. at the time of release it was already sold out.


Got it, I remember now! 

Jason promised another round right?


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

wow look at all the great threads all about Halios that are on his site that anyone can join!!!


----------



## Baramats (Dec 22, 2019)

valuewatchguy said:


> wow look at all the great threads all about Halios that are on his site that anyone can join!!!
> 
> View attachment 16187720


Still no word on a graphic dial for Uni…

Best idea EVER! Can also work for Fairwind, to stay on topic.


----------



## 92gli (Nov 18, 2011)

KingKF1221 said:


> Does anyone know any leather straps that can be coupled with the female metal end link provided? I remember seeing a picture of it once, but can't remember where now.


I've seen people get custom straps made like that. The problem is the leather adjacent to the center will eventually curl and look awful. Or the strap twists at the connection point straight away...


----------



## chris902 (Oct 5, 2020)

I am curious if anyone who has received that Fairwind from the most recent batch would be willing to share either their serial number or the general range of that number? I am just wondering how many Fairwinds have actually been produced as part of series 1. (I got one of the first non-pre order ones in January 2021 and it was around 130ish, I think - I am not wearing it today)


----------



## Gisae (Dec 30, 2012)

chris902 said:


> I am curious if anyone who has received that Fairwind from the most recent batch would be willing to share either their serial number or the general range of that number? I am just wondering how many Fairwinds have actually been produced as part of series 1. (I got one of the first non-pre order ones in January 2021 and it was around 130ish, I think - I am not wearing it today)


I have a 63x from the early pre-order and ordered a second one after the pre-order with serial 61x. They were ordered trough forasec though.


----------



## jjram3 (Feb 23, 2021)

I ordered mine in early February, with a number around 350.


----------



## chris902 (Oct 5, 2020)

Thanks! Doesn't seem clear (based on a robust sample size of four watches) that there's a linear relationship between when a watch was sold and what its serial number is.


----------



## atcq (Feb 1, 2017)

Just bought a Fairwind second-hand. Thought it would be cool to compare it with my SMPc, just to note the different in colour hues of these blue divers.

Really enjoying the green-ish hues coming from the Halios, with its metallic -looking dial, and a beautiful splash of orange from the seconds-hand.


----------



## Tpp3975 (May 23, 2021)

atcq said:


> Just bought a Fairwind second-hand. Thought it would be cool to compare it with my SMPc, just to note the different in colour hues of these blue divers.
> 
> Really enjoying the green-ish hues coming from the Halios, with its metallic -looking dial, and a beautiful splash of orange from the seconds-hand.


Two winners right there man.


----------



## atcq (Feb 1, 2017)

Tpp3975 said:


> Two winners right there man.


The question I asked myself before buying is does owning one make the other redundant. But I really wanted the Fairwind so I justified the purchase by buying the12 hour bezel so it’s not a diver..


----------



## Tpp3975 (May 23, 2021)

atcq said:


> The question I asked myself before buying is does owning one make the other redundant. But I really wanted the Fairwind so I justified the purchase by buying the12 hour bezel so it’s not a diver..


One can never have too many blue divers ...


----------



## KingKF1221 (Mar 6, 2020)

still looking so lovely! my daily wear


----------



## KingKF1221 (Mar 6, 2020)

still looking so lovely! my daily wear


----------



## KingKF1221 (Mar 6, 2020)

Tpp3975 said:


> Two winners right there man.


100%


----------



## KingKF1221 (Mar 6, 2020)

92gli said:


> I've seen people get custom straps made like that. The problem is the leather adjacent to the center will eventually curl and look awful. Or the strap twists at the connection point straight away...


I saw one somewhere (can't remember now) and it was a strap for another watch, and it just happened to work on the FW's female end links, and it looks great!


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## chris902 (Oct 5, 2020)

Wore my Fairwind to the beach today. Unfortunately, it's mid-November and I live in Atlantic Canada so the beach wasn't the sunniest or warmest place to be.


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)




----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Seaforth IV Update in case any interest here 









Halios Seaforth


I think I like applied indices MUCH better. Also, he writes that it will likely be sold out in minutes with the pre-order. Hey you miss-read it! He wrote "I think this quantity will let us safely open up a short pre-order without a sellout in minutes."




www.watchuseek.com





The SFIV (SeaFourth) story so far, as of November 10:


general info page is now live on the main website
ordering won't open until January at the earliest as I don't want to be sitting on your cash for an extended period of time. Sign up for notifications and fuhgeddabout stalking the page daily
Series IV will be half the number of watches produced for Series III, primarily because of the big fat capital outlay required to purchase movements (there are four other projects on the go, all requiring cash). The number of watches available in Series IV will still be in the thousands (not hundreds)
I think this quantity will let us safely open up a short pre-order without a sellout in minutes
Ti and steel will be priced the same (the cost difference to me was negligible)
SFIV will be spread across SS and Ti cases, with a choice of sapphire 12-hour, sapphire diver and fixed bezel options. Unfortunately I won't be offering spare bezels for sale or mix-and-match / custom configs
The rotating bezel will be unidirectional. Imperfect execution for the 12-hour bezel but a bi-directional would've either: a) added 1.5mm in thickness to the mid-case; or b) required that we throw out all the work put into the SF over three iterations and start over the case engineering from scratch 
Dials! Pastel Blue and Bahama Yellow for certain. Currently leaning hard on a no-fuss-no-muss black dial as I miss having a dial that goes with any strap. Also testing a pink but it'll be done in a pretty small quantity if it goes ahead. A couple of Roldorf-specific variants are also in the works but again, small quantities
Dials! Part II. The 1.5 year plus testing and colour-picking phase is due to a new (to me) dial material I'd like to use for the SFIV. Getting close so I hope to have more info soon 
Dials! Part III. Quite bored of applied markers, so I'm going for printed lume this time around. Part of the testing is getting some depth out of the print and avoiding a flat, dull look
Straps: rubber for sure, velcro being tested. Sorry no bracelet!


----------



## chris902 (Oct 5, 2020)

Finally swapped the bracelet off for a bit. Looks/feels great on leather, but damn was the bracelet hard to remove.


----------



## Finn74 (Nov 3, 2021)

chris902 said:


> Wore my Fairwind to the beach today. Unfortunately, it's mid-November and I live in Atlantic Canada so the beach wasn't the sunniest or warmest place to be.
> 
> View attachment 16236896
> 
> View attachment 16236895


Are you in PEI?


----------



## chris902 (Oct 5, 2020)

Finn74 said:


> Are you in PEI?


The other 902: Nova Scotia (though I was in PEI a few weeks ago for the weekend).


----------



## scotthp49 (Jun 29, 2020)

chris902 said:


> Finally swapped the bracelet off for a bit. Looks/feels great on leather, but damn was the bracelet hard to remove.
> View attachment 16241793


I feel the same way every time I swap mine. I’m still kind of new to strap-swapping so I tend to blame myself but I guess it’s not only me


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

chris902 said:


> The other 902: Nova Scotia (though I was in PEI a few weeks ago for the weekend).


Another 12hr blue Fairwind in Nova Scotia. What are the chances.


----------



## chris902 (Oct 5, 2020)

DirtyHarrie said:


> Another 12hr blue Fairwind in Nova Scotia. What are the chances.


Probably means more Fairwinds per capita than anywhere else in the world.


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

chris902 said:


> Probably means more Fairwinds per capita than anywhere else in the world.


Calling all 902 fairwinds!


----------



## chris902 (Oct 5, 2020)

Update on series 2 of the Fairwind and Universa posted by Jason. Big change appears to be the move to Sellita sw300 movements (including making the new Universa an automatic). Not clear if this will change the caseback/total thickness on the Fairwind:



> Still very early days, but the movements have been ordered and production on all components gets underway this week. You can expect Series II to remain largely the same as the first series, with the following exceptions:
> 
> switch to the Sellita SW300 for the Fairwind
> switch to the Sellita SW300 plus the addition of a screwdown crown for the Universa (i.e. no longer manual wind)
> ...


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

chris902 said:


> Update on series 2 of the Fairwind and Universa posted by Jason. Big change appears to be the move to Sellita sw300 movements (including making the new Universa an automatic). Not clear if this will change the caseback/total thickness on the Fairwind:


I like this change. My blue Universa would be the perfect watch for me if it was an automatic.


----------



## chris902 (Oct 5, 2020)

DirtyHarrie said:


> Calling all 902 fairwinds!


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

Here's some footage of the Bathyl Blue Fairwind up against one of my favorite modern Seikos, the SPB207J1 "MM200"


----------



## Sunami (Aug 14, 2015)

chris902 said:


> Update on series 2 of the Fairwind and Universa posted by Jason. Big change appears to be the move to Sellita sw300 movements (including making the new Universa an automatic). Not clear if this will change the caseback/total thickness on the Fairwind:


Hoping the thickness will go down 1mm, since the SW300 is 1mm less than the 200 and its not like the fairwind has a massive dive depth rating. We'll see


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Sunami said:


> Hoping the thickness will go down 1mm, since the SW300 is 1mm less than the 200 and its not like the fairwind has a massive dive depth rating. We'll see


love that we are all different. I am hoping it stays the same. I found the Universa too thin for a tool watch. I wouldnt want the Fairwind to be thinner. But love the new movement choice


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

Another Fairwind clip, this time taking on the SRPD01K1 "Grey Dawn" Turtle from Seiko:


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

singularityseven said:


> Another Fairwind clip, this time taking on the SRPD01K1 "Grey Dawn" Turtle from Seiko:


why do you have to do that to the poor turtle? Have a heart


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

valuewatchguy said:


> why do you have to do that to the poor turtle? Have a heart


That turtle's MSRP and secondary price was asking for it. Fairwind says "get off my yard" 😂


----------



## Finn74 (Nov 3, 2021)

Just received a Fairwind today and what fantastic fit and finish. Really something special fir the price.


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










These ribbed NATO's are nice.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## SebM (Mar 7, 2021)

Apologies for posting the same message on the Uni, Fairwind, and Seaforth threads. I'm really curious about Halios fans' view on the following.
On the forum, Jason posted "_*I think a super easy-to-wear, no fuss 36mm will be one of the projects for next year*_".
I'm really excited about this idea, I love smaller watches (and they are easier to lend to my wife and to pass to my daughters).
One of my favorite watches is my Omega seamaster cosmic (see below), so easy to wear (but vintage watches are a bit too delicate for me). I feel that a 36mm Halios, although with its own uniqueness, might share the same vibe (not in terms of design and style per-se but in terms of versatility).
Is it only me or are there others that would like to see a 36mm Halios?
If many are interested we definitely need to pass it on to Jason.
View attachment 16418370


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)




----------



## psudc13 (Jul 5, 2011)

Very cool grey on grey


NS1 said:


> View attachment 16424545


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

psudc13 said:


> Very cool grey on grey


Thanks. I'm usually not a fan of being too matchy/matchy with straps, but these canvas straps seem to really work when paired like this.


----------



## stamonkey (Jan 1, 2015)

One year apart


----------



## milkdoes (Nov 12, 2020)

stamonkey said:


> One year apart


a rare photo of someone not using the birth of their child to justify a new watch purchase.

congrats on the new addition to your family! and glad to see you wearing your watch in good health


----------



## daveya (Nov 21, 2009)

The pictures in this thread inspired me to buy one, it's on its way.

The detailing around the lugs, strap and end links are superb, my only criticism seems to be the crown lacks the same level of finesse but we'll see.

The way the bracelet moves from the end link and the chamfers match the lug is just lovely


----------



## jjram3 (Feb 23, 2021)

Teasing out with the idea of swapping the bezel insert. The image below is showing it with a Mako II insert I have from a previous mod. It is not fixed, just superimposed over the original bezel to see how it would look like - black looks nice to me. The size seems to be the same. Other standard inserts for SKX mods seem to be a bit big for the bezel, but I did not really try, so they might fit.


----------



## chris902 (Oct 5, 2020)

The combination of that bezel and that jubilee bracelet just make it look much worse, to be honest. It looks like just a Frankenstein of unrelated design elements.


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

jjram3 said:


> Teasing out with the idea of swapping the bezel insert. The image below is showing it with a Mako II insert I have from a previous mod. It is not fixed, just superimposed over the original bezel to see how it would look like - black looks nice to me. The size seems to be the same. Other standard inserts for SKX mods seem to be a bit big for the bezel, but I did not really try, so they might fit.
> View attachment 16476947


I'd agree with the above poster. If you like that look, I'd just get an spb 62mas and get the real thing.


----------



## jjram3 (Feb 23, 2021)

Guys, you hurt my feelings... hahaha.

Now seriously, I would not swap it for that insert. Actually, I was not too fond of it; I removed it from my Mako. I wanted to check if the color worked.

In regards to the Jubilee bracelet, well, for some reason, it just works for me on this watch, and I don’t typically like jubilees (this is my only one). That combination is my go-to. It is by far the watch that spends more time on my wrist.

And the irony is that I bought the Fairwind because of the perfect fit of its bracelet. But once on my wrist, it never felt right.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

daveya said:


> The pictures in this thread inspired me to buy one, it's on its way.
> 
> The detailing around the lugs, strap and end links are superb, my only criticism seems to be the crown lacks the same level of finesse but we'll see.
> 
> The way the bracelet moves from the end link and the chamfers match the lug is just lovely[/IMG]https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20220227/56a1ec0ca1e9c15f85e7a93eba1ea3f0.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20220227/8c43a2508d029a05faa104ee47272d07.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20220227/839c5c8c4f7007373d391d1664a0e483.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20220227/994ca1a1b873e73aa95af7ae8892b3eb.jpg[/IMG]


Congrats on the incoming FW 

FWIW, I think you’ll find the crown to be as nice as the rest of the watch in person. 

That old photo of mine (the circled one) didn’t capture it well. 

Beans and Bezels did a nice job of macro-ing it: Halios Fairwind – Beans & Bezels

For me, it was just the case back design that I was always “meh” on. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## SebM (Mar 7, 2021)

mplsabdullah said:


> View attachment 16479805


Is it the blue that looks so dark or did you photoshop a black version? Looks awesome in any case


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

SebM said:


> Is it the blue that looks so dark or did you photoshop a black version? Looks awesome in any case


It's the grey version. The lighting made it look this way. 

Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## WalterDim (Apr 11, 2021)

jjram3 said:


> Teasing out with the idea of swapping the bezel insert. The image below is showing it with a Mako II insert I have from a previous mod. It is not fixed, just superimposed over the original bezel to see how it would look like - black looks nice to me. The size seems to be the same. Other standard inserts for SKX mods seem to be a bit big for the bezel, but I did not really try, so they might fit.
> View attachment 16476947


What's that bracelet you have on there?


----------



## jjram3 (Feb 23, 2021)

WalterDim said:


> What's that bracelet you have on there?


The bracelet is the Geckota Classic Warrington, all brushed, with the extra curved end-links.
I adjusted them in height (easy because they are hollow end links). But as you can see it is not a perfect fit since the lugs are longer.
You have a couple more pictures in a previous post here:








Halios Fairwind


anyone knows are we straight to Seaforth at this point or will there be one more release for universa/fairwind?




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## WalterDim (Apr 11, 2021)

jjram3 said:


> The bracelet is the Geckota Classic Warrington, all brushed, with the extra curved end-links.
> I adjusted them in height (easy because they are hollow end links). But as you can see it is not a perfect fit since the lugs are longer.
> You have a couple more pictures in a previous post here:
> 
> ...


Awesome thank you. I think it looks great. I always love when a different bracelet can fit.


----------



## zetaplus93 (Jul 22, 2013)

Spring is just around the corner. Glad to have this beauty with me.


----------



## TheSeikoGuy (Jul 13, 2020)

Still one amazing watch after almost 15 months of owning it.


----------



## chris902 (Oct 5, 2020)

I put my blue fairwind on very cheap 2 piece perlon to see how I like it. I actually am really into how much it softens up the feel and look of the watch and it's a great alternative/compliment to the bracelet. The texture/depth of the perlon weave really adds some nice contrast with the hard angles of the case and indices.

If I am still feeling it in a few weeks I'll splash out the cash for a Eulit perlon.


----------



## johnnywash1 (May 24, 2015)




----------



## johnnywash1 (May 24, 2015)

Having trouble with posting on phone, but this (look at previous post) arrived today. To me, this is a more cohesive design than the Universa and is such a killer dive watch that doubles as wrist candy.


----------



## S. Wind (May 13, 2013)

In my opinion, the fairwind is the most generic model of the 3 and the least good looking. I think the Seaforth is superior in every way if you want to get a diver with a bezel. I have a universa and it has a different feel to it. It feels like a different type of watch separate from the fairwind and the Seaforth. I see the fairwind and I tell to myself why not just get a Seaforth? That’s my issue with it but again that’s my opinion.


----------



## Gisae (Dec 30, 2012)

S. Wind said:


> I see the fairwind and I tell to myself why not just get a Seaforth? That’s my issue with it but again that’s my opinion.


The Fairwind has a bracelet and smaller dimensions. It looks more refined since it is a bit busier on the dial and is smaller. I prefer the Fairwind over the Seaforth, but both are awesome watches.


----------



## stamonkey (Jan 1, 2015)

S. Wind said:


> In my opinion, the fairwind is the most generic model of the 3 and the least good looking. I think the Seaforth is superior in every way if you want to get a diver with a bezel. I have a universa and it has a different feel to it. It feels like a different type of watch separate from the fairwind and the Seaforth. I see the fairwind and I tell to myself why not just get a Seaforth? That’s my issue with it but again that’s my opinion.


I have both a Fairwind and a Seaforth. I'm a big fan of both watches, but I actually like the Fairwind slightly better.


----------



## SKYWATCH007 (Oct 2, 2020)

stamonkey said:


> I have both a Fairwind and a Seaforth. I'm a big fan of both watches, but I actually like the Fairwind slightly better.


The FW looks quite a bit smaller (at least in that pic). Do the longer lugs on the FW, make a big difference for the feel and wearablity ?


----------



## stamonkey (Jan 1, 2015)

SKYWATCH007 said:


> The FW looks quite a bit smaller (at least in that pic). Do the longer lugs on the FW, make a big difference for the feel and wearablity ?


The FW is noticeably smaller than the SF, but with the long lugs of the FW the fit is very similar. Both are incredibly comfortable, you can't go wrong either way. As a side note, the FW bracelet is phenomenal. It's one of the main reasons why I like the FW more. The SF lives on a Ginault bracelet, which is decent but not quite as good.


----------



## scotthp49 (Jun 29, 2020)

S. Wind said:


> In my opinion, the fairwind is the most generic model of the 3 and the least good looking. I think the Seaforth is superior in every way if you want to get a diver with a bezel. I have a universa and it has a different feel to it. It feels like a different type of watch separate from the fairwind and the Seaforth. I see the fairwind and I tell to myself why not just get a Seaforth? That’s my issue with it but again that’s my opinion.


Interesting that you consider the Fairwind more generic; to me it is a lot more unique (mainly due to the lugs, but also the square hour markers) than the Seaforth. The Seaforth to me seems like a really well executed and well priced but fairly typical dive watch. I’ve only seen pictures of the Seaforth whereas I own the Fairwind, so not a fair comparison for me probably, but that’s my opinion. They’re both really nice and people seem happy with them I general. I definitely echo what people have said about the Fairwind bracelet—looks and feels great.


----------



## johnnywash1 (May 24, 2015)

S. Wind said:


> In my opinion, the fairwind is the most generic model of the 3 and the least good looking. I think the Seaforth is superior in every way if you want to get a diver with a bezel. I have a universa and it has a different feel to it. It feels like a different type of watch separate from the fairwind and the Seaforth. I see the fairwind and I tell to myself why not just get a Seaforth? That’s my issue with it but again that’s my opinion.



My reasoning is:

1. The size of the watch, mainly the long lugs, work better with the larger FW case and bezel. The smaller case/dial of the U sometimes feels lost among the lugs.

2. The sector dial makes sense with the FW design language, which features indices that slope towards the inner sector, as well as cardinal indices that cross it.

3. The indices on the FW are larger and closer to the edge of the dial, allowing for more distortion from the sapphire. This is clearly an intended effect, mimicking vintage divers.

4. The cardinal indices on the FW almost reach the hour hand, which gives a similar feel as the Seaforth, which I always admired for the "tolerances" in the hand/indices proportions--they nearly touched giving a very solid, quality feel and look.

5. A little more subjective, but the square lugs on the Universa look like a placeholder, something stuffed there to tie into the flat and sharp design of the watch, and not necessarily there to support an overall design theory. I'm no designer, so I may be missing something obvious here.


And that's it. I've had this FW for one day now, so I might have more thoughts later. But overall, the FW seems fully baked and ready for sale, while the Universa is a beta release looking for testing (to my eye).


----------



## S. Wind (May 13, 2013)

Well, it is true that the SF has a more generic design as a whole (when compared to other watches) but when I said the FW is generic, I was actually comparing it to the Universa. In all fairness, the designs are too close to each other which is really a Halios issue. I like the square markers with Arabic numerals on the Universa (that get highlighted when exposed to light, unlike the square indices, which is a nice effect). I also like that the bezel is both polished and brushed which is somewhat rare for a watch at any price point and adds a different dimension and feel to the watch. These are the two things I like about the Universa and that make it a unique watch. Both of these are eliminated from the Fairwind. The FW adds a bezel and the Arabic numerals are replaced with rectangular markers. So, if I want to get another Halios that eliminates the features of the Universa I like, I'd get the SF because it is sufficiently different from the Universa. I also really like the design of the seconds hand on the SF, whereas the FW has the same seconds hand design as the Universa.


----------



## Tpp3975 (May 23, 2021)

Anyone willing to part with a grey fairwind with steel bezel please pm me. Sorry for the interruption. Not a single fairwind for sale that I can find.


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)




----------



## S. Wind (May 13, 2013)

Tpp3975 said:


> Anyone willing to part with a grey fairwind with steel bezel please pm me. Sorry for the interruption. Not a single fairwind for sale that I can find.


I know you want the steel bezel one but I think the sapphire one on the slate grey looks good. I prefer the steel look too but the drawback is that over time it will scratch. There is a slate grey one with a sapphire bezel selling on ebay right now.


----------



## Gisae (Dec 30, 2012)

Tpp3975 said:


> Anyone willing to part with a grey fairwind with steel bezel please pm me. Sorry for the interruption. Not a single fairwind for sale that I can find.


Some watches just never seem to come up for sale. I don't think the steel bezel was as popular as the sapphire bezel and therefore is a lot rarer. I have two microbrand watches that I have never seen up for sale;









Aevig Corvid automatic with champagne dial









RichardtMejer Automatisk moss green

I love both watches and probably won't ever sell them even if sometimes I get tempted by people making me an offer. I know I will never find another like it.

Same goes for my grey fairwind with steel bezel


----------



## Tpp3975 (May 23, 2021)

Gisae said:


> Some watches just never seem to come up for sale. I don't think the steel bezel was as popular as the sapphire bezel and therefore is a lot rarer. I have two microbrand watches that I have never seen up for sale;
> 
> View attachment 16654378
> 
> ...


Everyone has a price!


----------



## SebM (Mar 7, 2021)

Gisae said:


> Some watches just never seem to come up for sale. I don't think the steel bezel was as popular as the sapphire bezel and therefore is a lot rarer. I have two microbrand watches that I have never seen up for sale;
> 
> View attachment 16654378
> 
> ...


I'm looking for this exact grey Fairwind with the steel bezel (in case you want to get rid of it at some point ). I think that it is the most toolish version of the Fairwind, and would be a perfect sibling for my grey Universa.


----------



## Gisae (Dec 30, 2012)

SebM said:


> and would be a perfect sibling for my grey Universa.


I have that one as well, among others...


----------



## DKE (Dec 22, 2021)

I am loving my new fairwind. The bracelet is indeed amazing but I am not a huge bracelet guy so searching for the right strap. The tropic works well. I have a blue tropic coming soon to try as well. Will wear the bracelet in the winter. But I am really loving the watch overall.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

DKE said:


> I am loving my new fairwind. The bracelet is indeed amazing but I am not a huge bracelet guy so searching for the right strap. The tropic works well. I have a blue tropic coming soon to try as well. Will wear the bracelet in the winter. But I am really loving the watch overall.
> 
> View attachment 16665314
> 
> View attachment 16665315


Erika's originals or something similar would work well with the Fairwind. I've got my seaforth on one 75% of thr time. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## DKE (Dec 22, 2021)

JLS36 said:


> Erika's originals or something similar would work well with the Fairwind. I've got my seaforth on one 75% of thr time.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


i will have to try again. I bought a few cheap knocks (not Erika’s) and they didnt work for me, though maybe i didnt know how to use them. They were super tricky to latch and unlatch, getting the right size was tough, and i ended up with the metal pieces quite visible and close to the watch itself. And the metal pieces didnt lie flat. I think i am just not smart enough to wear that style of strap.


----------



## DKE (Dec 22, 2021)

Can anyone recommend a specific eulit perlon for the blue fairwind? I am awful with colors so not sure what to choose. I am also uncertain about which style of eulit perlon to try.


----------



## blackbezel (Apr 7, 2021)

SebM said:


> I'm looking for this exact grey Fairwind with the steel bezel (in case you want to get rid of it at some point ). I think that it is the most toolish version of the Fairwind, and would be a perfect sibling for my grey Universa.


There's one for sale on watchexchange now

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Watchexchange/comments/v2nln2


----------



## SebM (Mar 7, 2021)

blackbezel said:


> There's one for sale on watchexchange now
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Watchexchange/comments/v2nln2


Thanks!!! I contacted the seller, we'll see. Many sellers in the US want to do business in CONUS, which is fair enough but makes it damn hard down under 😅


----------



## johnnywash1 (May 24, 2015)

Anyone want to trade their blue Fairwind with sapphire dive bezel for my blue Fairwind with 12hr bezel?


----------



## johnnywash1 (May 24, 2015)

SebM said:


> Thanks!!! I contacted the seller, we'll see. Many sellers in the US want to do business in CONUS, which is fair enough but makes it damn hard down under 😅


I'll buy it and ship to you if you want


----------



## SebM (Mar 7, 2021)

johnnywash1 said:


> I'll buy it and ship to you if you want


Thanks a lot for the offer mate, I'm grateful for it but I'm too lazy, it seems like too many steps to organise (or not committed enough, my wife just said "oh it's the same as your grey watch but with a turning thingy on top"). 
Thanks again, it was a very nice suggestion.


----------



## johnnywash1 (May 24, 2015)

SebM said:


> Thanks a lot for the offer mate, I'm grateful for it but I'm too lazy, it seems like too many steps to organise (or not committed enough, my wife just said "oh it's the same as your grey watch but with a turning thingy on top").
> Thanks again, it was a very nice suggestion.



I ended up buying it for me. If I don't fall in love I'll ping you when I sell.


----------



## SebM (Mar 7, 2021)

johnnywash1 said:


> I ended up buying it for me. If I don't fall in love I'll ping you when I sell.


I saw that it was sold, I'm glad you picked it up. I have mixed feelings now, on the one hand I wish that it will be to your taste but on the other hand, I would like that you don't fall in love with it 😁 
Enjoy it and yes please let me know if you want to sell at some point.


----------



## johnnywash1 (May 24, 2015)

SebM said:


> I saw that it was sold, I'm glad you picked it up. I have mixed feelings now, on the one hand I wish that it will be to your taste but on the other hand, I would like that you don't fall in love with it 😁
> Enjoy it and yes please let me know if you want to sell at some point.



Well, I'm enjoying it QUITE a bit more than I thought I would.


----------



## SebM (Mar 7, 2021)

johnnywash1 said:


> Well, I'm enjoying it QUITE a bit more than I thought I would.
> 
> View attachment 16684754
> 
> View attachment 16684753


(Damn it) Are you sure? Because it doesn't look so good in fact 😂
Good pick, It looks awesome! It seems to be in very good condition 👍


----------



## johnnywash1 (May 24, 2015)

SebM said:


> (Damn it) Are you sure? Because it doesn't look so good in fact 😂
> Good pick, It looks awesome! It seems to be in very good condition 👍


Check your PMs


----------



## johnnywash1 (May 24, 2015)

If anyone is interested in the steel bezel grey version I posted a few days ago I'm about to list! I was able to make a deal on a blue dial and couldn't say no, otherwise I would keep it.


----------



## KingKF1221 (Mar 6, 2020)

zetaplus93 said:


> Spring is just around the corner. Glad to have this beauty with me.


Boston?


----------



## KingKF1221 (Mar 6, 2020)

Has anyone taken their FW diving in the pool or the sea already? If so, has you guys observed any adverse effect to the sapphire insert?


----------



## Baramats (Dec 22, 2019)

KingKF1221 said:


> Has anyone taken their FW diving in the pool or the sea already? If so, has you guys observed any adverse effect to the sapphire insert?


Last year I used my grey sapphire ”diver” while swimming and snorkelling in both the sea and lakes. Did not notice anything strange.

why?


----------



## johnnywash1 (May 24, 2015)

Apologies if I missed it, but what's the sign-up process for series II? I don't see the email list option anymore on the ordering page.


----------



## jonaheye (Apr 7, 2018)

Same question!


----------



## KingKF1221 (Mar 6, 2020)

Baramats said:


> Last year I used my grey sapphire ”diver” while swimming and snorkelling in both the sea and lakes. Did not notice anything strange.
> 
> why?


I am reading this post from Doc 








What do you think about sapphire bezel inserts?


I like it. I saw one brand that used sapphire to imitate the old "bakelite" bezels and I thought it looked cool and was very clever. Aluminium is still the bezel that has that "vintage charm", and to me ceramic is really what should be the standard for luxury watches nowadays. But there are...




www.watchuseek.com





He mentioned that "delamination caused by moisture getting under them, something that can only happen with sapphire bezels"

So I am wondering if that's a common thing happening to sapphire inserts.


----------



## Baramats (Dec 22, 2019)

KingKF1221 said:


> I am reading this post from Doc
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Never heard of that issue. But I dont know everything 🤪

Lots of brands use sapphire inserts, for example Blancpain, Longines, Yema, Halios. I would think it would have come up more often if it was a common problem.


----------



## scotthp49 (Jun 29, 2020)




----------



## scotthp49 (Jun 29, 2020)




----------



## websturr (Jan 9, 2021)

A perfectly running Fairwind!


----------



## ksanksan (Dec 5, 2020)

.


----------



## ksanksan (Dec 5, 2020)




----------

